# Diamond tennis bracelets



## IntlSet

I am lusting after one!

Do any of you ladies own tennis bracelets? Do you wear them with casual outfits or only special occasions? I actually have never seen any woman wearing a tennis bracelet out and about at the mall or walking down the street during the daytime.

Sorry! Hope this isn't a dumb question. :shame:


----------



## londondolly

Yes I do have one, and I seldom wear it, even though I tell myself that I really should! I've a friend in NY who wears hers daily, and it really looks gorgeous!


----------



## Prada Psycho

This is my diamond bracelet. I like this style because it's casual or dressy and goes with either white metals or yellow gold. The mounting is very hefty too, unlike a lot of tennis bracelets I looked at. I especially like the underclasp style clasping mechanism and the way it fits into the design of the bracelet. I was shocked at the number of really expensive, high carat diamond bracelets that had the other type clasp. I'd be terrified of losing it!


----------



## pursemember

a tennis bracelet together with studs and a riviere necklace are what i consider a "basic jewellery wardrobe". you can dress them up or down and they match pretty much everything.


----------



## crjhht

I have one but it is set in yellow gold which I never wear so I never wear it. I would sell it but my dh gave it to me after my son was born and I feel an attachment.


----------



## Pippi

Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> This is my diamond bracelet. I like this style because it's casual or dressy and goes with either white metals or yellow gold. The mounting is very hefty too, unlike a lot of tennis bracelets I looked at. I especially like the underclasp style clasping mechanism and the way it fits into the design of the bracelet. I was shocked at the number of really expensive, high carat diamond bracelets that had the other type clasp. I'd be terrified of losing it!



What a gorgeous bracelet!  thanks for posting a pic!


----------



## Pippi

IntlSet said:
			
		

> I am lusting after one!
> 
> Do any of you ladies own tennis bracelets? Do you wear them with casual outfits or only special occasions? I actually have never seen any woman wearing a tennis bracelet out and about at the mall or walking down the street during the daytime.
> 
> Sorry! Hope this isn't a dumb question. :shame:



Not dumb.  If I had one, I'd wear it all the time.  I love them!


----------



## Grands Fonds

I've always wanted a diamond tennis bracelet made of invisible-set emerald cut diamonds.........drooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LV Rawks

I had wanted one for so long and my DH finally surprised me with one this past Christmas!  I wear it everyday, only take it off to clean it and back on it goes.  Mine is half bezel set which I love since there are no prongs to catch on anything.


----------



## star3777

I have alot of tennis bracelets and wear one atleast all the time. If I am more dressed up, I wear a couple at a time. I like the tiny tennis bracelet that I have better than the larger ones. Get one when you have the chance!


----------



## Swanky

I got one last year as a Mother's Day/Anniversary gift from DH.
I wear it EVERYDAY ALL DAY!
If I remember, I'll take a pic when we get home!


----------



## IntlSet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I got one last year as a Mother's Day/Anniversary gift from DH.
> I wear it EVERYDAY ALL DAY!
> If I remember, I'll take a pic when we get home!


 
*ties string to Amanda's finger*


----------



## Swanky

I'll try to remember!!!


----------



## ilzabet

i don't have one (someday...) but my stepmom does.  i think she got it for her 10th anniversary.  she's pretty casual in general and has pretty much worn it every day since then.  it's gorgeous and goes with everything.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pippi said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous bracelet!  thanks for posting a pic!


Thanks! I really love it.  It took me a long time to find one that was perfect!

As was mentioned above, I also love that I found one _without_ prongs on it. Or as I call prong settings: Attack Jewelry! Don't misunderstand, I love prong set jewelry too, but with a bracelet especially, the prongs can/will grab and snag your clothes like there's no tomorrow. My ruby bracelet has a sort of Rolex roll-bar type design with prong set rubies, but the rubies sit down into the individual bars, so they don't rip up my clothes either.


----------



## Kellybag

crjhht said:
			
		

> I have one but it is set in yellow gold which I never wear so I never wear it. I would sell it but my dh gave it to me after my son was born and I feel an attachment.


 
Idea!!! Go and get yours plated.  A good jeweler can dip it for roughly $50 and it will last quite some time.  It will look as if it were white gold.  It does not harm the bracelet and can be redone anytime you like or totally stripped when you want it to be yellow gold again.


----------



## Kellybag

I do have one and I love it!  It is dreamy and truly a nice piece to own.  One day I will post a pic.


----------



## queen

hi!  i do have a five carat half bezel set platinum tennis bracelet.  i find that it goes with jeans as well as dress up.  i'll second what the other gal said about the studs, riviera necklace and tennis bracelet being staples.  i don't yet have the riviera necklace but have gotten a couple of quotes on having one made.  queen


----------



## Swanky

Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp 

edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.


----------



## Becca4277

I received one for my birthday a few years back.  My husband sold some stock to buy it for me.  I wear it occasionally; more so when I used to work.


----------



## Nishi621

Swanky!  Oh MY!  We need a falling over faint smiley for how I feel about that bracelet!


----------



## Swanky

Awwww, thank you!  I felt the same way too when I first saw it! {and especially when I saw the price! :THUD:}
I still love it a year later and wear it everyday!


----------



## GxG

I've been wanting one since I was four years old!   They are so beautiful!


----------



## *Freetoes*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp
> 
> edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.


 
    This thread is disastrous for my bank account and any attempts at saving............

I love your bracelet! I'm just starting to research settings, TCW, etc. to figure out what I would like in a tennis bracelet. YOURS is perfect! Can I ask what size each stone is? And what style setting it is?


----------



## marspalm

i just got one when i graduated high school, its all channel set round cut diamonds i dont wear it everyday maybe once a week. i love it but when i'm at the grease trucks at rutgers its just not something i want to be wearing lol but i would wear it to work everyday or something like that

this isnt my pic but its  similar to my bracelet mine is just  bigger and more solid on the sides


----------



## IntlSet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp
> 
> edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.


 
Welcome home! Hope you had a good vacation.

OMG, BEAUTIFUL!!! Eeeeeek! Amanda, you know you totally live my fantasy life! Lovely ring, too. Mr. Swanky knows how to take care of you!


----------



## Swanky

Lu, Let me look at the paperwork, I'll see if it tells me anything.

Annie, it's taken y e a r s  of training for Mr. Swank to get better at gifting. . .  even then I still pick them out myself! LOL!
I'd rather combine 2 things, like Mother's day and Anniversary to get one splendid gift instead little ones along the way!


----------



## ilzabet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Lu, Let me look at the paperwork, I'll see if it tells me anything.
> 
> Annie, it's taken y e a r s of training for Mr. Swank to get better at gifting. . . even then I still pick them out myself! LOL!
> I'd rather combine 2 things, like Mother's day and Anniversary to get one splendid gift instead little ones along the way!



so there's hope in the hubby gifting department!!    good to know.

beautiful bracelet btw.


----------



## x0xprincesa

I have a tennis bracelet and wear it everyday.. I love it!


----------



## Pippi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp
> 
> edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.



GORGEOUS!  I would wera it every day, too!


----------



## Serenity Now

Oh my.. She's gorgeous, Swanky!!! Thanks for sharing! Never knew I wanted a tennis bracelet until now, lol!


----------



## KK

Wow, swanky, I love your bracelet! I have a smaller one, a little less than 3ct, I want one like yours now!!

Edit: love love your ring too!


----------



## pseub

Beautiful bracelet, Swanky!  

Let me ask a dumb question now...why do they call them "tennis" bracelets???


----------



## Prada Psycho

pseub said:
			
		

> Beautiful bracelet, Swanky!
> 
> Let me ask a dumb question now...why do they call them "tennis" bracelets???



Tennis pro Chris Everett always wore a diamond bracelet during her matches. During one of the matches, the clasp came undone and the bracelet went flying across the court. She shouted, "Oh my gosh! I lost my tennis bracelet!"  and a marketing term was born!  

I suppose it's similar to why we all refer to photocopiers as "Xerox machines" and  tissues as "Kleenex".


----------



## Swanky

thank you guys!!!

I was going to give a similar answer about the origin!

Lu, my paperwork tells me NOTHING 
I tried to take better photos, maybe one of our jewelry experts can name the setting{?}


----------



## Prada Psycho

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> maybe one of our jewelry experts can name the setting{?}


It's usually called "bar set" or "straight bar set".  Something along that line.

Edit Note: Yep, it's bar set. Sometimes "bar link".  It's misleading really, because the diamonds themselves are prong set _in between_ the bars.  A similar style has the bars that look like an S set at an angle. You guessed it: it's calles "S link".


----------



## mello_yello_jen

All these beautiful tennis bracelets are making me crave one.

gorgeous!


----------



## tod

I have one set in white gold and wear it almost everyday!  I think the great thing about a tennis is you can either dress it up or down and never looks too much IMO.


----------



## robyn

marspalm said:
			
		

> i just got one when i graduated high school, its all channel set round cut diamonds i dont wear it everyday maybe once a week. i love it but when i'm at the grease trucks at rutgers its just not something i want to be wearing lol but i would wear it to work everyday or something like that
> 
> this isnt my pic but its similar to my bracelet mine is just bigger and more solid on the sides


 
Mine is very similar to that one as well except it has alternating diamonds and emeralds.

Robyn


----------



## Greentea

Swanky, that's GORGEOUS!
My hubby suprised me with a Tiffany Victoria collection tennis bracelet set in platinum that I wear each and every day, no matter what the outfit. It's one of my staples!   
Here's a bad picture of the clasp.


----------



## Serenity Now

GASP! *Greentea*, she's absolutely divine! Your DH is so sweet!


----------



## christie

Now i'm dreaming of diamonds bc of these beautiful bracelets!


----------



## IntlSet

Thanks to everyone for sharing their bracelets!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks!!


----------



## pursemember

greentea i LOVE it fabulous !


----------



## boku

Greentea your bracelet is TDF. I love it.


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

my husband got me one (its platnium)


----------



## GTOFan

I got this for my 10th year anniversary, about 8 carats:




Unfortunately, I'm too chicken to wear it everyday.  But I love it!


----------



## *Freetoes*

Everyone's bracelets are gorgeous!

Swanky ~ thanks so much for the additional pics. That's EXACTLY the setting I want. I don't want prongs at all.


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> Everyone's bracelets are gorgeous!
> 
> Swanky ~ thanks so much for the additional pics. That's EXACTLY the setting I want. I don't want prongs at all.


You need to go with a full bezel (like GTOFan's) or half-bezel setting then, or channel set. They have literally no prongs. Swanky has a TDF bracelet, but that style still has prongs in it. The way it's made, they don't grab things like a three or four prong mount does, but if you really don't want prongs, you'd want to skip that style.


----------



## iSpot

star3777 said:
			
		

> I have alot of tennis bracelets and wear one atleast all the time. If I am more dressed up, I wear a couple at a time. I like the tiny tennis bracelet that I have better than the larger ones. Get one when you have the chance!



Wow, great idea...I have a 11ct bracelet but I never dare to wear it  I first didn't like the smaller sized bracelets, but now I think I get it  A few 0.10 ct tennis bracelets (worn together) would be nice!
This forum is so bad, now when I thought I was completely done with tennis bracelets, I want more!


----------



## *Freetoes*

Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> You need to go with a full bezel (like GTOFan's) or half-bezel setting then, or channel set. They have literally no prongs. Swanky has a TDF bracelet, but that style still has prongs in it. The way it's made, they don't grab things like a three or four prong mount does, but if you really don't want prongs, you'd want to skip that style.


 
Ahhhh ~ thank you so much. I like the bars between the diamonds on Swanky's, but I also like the channel setting on yours...... Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## LaLaLand

Please forgive my ignorance...What is a riviera necklace?


----------



## Swanky

A diamond necklace, much like a tennis bracelet but for your neck.  Usually they graduate from large to smaller from the center to the clasp.


----------



## cutiepie21

What do I look for?

Total diamond weight, setting, number of diamonds...?

Any tips?  Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Your price range will dictate most of those answers IMO.
Just go and try on several different styles, you'll know quickly what you like 
Mine is just over 5 carats. . . I posted pics in another thread, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Swanky

post #19
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...celets-35866.html?highlight=tennis#post665252


----------



## cutiepie21

Your bracelet is beautiful!  Thanks for the pictures! I was thinking about 3-5ctw.  I guess I'll have to shop around and try them on so I know what I like!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks, good luck!


----------



## Swanky

Maybe some more people will post. . . I've only had mine a year and I'd like a bigger one already!:shame:


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ I agree with you regarding the prongs. My DH bought me an emerald tennis bracelet for a wedding present & I've worn it maybe 3 times cause of the prongs. I should get the stones reset. 
This one posted is gorgeous!
How in the heck dId this old post come up? LOL!


----------



## Bagluvluv

A 3 - 5 ct would be gorgeous!!! Good luck and post pics when you get it!!!

I just purchased a 1ct and love it sooo much....I also wanted one with more ct weight but just didnt feel comfortable....but after looking around and seeing some of these smaller ones...I fell in love...its so cute and it give it just a flash but not too much...I want more...


----------



## Swanky

oooh, could you post it?


----------



## coachwife6

Oh, Swanky, I love it. I have wanted one forever.


----------



## queen

i have a five carat platinum half bezel tennis bracelet.  i really like it.  some people don't like so much metal as the half bezel but it doesn't catch on things and the diamonds are totally protected.  good luck!


----------



## diamondgirl1231

my boyfriend got me a tennis bracelet TDF!! Here's pics...its unique because its got a princess cut in the center and a princess cut clasp....the rest are round stones...good luck


----------



## cutiepie21

Ok, so I found a great deal on a 6 carat bracelet, but the problem is the setting is yellow gold and s-link.  I had my heart set in white gold definitely, and i love bezel setting.  Is it possible to have it reset?  And if so, how much extra would it be?


----------



## DiaDiva

I have 2 tennis bracelets.

One is RB, around 5 carats, with a marquise clasp - this was a gift from my MIL when we got married.

The other one I bought last year. It's a 9+ carat asscher bracelet.

Here they are...


----------



## Cal

Beautiful bracelets Ladies!  DiaDiva your bracelet made my jaw drop.


----------



## karo

DiaDiva said:


> I have 2 tennis bracelets.
> 
> One is RB, around 5 carats, with a marquise clasp - this was a gift from my MIL when we got married.
> 
> The other one I bought last year. It's a 9+ carat asscher bracelet.
> 
> Here they are...


OMG! Gorgeous. I love both of them. I also love your e-ring and wedding band in your avatar.


----------



## saligator

I have a tennis bracelet and I never wear it. It alternates between round diamonds and retangular baguettes. It was from when Miadora went out of business and sold all their inventory on Overstock.com in the early days. Its a 6 carat bracelet and I got it for around 4k. I was pretty happy about it. I just haven't figured out a way to wear it in my casual life. Its in the SD box, but it looks like this one:  Platinum Round and Baguette Diamond Bracelet (5 1/2 ct. tw.)


----------



## Swanky

sounds like you'll end up paying the same if you have all those diamonds re-set . . . 
probably only a good deal if you're leaving it be.


----------



## cutiepie21

Thanks!  That's kinda what I was thinking.  Oh,well.  I guess I'll keep searching.


----------



## lots2spend

cutiepie21 said:


> What do I look for?
> 
> Total diamond weight, setting, number of diamonds...?
> 
> Any tips? Thanks!


 

1) Don't buy one in the mall. Most of those jewelers do not have quality stones. Ask around for a good jeweler in your area.  

2) Then determine your price range, once you know how much you want to spend, get the best that money can buy (quality of diamonds, size, clarity)


----------



## twin53

don't settle for less than what you really want. i have a white gold line tennis bracelet -2cttw, a yellow gold s-link 4 cttw and a white gold 5cttw  prong- type set bracelet.  i find that i wear the line bracelet the most for everyday.  i have knocked a diamond out of the s-link too - i am hard on my jewelry. it's somewhere in my chest freezer!  LOL... i did replace it tho. good luck.


----------



## graceful

DiaDiva said:


> I have 2 tennis bracelets.
> 
> One is RB, around 5 carats, with a marquise clasp - this was a gift from my MIL when we got married.
> 
> The other one I bought last year. It's a 9+ carat asscher bracelet.
> 
> Here they are...


 
both of your bracelets are TDF!  How gorgeous.  I love asscher cut diamonds.  I bet it was hard to find so many of them in the same size for that bracelet!


----------



## twin53

i have a 2cttw, a 4cttw and a 5cttw and i wear them all the time - no, not together! one is a simple line bracelet, one is an s link and one is a prong set type.


----------



## vanessa225

I have a vintage, three-row tennis bracelet that I absolutely adore!  

Although it's really dressy, I have no qualms about wearing it with _everything_ - even my cheapie earrings from Target and whatnot.  Hey, I bought it myself (and it was pretty pricey at that), so I figure I might as well wear it as much as possible!


----------



## chodessa

I have a bezel set platinum tennis bracelet and I actually like wearing it with my watch.
Something about the bling and the watch intertwining that I like.
It's like mixing super chic with semi casual...


----------



## Lainey

My DH gave me a Tiffany Bubbles bracelet for our Anniversary one year and it is gorgeous!! It is so sparklie!!  I am wearing it more often nowadays but get nervous even though they added a safety chain on it.  I've worn it with jeans and dressed up. Looks great either way. Hope you find one you love.


----------



## gingerfarm

That's a georgeous design!!!



Lainey said:


> My DH gave me a Tiffany Bubbles bracelet for our Anniversary one year and it is gorgeous!! It is so sparklie!! I am wearing it more often nowadays but get nervous even though they added a safety chain on it. I've worn it with jeans and dressed up. Looks great either way. Hope you find one you love.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm currently obsessing over diamond tennis bracelets. I would like one that I can wear everyday but also still look good for evenings and special occassions. I know more or less the size, quality and color that I would like. I was looking through different brands and jewelers and am a bit confused which way to go.  

I'm not sure whether I should purchase a "brand" or have one custom made. I'm currently checking price differences between brand, non-brand, and custom made. The only thing with non-brand is that I would really need to be careful on which jeweler to buy so that I don't get ripped off. I was also thinking of buying loose stones and then have them set.  

Any thoughts on this would be really helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## il*bacio*bella

LOL!  I have been obsessing over one too!!  I met with my jeweler last week and he is making it for me.  I am picking out the stones, he is ordering a bunch in for me to look through.  I've decided to do a 5-6 carat, 4 prong, white gold.  I am excited to have it done!!  
I recommend picking out your own stones and having them set in the style bracelet you like.  It's so much more personal that way!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^Thanks! Do you also think custom made with your selection of stones would be better in price than a brand one?


----------



## il*bacio*bella

I think so.  I do know it is going to be fun to pick out the individual stones for it!!


----------



## FleurDeLis

I say it get it custom made.  That way you will always love and cherish it and then it become something that will be passed down as something that you made

I would ask you friends and family in the area you live someone is always able to provide you with a jeweler or wholesaler that can design jewelry  and has lots of loose stones on hand


----------



## Swanky

OH wow, I recommend finding one you love and not getting into tedious details like picking each and every stone.
I think for an engagement ring, a large diamond should be hand picked, but not the smaller stones for a tennis bracelet.
IMO, you'll pay more for anything custom made than one waiting to be bought. You can still make sure the color and clarity is excellent w/o having to choose each stone.
Also, you CAN talk most jewelers down, we talked ours down nearly 40% off on mine.

I wanted one and shopped around and found the right one for me to wear all day and into the night and for dressier occasions as well.
Mine is just over 5 cttw and is set in white gold.
I've worn it everyday w/o a problem for over a year now.
I'd like one bigger, maybe 9 cttw and one slightly smaller so I can wear them together 

I was going to post my photos that I posted here before but I've already deleted them, let me find a link to the thread. . .


----------



## Swanky

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/diamond-tennis-bracelets-35866-2.html?highlight=tennis
post #19


----------



## shani

It's so beautiful!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

*Swanky*, gorgeous as ever!

*LaVan*, *Swanky* is so right.  Buy something already made so you can haggle.  And it's so much easier seeing it right there in front of you than trying to imagine what it's going to be like after it's been made.  It just avoids so many issues that could come up in the process.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone for your help. beautiful bracelet Swanky!

I went to a local jeweler today ... well, not really local, it's nationwide. I saw one tennis bracelet with the design that I really like but the stones are too small. Well, it actually was proportional to me but I'd prefer a bigger one lol. Also, it has the normal length which is too big for me as I'm tiny.  I asked them how much it would cost to get bigger stones and shorter. I'll wait for their response. Although I was told that custom made will be a bit more expensive, especially since labor costs a lot where I live. However, I'm trying to see if I can compensate since I would need a much more shorter bracelet, therefore less diamonds. 

I also called a brand and asked about price comparison just to have an idea. I'm waiting for the full quote. 

Now starts the hunt for the bracelet and let's see where I end up.


----------



## desirusso

I have a 3ctw. 4 prong in white gold and I have a small rist so it's perfect for me as a casual or going out bracelet. I would not go smaller than a 3ctw....happy shopping


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Can someone tell me why in the world they are called tennis bracelets?


----------



## shanam

ShimmaPuff said:


> Can someone tell me why in the world they are called tennis bracelets?



From Google:Have you ever noticed the elegance of a simple bracelet, comprised of same-sized gemstones, one after the other in a chain-like row, gracing the circumference of someones wrist? They are called tennis bracelets. Named after an incident that occurred in a 1987 U.S. Open Tennis match. The American superstar Chris Evert stopped the play in order to search for her diamond bracelet that she had dropped, and today tennis bracelets are a popular, fashionable item.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

shanam said:


> From Google:Have you ever noticed the elegance of a simple bracelet, comprised of same-sized gemstones, one after the other in a chain-like row, gracing the circumference of someones wrist? They are called tennis bracelets. Named after an incident that occurred in a 1987 U.S. Open Tennis match. The American superstar Chris Evert stopped the play in order to search for her diamond bracelet that she had dropped, and today tennis bracelets are a popular, fashionable item.


 
Thanks shanam! I guess I could have googled it. duh! I have no excuse. Again, thank you.


----------



## shanam

ShimmaPuff said:


> Thanks shanam! I guess I could have googled it. duh! I have no excuse. Again, thank you.



anytime!   I was familiar with the story just couldn't remember that name of the player.


----------



## mcb100

*Anyone know where you could buy a cute authentic tennis bracelet for under a thousand dollars??? 
*


----------



## Littlesharon

mcb100 said:


> *Anyone know where you could buy a cute authentic tennis bracelet for under a thousand dollars??? *


 
I think that today you can pretty much find anything for a price. Especially with settings that are made in Hong Kong and other highly skilled but cheap labour places. 

Another break thru is the better ways of cutting and setting of stones than ever before. One thing that I have seen is where 4 small square diamonds are set together to look like one big square. Tecniques like this allow for a bit more dazzle for your dollar.

You could also look into parve style settings for your tennis bracelet.


----------



## socalgem

Custom is the way to go. 

I like pink and my birthstone is sapphire, so I had one made with pink sapphires and white diamonds.


----------



## rosehair

Swanky, that's gorgeous.  I was given one as a gift and I wear it every day.  I'm away on business but I'll post a photo when I get home. I pair mine with a delicate gold bracelet so it balances out my two tone Cartier Tank Francaise which is on my other wrist.  Does anyone else feel that wearing white gold and tiny diamonds alone looks bare?


----------



## rosehair

I tried to take a photo with and without flash cuz they look so different.  My diamonds are tiny and the prongs are behind then so you can't see any links between the diamonds.  (The watch is Cartier Tank Francaise which I took photo of for the watch thread. LOL)


----------



## mangowife

^  That is gorgeous!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## fmd914

I have a tennis bracelet that I wear all the time.  As a matter of fact, it is kind of my "dress down" bracelet.


----------



## rosehair

DiaDiva said:


> I have 2 tennis bracelets.
> 
> One is RB, around 5 carats, with a marquise clasp - this was a gift from my MIL when we got married.
> 
> The other one I bought last year. It's a 9+ carat asscher bracelet.
> 
> Here they are...


 
Both gorgeous.  I especially love the one with the marquis clasp.  wow.


----------



## rosehair

Prada Psycho said:


> This is my diamond bracelet. I like this style because it's casual or dressy and goes with either white metals or yellow gold. The mounting is very hefty too, unlike a lot of tennis bracelets I looked at. I especially like the underclasp style clasping mechanism and the way it fits into the design of the bracelet. I was shocked at the number of really expensive, high carat diamond bracelets that had the other type clasp. I'd be terrified of losing it!


 
how do you spell the sound of someone whistling??? WOW. Lovely and very different.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have one dh bought me last summer - it is on my wrist anytime I wear gold - It looks great dressy, but I think it ROCKS with jeans and a tee!


----------



## corsetted

Hi Greentea,

I love your Tiffany Victoria tennis bracelet. You say you wear it everyday... do the prongs catch on your clothes? TIA!

corsetted*


----------



## chicaboo

I have a 4 ct baguette/round one that I wear practically every day. It was sized down to my small wrist and the extra diamonds were made into studs for me. It's one of my signature pieces.


----------



## chanel-girl

Hi Everyone!

I'm thinking about buying my first diamond tennis bracelet and would LOVE to see what all you ladies have!


----------



## just_jill325

ooh me too! i'd love to see them!


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Heres one of my fave's, I have another but for some reason it wont upload.


----------



## chanel-girl

Ohh theres a reference thread for tennis bracelets now!! woohoo! I guess post them in there now!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*bonybynatur2003*, that's a lovely Tennis Bracelet you have there!! So unique!

Do post it in the reference thread so others can be inspired!


----------



## Milton

I'm getting a diamond tennis bracelet for my birthday, and an not sure what kind of setting i should get.  i don't want to see a lot of metal around the stones, so i'm thinking possibly a 4 prong... i don't know much about jewelry.  for what i'm going to spend, i'm going to be able to get about 10-12 carats.  what do you like?  what do you have?  opinions wanted and suggestions desperately needed!  thanks!


----------



## DebbieAnn

WOW! 10-12 carats?  Mine is nicknamed "The Mother of All Bracelets" & is 6.50 carats.  Mine has top & bottom prongs and straight bars of gold.  I have the prongs checked by the jeweler every 3-6 months.  It is very secure.


----------



## Milton

do you have pics?  i can't picture what that setting would look like, but if it's your "mother of all bracelets", i'm sure it's amazing!


----------



## Milton

these are some pictures that Shiva jewelers sent me, i like the 1st and 4th.  what do you think?


----------



## BagLuver

I would say try on some different settings at a jewelry store.  I have always liked the look of the traditional prong setting and thought that is what I wanted, until I tried one on.  The prongs kept catching on my sleeve.  I ended up choosing the half-bezel setting for that reason.


----------



## Milton

i'm going next week, my friend's father works in the diamond district, and i'm going to try some on from him... the owner of shiva jewelers is bringing the ones in the pic and some others into NYC on april 15th.  i wanted some ideas so i could tell them some other things i might like to see and i wanted all of your expert advice so i feel like i know a little bit of what i'm talking about!


----------



## neenabengals

Excuse my ignorance but I have heard people talk about tennis bracelets before but never known what they look like.... why are they called tennis bracelets?


----------



## DebbieAnn

Milton said:


> do you have pics? i can't picture what that setting would look like, but if it's your "mother of all bracelets", i'm sure it's amazing!


 

I'm hopeless with posting pics.  I will look at the pic attached to see if the setting is there.


----------



## DebbieAnn

The name came about years ago when Chris Evert's diamond bracelet came off while she was playing on the court.  Newscasters dubbed it: tennis bracelet.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Milton said:


> these are some pictures that Shiva jewelers sent me, i like the 1st and 4th. what do you think?


 

My bracelet is set with 41 stones, approximately 15 points each.  There is a gold bar between the stone, the stone having a prong at the top and bottom.

Mine doesn't snag at all.

Most jewelers have a book with the settings to choose from.  I wish you luck finding a perfect bracelet.  If at all possible, try to have the bracelet with a figure 8 clasp & plunger on the other side.  I couldn't take mine off for the first 8 months because I was trying to unclasp it the wrong way.  It's easy to learn.


----------



## chanel-girl

Wow, 10 to 12 carats is quite a tennis bracelet! that is going to make quite a statement! Mine is 6.30 ctw and is 4 prong basket setting. Definitely take a look at some different settings and see which you like on. I really like the classic 4 prong the best but make sure the prongs are set well so it doesn't snag on things since that would be a bummer...Bezel or half bezel is also popular but it has a little heavier look with more metal. I have also seen 3 prong basket which has an even more delicate look then 4 prong. Of the pics you have, I like the 1st the best. Im not a fan of the flower design and I think in the line bracelets, you see the metal on the side too much...


----------



## GnomeNisse

Mine is just over 10ctw   I'll get pics.....


----------



## chanel-girl

GnomeNisse said:


> Mine is just over 10ctw   I'll get pics.....



ohh yes, please do!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Here are some visuals of mine.  Again, I apologize for my horrible pic skills.

I opted for a very traditional 4 prong basket setting.  It's pretty sturdy so that's why I liked it as opposed to more delicate, intricate styles.  I'm very rough on jewelry so i go for practicality when I can.

They are each 4mm diamonds and I forgot the exact weight but I am fairly sure it's 10.25ctw.

I hope the pics give you an idea!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Beautiful!! mine is the exact same style, I also feel like its pretty sturdy


----------



## GnomeNisse

nevermind my bruised and swollen hands-  they're still recovering from the IVs and 100 blood sticks last weeknd.

Thoses nurses were brutal!


----------



## Milton

GnomeNisse said:


> Here are some visuals of mine. Again, I apologize for my horrible pic skills.
> 
> I opted for a very traditional 4 prong basket setting. It's pretty sturdy so that's why I liked it as opposed to more delicate, intricate styles. I'm very rough on jewelry so i go for practicality when I can.
> 
> They are each 4mm diamonds and I forgot the exact weight but I am fairly sure it's 10.25ctw.
> 
> I hope the pics give you an idea!


 
this is gorgeous!  i really like something like this, where you don't see too much metal.  it's called a prong basket setting?  you guys are sooooo helpful!  i don't know any of the terminology.  
is it white gold or platinum?  i was also thinking of possibly not a round stone... does anyone have with oval or square cut stones?


----------



## Milton

BagLuver said:


> I would say try on some different settings at a jewelry store. I have always liked the look of the traditional prong setting and thought that is what I wanted, until I tried one on. The prongs kept catching on my sleeve. I ended up choosing the half-bezel setting for that reason.


 
what is a half bezel setting?  (i really should learn these things, bf is going to be picking out an e-ring soon... i need to know what to tell him)  sorry for the ignorance, my father and i usually just go into Bulgari and pick out what we like because we love the designs, but for things like this, we are totally lost.


----------



## Milton

DebbieAnn said:


> I'm hopeless with posting pics. I will look at the pic attached to see if the setting is there.


 
i'm with you, technology is not my friend... it took me a while to get the pic that the jeweler sent me up


----------



## catabie

Mine are 3 prong setting with round diamonds and I kinda like it that way.  My rose cut diamond tennis bracelet are set with 4 prong-so it depends on the shape of the stone.


----------



## Milton

catabie said:


> Mine are 3 prong setting with round diamonds and I kinda like it that way. My rose cut diamond tennis bracelet are set with 4 prong-so it depends on the shape of the stone.


 
what does a rose cut diamond look like?  do you have pics?


----------



## Robin.H

Milton said:


> these are some pictures that Shiva jewelers sent me, i like the 1st and 4th. what do you think?


 
i like the 2nd and 4th myself
and Happy Birthday!


----------



## catabie

you can do a google search and they are plenty of pictures.  In my own thread of VCA, I have a ring that has rose cut diamonds too.  They are very antique looking and sometimes people said my diamonds are fake 
but i love the look of rose cut, it's very very different from diamonds you see daily and although it's an antique cut, it becomes very trendy when you pair it with some round cut diamonds or something.


----------



## catabie

Here is a picture of my ring with rose cut diamond in the middle.  The bracelet is in the safe in HK so I dont have a picture of it.


----------



## Milton

Robin.H said:


> i like the 2nd and 4th myself
> and Happy Birthday!


 
thank you!  my birthday isn't until october, but my parents always get me my present early... pretty much as soon as i know what i want, although i decided on a tennis bracelet for the big 3-0 a couple of years ago... mom and dad were in st maarten and they were looking in the jewelry stores, that's why i've been talking to the gentleman from Shiva, he's supposedly the best diamond dealer down there.  
i kind of like that the 4th is a more square shaped stone, 2nd shows a little too much metal in the setting for my taste.


----------



## Milton

catabie said:


> Here is a picture of my ring with rose cut diamond in the middle. The bracelet is in the safe in HK so I dont have a picture of it.


 
that's a really pretty shape (and an amazing ring).  my friend's father said i'd be able to get bigger/better stones if he picked the stones then set them as opposed to getting a pre-set bracelet.  i'll definately have to ask him about rose cut.  are they as sparkly, they seem a little duller than the stones around it on your ring (could be the pic)


----------



## catabie

Milton said:


> that's a really pretty shape (and an amazing ring).  my friend's father said i'd be able to get bigger/better stones if he picked the stones then set them as opposed to getting a pre-set bracelet.  i'll definately have to ask him about rose cut.  are they as sparkly, they seem a little duller than the stones around it on your ring (could be the pic)



that's the characteristic of the diamond so it's not as sparkly as most cuts.  But I did develop a love of it and hope to see a solitaire in that cut someday.  You should go take a look at the cur in real life; it's truly stunning.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I love, love rose cuts.  I really do.  I've been wearing my rose cute solitaire as an engagement ring for weeks and I get more comments and comploiments on it than I do the "big'un".

FTR, since someone asked,, the bracelet is platinum.


----------



## Swanky

If you do a search on here, there's lots of pics posted - mine included.
I also prefer the 1st & 3rd ones you posted.


----------



## Milton

GnomeNisse said:


> FTR, since someone asked,, the bracelet is platinum.


 
do you prefer the platinum to white gold?  i'm thinking, spend the money on the stones as opposed to the setting.  my mother's is in platinum and she loves hers (but of course dad didn't impose a budget for hers)


----------



## GnomeNisse

I prefer white gold most of the time for all jewelry.  However,  since I am rough on jewelry and bracelets are delicate in nature (and a PITA to fix, even a simple hinge) I wanted platinum.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*In the reference section of the forum, there is a thread showing diamond tennis bracelets.*

*#9 is the same setting of mine.*


----------



## Milton

DebbieAnn said:


> *In the reference section of the forum, there is a thread showing diamond tennis bracelets.*
> 
> *#9 is the same setting of mine.*


 
i'll check that out!


----------



## STylerspal

Hi Milton,

My bracelet has 3 prong settings. The diamonds are tiny though so it might  not work for large stones. good luck and have fun choosing!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*#3 is channel setting which is very pretty.*


----------



## DebbieAnn

DebbieAnn said:


> *In the reference section of the forum, there is a thread showing diamond tennis bracelets.*
> 
> *#9 is the same setting of mine.*


 

*Forget the above.  Swanky's bracelet (#2) is a clearer picture & is the exact setting of mine. *

*#9 is a little different.*


----------



## Milton

i saw that, and swanky's bracelet is gorgeous... but I want something where you aren't seeing any metal between or around the stones.  what's the most invisible setting?


----------



## Selena

BagLuver said:


> I would say try on some different settings at a jewelry store.  I have always liked the look of the traditional prong setting and thought that is what I wanted, until I tried one on.  The prongs kept catching on my sleeve.  I ended up choosing the half-bezel setting for that reason.




Thats what i have, mine is a 8.5 carat half bevel setting and I ADORE it.  Its easy to wear, never catches on anything and I get loads of compliments.  Mine is HUGE I cannot imagine 10-12 carats! You must post pictures when you get it! I am sure it will be drool worthy!

I will try and take a good picture of mine and post it so you can see it.


----------



## Milton

Selena said:


> Thats what i have, mine is a 8.5 carat half bevel setting and I ADORE it. Its easy to wear, never catches on anything and I get loads of compliments. Mine is HUGE I cannot imagine 10-12 carats! You must post pictures when you get it! I am sure it will be drool worthy!
> 
> I will try and take a good picture of mine and post it so you can see it.


 
i would definately appreciate pics!  what shape are your diamonds?  the pic i put on the fist page are some of the 10 carat bracelets that the man from shiva is going to bring in for me to look at.  and i'm going wednesday afternoon to try some on from my friend's father...


----------



## Selena

My stones are round brilliants.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Mine is yellow gold and channel set, I like this setting a lot b/c there are no prongs to catch on things.  It looks like #2 of that pic with the 4 bracelets on the first page.


----------



## Milton

so i went to my friend's father yesterday.  i guess that they misunderstood me, because they only had 1 bracelet for me to see.  it looks exactly like GnomeNisse's, it was about 10.55 carats.  it was beautiful, but i was a little disappointed because i was expecting to see a few different styles.  so i told him i wanted to see the ones that the man from Shiva jewelers is bringing and i would let him know by the end of the month.  (i took a pic on my cell, but i don't know how to download it)


----------



## Swanky

try e-mailing the photo to yourself so it's on your PC.


----------



## Prada Psycho

While I adore the look of prong set stones in a bracelet, I nicknamed them "Attack Bracelets" because no matter how well made they are, the prongs will snag clothing, grab your hair, you name it.  

I'll take channel or bezel set any day!  Here's some pics of mine.  They aren't great photos, but my camera is the pits for close ups. Since I wear both yellow and white gold, I wanted a two-tone.  It's a combination of bezel set and channel set. I LOVE IT!!
















My other bracelet is a 5 carat Burmese ruby "Rolex" style bracelet. The rubies are prong set, but they are deep in between the bars, so I rarely have issues with snagging things.

The other thing I strongly recommend is that you go for an undercarriage clasp like my two have.  They are the most secure and discrete type clasp, IMHO.  With the type of carat weight you are talking about wearing, I wouldn't settle for less.


----------



## Milton

Prada Psycho, your bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## GondolaGirl

Prada Psycho, your Ruby bracelet is sweeeeet!!!!!!

Milton, can't wait to see what you decide!
Mine is S link (I believe that is what they call it ) you probably would not like it ~ too much gold for you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Milton said:


> Prada Psycho, your bracelets are beautiful!





GondolaGirl said:


> Prada Psycho, your Ruby bracelet is sweeeeet!!!!!!



Thanks, Guys!  I literally spent decades looking for just the right ruby bracelet and just the right diamond bracelet. They were worth the wait, too! I love them both to bits.


----------



## Selena

Prada!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

Prada-pretty bracelets!

Milton- If you aren't sure the classic 4 prong style isn't what you want or you just don't love it, I agree keep looking at different styles until you find what you really love. Also, it might be helpful to do some searches online to get an idea of some different styles that you may like and then maybe you can send some pictures to the jeweler of what you are looking for.


----------



## Milton

chanel-girl, thanks for the suggestion.  i've been looking online, it's just so hard to tell when i'm not seeing them in hand...


----------



## GondolaGirl

Milton ~ keep checkin in on you to see if you have found anything you love 

Look forward to seeing the reveal!


----------



## Milton

GondolaGirl, thanks for the encouragement!  hopefully it will be by the end of the month!  i'm just waiting for the guy from Shiva to call me and tell me that he's in town so i can go look at everything... then it's decision time!!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

Given the choices, I prefer #1 the most, but the prong setting is not practical.  Like Prada Psycho said, it snags on everything.  You will have to wear short sleeves when wearing a prong set tennis bracelet.  I have both prong set and half bezel set.  Although my preference is prong, because it shows off the diamonds better without showing much metal, bezel is more practical.  I never imagined myself getting bezel until my discomfort for prongs.  The weather will be warmer in months to come, so it's time to bring out my prong set tennis bracelet again.


----------



## burberryprncess

Prada Psycho said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## McLoverly

OP, if you're trying to learn about diamonds and settings I suggest checking out pricescope.com (hope I'm allowed to post that) it's a great resource.


----------



## Milton

thanks mcloverly, i will definately look!


----------



## Milton

ok, i have a small update... Jay from Shiva jewelers isn't coming to NY until May, but he does have an office up here.  so he is sending 4 bracelets to his office manager for me to go in and see.  these are the details he sent me...
12 cts. Classic prong set, 38 dia's, each dia. .311/2 cts. Your price $---

13.70 cts. Classic prong set, 33 dia's, each dia. .411/2 cts. Your price $---

15.80 cts. Classic prong set, 30 dia's each dia. .52 cts. Your price $--- 

I do have another magnificent bracelet in stock (picture attached), 14kt white gold ladies diamond tennis bracelet consisting of prong set princess cut diamonds 11.22cts, your price US Dollars $---

not the greatest details, i know, but that's where it is so far.  my father says that they allow you to take the bracelet and have it appraised before  you pay for it.  so, hopefully that will be happening next week and i'll have a reveal for you soon... (finger's crossed)


----------



## Selena

HOLY COW I would love to see the one with 1/2 diamonds!! WOWZA!!


----------



## lily25

Mine is this one, DH's Christmas gift, 2 years ago...






28 brilliant cut diamonds bezel set on platinum, almost 14 Cts tw, it was custom made.


----------



## ceya

lily25 said:


> Mine is this one, DH's Christmas gift, 2 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 brilliant cut diamonds bezel set on platinum, almost 14 Cts tw, it was custom made.


Very nice!

Could you tell me is it turn up side down? Thank you.

Am thinking to make one for necklace.


----------



## lily25

Nope it doesn't turn up side down it stays pretty much at it is, which is great!


----------



## Milton

Selena said:


> HOLY COW I would love to see the one with 1/2 diamonds!! WOWZA!!


 
i will take pics for you when i go to the appointment... probably won't end up with that one because i would have to add some money because it's a little more than what my dad is giving me


----------



## Milton

lily25 said:


> Mine is this one, DH's Christmas gift, 2 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 brilliant cut diamonds bezel set on platinum, almost 14 Cts tw, it was custom made.


 

that's gorgeous!  i saw something in a half-bezel setting this weekend that i liked more than i thought i would


----------



## Selena

WOWZA! Whats not to like about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milton

so i just e-mailed Jay and asked him if he has anything in a half-bezel setting.  he said  that he has
14kt white gold, round diamonds 9.53cts, US Dollars $---
he said that he is working on getting the bracelets to NY and they should be here for me to see by next week


----------



## Milton

Selena said:


> HOLY COW I would love to see the one with 1/2 diamonds!! WOWZA!!


 
selena, i just got an e-mail from the jeweler and he sold this one... :cry:  so i won't be able to try it on and take pics.  
but, on a happier note, he said that the other bracelets should be here by next friday for me to see... yay!!!!


----------



## Selena

Keep us posted milton I am soooo excited for you!


----------



## Stephie2800

I love the first and the third most. Here´s a pic of my new bracelet. I really love it...


----------



## Milton

stephie, that's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

Thank you so much...


----------



## snibor

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Stephie2800

Snibor, thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## Milton

update: i just got an e-mail, the bracelets are in NY!  YAY!  i am trying to set up an appointment for Friday to go see them...


----------



## Milton

i'm going to look tonight!!!!


----------



## BagLuver

Very exciting!!!


----------



## Milton

i went last night, and i saw one that i love!  it's 12 carat, 38 stones each stone is .33 1/2 round stones in 14k white gold prong setting.  i was able to take it with me, i'm going to have it appraised next week so i can make my final decision!  yay!


----------



## Milton

we pulled the trigger and i got the bracelet!  so excited, i was a little off on my stats... it's 32 stones, .31 1/2 carats each.  my mother took it to the appraiser and it appraised for double what we are paying for it... we thought he might have given me the wrong one, it's amazing!  it is still at my parent's house, but when i get it back, i will do a reveal.  i just want to thank all of you who have been so helpful!


----------



## Lady_Haha

Greentea said:


> Swanky, that's GORGEOUS!
> My hubby suprised me with a Tiffany Victoria collection tennis bracelet set in platinum that I wear each and every day, no matter what the outfit. It's one of my staples!
> Here's a bad picture of the clasp.


 
I just got the same bracelet! I'm too scared to wear it! Loving the Victoria! WOOP! x


----------



## meowcsj

I have just recieved a tennis bracelet- 2 Rows Diamond 19.13ct. tw.28.30gm 18KW from hubby as wedding anniversary present.


----------



## Bag*Snob

OMG that is insane!!!!   SO gorgeous.


----------



## luv4bags

Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## DiaDiva

meowcsj, your bracelet is sparklingly gorgeous!


----------



## TaylorEsq

meowcsj said:


> I have just recieved a tennis bracelet- 2 Rows Diamond 19.13ct. tw.28.30gm 18KW from hubby as wedding anniversary present.



Absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## everything posh

^^Wow!!! That is gorgeous!!


----------



## barcreperie

I recently had my tennis bracelet made in to a diamonds-by-the-yard type necklace, and am loving it!  I'd had the bracelet for many years and was no longer wearing it, so it was nice to transform something old in to something new.


----------



## birkin101

I wear mine every day except when I am really casual. Once you get yours, you can decide whether you want  to dress it up or down..


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm thinking of getting a new white gold, brilliant cut, tennis bracelet. I'm unsure whether to have it custom made or not. I want a minimum of 5 carats total weight and since I have a small wrist, each stone would be at least .10. 

I've been looking online and in jewelry stores, but it seems that most offer only G-H color and VS/SI clarity. Plus, most are 7 inches (I wear 6.3 inches) and I don't really want to pay for diamonds that I don't need if the jeweler cuts the bracelet.

My current tennis bracelet is 3 carats, rose gold, G-H color and VS. I'd really like an upgrade and go for D-E-F and VVS/VS. In addition, the other diamond jewelry I wear on a regular basis (ring and necklace) is D-E and VVS diamonds. In a way, I would like the diamond colors to match with the tennis bracelet.

I'm checking with diamond dealers in Antwerp, Belgium, for a cost estimate. Also, I'm trying to double check the credibility of the dealers. Do any of you have experience with Diamondland and Ajediam? Both are credited by the Diamond High Council of Antwerp and don't seem like the diamond "tourist traps." Also, for those of you who might know, how much would be a ball park figure? I just want to double check that the offers I'm getting are reasonable. 

Now, about the cut. Even though the diamonds are small, I want them to sparkle. For my Van Cleef jewelry, even though the pavé diamonds are small, they sparkle like crazy. Diamondland can guarantee very good cuts. Ajediam can guarantee excellent/very good cuts for about the same price.

About the certification, for Diamondland, I'd need to get certified diamonds for excellent cut ones. For Ajediam, I can also request IGI certificates (at an extra cost) for excellent cuts. Very good cuts also have a lot of sparkle, right?

The price for certified diamonds of this size is a lot higher than uncertified ones. Is it worth it to get certified ones for .10 diamonds? I mean, if both Diamondland and Ajediam are legit, their guarantees should be okay, right?

TIA!


----------



## LeeMiller

I recently bought some certified diamond hoops that had 10 point diamonds I think and non-certified ones.  I tried them out in all lighting settings (indoor outdoor etc) and saw no difference in terms of sparkle performance.  I think at that size/quality it just doesn't matter.  I think when we see non-sparkley small diamonds its more because they have inclusions and so many places now sell I1 or I2 diamonds --- not to offend anyone but I just don't think they sparkle as much.  My husband didn't see a difference either.  But there was a difference in price!  Hope that helps.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Is the companies you name the manufacturing or the miners of the diamonds? Would like to think they would create something less expensive than the wholsesalers or retailers. 

From my experience in the US, the retailers will buy these same quality/size diamonds you mention for $1,000 or less per ct. (I'm not a professional, only buy for myself & only when I get a good deal.) This is what I've witnessed at auctions full of jewelry retailers.
They don't seem to buy an items once it goes over $1,000 per ct. 

There are alot of particulars when it comes to pricing. Hard to share something like this without writing a long post about it. Boils down to what are you comfortable paying.

As the owner of a small wrist myself, totally get what you mean about not paying for what you don't need.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks a lot for your responses!

*LeeMiller - *Good to know about the difference in sparkle for smaller diamonds.

*Vegas Long Legs - *Both Diamondland and Ajediam said on their website that they're also cutters/importers of rough diamonds. However, maybe for public inquiries, they raise prices compared to diamond dealers they work with? I had a quote for .11 diamonds of USD 1350 per carat (D-E-F/ VVS-VS1/Very good cut diamonds) without calibration for a tennis bracelet. Their settings for 4-prong 18K white gold cost around EUR 1500. So, for around 5.3 carats, calibration and setting, it'll be around EUR 6700 ... ballpark until all the diamonds are set and the total carat weight/color/clarity are finalized. 

Now, I'm comparing with Whiteflash.com and they have 3-prong F-G/VS2 /5 carats/7 inches/14K white gold tennis bracelets for USD 6200. It seems that the Antwerp dealers are more expensive ... but I don't know how the cut/sparkle between Whiteflash and the others compare. Also, the price of the Antwerp dealers are for better color and clarity but I'm unsure whether that will really be a difference.


----------



## Bag*Snob

The Whiteflash bracelet uses their ACA brand of diamond which is a hearts and arrows cut:  http://www.whiteflash.com/diamonds_info/t/articles.aspx?articleid=23&zoneid=15


----------



## queenvictoria2

The CUT is the key to making the diamond sparkle  even if you have a lower grade clarity or color if you have a PREMIUM CUT diamond it will sparkle like crazy


----------



## Swanky

I also have a teeny wrist but my jeweler wouldn't give me a lower price based on that, but they did give me the stones and set 2 of them in martini's for my DD.

IGI isn't a reliable certification company BTW.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I have a large wrist (7.5"!) and my everyday bracelet is a 1.5 carat tennis from Tiffanys

The diamonds are VVS, but .03.  Standard Tiffany cut.  I love the bracelet because it is subtle, but I still get a lot of fire out of the bracelet.  A subtle hint of bling instead of the dreamy sparkler you are looking for.

I think clarity is the most important for making tiny diamonds sparkle.  Cut has less of an impact on tiny diamonds - a few degrees off only changes the facet by a tenth of a mm.

And sadly the certs don't mean much when it comes to the little ones - I would check with others who have dealt with the company, and leave it at that.


----------



## Swanky

^I respectfully disagree 
An SI1 ideal cut stone will outsparkle a VVS2 good cut in my experience.


----------



## Christiflora

Vintage Leather said:


> I have a large wrist (7.5"!) and my everyday bracelet is a 1.5 carat tennis from Tiffanys
> 
> The diamonds are VVS, but .03. Standard Tiffany cut. I love the bracelet because it is subtle, but I still get a lot of fire out of the bracelet. A subtle hint of bling instead of the dreamy sparkler you are looking for.
> 
> I think clarity is the most important for making tiny diamonds sparkle. Cut has less of an impact on tiny diamonds - a few degrees off only changes the facet by a tenth of a mm.
> 
> And sadly the certs don't mean much when it comes to the little ones - I would check with others who have dealt with the company, and leave it at that.


 
For stones with SI clarity or higher, I doubt the inclusions are large enough to impact light return (brilliance).  The combination (matching) of the crown and pavillion are critical for maximum return and fire.  You need to go back to your High School Physics book to revisit the law of Physics regarding refraction (critical angles, index of refraction for marterials, and light transmission).


----------



## evekitti

Coincidentally, I was just looking at tennis bracelets at my jeweller's yesterday. He had one that's about 0.1carat per stone and it costs around Euro 4.5K. Where I come from, stones smaller than 0.25carat++ are not certified (We use mainly GIA). He had another tennis bracelet that was about 29 to 30 pointer each, and this one had certs for each stone. So you bring home a file full of GIA certs!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks all! I've contacted several jewelers for quotes and there seems to be a variation in cost: 

*Whiteflash.com*
- USD 6,200 
- ca. 5 carats 
- 14K white gold 
- F-G
- VS2 
- Whiteflash ACA cut

*Custom made*
- USD 13,000 
- 5.55 carats (.12 stone each) 
- 18K white gold (handmade setting)
- D-F
- VVS1 
- Cut in Antwerp and the stones are individually chosen by a diamond expert recommended to me

I have two other offers in the middle but I don't really know the jewelers/dealers. I'm also checking estate pieces as they might be good value.


----------



## Bagaday

I highly doubt your eye would see a $7000 difference between these bracelets.  IMO, I would go with an ideal cut, eye clean and good color.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, I'd take the Whiteflash piece for sure for that massive savings.  Heck get 2 of them and you're still saving! LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ lol!


----------



## skyqueen

I agree with Swanky...I have a 12 ct tennis bracelet. G SI1 .20 stones. But ideal cut. This bracelet sparkles like crazy, the stones look very white. I get tons of compliments. I did have an extra safety chain put on it. I wear it with my J12 as my uniform...everyday.
I'm a rotten photographer...wish I could capture the brillance! LOL!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I would not hesitate to go with whiteflash myself


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I respectfully disagree
> An SI1 ideal cut stone will outsparkle a VVS2 good cut in my experience.


 
^^ITA! 

Nothing makes a diamond sparkle like ideal cut stones.

Love your bracelet skyqueen! Can picture the sparkle, looked at a couple myself recently. Doesn't come across in a photo. Nice look!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, love it SkyQueen! I want a bigger tennis bracelet now! 
I'd also like one smaller for fun too.  Mine is just over 5 cttw and is great for daily wear.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks for all the thoughts!

Whiteflash.com seems to be getting really good reviews and raves ... might be a very good option for me to consider and save me lots of &#8364;&#8364; compared to the custom made one.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

If you can buy off the shelf, you can save money. If you are buying with Euros against the US dollar, you can save too.  

They seem to think they 'gotcha" when you try to custom order something.


----------



## skyqueen

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^ITA!
> 
> Nothing makes a diamond sparkle like ideal cut stones.
> 
> Love your bracelet skyqueen! Can picture the sparkle, looked at a couple myself recently. Doesn't come across in a photo. Nice look!


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, love it SkyQueen! I want a bigger tennis bracelet now!
> I'd also like one smaller for fun too. Mine is just over 5 cttw and is great for daily wear.


Thanks, Darlings...in my next life I hope to be a better photographer! LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Vegas Long Legs said:


> If you can buy off the shelf, you can save money. If you are buying with Euros against the US dollar, you can save too.
> 
> They seem to think they 'gotcha" when you try to custom order something.


I agree, if it's a classic style...who's going to know the difference between custom or off the shelf???


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Darlings...in my next life I hope to be a better photographer! LOL!


 
Don't think you can capture this sparkle no matter how good you are. Seen stuff in auction catalogs that looked just OK & then when saw it in person, the diamonds 'sung'!  Would think the auction houses would have some of the best photogs.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, I'd take the Whiteflash piece for sure for that massive savings.  Heck get 2 of them and you're still saving! LOL!



  I love how you think Swanky!


----------



## bluemoon123

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks all! I've contacted several jewelers for quotes and there seems to be a variation in cost:
> 
> *Whiteflash.com*
> - USD 6,200
> - ca. 5 carats
> - 14K white gold
> - F-G
> - VS2
> - Whiteflash ACA cut
> 
> *Custom made*
> - USD 13,000
> - 5.55 carats (.12 stone each)
> - 18K white gold (handmade setting)
> - D-F
> - VVS1
> - Cut in Antwerp and the stones are individually chosen by a diamond expert recommended to me
> 
> I have two other offers in the middle but I don't really know the jewelers/dealers. I'm also checking estate pieces as they might be good value.


 
I will definitely go with whiteflash one. what a huge difference in term of price. I just received my 6ctw ( 40x0.15cw )3-prong tennis bracelet in 14k WG from white flash 3 weeks ago. It sparkles like mad. I used my loop to check each stone -- hardly found visible inclusion under my loop. I doubt you can see the color difference between F/G and D/E/F for this small size  and well cut stone. My e-ring is in E -- well I cannot tell the color difference. For the huge amount of saving, no question for me to go with whiteflash one.

If you need the sale contact, you can PM me.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Wouldn't pay $13,000 for a 5.5 ct tennis bracelet.  The stones individually chosen by an expert chosen by me, cut in antwerp has no value for me, its a market thing. Would want the 18kt, but not at that additional cost. 

The smaller diamonds are cut with a machine so I can see how they could be calibrated & cut perfectly.


----------



## skyqueen

I agree with Bluemoon & VLLs...only you would know all the extras involved with a custom purchase. Not worth the double price, IMHO.
Please post pics when you get one!!!


----------



## Bagaday

Ditto-Ditto-Ditto!  It would be craziness to spend that amount of money for what you're looking for.  Really sounds like what you found at whiteflash.com is what you wanted in the first place.  OR  take the print out from whiteflash.com and take to your local jeweler as a bargaining tool.  That way you're actually seeing the bracelet BEFORE handing over your money.  Good Luck!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks for all the input everyone!!! I wasn't really familiar with whiteflash until now. Wow, they seem to have really great reviews with their diamonds and happy customers.


----------



## La Vanguardia

For those with tennis bracelets from whiteflash, could you kindly post pics, especially if you have the 3-prong ones? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Christiflora

Diamonds are 15 pts each.  40 stones = 6.8 inches long.  metal is 14K white gold.  Diamonds are very bright and white.  Highly recommending Whiteflash ACA diamonds (F VS top cut) tennis bracelet.


----------



## lovely64

^^^
Lovely!


----------



## angelalam5

On Pricescope.com, I noticed there were a number of ladies posting photos/comments/experiences with their stunning Whiteflash 3 prong bracelets in the larger carat sizes. I'll have a peek and search for the link later, but check it out *La Van!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Christiflora - *Gorgeous sparkly tennis bracelet. Thanks for posting.

*angelalam5 - *Thanks!


----------



## birkingal

*LaVan*, I bought my 3 prong tennis bracelet from Whiteflash about 3 years ago. Like you, I've got a very tiny wrist so by the time they've removed enough links, it was slightly under 3 carat. Despite the hefty duty tax, it was far cheaper than what was available in New Zealand. Their service is truly impeccable.

I've worn mine everyday and tend to forget it's there. However, I've had a lot of compliments because I guess, they do sparkle a lot  I'll take a photo tomorrow for you.


----------



## wintotty

Hi Lavan!

I just bought the Whiteflash 3prong 3ctw bracelet, I should get it tomorrow along with a pair of studs....I'll post pics. I researched quite a bit in Pricescope too, and their bracelet seems to be the best value you can find. I've never seen ACA diamonds, so I really can't wait to see it.


----------



## birkingal

A quick shot of my tennis bracelet from Whiteflash.


----------



## Monica

Love your tennis bracelets ladies!


----------



## Jahpson

so what brings forth more sparkle? Cut or clarity? i'm so confused


----------



## wintotty

Here are some pics of the bracelet I just received.........it's much smaller than the one you want, but it sparkle like crazy. The quality of the ACA stones are unbelievable. I also received a pair of 2ctw ACA studs, and they face up so white even though the color is I.


----------



## wintotty

Jahpson said:


> so what brings forth more sparkle? Cut or clarity? i'm so confused



CUT is the most important factor on any brilliance of diamonds. You can't compromise CUT if you want a diamond with tons of sparkle.


----------



## burberryprncess

Holy smoke!  These bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*birkingal / wintotty - *Wow! Gorgeous bracelets. They look really sparkly.

*Jahpson - *Cut is the most important.


----------



## Kellybag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, love it SkyQueen! I want a bigger tennis bracelet now!
> I'd also like one smaller for fun too. Mine is just over 5 cttw and is great for daily wear.


 
Swanky, a girlfriend of mine stacks three stunning tennis bracelets of different sizes.  I thought it would be too much, but it looks wonderful on her.


----------



## merekat703

Beautiful bracelets! My dream since I was little was to have a tennis bracelet and my husband bought me one 3 years about when we were married! I have tiny wrists, 6inches and mine is channel set in white and yellow gold, a total of 2cts. I love it and feel that anything bigger would look weird on my boney little arm lol. Nonetheless I get the stupid people who point and ask "is that real?" grrr


----------



## Swanky

Jahpson said:


> so what brings forth more sparkle? Cut or clarity? i'm so confused



CUT 

Kellybag, I'd love to stack a few. . .  I'm beginning to think I'm a little ostentatious


----------



## lovebag&travel

I noticed whiteflash does not go over 6 carats? We are planning on a 9-10 carat bracelet for my next birthday, any suggestions on quality jewelers to obtain them from with the least markup? And btw, I have a teeny-tiny wrist but dh admitted that that size matches my wedding ring the best


----------



## Swanky

Contact them  I'm sure the won't turn down a custom order.


----------



## claudia09

What's the best place/brand to purchase a tennis bracelet?


----------



## Phillyfan

Instead of the Van Cleef necklace or bracelet for now, My DH and I are seriously considering a tennis bracelet for 20th anniversary present. But I want to go larger and better, so this will be my present for Mother's Day, Sept b-day, Nov anniv, and all holidays combined in year 2012! (I'm buying myself the new titanium J12 when my jeweler gets them!). Anyway, at first, I looked at round diamonds all around in a square (chanel-type) setting. Then last night, I saw a round in a bezel setting which gave the illusiom of stones looking bigger. I'm only interested in white gold. Our tennis bracelet threads on forum are small and not current, so please share your opinions, ideas and photos here. Thanks so much!


----------



## cindyuwho

I recently got one.  Prong set round stones they are small 2ctw but white and clean.  The one thing I found looking just a little is some roll on the arm.  That bugged me and immediately eliminated several bracelets.  The one I got stays upright even when I move my arm around.


----------



## OVincze

I am in love with them too and actually considering getting one, when I decide I will definitely go with Whiteflash.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I bought one a little over 3 years ago.  It is yellow gold, 7 3/4 inches (I have big wrists).  It has 41 diamonds, total 6.51 cts, 11 grams of gold.  It is a straight bar.  H color, SI1 color.  I love it.
*


----------



## skyqueen

Hokaplan said:


> Instead of the Van Cleef necklace or bracelet for now, My DH and I are seriously considering a tennis bracelet for 20th anniversary present. But I want to go larger and better, so this will be my present for Mother's Day, Sept b-day, Nov anniv, and all holidays combined in year 2012! (I'm buying myself the new titanium J12 when my jeweler gets them!). Anyway, at first, I looked at round diamonds all around in a square (chanel-type) setting. Then last night, I saw a round in a bezel setting which gave the illusiom of stones looking bigger. I'm only interested in white gold. Our tennis bracelet threads on forum are small and not current, so please share your opinions, ideas and photos here. Thanks so much!


Here is my tennis bracelet (sorry about the watch but it's the only pic I had). 14 TCW G/SI1 excellent cut. Very sparkly and a nice size.
Have you thought of a half-bezel...lets a little light through for sparkle.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Skyqueen that is stunning!!! My tennis bracelet is 5 carats, I can't imagine wearing one almost 3 times as large. But it looks *amazing* on you!


----------



## skyqueen

GucciObsessed said:


> Skyqueen that is stunning!!! My tennis bracelet is 5 carats, I can't imagine wearing one almost 3 times as large. But it looks *amazing* on you!


 Remember, I'm older then most of you gals! *HATE* to admit it!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

What do you think of tcw of 3?


----------



## skyqueen

Hokaplan said:


> Instead of the Van Cleef necklace or bracelet for now, My DH and I are seriously considering a tennis bracelet for 20th anniversary present. But I want to go larger and better, so this will be my present for Mother's Day, Sept b-day, Nov anniv, and all holidays combined in year 2012! (I'm buying myself the new titanium J12 when my jeweler gets them!). Anyway, at first, I looked at round diamonds all around in a square (chanel-type) setting. Then last night, I saw a round in a bezel setting which gave the illusiom of stones looking bigger. I'm only interested in white gold. Our tennis bracelet threads on forum are small and not current, so please share your opinions, ideas and photos here. Thanks so much!


I think I misunderstood you...I thought you wanted something with a higher TCW. Considering your other lovely jewelry, especially watches, I wouldn't get anything smaller then 7 TCW. I upgraded 4 times before I was satisfied. Try on several carat weights to get a feel for what you want. Good luck!


----------



## Phillyfan

skyqueen - Thank you. I have quite a lovely collection of watches and 2 Cartier Loves and 1 Cartier charity bracelet. But other than that, I really don't have much. Of course I have a 1.25 round in a HOF halo and a diamond wedding band and that is pretty much it for the "real" stuff. I have a few Yurman, Tiffany and Ripka that I don't wear much. My current budget for this anniversary tennis bracelet present only allows for a 3 tcw at this time. And that is what I will probably do! The bigger ones are quite beautiful but not for me at this time in my life. If i sold all my rolexes, J12s, Cartiers, etc - I could have an incredible tennis bracelet - LOL - but I would never part with 1 single 1!!!!


----------



## OVincze

I have been talking to Whiteflash and their bracelets and bangles are 7 inches. I really would prefer to get a bangle first and then a tennis  I think but my wrist is 6 inches but I guess if the bangle is bigger it is good since then it can move around, I imagine it would not look or feel good if too tight. What do you ladies think a 1 inch difference is too much or? My contact said she will check if they can customize bangles. I was thinking of getting several and stack them go with maybe colored stone diamond combo too. BTW, my experience has been good with them, within days of registering a lady called me even though I am in Europe so it an international call and we have been in contact since. Sorry, hope this is not really off topic because I am desperate for a tennis bracelet too but will have to  wait a bit before I get that. I am thinking of going with whiteflash because of the quality of their stones. Where will you get yours Hokaplan?


----------



## kimber418

OVincze,

You can also try ID jewelry in the Diamond District.  They are doing a custom diamond
bangle for me right now. I wanted it match the size of my Cartier Love and not be round but oval.  They are closed for Passover the rest of the week.   PM me and I will tell you who I work with there.  They are wonderful as I have bought from them before and have nothing but great things to say about them.  I have done custom at WF also and they are very good.


----------



## FreshLilies

I *love* my Tennis bracelet. I wear it *everywhere*! I have no idea how many carats it is  Do any of you ladies have a guess? There are 50 diamonds in total


----------



## skyqueen

Hokaplan said:


> skyqueen - Thank you. I have quite a lovely collection of watches and 2 Cartier Loves and 1 Cartier charity bracelet. But other than that, I really don't have much. Of course I have a 1.25 round in a HOF halo and a diamond wedding band and that is pretty much it for the "real" stuff. I have a few Yurman, Tiffany and Ripka that I don't wear much. My current budget for this anniversary tennis bracelet present only allows for a 3 tcw at this time. And that is what I will probably do! The bigger ones are quite beautiful but not for me at this time in my life. If i sold all my rolexes, J12s, Cartiers, etc - I could have an incredible tennis bracelet - LOL - but I would never part with 1 single 1!!!!


No, darling...never part with any of your "beauties"!
I've been thinking, go with the 3 ct, try different styles (bezel, half bezel, 3 prong etc). This is the perfect size to layer with your bracelets or gorgeous watches. 
I know you'll find the perfect one...have fun and post pics!!!


----------



## pradaware

I have read ALL the posts from the very beginning of this thread....Chanel girl mention long ago that there was a reference for tennis bracelets that everyone could post their bracelet pics into.....sorry for my ignorance, but how do I find that?  I can't find anything that says reference anywhere on the page....I'm really interested in seeing all the lovely pics...I have a 3cwt tennis bracelet ad am beginning to think I need to shorten it.  All the pics I've seen on this thread look tighter to the wrist and it looks lovely....I also like wearing my tennis bracelet with my watch though, and though I did see skyqueen's pic, I was wondering if there were others?  I kind of though a longer tennis bracelet was nice to wear above my watch (closer to elbow)  but perhaps it would look nicer smaller and below watch (closer to wrist)?  I can't decide what I like best.....

Any opinions?


----------



## pradaware

Figured out the reference pics!  Would still like the opinions tho....


----------



## einseine

:bump:


----------



## ABlovesH

I wear my tennis bracelet daily & have since the day my husband gave it to me. I cannot imagine not wearing it daily or saving it for 'special occasions'! I layer it with my watch & it actually feels quite casual to me when worn that way.


----------



## skyqueen

I wear my TB daily, too. 
Everyone should have their TBs checked, by their jeweler, every 6 months. The metal can stretch and the stones loosen. Bracelets take an unbelievable beating..............


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> :bump:


I know what you are up to!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> I wear my TB daily, too.
> Everyone should have their TBs checked, by their jeweler, every 6 months. The metal can stretch and the stones loosen. Bracelets take an unbelievable beating..............



Amen! I had a massive repair that took months and cost almost as much as the original purchase price. Get them checked ladies!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> I know what you are up to!


 
IT IS YOUR FAULT!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Amen! I had a massive repair that took months and cost almost as much as the original purchase price. Get them checked ladies!


 
REALLY??? Well, I have to be careful when I wear my tennis bracelet.. If I get one...


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:


> Swanky, that's GORGEOUS!
> My hubby suprised me with a Tiffany Victoria collection tennis bracelet set in platinum that I wear each and every day, no matter what the outfit. It's one of my staples!
> Here's a bad picture of the clasp.


most beautiful tennis bracelet on earth!


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> most beautiful tennis bracelet on earth!



Thank you so much! I think so, too! I sacrificed carat weight for that feminine and unique clasp but I just adore it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:


> Thank you so much! I think so, too! I sacrificed carat weight for that feminine and unique clasp but I just adore it!


I agree, I know that the cost of the tiffany victoria would have gotten you a bigger ctw at a jeweler but I love the entire look with the clasp, it has the perfect balance. it doesn't look dainty as in small, but its very feminine and glamorous. Plus you know that the diamonds are all top quality. Do you have other victoria pieces?


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> I agree, I know that the cost of the tiffany victoria would have gotten you a bigger ctw at a jeweler but I love the entire look with the clasp, it has the perfect balance. it doesn't look dainty as in small, but its very feminine and glamorous. Plus you know that the diamonds are all top quality. Do you have other victoria pieces?



Yes - just one more. This is the Victoria pendant with attached 1/2 carat RB underneath. I wear this almost everyday! Sorry for the terrible picture. I'd taken it with the dime to show the true size.


----------



## einseine

Greentea said:


> Thank you so much! I think so, too! I sacrificed carat weight for that feminine and unique clasp but I just adore it!


 
Hi Greentea!!!
Love your victoria collection! I'm considering purchasing a diamond tennis bracelet, probably the victoria bracelet (or Shulumberger 36 stone!). Yes, I'll sacrifice carat weight.  I don't want to wear a BIG diamond tennis bracelet.  It's just not my style.   Well, I have a question. You say you wear it every day. GORGEOUS!! Does the sticking-out "metal catch" catch on your clothes, say your sweater in the winter???


----------



## Greentea

einseine said:


> Hi Greentea!!!
> Love your victoria collection! I'm considering purchasing a diamond tennis bracelet, probably the victoria bracelet (or Shulumberger 36 stone!). Yes, I'll sacrifice carat weight.  I don't want to wear a BIG diamond tennis bracelet.  It's just not my style.   Well, I have a question. You say you wear it every day. GORGEOUS!! Does the sticking-out "metal catch" catch on your clothes, say your sweater in the winter???



Hi! The only thing it has ever caught on is ONE very loose weave summer/spring sweater I just bought. Otherwise it does not catch on anything at all - even my gauzy linen scarves.


----------



## einseine

Greentea said:


> Hi! The only thing it has ever caught on is ONE very loose weave summer/spring sweater I just bought. Otherwise it does not catch on anything at all - even my gauzy linen scarves.


 
Thanks Greentea!!!  I stop worrying about it.  It is a bracelet of subtle crafsmanship!


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:


> Yes - just one more. This is the Victoria pendant with attached 1/2 carat RB underneath. I wear this almost everyday! Sorry for the terrible picture. I'd taken it with the dime to show the true size.


Wow!! Love this too!!!!!!! A victoria pendant is my top 2 dream tiffany pendant, its gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

Greentea said:


> Yes - just one more. This is the Victoria pendant with attached 1/2 carat RB underneath. I wear this almost everyday! Sorry for the terrible picture. I'd taken it with the dime to show the true size.



That's the prettiest diamond pendant I have ever seen......do you have any modeling shots?


----------



## Greentea

etk123 said:


> That's the prettiest diamond pendant I have ever seen......do you have any modeling shots?



Thank you so much! It's really not that large but I think it's just perfect. Here's the best modeling shot I could find.


----------



## Greentea

I can take one straight-on tomorrow and post it. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## einseine

I have found these bracelets through image search.  The sapphire & diamond victoria line bracelet in YG, and VCA's diamond bracelet(I don't know the name).  Both are pre-owned and priced at around $7000~8000.  I would want the sapphire & diamond victoria if it was set in platinum...  What do you think?


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> I have found these bracelets through image search.  The sapphire & diamond victoria line bracelet in YG, and VCA's diamond bracelet(I don't know the name).  Both are pre-owned and priced at around $7000~8000.  I would want the sapphire & diamond victoria if it was set in platinum...  What do you think?



Einseine they are gorgeous! Get both!


----------



## Candice0985

I love them both!

but if I had to pick one I would pick the tiff's sapphire and diamond. the VCA could be designed by anyone...but we know it will be excellent quality...so hard to choose!


----------



## texasbrooke

einseine said:
			
		

> I have found these bracelets through image search.  The sapphire & diamond victoria line bracelet in YG, and VCA's diamond bracelet(I don't know the name).  Both are pre-owned and priced at around $7000~8000.  I would want the sapphire & diamond victoria if it was set in platinum...  What do you think?



Can u get the Victoria dipped...to make it white in color if that is what you want???  It is gorgeous as is, but a girl wants what a girl wants! Lol


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Einseine they are gorgeous! Get both!


 
NO~. I don't need two. I have read that you had to have your bracelet repaired in a major way. Wearing a tennis bracelet requires attention not to hit it against something, doesn't it? I am worried I may be too used to wearing my two LOVEs without paying attention to them!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> I love them both!
> 
> but if I had to pick one I would pick the tiff's sapphire and diamond. the VCA could be designed by anyone...but we know it will be excellent quality...so hard to choose!


 
Yes, the VCA's braceet is not so VCA. LOL. In this case, Victoria Bracelet looks much more unique! If it was ruby x diamond one, I loved them in YG...



texasbrooke said:


> Can u get the Victoria dipped...to make it white in color if that is what you want??? It is gorgeous as is, but a girl wants what a girl wants! Lol


 
Hi texasbrooke! Dipping??? HAHA. I don't know why, but I prefer blue sapphire in white setting.


----------



## einseine

ummmm.....  I am getting serious!!!  I don't know much about Cartier's, but Agrafe is not my cup of tea.  Perlee diamond is not a tennis!


----------



## LVoeletters

I love schlumberger and swoon over the thought of owning one of his enamel bangles but I am not a fan of the X" on the tennis bracelet. To me its dated and I always think of macys tennis braacelets when I see it because they made a similar X version. LOVE both the different victoria bracelets. The perlee is just stunning, I would have to see what it looks like next to a love bangle to decide but Perlee is so heavenly. Also the tiffany jazz bracelet is nice too, I actually prefer it to the victoria because because for me the shapes are more visually arresting. So my top two would be the jazz and the perelee bangle.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I love schlumberger and swoon over the thought of owning one of his enamel bangles but I am not a fan of the X" on the tennis bracelet. To me its dated and I always think of macys tennis braacelets when I see it because they made a similar X version. LOVE both the different victoria bracelets. The perlee is just stunning, I would have to see what it looks like next to a love bangle to decide but Perlee is so heavenly. Also the tiffany jazz bracelet is nice too, I actually prefer it to the victoria because because for me the shapes are more visually arresting. So my top two would be the jazz and the perelee bangle.


 
LVoeletters, 
Thanks for your honest input! Macy's tennis bracelet??? I have never seen it. LOL Schulumberger's YG X style might be bit too casual... To pare with Love, tennis bracelet would look better than Perlee diamond. I have seen WG Perlee diamond + WG Love combo before. I did not like it very much. It lacked simplicity. As my first diamond bracelet, I should get a line bracelet that emphasizes DIAMONDS!

The third one is Swing not Jazz. I have a Swing ring and love the design very much! Yes, its more visually arresting as you say. DeBeers has the similar style and BlueNile sells Swing inspired? bracelet, though. So my top two is Victoria and Swing...at the moment.


----------



## Eva14

I wear my Tiffany Victoria diamond tennis bracelet every single day. I absolutely love it! I got my Victoria bracelet a few years ago and it was a limited edition item. Mine has 6 marquise "florets" instead of just one. I like being abe to see the "florets" from every angle.

Tiffany is now selling a very expensive version of the Victoria bracelet with "florets" at almost every other diamond link....I think it's $35,000.

I don't know why they stopped making the Victoria bracelet with 6 florets, because it cost virtually the same as the regular Victoria bracelet (about $15,000). Still a lot of money, but not so expensive that I'm afraid to wear it on a daily basis.

I often wonder how many people can actually afford the $35,000 Victoria bracelet. And even if they could afford it, that's a lot of money to be wearing on a daily basis! Maybe if I win the lottery...sigh.

I love all of Tiffany's tennis bracelets, so you really can't go wrong with one of theirs. Do you think maybe people are wearing them at the mall and you just didn't notice? Or maybe they had on a sweater or jacket so you couldn't see the bracelet.

I wish you luck with getting a tennis bracelet! It's one of my favorite items of jewelry. I look at it every day to see it sparkle in the sun! And WOW, does it ever sparkle! I'd definitely recommend investing in good quality diamonds, as many great deals can be found on second-hand and estate jewelry.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> NO~. I don't need two. I have read that you had to have your bracelet repaired in a major way. Wearing a tennis bracelet requires attention not to hit it against something, doesn't it? I am worried I may be too used to wearing my two LOVEs without paying attention to them!



My bracelet needed the repair after I wore it for about 7 years straight - I had no idea how to treat my jewelry! Basically the connector between each link stretched to the point that they were all very thin and close to snapping. I noticed only because the bracelet had become too big as it stretched. I was guilty of bracelet abuse! The jeweler said the damage was from sleeping in it. You know how to take care of your lovely things, don't worry too much about damaging!


----------



## einseine

Eva14 said:


> I wear my Tiffany Victoria diamond tennis bracelet every single day. I absolutely love it! I got my Victoria bracelet a few years ago and it was a limited edition item. Mine has 6 marquise "florets" instead of just one. I like being abe to see the "florets" from every angle.
> 
> Tiffany is now selling a very expensive version of the Victoria bracelet with "florets" at almost every other diamond link....I think it's $35,000.
> 
> I don't know why they stopped making the Victoria bracelet with 6 florets, because it cost virtually the same as the regular Victoria bracelet (about $15,000). Still a lot of money, but not so expensive that I'm afraid to wear it on a daily basis.
> 
> I often wonder how many people can actually afford the $35,000 Victoria bracelet. And even if they could afford it, that's a lot of money to be wearing on a daily basis! Maybe if I win the lottery...sigh.
> 
> I love all of Tiffany's tennis bracelets, so you really can't go wrong with one of theirs. Do you think maybe people are wearing them at the mall and you just didn't notice? Or maybe they had on a sweater or jacket so you couldn't see the bracelet.
> 
> I wish you luck with getting a tennis bracelet! It's one of my favorite items of jewelry. I look at it every day to see it sparkle in the sun! And WOW, does it ever sparkle! I'd definitely recommend investing in good quality diamonds, as many great deals can be found on second-hand and estate jewelry.


 
Wow! You have the 6 marquise "florets" limited edition Victoria!!! I have never seen it IRL. Such a beautiful bracelet!!! Enjoy your limited edition!

Luckily, I prefer the current version. I love one floret clasp as an accent. I always choose a simpler design. What's more, I am not a big fan of "flower-shaped" jewelry pieces. For this reason, I am not attracted to certain VCA pendants/rings (Lucky me again! lol). By a "very expensive version," you mean this?? But the price is a lot different (it says $29,500)...

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+3-c+287458-r+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I have spoken to my DH about my bracelet craving! I'll probably purchase a Victoria Bracelet (probably 4.6 cts!)...or Swing... at the Tiffany store. I have already e-mailed to my SA to book the date!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> My bracelet needed the repair after I wore it for about 7 years straight - I had no idea how to treat my jewelry! Basically the connector between each link stretched to the point that they were all very thin and close to snapping. I noticed only because the bracelet had become too big as it stretched. I was guilty of bracelet abuse! The jeweler said the damage was from sleeping in it. You know how to take care of your lovely things, don't worry too much about damaging!


 
Thanks for sharing your experience, etk! I was surprised to know that the connector between each link could be stretched close to snapping!!! It seems "sleeping in it" often causes the problem...


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> LVoeletters,
> Thanks for your honest input! Macy's tennis bracelet??? I have never seen it. LOL Schulumberger's YG X style might be bit too casual... To pare with Love, tennis bracelet would look better than Perlee diamond. I have seen WG Perlee diamond + WG Love combo before. I did not like it very much. It lacked simplicity. As my first diamond bracelet, I should get a line bracelet that emphasizes DIAMONDS!
> 
> The third one is Swing not Jazz. I have a Swing ring and love the design very much! Yes, its more visually arresting as you say. DeBeers has the similar style and BlueNile sells Swing inspired? bracelet, though. So my top two is Victoria and Swing...at the moment.


I was debating whether it was swing or jazz! Yeah, they made a similar one with a smaller X so I always think of that when I see it, but obviously if you buy the schumberger the quality will show! I did not know that Bluenile made a similar version! Thats a great option for you too. I think when you go try them on you'll know which one suits you the best now that you've done your research and looked around.  Can't wait for your reveal!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I was debating whether it was swing or jazz! Yeah, they made a similar one with a smaller X so I always think of that when I see it, but obviously if you buy the schumberger the quality will show! I did not know that Bluenile made a similar version! Thats a great option for you too. I think when you go try them on you'll know which one suits you the best now that you've done your research and looked around. Can't wait for your reveal!!


 
Thanks! I cannot wait to purchase my first diamond bracelet!!! I have done some research only on the net. My mind has almost been set on Tiffany's, but I want to look around other stores (Cartier, etc.) before making a final decision! Will take a pic if possible.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> I have found these bracelets through image search. The sapphire & diamond victoria line bracelet in YG, and VCA's diamond bracelet(I don't know the name). Both are pre-owned and priced at around $7000~8000. I would want the sapphire & diamond victoria if it was set in platinum... What do you think?


Personally...I love the sapphire/diamond Victoria. Would be sensational in plat! Very unique......................


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Personally...I love the sapphire/diamond Victoria. Would be sensational in plat! Very unique......................


 
Yeah! If the sapphire/diamond Victoria in plat exists, I would be  lol And the sapphire/diamond version has been discontinued, I have a good reason to purchase a pre-owned one. My DH does not like the idea of purchasing pre-owned jewelry pieces.  I've found more pics, according to which YG metal stands out too much IMO.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Yeah! If the sapphire/diamond Victoria in plat exists, I would be  lol And the sapphire/diamond version has been discontinued, I have a good reason to purchase a pre-owned one. My DH does not like the idea of purchasing pre-owned jewelry pieces.  I've found more pics, according to which YG metal stands out too much IMO.


It is gorgeous, though!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> It is gorgeous, though!


 
YG metals tend to stand out because diamonds + sapphires ct. tw. is around 3. Some one has sent me this URL:

http://www.ross-simons.com/products/762025.html

Its 2.85 ct. t.w. Emerald and 3.00 ct. t.w. Diamond = 5.85!!! Metals are less visible!!! I like that! (Yes, a lot more expensive as a matter of course!)


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> YG metals tend to stand out because diamonds + sapphires ct. tw. is around 3. Some one has sent me this URL:
> 
> http://www.ross-simons.com/products/762025.html
> 
> Its 2.85 ct. t.w. Emerald and 3.00 ct. t.w. Diamond = 5.85!!! Metals are less visible!!! I like that! (Yes, a lot more expensive as a matter of course!)


This is fabulous! Could definitely see this worn alone or stacked with your Love.


----------



## qookymonster

einseine said:
			
		

> YG metals tend to stand out because diamonds + sapphires ct. tw. is around 3. Some one has sent me this URL:
> 
> http://www.ross-simons.com/products/762025.html
> 
> Its 2.85 ct. t.w. Emerald and 3.00 ct. t.w. Diamond = 5.85!!! Metals are less visible!!! I like that! (Yes, a lot more expensive as a matter of course!)



Omg this is tdf!!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> This is fabulous! Could definitely see this worn alone or stacked with your Love.


 


qookymonster said:


> Omg this is tdf!!


 
The bracelet is fabulous, gorgeours, beautiful!!! But, I am not sure green X YG suits my skin tone. I don't think so. I'm sure it looks great on you, skyqueen.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> The bracelet is fabulous, gorgeours, beautiful!!! But, I am not sure green X YG suits my skin tone. I don't think so. I'm sure it looks great on you, skyqueen.


LOL!
Actually I have HW "Icicle" earrings...YG sapphire/diamond earrings, that would have gone beautifully with the sapphire/diamond bracelet!
Don't get me started!!!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> Actually I have HW "Icicle" earrings...YG sapphire/diamond earrings, that would have gone beautifully with the sapphire/diamond bracelet!
> Don't get me started!!!


 
When I first saw the YG sapphire/diamond one, I remembered you!!! The GORGEOUSNESS of this kind is out of my hand...at least now. I will buy a diamond Victoria in plat, for starters.:okay: The problem is 3.26 or 4.6 cts. (I leave out 6.54.)


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> When I first saw the YG sapphire/diamond one, I remembered you!!! The GORGEOUSNESS of this kind is out of my hand...at least now. I will buy a diamond Victoria in plat, for starters.:okay: The problem is 3.26 or 4.6 cts. (I leave out 6.54.)


Gee...that's a tough one!
Have you tried them on? The 3.26 you could wear layered, the 4.6 could stand on it's own.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> When I first saw the YG sapphire/diamond one, I remembered you!!! The GORGEOUSNESS of this kind is out of my hand...at least now. I will buy a diamond Victoria in plat, for starters.:okay: The problem is 3.26 or 4.6 cts. (I leave out 6.54.)



So you're definitely going for the Victoria?


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Gee...that's a tough one!
> Have you tried them on? The 3.26 you could wear layered, the 4.6 could stand on it's own.


 
ummm.... If I choose a thinner/daintier one, I might prefer a simpler design. I'll try them on and decide one, but perhaps the 4.6.



etk123 said:


> So you're definitely going for the Victoria?


 
Not definitely. Swing is still on my list. Our department is having a special jewerlly fair this weekend where most of the high jewellers, including Cartier, Fred, DeBeers, VCA, take part in. I will check all my contenders in person.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> ummm.... If I choose a thinner/daintier one, I might prefer a simpler design. I'll try them on and decide one, but perhaps the 4.6.
> 
> 
> 
> Not definitely. Swing is still on my list. Our department is having a special jewerlly fair this weekend where most of the high jewellers, including Cartier, Fred, DeBeers, VCA, take part in. I will check all my contenders in person.


How fun! Sneak some pics!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> How fun! Sneak some pics!


 
Yeah!  It's an annual event!  My dh is terrified at this time of year!!!


----------



## einseine

I want to know how different tennis bracelets look like on the wrists.  These are pics I've collected from the resellers' websites.  Unfortunately, cts tw is unkown with some of them (and some of them are not modeled by a human:robot.  From the top, Cartier Lanier, Tiffany's, HW's, DeBeer's 1.6 cts, DeBeer's 3 cts.  All the Victorias are 3.26 cts.  I could not find the 4.6!!  The last one is Cartier's three bangles, which is just FYI.


----------



## Junkenpo

Those are so gorgeous! My faves are the HW, the victorias, and the Cartier trinity.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Eye candy thread.  I am also a fan of tennis bracelet and I've been lusting for one.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> I want to know how different tennis bracelets look like on the wrists. These are pics I've collected from the resellers' websites. Unfortunately, cts tw is unkown with some of them (and some of them are not modeled by a human:robot. From the top, Cartier Lanier, Tiffany's, HW's, DeBeer's 1.6 cts, DeBeer's 3 cts. All the Victorias are 3.26 cts. I could not find the 4.6!! The last one is Cartier's three bangles, which is just FYI.


I have both a 14 tcw TB and 4 eternity bangles (2 tcw each/2 YG, 2 WG) channel set. I absolutely adore the diamond Trinity bangles! 
I get more compliments on my bangles then I do on my TB. Although I'm sure the Cartier bangles cost an arm and a leg...mine are generic made by my jeweler.
I know you wanted a TB but those bangles are TDF!!!
Considering your other absolutely gorgeous jewelry and your style...I could see you rocking that Cartier bracelet!
I know...I'm no help!


----------



## bagladyseattle

skyqueen said:


> I have both a 14 tcw TB and 4 eternity bangles (2 tcw each/2 YG, 2 WG) channel set. I absolutely adore the diamond Trinity bangles!
> I get more compliments on my bangles then I do on my TB. Although I'm sure the Cartier bangles cost an arm and a leg...mine are generic made by my jeweler.
> I know you wanted a TB but those bangles are TDF!!!
> Considering your other absolutely gorgeous jewelry and your style...I could see you rocking that Cartier bracelet!
> I know...I'm no help!



Oh Skyqueen! that 14ctw is some bling!  I am drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> Oh Skyqueen! that 14ctw is some bling! I am drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> I have both a 14 tcw TB and 4 eternity bangles (2 tcw each/2 YG, 2 WG) channel set. I absolutely adore the diamond Trinity bangles!
> I get more compliments on my bangles then I do on my TB. Although I'm sure the Cartier bangles cost an arm and a leg...mine are generic made by my jeweler.
> I know you wanted a TB but those bangles are TDF!!!
> Considering your other absolutely gorgeous jewelry and your style...I could see you rocking that Cartier bracelet!
> I know...I'm no help!


 
OH... The 14 ct TB and those eternity bangles are not wearable, at least for me on a day to day basis... even at parties!!! YOU look stunning as usual.

The Cartier's trinity bangles's retail price must be $40,000~50,000. (The reseller's offer is ONLY $18,000.) I have a question. I have never worn a round bangle. As you may know, Love Braceet is an oval shape. A round bangle moves around a lot more freely than a Love? yEs! The bangles are attractive, but as my first diamond bracelet, I should get a tennis bracelet in plat. I don't tihnk I have many opportunities where I can wear the bangles...


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> OH... The 14 ct TB and those eternity bangles are not wearable, at least for me on a day to day basis... even at parties!!! YOU look stunning as usual.
> 
> The Cartier's trinity bangles's retail price must be $40,000~50,000. (The reseller's offer is ONLY $18,000.) I have a question. I have never worn a round bangle. As you may know, Love Braceet is an oval shape. A round bangle moves around a lot more freely than a Love? yEs! The bangles are attractive, but as my first diamond bracelet, I should get a tennis bracelet in plat. I don't tihnk I have many opportunities where I can wear the bangles...


You found a reseller selling the diamond Trinity for 18K? Now I'm tempted!!!

Get the TB in plat, that's what you have wanted...go with your gut. 
The eternity bangles go 1/2 way up my arm...just tight enough. I have to be able to take them off quickly when I go through airport security. That's why I have never bought a Love...it would be a nightmare to wear to work. The bangles are fairly dense so they set the machines off.
A TB is a jewelry staple...can't wait to see which one you choose!!!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> You found a reseller selling the diamond Trinity for 18K? Now I'm tempted!!!
> 
> Get the TB in plat, that's what you have wanted...go with your gut.
> The eternity bangles go 1/2 way up my arm...just tight enough. I have to be able to take them off quickly when I go through airport security. That's why I have never bought a Love...it would be a nightmare to wear to work. The bangles are fairly dense so they set the machines off.
> A TB is a jewelry staple...can't wait to see which one you choose!!!


 
The bangles look so gorgeours because they give solid look and are actually heavy.  I understand.  I did image serch by the word, Cartier tennis bracelet/diamond bangles, etc. etc. and the image of that gorgeous trinity bangles came up! It's a Japanese jeweller. The price says 1,380,000 yen. So, I converted it to  $.

YES!!! I cannot wait to go to the jewelry fair! I think I love Cartier's Lanier. I'll try on VCA's diamond Perlee again! I want to compare 3.26 and 4.6 Victoria (I'll sneak pics if I can.)


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:
			
		

> I have both a 14 tcw TB and 4 eternity bangles (2 tcw each/2 YG, 2 WG) channel set. I absolutely adore the diamond Trinity bangles!
> I get more compliments on my bangles then I do on my TB. Although I'm sure the Cartier bangles cost an arm and a leg...mine are generic made by my jeweler.
> I know you wanted a TB but those bangles are TDF!!!
> Considering your other absolutely gorgeous jewelry and your style...I could see you rocking that Cartier bracelet!
> I know...I'm no help!



I'm in love with your bracelets!!! 14!! Omg!!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> The bangles look so gorgeours because they give solid look and are actually heavy. I understand. I did image serch by the word, Cartier tennis bracelet/diamond bangles, etc. etc. and the image of that gorgeous trinity bangles came up! It's a Japanese jeweller. The price says 1,380,000 yen. So, I converted it to $.
> 
> YES!!! I cannot wait to go to the jewelry fair! I think I love Cartier's Lanier. I'll try on VCA's diamond Perlee again! I want to compare 3.26 and 4.6 Victoria (I'll sneak pics if I can.)


I looked in my crystal ball and saw a gorgeous TB coming your way...the PERFECT TB! When you see it you will know. Can't wait!!!



etk123 said:


> I'm in love with your bracelets!!! 14!! Omg!!


You are always such a doll!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Skyqueen,  I read your quote to my dh and he thought it's the funniest thing.  

My sister has halfway double row tennis bracelet and last time she teased me that she wants to sell for $5K.  It does not have cert, cut the cuts is fire, clean, and white.  I have inspected w/ my loupe.  She got a killer deal yrs ago when best friend close down the jewelry shop.   How do negotiate w/ her on the price?  I know she wants LV duffle bag and I have three.

I have hers TB and will take to the appraisal tomorrow.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Okay... here is my sis tennis bracelet that I just appraised for her. I had the first dibs and I have been waiting for her two yrs.

6.75 inches in length and 4.32ctw. I do prefer the diamond to go all around but the double rows bling seem nice.

What do you think?


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle! It is beautiful! Looks great on you! I prefer a less metal look, so not for me, but looks nice with your watch!



bagladyseattle said:


> Okay... here is my sis tennis bracelet that I just appraised for her. I had the first dibs and I have been waiting for her two yrs.
> 
> 6.75 inches in length and 4.32ctw. I do prefer the diamond to go all around but the double rows bling seem nice.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> Okay... here is my sis tennis bracelet that I just appraised for her. I had the first dibs and I have been waiting for her two yrs.
> 
> 6.75 inches in length and 4.32ctw. I do prefer the diamond to go all around but the double rows bling seem nice.
> 
> What do you think?


 I love the look, BagLady! Chic yet sporty...goes great with your gorgeous watch!
Make sure it's tight enough so the diamond stand front and center...but not too tight.


----------



## etk123

bagladyseattle said:


> Okay... here is my sis tennis bracelet that I just appraised for her. I had the first dibs and I have been waiting for her two yrs.
> 
> 6.75 inches in length and 4.32ctw. I do prefer the diamond to go all around but the double rows bling seem nice.
> 
> What do you think?


Gorgeous diamond bracelet! Super bling!



einseine said:


> YES!!! I cannot wait to go to the jewelry fair! I think I love Cartier's Lanier. I'll try on VCA's diamond Perlee again! I want to compare 3.26 and 4.6 Victoria (I'll sneak pics if I can.)



Did you see anything yet? I'm so excited for you to have everything in one place lol!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous diamond bracelet! Super bling!
> 
> yeah yeah! "Double" always works!
> 
> Did you see anything yet? I'm so excited for you to have everything in one place lol!


 
Thanks, etk!!! Today my dh is busy, so we will go to the fair tomorrow. Yesterday, I removed my YG Love on my right wrist (now I'm wearing both on my left) to free up my right hand to only showcase diamond tennis bracelet! LOL  If I wear the YG Love, my decision might be influenced. I'm well-prepared, amn't I?


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Thanks, etk!!! Today my dh is busy, so we will go to the fair tomorrow. Yesterday, I removed my YG Love on my right wrist (now I'm wearing both on my left) to free up my right hand to only showcase diamond tennis bracelet! LOL  If I wear the YG Love, my decision might be influenced. I'm well-prepared, amn't I?



Oh yes, you must be prepared! How very smart to think ahead! 
(I figured that was why you moved it hehe)


----------



## einseine

Hi everyone!  I went to the jewelry fair!!!  I tried on various tennis bracelets, Cartier's, DeBeer's, Fred's, Boucheron's, etc, etc.  (I tried on Perlee diamond bangle, too.  But, MY DH didn't like it at all.  It's OK.  I prefer a tennis bracelet!)

  I liked Tiffany's Victoria Line Bracelet best!  So I will probably buy a Victoria.  The problem is 3.26 or 4.6 ctw...  Can you tell which is which??? (Wow! my right hand is a bit hairy...&#65289;


----------



## bb10lue

einseine said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I went to the jewelry fair!!!  I tried on various tennis bracelets, Cartier's, DeBeer's, Fred's, Boucheron's, etc, etc.  (I tried on Perlee diamond bangle, too.  But, MY DH didn't like it at all.  It's OK.  I prefer a tennis bracelet!)
> 
> I liked Tiffany's Victoria Line Bracelet best!  So I will probably buy a Victoria.  The problem is 3.26 or 4.6 ctw...  Can you tell which is which??? (Wow! my right hand is a bit hairy...&#65289;



Wow we have same taste in jewelry! I've been eyeing on a Victoria bracelet as well though might have to save up a bit....


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> Wow we have same taste in jewelry! I've been eyeing on a Victoria bracelet as well though might have to save up a bit....


 


Which one, 3.26, 4.6 or 6.54?


----------



## bb10lue

einseine said:
			
		

> Which one, 3.26, 4.6 or 6.54?



I like the 3.26 one, perfect for laying with your beautiful loves


----------



## etk123

Gorgeous! Is the one on the left the 4 and the right the 3? I can't pick one I like better, they're equally beautiful! That clasp is sooooo pretty....how fun to have all that amazing jewelry in one place!


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> I like the 3.26 one, perfect for laying with your beautiful loves


 
Thanks bb10lue!!!  I'll probably buy the 3.26!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous! Is the one on the left the 4 and the right the 3? I can't pick one I like better, they're equally beautiful! That clasp is sooooo pretty....how fun to have all that amazing jewelry in one place!


 
Hi etk! Yes, you are right! In this pic., you can tell the size difference, but when they sparkle, you cannot! My dh said I should buy the 4.6 before viewing them side by side. Now he says I should get the 3.26. I was determined to buy the 4.6, but...I must say ...there is not enough difference in physical appearance/vidual effects to justify the price gap.

Yeah! The clasp is so pretty! I am willing to sacrifice carat weight for that!


----------



## etk123

Oh I'm sure the visual difference is minimal, especially when they're all sparkly. Plus you said you preferred a daintier tb, so go for the 3.26! It's perfect!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Oh I'm sure the visual difference is minimal, especially when they're all sparkly. Plus you said you preferred a daintier tb, so go for the 3.26! It's perfect!


 
I tihnk so. If I choose one of which, I should go for the 3.26. But, I prefer the setting which is the the lowest and the least metal showing from the top. In this sense, the winner may be the 4.6. But, the metal factor may be too subtle to justify additional $50,000.

But if, if you choose between the 3.26 and this, which one would you get? I found this on Blue Nile. 7.26 ctw is too big, for me, but the design is still feminine and sort of dainty.... The emerald cut tb looks like a one, seamless diamond (in the pics.). The price is almost the same that of the 3.26. But, you have to purchase it unseen. I don't know about BN. I must worry about the quality/their service, if the EC diamonds are really in G/VS2 range, etc. etc. $20,000 may be too large to spend on a jewerly piece online.... Should I start a new POLL thread?


----------



## skyqueen

Get the Victoria 3.26!
You keep going back to this classic. The nice thing about this size is the endless possibilities of layering. You have enough gorgeous bracelets to have quite a variety!
Buy it!!!


----------



## Candice0985

^ I agree!!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Get the Victoria 3.26!
> You keep going back to this classic. The nice thing about this size is the endless possibilities of layering. You have enough gorgeous bracelets to have quite a variety!
> Buy it!!!


 
Thank youuuu, diamondqueen, oh no skyqueen!
You are right. I have made up my mind.



Candice0985 said:


> ^ I agree!!


 
Thank yoooou, Candice! I am glad you chimed in!!!! Now I feel more secure about my decision. I'll go for the 32.6 Victoria!

After all, neither BN nor 8 ctw is not me.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> I tihnk so. If I choose one of which, I should go for the 3.26. But, I prefer the setting which is the the lowest and the least metal showing from the top. In this sense, the winner may be the 4.6. But, the metal factor may be too subtle to justify additional $50,000.
> 
> But if, if you choose between the 3.26 and this, which one would you get? I found this on Blue Nile. 7.26 ctw is too big, for me, but the design is still feminine and sort of dainty.... The emerald cut tb looks like a one, seamless diamond (in the pics.). The price is almost the same that of the 3.26. But, you have to purchase it unseen. I don't know about BN. I must worry about the quality/their service, if the EC diamonds are really in G/VS2 range, etc. etc. $20,000 may be too large to spend on a jewerly piece online.... Should I start a new POLL thread?



The BN emerald cut is beautiful, but I don't think it's what you want. You want the Victoria! If you think too much metal is showing, get the 4.6. You're only going to make this purchase once, you should get the one you love the most. It's not as though the 4.6 is going to be a problem in any way lol! It will look equally gorgeous layered or on it's own. Either way, 3.26 or 4.6, it's going to be beautiful!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> The BN emerald cut is beautiful, but I don't think it's what you want. You want the Victoria! If you think too much metal is showing, get the 4.6. You're only going to make this purchase once, you should get the one you love the most. It's not as though the 4.6 is going to be a problem in any way lol! It will look equally gorgeous layered or on it's own. Either way, 3.26 or 4.6, it's going to be beautiful!


 
 Just looking at my hand shot with the Victoria makes me happy! It's clear what I want. Thanks etk!!! I know, in the case of 3.26 vs. 4.6, that which is less or more metal showing is a negligible factor. When they sparkle, you cannot notice the difference. The decisive factor is that DH fell in love with the 3.26! lol


----------



## bb10lue

einseine said:
			
		

> Just looking at my hand shot with the Victoria makes me happy! It's clear what I want. Thanks etk!!! I know, in the case of 3.26 vs. 4.6, that which is less or more metal showing is a negligible factor. When they sparkle, you cannot notice the difference. The decisive factor is that DH fell in love with the 3.26! lol



Hehe so when should we be expecting a reveal thread?? so excited for you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the 3.26 Victoria and with the money that you save, get the earrings!
I tried them on last week and they are TDF.


----------



## skyqueen

bb10lue said:


> Hehe so when should we be expecting a reveal thread?? so excited for you!


LOL! I was just thinking that!
And if I know Einseine...it will be sooner rather then later. 
That gal is on a mission!!!


----------



## skyqueen

bb10lue said:


> Hehe so when should we be expecting a reveal thread?? so excited for you!


LOL! I was just thinking that!
And if I know Einseine...it will be sooner rather then later. 
That gal is on a mission!!!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Hi everyone!  I went to the jewelry fair!!!  I tried on various tennis bracelets, Cartier's, DeBeer's, Fred's, Boucheron's, etc, etc.  (I tried on Perlee diamond bangle, too.  But, MY DH didn't like it at all.  It's OK.  I prefer a tennis bracelet!)
> 
> I liked Tiffany's Victoria Line Bracelet best!  So I will probably buy a Victoria.  The problem is 3.26 or 4.6 ctw...  Can you tell which is which??? (Wow! my right hand is a bit hairy...&#65289;



Oh wow, those bracelets are gorgeous!
Personally I would go for 3.26, perfect size to layer with your other bracelets!
Good luck deciding!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the 3.26 Victoria and with the money that you save, get the earrings!
> I tried them on last week and they are TDF.


 
Hi* texasgirliegirl! *I was a bit surprised to know that you have Tiffany link bracelet and charms and tried on Tiffany earrings! Because I thought you are a genuine VCA girl! (because your collection is amazing!) I am glad you are interested in Tiffany, too. Yes, I'll get the 3.26! (and try on the earrings!)


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> Hehe so when should we be expecting a reveal thread?? so excited for you!


 


skyqueen said:


> LOL! I was just thinking that!
> And if I know Einseine...it will be sooner rather then later.
> That gal is on a mission!!!


 
*bb10lue, skyqueeen*!

I am doing a bit of homework, about the clasp.


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Oh wow, those bracelets are gorgeous!
> Personally I would go for 3.26, perfect size to layer with your other bracelets!
> Good luck deciding!


 
Thanks *Annakian*!  I think the 3.26 is perfect size for evey day wear!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> *bb10lue, skyqueeen*!
> 
> I am doing a bit of homework, about the clasp.


Check the clasp out thoroughly. If you have any doubts have Tiffany put a small safety clasp on. I have one on my TB just for added safety.
I'm so excited for you!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Einseine, the victorian is TDF.  It's a great choice and I love the clasp as well.  I don't care too much on emerald.  I cannot wait to see a reveal thread.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thank youuuu, diamondqueen, oh no skyqueen!
> You are right. I have made up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank yoooou, Candice! I am glad you chimed in!!!! Now I feel more secure about my decision. I'll go for the 32.6 Victoria!
> 
> After all, neither BN nor 8 ctw is not me.


yay!!! i cannot wait to see!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have always loved the Victoria collection and used to lust over the pearl and diamond earrings. They are no longer available. We are on vacation and I had a bit of time while the kids were in camp so I decided to visit Tiffany's. I tried on the diamond earrings...beautiful. I really like the medium size. Do you have a preference?


einseine said:


> Hi* texasgirliegirl! *I was a bit surprised to know that you have Tiffany link bracelet and charms and tried on Tiffany earrings! Because I thought you are a genuine VCA girl! (because your collection is amazing!) I am glad you are interested in Tiffany, too. Yes, I'll get the 3.26! (and try on the earrings!)


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Check the clasp out thoroughly. If you have any doubts have Tiffany put a small safety clasp on. I have one on my TB just for added safety.
> I'm so excited for you!


 
My doubt is on the shape of the safety catch??? (I don't know the name. The object circled in the pic.). They look different, don't they? I believe they are movable. The 4.6's has just not fastned down? I have inquired about it. I want to see at least three bracelets, if there is a difference (shouldn't be so!). Of course, I prefer the less visible one.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Einseine, the victorian is TDF. It's a great choice and I love the clasp as well. I don't care too much on emerald. I cannot wait to see a reveal thread.


 
Hi *bagladyseattle*!!! What's happend to your sister's tennis bracelet??? The Victoris looked much better on my wrist! It's dainty and wearable, but it has a good presence.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> My doubt is on the shape of the safety catch??? (I don't know the name. The object circled in the pic.). They look different, don't they? I believe they are movable. The 4.6's has just not fastned down? I have inquired about it. I want to see at least three bracelets, if there is a difference (shouldn't be so!). Of course, I prefer the less visible one.



Yes I noticed that right away too! I assumed one was maybe not fastened? I'm not sure what it does, but they are definitely different. But I'm sure there's a perfectly logical reason for it!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have always loved the Victoria collection and used to lust over the pearl and diamond earrings. They are no longer available. We are on vacation and I had a bit of time while the kids were in camp so I decided to visit Tiffany's. I tried on the diamond earrings...beautiful. I really like the medium size. Do you have a preference?


 
I hope you are having good time with your family! I usually wear my hair down. I have a dark, thick hair. Most of the time, my earrings cannot be seen!!! So, I am not so keen on earrings and never really view them when I visit Tiffany, Cartier or VCA. I am bit interested in a long, drop DBTY earrings!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> My doubt is on the shape of the safety catch??? (I don't know the name. The object circled in the pic.). They look different, don't they? I believe they are movable. The 4.6's has just not fastned down? I have inquired about it. I want to see at least three bracelets, if there is a difference (shouldn't be so!). Of course, I prefer the less visible one.


OK...this is my TB. It has a lock that goes underneath and clips, one on the side and I added a small chain. Hard to tell but I think you have an underneath lock on the Victoria. The beauty of the Victoria is the clasp.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Yes I noticed that right away too! I assumed one was maybe not fastened? I'm not sure what it does, but they are definitely different. But I'm sure there's a perfectly logical reason for it!


 
yeah.... may be not fastned.  must be a reason.   Indivicual variability is unacceptable!  I'll let you know!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> OK...this is my TB. It has a lock that goes underneath and clips, one on the side and I added a small chain. Hard to tell but I think you have an underneath lock on the Victoria. The beauty of the Victoria is the clasp.


 
I... think... You need extra small chain BECAUSE your db is HEAVY...  The chain is for you not to drop when you fasten the lock??? The Victoria's lock seemes to me strong enough. What do you think?


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> Hi *bagladyseattle*!!! What's happend to your sister's tennis bracelet??? The Victoris looked much better on my wrist! It's dainty and wearable, but it has a good presence.


 
She has not yet decided to sell.  I still have times to decide and look around as I am not so excited w/ her setting because it's half-way tennis w/ double row.   I prefer less metal and perhaps u prongs full diamonds.


----------



## jonohayon

Prada Psycho said:


> This is my diamond bracelet. I like this style because it's casual or dressy and goes with either white metals or yellow gold. The mounting is very hefty too, unlike a lot of tennis bracelets I looked at. I especially like the underclasp style clasping mechanism and the way it fits into the design of the bracelet. I was shocked at the number of really expensive, high carat diamond bracelets that had the other type clasp. I'd be terrified of losing it!


clasping style is pretty cool and convenient. That's a lovely bracelet Prada Psycho, I am totally mesmerized!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> I... think... You need extra small chain BECAUSE your db is HEAVY...  The chain is for you not to drop when you fasten the lock??? The Victoria's lock seemes to me strong enough. What do you think?


Yes...this is the underneath one that clips I was talking about. They seem very sturdy. I have this type of safety clasp on my tennis necklace, too and it's never come loose.
Bracelets take more of a beating...make sure Tiffany checks everything every 6/8 months. After prolonged use TB can get metal fatique, that's when the diamonds could pop out. Also the prongs can catch on clothes.
I just sent mine out and had all the stones, prongs and metal checked as well as re-plated.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> She has not yet decided to sell. I still have times to decide and look around as I am not so excited w/ her setting because it's half-way tennis w/ double row. I prefer less metal and perhaps u prongs full diamonds.


 
I love U prongs, too!  But, they look more prone to get metal fatigue...  It depends on the way you use it, though.


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Yes...this is the underneath one that clips I was talking about. They seem very sturdy. I have this type of safety clasp on my tennis necklace, too and it's never come loose.
> Bracelets take more of a beating...make sure Tiffany checks everything every 6/8 months. After prolonged use TB can get metal fatique, that's when the diamonds could pop out. Also the prongs can catch on clothes.
> I just sent mine out and had all the stones, prongs and metal checked as well as re-plated.


 
They seem very sturdy????  I am relieved to hear that!  Thank you for your tb tips!  I really appreciate your advice.  I don't think I wear MY Victoria(!) 24/7, but I must be very careful..... I am SO used to wearing my Loves withouht care....:shame:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Looks sturdy to me.
Just make sure that you insure it just in case.....


----------



## mad_for_chanel

IntlSet said:
			
		

> I am lusting after one!
> 
> Do any of you ladies own tennis bracelets? Do you wear them with casual outfits or only special occasions? I actually have never seen any woman wearing a tennis bracelet out and about at the mall or walking down the street during the daytime.
> 
> Sorry! Hope this isn't a dumb question. :shame:



Hi IntlSet,

I wear my tennis bracelet with casual outfits most of the time...usually pair with a dbty bracelet.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Looks sturdy to me.
> Just make sure that you insure it just in case.....


 
Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## einseine

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hi IntlSet,
> 
> I wear my tennis bracelet with casual outfits most of the time...usually pair with a dbty bracelet.


 
Love the way you wear your tb with your blue jewerly pieces (& blue jieans)!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

diamondgirl1231 said:
			
		

> my boyfriend got me a tennis bracelet TDF!! Here's pics...its unique because its got a princess cut in the center and a princess cut clasp....the rest are round stones...good luck



Cute! Especially the special "princess" details.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

DiaDiva said:
			
		

> I have 2 tennis bracelets.
> 
> One is RB, around 5 carats, with a marquise clasp - this was a gift from my MIL when we got married.
> 
> The other one I bought last year. It's a 9+ carat asscher bracelet.
> 
> Here they are...



Wow! Very unique asscher cut TB! May I ask on size of each diamond! I've been lusting for a 30 pointer TB!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

lily25 said:
			
		

> Mine is this one, DH's Christmas gift, 2 years ago...
> 
> 28 brilliant cut diamonds bezel set on platinum, almost 14 Cts tw, it was custom made.



Lily25, yr bracelet is TDF!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Yes I noticed that right away too! I assumed one was maybe not fastened? I'm not sure what it does, but they are definitely different. But I'm sure there's a perfectly logical reason for it!


 
My SA came back to me with the answer. Clasps do vary. OMG. I am shocked! Aveage shape of the clasp, "it" (opens/closes the lock?) sticks out a bit far from the petals. I am not saying it's bad, but its not my ideal shape. I'ts just a matter of personal preference. Unfortunately, the 3.26 I tried on was GONE yesterday!

I must look for my ideal clasp.
Ladies, my reveal will not come soon!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Did you see the other tb from the Victoria collection? The one with the alternating Victoria motif (like the clasp)? I saw it on the Tiffany website last night......gorgeous!  






einseine said:


> They seem very sturdy????  I am relieved to hear that!  Thank you for your tb tips!  I really appreciate your advice.  I don't think I wear MY Victoria(!) 24/7, but I must be very careful..... I am SO used to wearing my Loves withouht care....:shame:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps you can have one special ordered with a clasp that you feel most comfortable with?  My tb locks but also has two safety snaps (vs just one). Even so, I admit that I rarely wear it for fear of losing it.




einseine said:


> My SA came back to me with the answer. Clasps do vary. OMG. I am shocked! Aveage shape of the clasp, "it" (opens/closes the lock?) sticks out a bit far from the petals. I am not saying it's bad, but its not my ideal shape. I'ts just a matter of personal preference. Unfortunately, the 3.26 I tried on was GONE yesterday!
> 
> I must look for my ideal clasp.
> Ladies, my reveal will not come soon!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> My SA came back to me with the answer. Clasps do vary. OMG. I am shocked! Aveage shape of the clasp, "it" (opens/closes the lock?) sticks out a bit far from the petals. I am not saying it's bad, but its not my ideal shape. I'ts just a matter of personal preference. Unfortunately, the 3.26 I tried on was GONE yesterday!
> 
> I must look for my ideal clasp.
> Ladies, my reveal will not come soon!



Oh my, I'm sorry you're disappointed! I will assume they are handmade, hence the variability? If you can't find one that's to your liking, perhaps they could alter it to your liking. And I agree with you, the one on the 4.6 is sticking out too far. Have them get as many in as possible, as soon as possible! I hope it's quick!! I was looking at the Victorias irl yesterday for the first time, they are stunning! Of course I didn't notice the safety clasp...but I did notice how nice the earrings are too!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you see the other tb from the Victoria collection? The one with the alternating Victoria motif (like the clasp)? I saw it on the Tiffany website last night......gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, I did! A TPFer, who has a Vicoria having 4(?) flower-shaped clasp, which has been discontinued, told me. The alternating Victoria is really gorgeous, but I normally love more a streamlined design. In this sense, the purchase of vintage alhambra necklace + bracelet was a jump! (So, I appreciate your help!) Actually, I am not a big fan of flower-motif or flower shaped jewerly pieces. They are just too sweet for me. The vintage alhambra is not a flower, but a clover!
> 
> 
> 
> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can have one special ordered with a clasp that you feel most comfortable with? My tb locks but also has two safety snaps (vs just one). Even so, I admit that I rarely wear it for fear of losing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... Even with the two safety snaps, you are agraid of loosing your tb. Even you, who are so used to wearing very expensive jewerly pieces... While, some TPFers wear them every day like non-stop. Interesting!
> 
> I have asked my SA to find the clasp I prefer. He can find the one for me from the worldwide stocks for sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Oh my, I'm sorry you're disappointed! I will assume they are handmade, hence the variability? If you can't find one that's to your liking, perhaps they could alter it to your liking. And I agree with you, the one on the 4.6 is sticking out too far. Have them get as many in as possible, as soon as possible! I hope it's quick!! I was looking at the Victorias irl yesterday for the first time, they are stunning! Of course I didn't notice the safety clasp...but I did notice how nice the earrings are too!


 
Yes, because they are handmade. I am hoping to vew them as many as possible. Did you try them on?  You must have looked at the Victorias with less visible clasps.  I know many ladies are talking about the Victoria earrings. I will check them when I go to the store next time!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Yes, because they are handmade. I am hoping to vew them as many as possible. Did you try them on?  You must have looked at the Victorias with less visible clasps.  I know many ladies are talking about the Victoria earrings. I will check them when I go to the store next time!



I wish I had tried them on! I was short on time so I only tried the clasp link bracelets and a dbty. I loved everything, still cannot make a decision . 
You are right, there is definitely a clasp for you in the worldwide stock. I also admired the pendant, so simple but not plain at all!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So true .
Part of it is because the tb was a  gift to celebrate the birth of our third child. For sentimental reasons, I would be heartbroken to lose it. Also, it is a fairly hefty bracelet..alternating round diamonds with emerald cut diamonds (like the old debeers ad) so it feels a bit flashy when I have it on for everyday use. My e- ring is substantial so I feel that I need to be careful not to appear flashy. 





einseine said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the other tb from the Victoria collection? The one with the alternating Victoria motif (like the clasp)? I saw it on the Tiffany website last night......gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, I did! A TPFer, who has a Vicoria having 4(?) flower-shaped clasp, which has been discontinued, told me. The alternating Victoria is really gorgeous, but I normally love more a streamlined design. In this sense, the purchase of vintage alhambra necklace + bracelet was a jump! (So, I appreciate your help!) Actually, I am not a big fan of flower-motif or flower shaped jewerly pieces. They are just too sweet for me. The vintage alhambra is not a flower, but a clover!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... Even with the two safety snaps, you are agraid of loosing your tb. Even you, who are so used to wearing very expensive jewerly pieces... While, some TPFers wear them every day like non-stop. Interesting!
> 
> I have asked my SA to find the clasp I prefer. He can find the one for me from the worldwide stocks for sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## einseine

WOW...  I want to see your tb and e-ring for my educaton! hehehe



texasgirliegirl said:


> So true .
> Part of it is because the tb was a gift to celebrate the birth of our third child. For sentimental reasons, I would be heartbroken to lose it. Also, it is a fairly hefty bracelet..alternating round diamonds with emerald cut diamonds (like the old debeers ad) so it feels a bit flashy when I have it on for everyday use. My e- ring is substantial so I feel that I need to be careful not to appear flashy.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have always loved the Victoria collection and used to lust over the pearl and diamond earrings. They are no longer available. We are on vacation and I had a bit of time while the kids were in camp so I decided to visit Tiffany's. I tried on the diamond earrings...beautiful. I really like the medium size. Do you have a preference?


 


etk123 said:


> Oh my, I'm sorry you're disappointed! I will assume they are handmade, hence the variability? If you can't find one that's to your liking, perhaps they could alter it to your liking. And I agree with you, the one on the 4.6 is sticking out too far. Have them get as many in as possible, as soon as possible! I hope it's quick!! I was looking at the Victorias irl yesterday for the first time, they are stunning! Of course I didn't notice the safety clasp...but I did notice how nice the earrings are too!


 
*texasgirliegirl*, *etk*~~~

I know this is the TB thread, but which earrings did you try on/see? I am thinking of getting the matching earrings... (I have not told DH about it, though.)

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+5-p+4-c+287464-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+5-p+4-c+287464-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The pair that I tried on are the more simple one..that resembles the clasp. They are available in three sizes..I really like the middle size.
The other earrings are pretty, too. I did not try those on, however. Those earrings remind me of the VCA fleurette earrings..but prettier.





einseine said:


> *texasgirliegirl*, *etk*~~~
> 
> I know this is the TB thread, but which earrings did you try on/see? I am thinking of getting the matching earrings... (I have not told DH about it, though.)
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+5-p+4-c+287464-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+5-p+4-c+287464-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wear are still on vacation but once I get home i can send you a photo..it is in the safe. Pretty standard tb..alternating stones. I once saw it in a debeers ad.




einseine said:


> WOW...  I want to see your tb and e-ring for my educaton! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true .
> Part of it is because the tb was a gift to celebrate the birth of our third child. For sentimental reasons, I would be heartbroken to lose it. Also, it is a fairly hefty bracelet..alternating round diamonds with emerald cut diamonds (like the old debeers ad) so it feels a bit flashy when I have it on for everyday use. My e- ring is substantial so I feel that I need to be careful not to appear flashy.
Click to expand...


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> *texasgirliegirl*, *etk*~~~
> 
> I know this is the TB thread, but which earrings did you try on/see? I am thinking of getting the matching earrings... (I have not told DH about it, though.)
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+5-p+4-c+287464-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+5-p+4-c+287464-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



The 4 marquise pair, the first one you linked. They are beautiful. Like TGG, I like the middle size also. The cluster pair is pretty as well, I preferred the simplicity of the 4 stone.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> The pair that I tried on are the more simple one..that resembles the clasp. They are available in three sizes..I really like the middle size.
> The other earrings are pretty, too. I did not try those on, however. Those earrings remind me of the VCA fleurette earrings..but prettier.


 
Thanks for your info. I have never paid attention to them! They are simple and beautiful! The four marquise-diamond clasp looks like a flower on the Victoria braclet, but the earrings don't. Strange.., but I like that!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Wear are still on vacation but once I get home i can send you a photo..it is in the safe. Pretty standard tb..alternating stones. I once saw it in a debeers ad.


 
So, it's DeBeer's? Will search the image on the net for a while.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> The 4 marquise pair, the first one you linked. They are beautiful. Like TGG, I like the middle size also. The cluster pair is pretty as well, I preferred the simplicity of the 4 stone.


 
Thanks etk!  I didn't even notice they are available in three sizes! hahaha.  I'll definitely try on the middle size.  I agree.  The cluster earrings are beautiful to look at, but I prefer the simple ones on me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks etk!  I didn't even notice they are available in three sizes! hahaha.  I'll definitely try on the middle size.  I agree.  The cluster earrings are beautiful to look at, but I prefer the simple ones on me!



I really love those earrings and after collecting VCA, they seem like a great deal. Can you believe I just typed that?....LOL....


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really love those earrings and after collecting VCA, they seem like a great deal. Can you believe I just typed that?....LOL....


 
I have not yet seen them irl.  Will go to the Tiffany boutique soon!  The midsize Victorria earrings (0.78 ctw) is $7500.  It seems a bit expensive, considering the price of the 3.26 ctw Victoria bracelet.  You cannot compare different pieces based on the ctw, but the bracelet requires much more work, I suppose...


----------



## einseine

I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.


----------



## dd82

einseine said:
			
		

> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.



Wow!! I would to get this made.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I have not yet seen them irl.  Will go to the Tiffany boutique soon!  The midsize Victorria earrings (0.78 ctw) is $7500.  It seems a bit expensive, considering the price of the 3.26 ctw Victoria bracelet.  You cannot compare different pieces based on the ctw, but the bracelet requires much more work, I suppose...



Woa!! 
What are the earrings so expensive? Same with the VCA earrings (compared to the bracelets, for example).
I am finding the same here in Maui...trying to buy a nice set of larger Tahitian earrings and relative to my necklace seem expensive....two pearls?!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.



That is the most beautiful tb I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Woa!!
> What are the earrings so expensive? Same with the VCA earrings (compared to the bracelets, for example).
> I am finding the same here in Maui...trying to buy a nice set of larger Tahitian earrings and relative to my necklace seem expensive....two pearls?!!


 
texasgirliegirl!!! I was mistaken! I did not know they come in 4 different sizes, mini, small, medium and large. 0.72ctw(small) is $4900 (still expensive). The medium, you and etk love, is 1.28 ctw, $7500 (yes, expensive!) 

The prices of pearls are mysterious. But expensive ones definitely look so. Natural glaze, rich colour, etc. etc. I am sure you will purchase the best ones!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> texasgirliegirl!!! I was mistaken! I did not know they come in 4 different sizes, mini, small, medium and large. 0.72ctw(small) is $4900 (still expensive). The medium, you and etk love, is 1.28 ctw, $7500 (yes, expensive!)
> 
> The prices of pearls are mysterious. But expensive ones definitely look so. Natural glaze, rich colour, etc. etc. I am sure you will purchase the best ones!



I believe the ones I tried on were the small....only because I do not remember them costing more than 5K.
The little ones had to be the mini. 
Wow...now I want to see the large....Lol...just for fun.


----------



## etk123

I'll take both of the DeBeers!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.


LOVE LOVE this!!!! if you find out pricing i'd be curious to know


----------



## mad_for_chanel

einseine said:
			
		

> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.



Wow! Tpf is a dangerous place!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.



Wow what a bracelet! I hope you don't mind me posting the price but I actually called to get a price for it in case anyone was interested and they only offer it in one size and the price of it is a whooping $120,000!!! Crazy but beautiful lol! I think I'll stick with the Tiffany's Victoria


----------



## einseine

Everyone loves DeBeer's Swan lake!!!  "Breathtakingly beautiful" is the word for this bracelet!  Thank you *Sprinkles&Bling*!  I thought I was going to call my Deparment Store SA for the price.  Yes, it's expensive, of course, but not ridiculously IMO.  I just want to view them IRL, at the exhibition or event!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Woa!!
> What are the earrings so expensive? Same with the VCA earrings (compared to the bracelets, for example).
> I am finding the same here in Maui...trying to buy a nice set of larger Tahitian earrings and relative to my necklace seem expensive....two pearls?!!



I know, right? I think it's easier to source jewelry on Oahu because of the traffic they get.  On Maui, we seem to get higher prices because there are fewer trusty sellers. 

I'm hoping to make a trip out to Wailea sometime this week, all this talk of the Victoria line makes me want to go stare at the cases and visit my SA. I haven't been down there in months.


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.



Those are lovely!  Are they more bracelet, or bangle style? What ctw are the diamonds?


----------



## Blo0ondi

i think this is the best place for me now.. i used to own a 5.6 caret diamond tennis breacelet for years but one day till now i cant find it anywhere!.. i tired going and buying another one i cant what should i do? any suggestions


----------



## Elle_20

einseine said:


> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.


...just exquisite!!!


----------



## bisbee

Wow - that HW bracelet is gorgeous...but $120,000 for a bracelet?  How many people could afford that?  I think that IS ridiculously expensive!


----------



## einseine

^It's not HW.  DeBeers!!!  3ct HW e-ring costs around $100,000.  I don't know the ctw of this bracelet, but $120.000 is not so rediculously priced.  The price range for this Swan Lake collection is 800,000 - 1,300,000 POUNDS.  Tney are all custom made.


----------



## Samia

^ Wowoza!! That is stunning!


----------



## bisbee

einseine said:


> ^It's not HW.  DeBeers!!!  3ct HW e-ring costs around $100,000.  I don't know the ctw of this bracelet, but $120.000 is not so rediculously priced.  The price range for this Swan Lake collection is 800,000 - 1,300,000 POUNDS.  Tney are all custom made.



OMG!  It is stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> ^It's not HW.  DeBeers!!!  3ct HW e-ring costs around $100,000.  I don't know the ctw of this bracelet, but $120.000 is not so rediculously priced.  The price range for this Swan Lake collection is 800,000 - 1,300,000 POUNDS.  Tney are all custom made.



While I love that bracelet, I would not feel comfortable paying more for a bracelet than I did for my Range Rover.
I suppose it depends on your perspective and how much disposable income one has to play with....


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> While I love that bracelet, I would not feel comfortable paying more for a bracelet than I did for my Range Rover.
> I suppose it depends on your perspective and how much disposable income one has to play with....


 
Yes, the pricepoints are more for luxuary cars. DH would not feel comfortable paying that much for something that has no engine! LOL I and Sprinkle&Bling will stick to with the Victoria bracelets!


----------



## qudz104

This may be a bit off topic so i apologize in advance but i wanted to ask you knowledgable ladies if i can get a nice WG tennis bracelet for $2000? And if so what are the highest carats for the price? Im in the process of saving up for one lol... If i cant find one nice enough ready made then i will have one made overseas.


----------



## jadebythesea

I have three tennis bracelets, a simple diamond one which I wear everyday, a diamond and sapphire one which I wear on special occasions (it matches my engagement ring) and a diamond and emerald bracelet which I wear a lot. Is a tennis bracelet still a tennis bracelet if contains other stones? Forgive me if not, I am just getting in to all of my jewellery


----------



## sjunky13

I love the Victoria collection so much. The bracelet is 7 inches, I need a 7.5, how would that work? Would they custom make that?  Sprinkles&Bling, I know you will know the answer for this!


----------



## rainrowan

Blo0ondi said:


> i think this is the best place for me now.. i used to own a 5.6 caret diamond tennis breacelet for years but one day till now i cant find it anywhere!.. i tired going and buying another one i cant what should i do? any suggestions




Oh no! Do you think someone has taken the tennis bracelet? 

I think it is a good idea to go ahead and get another bracelet. There is no use in making yourself sad thinking about the missing bracelet, know what I mean? Just make yourself happy and do not worry about the missing bracelet. When you are not looking, sometimes it just shows up. Then you will have two beautiful bracelets


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> I love the Victoria collection so much. The bracelet is 7 inches, I need a 7.5, how would that work? Would they custom make that?  Sprinkles&Bling, I know you will know the answer for this!



HAHA you know me too well! I was told by my SA that to get an inch extra it would be $2,000 for the bracelet I posted in a different thread that has multiple motifs which is a discontinued one, for the regular single motif I'm not sure what the price would be since they would not be adding anymore motifs like on the one I had inquired about, does that make sense? I'll ask my SA since I also like the single motif version and I'll get back to you! By the way, they would not have to custom make it, they would just send it to NY repairs and add the extra to it. So it won't take as long, about 2 weeks.


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> HAHA you know me too well! I was told by my SA that to get an inch extra it would be $2,000 for the bracelet I posted in a different thread that has multiple motifs which is a discontinued one, for the regular single motif I'm not sure what the price would be since they would not be adding anymore motifs like on the one I had inquired about, does that make sense? I'll ask my SA since I also like the single motif version and I'll get back to you! By the way, they would not have to custom make it, they would just send it to NY repairs and add the extra to it. So it won't take as long, about 2 weeks.


 
Yes, I know you! We have larger wrists! LOL. I think this may be my diamond bracelet I am looking for. I was going to get a diamond love, but maybe not now.

I will look for the other thread. I am excited they will make longer versions! OOOO , I will need to start the process!


----------



## einseine

jadebythesea said:


> I have three tennis bracelets, a simple diamond one which I wear everyday, a diamond and sapphire one which I wear on special occasions (it matches my engagement ring) and a diamond and emerald bracelet which I wear a lot. Is a tennis bracelet still a tennis bracelet if contains other stones? Forgive me if not, I am just getting in to all of my jewellery


 
I think so.... We call sapphire X diamond or emerald X diamond a "tennis bracelet." Your tb collection sounds really nice! Can you post pics (with your engagement ring!)???


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, I know you! We have larger wrists! LOL. I think this may be my diamond bracelet I am looking for. I was going to get a diamond love, but maybe not now.
> 
> I will look for the other thread. I am excited they will make longer versions! OOOO , I will need to start the process!


 
Hi sjunky! I am glad to know you also love Victoria Bracelet!! They are different in tone to other tbs! Even with small diamonds, they have the presence. They are classy and elegant, completely to my taste! It seems my sa has finally found a Victoria bracelet with my favorite clasp! We will be on vacation next week, so I will pick it up early July!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Hi sjunky! I am glad to know you also love Victoria Bracelet!! They are different in tone to other tbs! Even with small diamonds, they have the presence. They are classy and elegant, completely to my taste! It seems my sa has finally found a Victoria bracelet with my favorite clasp! We will be on vacation next week, so I will pick it up early July!


 I have always loved the Victoria ligne. It is gorgeous. I love the ring as well. I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Blo0ondi

rainrowan said:


> Oh no! Do you think someone has taken the tennis bracelet?
> 
> I think it is a good idea to go ahead and get another bracelet. There is no use in making yourself sad thinking about the missing bracelet, know what I mean? Just make yourself happy and do not worry about the missing bracelet. When you are not looking, sometimes it just shows up. Then you will have two beautiful bracelets


 
hoenstly i do think someone took it.. i was thinking of getting a new one but i'm trying to find something similar to what i had but with now luck..i do hope i find it someday and i'll have two bracelets and everyone i know will be 2 time envious lol


----------



## Jujuma

Blo0ondi said:
			
		

> hoenstly i do think someone took it.. i was thinking of getting a new one but i'm trying to find something similar to what i had but with now luck..i do hope i find it someday and i'll have two bracelets and everyone i know will be 2 time envious lol



This almost happened to me. I could of sworn I lost my tennis bracelet at yoga (it upset me a little because it was a small place where I knew just about everyone and it bummed me out that someone I knew might have taken it, thou could of been cleaning person).  After two weeks of looking and waiting I finally put in the insurance claim and picked out a new bracelet, it was on hold till the check came in. The next day my cleaning lady found it behind my microwave?!?! I was soooo disappointed  because by this time I loved the new one! Why did she have to clean behind the microwave? Couldn't she of wiped my baseboards for once? If she had done behind the microwave the next time I could of had 2 and  been very happy with a clear conscious. Good luck. Hope your story ends up happy!


----------



## skyqueen

Jujuma said:


> This almost happened to me. I could of sworn I lost my tennis bracelet at yoga (it upset me a little because it was a small place where I knew just about everyone and it bummed me out that someone I knew might have taken it, thou could of been cleaning person). After two weeks of looking and waiting I finally put in the insurance claim and picked out a new bracelet, it was on hold till the check came in. The next day my cleaning lady found it behind my microwave?!?! I was soooo disappointed because by this time I loved the new one! Why did she have to clean behind the microwave? Couldn't she of wiped my baseboards for once? If she had done behind the microwave the next time I could of had 2 and been very happy with a clear conscious. Good luck. Hope your story ends up happy!


Damn those cleaning ladies!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Has anyone here has their Tennis Bracelet custom made by providing the jeweler the stones?  What estimate price for labor and bracelet (metal)?


----------



## uwsgirl2004

bagladyseattle said:


> Has anyone here has their Tennis Bracelet custom made by providing the jeweler the stones?  What estimate price for labor and bracelet (metal)?




Metal is whatever the spot rate is (or you can give them an old gold necklace to melt)... i pay $75/hr for my very experienced jeweler... i think $75-100/hr is reasonable.  Setting the diamonds could take a while though... 10-20 hours?


----------



## bagladyseattle

uwsgirl2004 said:


> Metal is whatever the spot rate is (or you can give them an old gold necklace to melt)... i pay $75/hr for my very experienced jeweler... i think $75-100/hr is reasonable. Setting the diamonds could take a while though... 10-20 hours?


 
Thanks for responds!  Labor Hrly rate is reasonable.  I wish that I know a jeweler who experience and charge hourly rate.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Do you think the 2.3 ctw  TB a small wrist is too small?

How long the shrinkage sydrome occur?


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> Do you think the 2.3 ctw TB a small wrist is too small?
> 
> How long the shrinkage sydrome occur?


This would be a good size to layer.
I upgraded 3 times (I'm sure everyone is sick of my upgrade story, LOL!) needless to say I had diamond shrinkage problems from the get-go!!!
If you buy any TB make sure you have the option of upgrading, then the problem is solved................


----------



## benchwarmer

skyqueen said:


> This would be a good size to layer.
> I upgraded 3 times *(I'm sure everyone is sick of my upgrade story, LOL!*) needless to say I had diamond shrinkage problems from the get-go!!!
> If you buy any TB make sure you have the option of upgrading, then the problem is solved................



I'm still new-ish here and I don't know the story.    Can you please share it?   I read in another thread that you changed your tennis bracelet to your current one bec. the other one was not as casual but don't recall what that other style was.   I'd love to hear the story, can you walk me through from tennis bracelet #1?


----------



## bagladyseattle

skyqueen said:


> This would be a good size to layer.
> I upgraded 3 times (I'm sure everyone is sick of my upgrade story, LOL!) needless to say I had diamond shrinkage problems from the get-go!!!
> If you buy any TB make sure you have the option of upgrading, then the problem is solved................


 
How long do you keep the first one before the first upgrade?


----------



## skyqueen

benchwarmer said:


> I'm still new-ish here and I don't know the story. Can you please share it? I read in another thread that you changed your tennis bracelet to your current one bec. the other one was not as casual but don't recall what that other style was. I'd love to hear the story, can you walk me through from tennis bracelet #1?


 


bagladyseattle said:


> How long do you keep the first one before the first upgrade?


 
The upgrade story is so boring...I'm bored.
But here goes.................................
I sold my e-ring for quite a nice sum and decided to buy a TB (and other goodies). Started with a traditional 7 tcw 18k WG. Within a year I upgraded to a 10 tcw, same traditional style.
Then my old jeweler called and said he got a gorgeous flower TB in, 13 tcw, 18k YG. It was gorgeous so I upgraded to that one. While I loved the flower TB, it just wasn't me. I'm an athletic 5'10" not exactly "dainty"...KWIM?
I let him know I was on the lookout for a traditional TB...ex cut, good color and clarity in WG or plat. It took him awhile and then he found the perfect one (for me). 
14 tcw ex cut, G, VS2/SI1. I've worn this bracelet for almost 10 years and still love it. 
I probably couldn't afford it today!

That's my boring story and I'm sticking to it...........................


----------



## benchwarmer

Wow that's a great story, hardly boring, quite exciting!   What did the flower one look like?   Was it like a round in the center with 4-5 rounds surrounding like the typical flower diamond style or some other shape that formed a flower?  And now you got me wondering what the e-ring looked like?  I'm so nosy!

I think a tennis bracelet is a brilliant piece bec. you get tons of joy from it since it's in the wearer's view.   A pair of earrings or pendant aren't as visible to the one wearing them.


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> The upgrade story is so boring...I'm bored.
> But here goes.................................
> I sold my e-ring for quite a nice sum and decided to buy a TB (and other goodies). Started with a traditional 7 tcw 18k WG. Within a year I upgraded to a 10 tcw, same traditional style.
> Then my old jeweler called and said he got a gorgeous flower TB in, 13 tcw, 18k YG. It was gorgeous so I upgraded to that one. While I loved the flower TB, it just wasn't me. I'm an athletic 5'10" not exactly "dainty"...KWIM?
> I let him know I was on the lookout for a traditional TB...ex cut, good color and clarity in WG or plat. It took him awhile and then he found the perfect one (for me).
> 14 tcw ex cut, G, VS2/SI1. I've worn this bracelet for almost 10 years and still love it.
> I probably couldn't afford it today!
> 
> That's my boring story and I'm sticking to it...........................


 
&#966;(&#12539;&#65343;&#12539;&#65289; (I'm taking a note...)


----------



## bagladyseattle

Skyqueen, you are the matron of jewelry. Your story is not even near boredom.  I am printing out your story and leave it in my Dh journal.  Hint hint for him.

Benchmark: I can do an educated guess that  skyqueen formal ering is at least 5 CT center stone.


----------



## skyqueen

benchwarmer said:


> Wow that's a great story, hardly boring, quite exciting! What did the flower one look like? Was it like a round in the center with 4-5 rounds surrounding like the typical flower diamond style or some other shape that formed a flower? And now you got me wondering what the e-ring looked like? I'm so nosy!
> 
> I think a tennis bracelet is a brilliant piece bec. you get tons of joy from it since it's in the wearer's view. A pair of earrings or pendant aren't as visible to the one wearing them.


That's exactly what it looked like. LOL!
The diamonds were smaller on the flower. My current TB has .36 pts each. 



einseine said:


> &#966;(&#12539;&#65343;&#12539;&#8221;&#65289; (I'm taking a note...)


Too cute!



bagladyseattle said:


> Skyqueen, you are the matron of jewelry. Your story is not even near boredom. I am printing out your story and leave it in my Dh journal. Hint hint for him.
> 
> Benchmark: I can do an educated guess that skyqueen formal ering is at least 5 CT center stone.


Too kind. 
Hopefully I can help you NOT make the mistakes, I did!
I've had 2 e-rings. The second was a custom Steven Kretchmer tension-set ring. I believe he had the first patent for tension-set e-rings/jewelry. I had a 3.5 tcw flawless diamond set. The setting had scattered little diamonds throughout.
The presence was such I never wore a wedding band with it. Totally unique!
I got this ring over 20 years ago so long before tPF, no one (at least that I knew of) took pics or belonged to jewelry forums. So unfortunately, no pics........................
I wonder what happened to that ring.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Tried on 2ctw bracelet is very very  small. Wow! What a significantly difference from computer image to IRL!  I also tried on the 4prongs and it caught on my dress. 

I also tried on the channel of 3.7ctw in which .05ct per stone.  Thinking of layering with my watch and other bangles.  I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> Tried on 2ctw bracelet is very very small. Wow! What a significantly difference from computer image to IRL! I also tried on the 4prongs and it caught on my dress.
> 
> I also tried on the channel of 3.7ctw in which .05ct per stone. Thinking of layering with my watch and other bangles. I would love to hear your thoughts.


Firstly, my dear...your watch is gorgeous!
Because I love you, I've to be honest...not keen on the bracelet. But that's just my opinion. Wait for others to chime in.
I might try an eternity bangle to pair with your gorgeous watch...sporty yet classic. 
I wear 4 but 1 or 2 would do nicely. They are 2tcw each. They are unique and durable.
Hope I'm not confusing you more but there are a lot of options!


----------



## benchwarmer

skyqueen, lol there was no purse forum or other jewelry message boards to post pics to 20 yrs. ago lol so no pics.   Oh well, that's too bad we can't see it but it sounds very unique.   I couldn't click on the picture you posted above so I only see the small version, but I'm not handy with the computer so I'm sure it's just me that can't figure out how to make it bigger, but anyway I can't make out the ring or the bangles.   The ring looks fascinating, is that sapphire?  It's a wow statement ring!  Oooh I just noticed the ring on the other hand, darn it I want close ups lol!

bagladyseattle ~ Your watch is awesome, such a classic.   Are you planning on a yg tennis bracelet next to it?   As for that one, it's channel set right?  I prefer the channel setting with princess cut stones in an invisible setting where there is just pressure and the channel setting keeping them in place.   For round stones I like some sort of prong, either 4, bezel or the new setting that people use with just 3 prongs is modern looking.   That bracelet looks like it's more substantial than 3.7 cttw, I thought it looked like a 5ct.   Mine is 5ct and it looks the same sparkle wise.   My bracelet is 3 stones together in a line, so it's like a triangle or some may think it's a heart.   When I was 19 I asked my parents for a heart bracelet for my birthday and this is what they got me.   And I was a dummy that didn't appreciate it or like it until I hit my 30's when I finally started wearing it.   Maybe my son can help me take a picture of it.   Right now my bracelet and rings are trapped at my parents house bec. I took them off yesterday when I was putting sunblock on the kids before using the pool.


----------



## skyqueen

benchwarmer said:


> skyqueen, lol there was no purse forum or other jewelry message boards to post pics to 20 yrs. ago lol so no pics. Oh well, that's too bad we can't see it but it sounds very unique. I couldn't click on the picture you posted above so I only see the small version, but I'm not handy with the computer so I'm sure it's just me that can't figure out how to make it bigger, but anyway I can't make out the ring or the bangles. The ring looks fascinating, is that sapphire? It's a wow statement ring! Oooh I just noticed the ring on the other hand, darn it I want close ups lol!
> 
> bagladyseattle ~ Your watch is awesome, such a classic. Are you planning on a yg tennis bracelet next to it? As for that one, it's channel set right? I prefer the channel setting with princess cut stones in an invisible setting where there is just pressure and the channel setting keeping them in place. For round stones I like some sort of prong, either 4, bezel or the new setting that people use with just 3 prongs is modern looking. That bracelet looks like it's more substantial than 3.7 cttw, I thought it looked like a 5ct. Mine is 5ct and it looks the same sparkle wise. My bracelet is 3 stones together in a line, so it's like a triangle or some may think it's a heart. When I was 19 I asked my parents for a heart bracelet for my birthday and this is what they got me. And I was a dummy that didn't appreciate it or like it until I hit my 30's when I finally started wearing it. Maybe my son can help me take a picture of it. Right now my bracelet and rings are trapped at my parents house bec. I took them off yesterday when I was putting sunblock on the kids before using the pool.


:useless:
Get going girl and post those pics!


----------



## bagladyseattle

skyqueen said:


> Firstly, my dear...your watch is gorgeous!
> Because I love you, I've to be honest...not keen on the bracelet. But that's just my opinion. Wait for others to chime in.
> I might try an eternity bangle to pair with your gorgeous watch...sporty yet classic.
> I wear 4 but 1 or 2 would do nicely. They are 2tcw each. They are unique and durable.
> Hope I'm not confusing you more but there are a lot of options!


 
Skyqueen....i appreciate and love your honest opinion. Enternity bangle have  yet come cuz the eweler is working on it...  Rolexes are my fav watches; light and easy.  I play golf with it.  Franck Muller is little snug to swing the club.


----------



## bagladyseattle

benchwarmer said:


> skyqueen, lol there was no purse forum or other jewelry message boards to post pics to 20 yrs. ago lol so no pics. Oh well, that's too bad we can't see it but it sounds very unique. I couldn't click on the picture you posted above so I only see the small version, but I'm not handy with the computer so I'm sure it's just me that can't figure out how to make it bigger, but anyway I can't make out the ring or the bangles. The ring looks fascinating, is that sapphire? It's a wow statement ring! Oooh I just noticed the ring on the other hand, darn it I want close ups lol!
> 
> bagladyseattle ~ Your watch is awesome, such a classic. Are you planning on a yg tennis bracelet next to it? As for that one, it's channel set right? I prefer the channel setting with princess cut stones in an invisible setting where there is just pressure and the channel setting keeping them in place. For round stones I like some sort of prong, either 4, bezel or the new setting that people use with just 3 prongs is modern looking. That bracelet looks like it's more substantial than 3.7 cttw, I thought it looked like a 5ct. Mine is 5ct and it looks the same sparkle wise. My bracelet is 3 stones together in a line, so it's like a triangle or some may think it's a heart. When I was 19 I asked my parents for a heart bracelet for my birthday and this is what they got me. And I was a dummy that didn't appreciate it or like it until I hit my 30's when I finally started wearing it. Maybe my son can help me take a picture of it. Right now my bracelet and rings are trapped at my parents house bec. I took them off yesterday when I was putting sunblock on the kids before using the pool.


 
My previous post I called you "benchmark", LOL.  I love my watch and I have another one in the same size but two-tones w/ diamonds bezel but with older year. I was planning to wear that bracelet (pics posted above) with the two-tone watch or soon arrive YG eternity bangle.  I now want to go back to the store to take pic w/ other watch.  Bracelet on picture/screen makex it more bigger than in real life. 

My dream TB is two-prongs with .20-.25ct per stone in WG or platinum.  Obiviously, that is not gonna to happen anytime soon. I don't even want to day dream about it.

Yes, I agree w/ Skyquee.  We would love to see pic of your TB.  Drive back to your parents and have dinner there or grab them.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi  where would you lovely ladies recommend purchasing a quality diamond tennis bracelet from ? I'm in the uk and was thinking of Ernest jones or goldsmiths but not sure whether they offer quality diamonds or whether they are a rip off?


----------



## benchwarmer

bagladyseattle said:


> My previous post I called you "benchmark", LOL.  I love my watch and I have another one in the same size but two-tones w/ diamonds bezel but with older year. I was planning to wear that bracelet (pics posted above) with the two-tone watch or soon arrive YG eternity bangle.  I now want to go back to the store to take pic w/ other watch.  Bracelet on picture/screen makex it more bigger than in real life.
> 
> My dream TB is two-prongs with .20-.25ct per stone in WG or platinum.  Obiviously, that is not gonna to happen anytime soon. I don't even want to day dream about it.
> 
> Yes, I agree w/ Skyquee.  We would love to see pic of your TB.  Drive back to your parents and have dinner there or grab them.



Lol about benchmark, that would be a nice screen name, I'm more of a benchwarmer than someone who sets the benchmark lol.   

Your other watch sounds gorgeous and would look amazing with a yg tennis bracelet next to it.   I lol about not wanting to day dream about the bigger one.   I don't know what 2 prongs looks like.   My tennis bracelet is nothing terribly impressive, the stones are small, 3 set together in a triangle shape that give the impression of one bigger looking stone.   I never liked it until finally one day I decided to have it dipped in white gold and starting wearing it.   I much prefer the look of one stone over my cluster type but this one is sentimental to me at this point coming from my parents.   

I know, I miss my ring and bracelet at my parents and I don't think I'm going back to them before Tue. when my kids take swimming lessons in their pool.  If I'm not so lazy I'll go Mon.   This weekend I have plans at my brother's beach/pooling it there but we usually go to my parents every Sun. but this weekend I promised my brother and his wife.   I will hopefully take a picture next week if my son or husband will do it for me.


----------



## bambiv25

IMO a tennis bracelet is a timeless piece that can be worn with jeans to just shop or dressed up to dinner for a special occasion!

I had one that I sold a couple of years back & wish to this day I had kept it. It was a 9ct+ with .25pts on each diamond set in 18k WG! I wore it daily dressed up and casual!


----------



## Mslizzy

skyqueen said:


> OK...this is my TB. It has a lock that goes underneath and clips, one on the side and I added a small chain. Hard to tell but I think you have an underneath lock on the Victoria. The beauty of the Victoria is the clasp.


Skyqueen
If you don't mind me asking, what size is each stone in your tb?


----------



## skyqueen

Mslizzy said:


> Skyqueen
> If you don't mind me asking, what size is each stone in your tb?


.36pts


----------



## chanda

Hello Ladies!! I am too on the hunt for a TB! First question is, do the diamonds have to be round?? Can you use cushion cut stones??


----------



## uwsgirl2004

bagladyseattle said:


> Tried on 2ctw bracelet is very very  small. Wow! What a significantly difference from computer image to IRL!  I also tried on the 4prongs and it caught on my dress.
> 
> I also tried on the channel of 3.7ctw in which .05ct per stone.  Thinking of layering with my watch and other bangles.  I would love to hear your thoughts.



hi - I am confused... is this the 2 ct bracelet or the 3.75?? Looks rather big for 2 carats.  I think the diamond size look fine, i am not a huge fan of the setting looks a bit dated.  Have you tried bezel set tennis bracelet?  I had one before and it was very easy to wear.


----------



## bagladyseattle

uwsgirl2004 said:


> hi - I am confused... is this the 2 ct bracelet or the 3.75?? Looks rather big for 2 carats. I think the diamond size look fine, i am not a huge fan of the setting looks a bit dated. Have you tried bezel set tennis bracelet? I had one before and it was very easy to wear.


 
I tried on 2ctw and it was itty bitty so I did not take pics.  The photo above is 3.7ctw.  I am not so fond of the setting either.  I just wanted to hear ppl thoughts.  I did not get the TB above and I've decided on  the half eternity bangle for now.  TB is moved back to the bottom of the wishlist.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> I tried on 2ctw and it was itty bitty so I did not take pics.  The photo above is 3.7ctw.  I am not so fond of the setting either.  I just wanted to hear ppl thoughts.  I did not get the TB above and I've decided on  the half eternity bangle for now.  TB is moved back to the bottom of the wishlist.



Half eternity bangle is a very good idea - great for stacking too.  I saw a set of 3 with white diamond, yellow diamond, and a third one set in black diamond.


----------



## evekitti

Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

evekitti said:
			
		

> Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.



Everkitti - I love it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

evekitti said:
			
		

> Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.



Unbelievably gorgeous!!!
What is the TCW on this beauty?


----------



## evekitti

uwsgirl2004 said:


> Everkitti - I love it!!!



Thank you 



skyqueen said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous!!!
> What is the TCW on this beauty?



If I remember correctly it's slightly under 14ct in total.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Here's pics of my three bracelets. The bottom yellow gold one is a bezel set diamond bracelet. The middle one is a white and yellow gold Le Vian with diamonds and ceylon sapphires, and the top one is white gold set with 5 carats of prong set diamonds. I lov them, and I wear them nearly all the time!


----------



## bagladyseattle

evekitti said:


> Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.


 
Wow! It's absolutely breathtaking!  I love your TB.  Thanks for sharing w/ us.


----------



## jadebythesea

xblackxstarx said:


> Hi  where would you lovely ladies recommend purchasing a quality diamond tennis bracelet from ? I'm in the uk and was thinking of Ernest jones or goldsmiths but not sure whether they offer quality diamonds or whether they are a rip off?



Hi Blackstar, I wouldn't touch either of them when buying a tennis bracelet (in my humble opinion). They are totally overpriced for the diamonds you get in the bracelet. I went to a local jeweller, who knew far more than ER or GS, but I have to say, I find lack of knowledge a common problem with English SA's, is it just me?  If you are near London I would consider going to Hatton Garden.


----------



## Leah

evekitti said:


> Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi  thanks for the replies 
When you say they are overpriced, are they really poor quality? Is the gold or diamonds bit the quality they claim them to be ?
I'm not able to get to London unfortunately  id love to
What do you think about the Canadian ice collection for rings at goldsmiths?
There aren't many options for jewellers here I just don't want to spend money if it's junk they're selling
Or is it just slightly overpriced ? Would it be more likely to damage and fall apart / lose stones 
Thanks 



jadebythesea said:


> Hi Blackstar, I wouldn't touch either of them when buying a tennis bracelet (in my humble opinion). They are totally overpriced for the diamonds you get in the bracelet. I went to a local jeweller, who knew far more than ER or GS, but I have to say, I find lack of knowledge a common problem with English SA's, is it just me?  If you are near London I would consider going to Hatton Garden.


----------



## benchwarmer

bagladyseattle said:


> My previous post I called you "benchmark", LOL.  I love my watch and I have another one in the same size but two-tones w/ diamonds bezel but with older year. I was planning to wear that bracelet (pics posted above) with the two-tone watch or soon arrive YG eternity bangle.  I now want to go back to the store to take pic w/ other watch.  Bracelet on picture/screen makex it more bigger than in real life.
> 
> My dream TB is two-prongs with .20-.25ct per stone in WG or platinum.  Obiviously, that is not gonna to happen anytime soon. I don't even want to day dream about it.
> 
> Yes, I agree w/ Skyquee.  We would love to see pic of your TB.  Drive back to your parents and have dinner there or grab them.



hi bagladyseattle, I still haven't photographed my bracelet, I don't why I just don't ask him to do it but I don't even know if he'd know how to post it on the computer.   I feel so silly posting this but I found my bracelet in this video that I helped my son with for youtube just yesterday.   When I helped him with the video I noticed afterward that you can see the bracelet at the 2.11 mark in the video.   I hate to make you sit through the whole silly thing so if you can fast forward to around that point you'll see my bracelet but it gets blurry at points with all the movement of me folding the papers for the raffle lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETu9Ytquto0


----------



## purseaddictnew

evekitti said:


> Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.


oh wow! stunning!


----------



## bagladyseattle

benchwarmer said:


> hi bagladyseattle, I still haven't photographed my bracelet, I don't why I just don't ask him to do it but I don't even know if he'd know how to post it on the computer. I feel so silly posting this but I found my bracelet in this video that I helped my son with for youtube just yesterday. When I helped him with the video I noticed afterward that you can see the bracelet at the 2.11 mark in the video. I hate to make you sit through the whole silly thing so if you can fast forward to around that point you'll see my bracelet but it gets blurry at points with all the movement of me folding the papers for the raffle lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETu9Ytquto0


 
LOL!  I sat through the whole video.  Your bracelet is sparkling in the video ,but I cannot tell the setting style.

I went out last week to jewelry store again and tried on  2ctw, 3ctw, and 5ctw ish w/ 4 prongs.  5ctw is with $12000 price range.  Yikes.... it's way overpriced.


----------



## bagladyseattle

This is what i tried on:

The closet to my shoulder is 2ctw.  The closet to hand is 3ctw.  







This one is 5ctw... nice size, but it's rediculously overpriced.


----------



## mangowife

Pretty settings!  They don't seem very chunky to me, which I like!  I agree, I like the 5 cttw best, LOL


----------



## marina230

benchwarmer said:


> hi bagladyseattle, I still haven't photographed my bracelet, I don't why I just don't ask him to do it but I don't even know if he'd know how to post it on the computer.   I feel so silly posting this but I found my bracelet in this video that I helped my son with for youtube just yesterday.   When I helped him with the video I noticed afterward that you can see the bracelet at the 2.11 mark in the video.   I hate to make you sit through the whole silly thing so if you can fast forward to around that point you'll see my bracelet but it gets blurry at points with all the movement of me folding the papers for the raffle lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETu9Ytquto0



Forget about your TB! You kid is adorable! His remarks like "technical difficulties" made me smile.
Did any of you consider tb from Costco? I had 2 of them 3c each and they there amazing! I sold them to my GF because she was in love with them and was bagging me. I regret till now. They quality is very good and actual setting was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## benchwarmer

marina230 said:


> Forget about your TB! You kid is adorable! His remarks like "technical difficulties" made me smile.
> Did any of you consider tb from Costco? I had 2 of them 3c each and they there amazing! I sold them to my GF because she was in love with them and was bagging me. I regret till now. They quality is very good and actual setting was absolutely gorgeous!



Aww thank you Marina  I think that's a great suggestion to check out Costco bracelets.   I've seen a number of posts on here about costco finds, like Cartier watches at discounts.   Since you sold yours to your friend maybe you need a new one 

Bagladyseattle, all three of those bracelets look gorgeous, they look very very white also.   I used to know someone who wore two bracelets layered and one was maybe 2ct if I had to guess.    The other one was a mixture of very small diamonds with maybe a flower diamond spacer.   I think if you go for a smaller carat it could look good with another bracelet.   Otherwise a 5ct is nice just alone.   I like wearing just one bracelet at a time but I like that almost bare arm look.    I know what you mean about wanting a 5ct, that's my feeling too if I were to get one with one solid stone per setting.

This may sound crazy if you like really great quality, but what if you go for lower color.  I kind of like warmer diamonds myself, my engagement ring is H.   When it was appraised a couple of years ago for insurance purposes, you don't even want to know what color grading that place gave it lol, I'm too embarrassed to say.  Let's just say I was mad for days and giving my ring the side eye.   But I do love the color of a warmer stone, it's my preference to have H, I, even J in anything, but I want the best clarity for the sparkle factor.   I think on a bracelet you could go much lower in color and clarity than in a solitaire.   Would going lower at the store you go to make a difference in price?   Also would you consider going to a pawn shop, they might have something for a lot less.   I've always wanted to walk into one but was scared, I really want to see what's inside though.


----------



## bagladyseattle

mangowife said:


> Pretty settings! They don't seem very chunky to me, which I like! I agree, I like the 5 cttw best, LOL


 
LOL..... I agree!  Althought the 2cttw is small, it's very cute and danty. I love them all.


----------



## bagladyseattle

benchwarmer said:


> Aww thank you Marina I think that's a great suggestion to check out Costco bracelets. I've seen a number of posts on here about costco finds, like Cartier watches at discounts. Since you sold yours to your friend maybe you need a new one
> 
> Bagladyseattle, all three of those bracelets look gorgeous, they look very very white also. I used to know someone who wore two bracelets layered and one was maybe 2ct if I had to guess. The other one was a mixture of very small diamonds with maybe a flower diamond spacer. I think if you go for a smaller carat it could look good with another bracelet. Otherwise a 5ct is nice just alone. I like wearing just one bracelet at a time but I like that almost bare arm look. I know what you mean about wanting a 5ct, that's my feeling too if I were to get one with one solid stone per setting.
> 
> This may sound crazy if you like really great quality, but what if you go for lower color. I kind of like warmer diamonds myself, my engagement ring is H. When it was appraised a couple of years ago for insurance purposes, you don't even want to know what color grading that place gave it lol, I'm too embarrassed to say. Let's just say I was mad for days and giving my ring the side eye. But I do love the color of a warmer stone, it's my preference to have H, I, even J in anything, but I want the best clarity for the sparkle factor. I think on a bracelet you could go much lower in color and clarity than in a solitaire. Would going lower at the store you go to make a difference in price? Also would you consider going to a pawn shop, they might have something for a lot less. I've always wanted to walk into one but was scared, I really want to see what's inside though.


 
I agree, they all look very nice and sparkling. 5cttw or greater would be ideal one to wear alone. 

I don't mind a warmer color for stone as long as the cut is good and not dead.  I decided to get a smaller CTW for now for layering w/ my DBTY bracelet and bangle for now while I am waiting for more substantial one.  Since my wrist is very small, the smaller ctw is look nice.  LOL... there is a few pawnshops close to my house.  I've stopped by a couple times, but i don't have nice bangle or bracelet  (stone is very cloudy and small in xoxo and s setting).  You should try... nothing scary in there.  The ones near to me are just recently remodel and very clean & organize. Nothing creeping!  Maybe next time I snap a pics for you when I am in there so you get an idea.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I am so weak that i could not wait for my dream tennis bracelet.  Rather than wait for more delay gratification, I chose an instant gratification.  I ended up with 2.48ctw, ~ .04ct per stone but I had to shorten the length cuz it was too long for my itty wrist.












I layered with custom dbty bracelet (with 3 stones (.55ct and .45ct 2x).


----------



## rubyjuls

You ladies all have gorgeous bracelets!

I don't know any of the specs on mine, sorry.  
The first one I wear all the time.  It is white gold, was custom made and has three evenly spaced rubies (rubies are my birthstone).  This is my favorite and my most recent tennis bracelet (I've had it about three years now).








This next one is a pave heart tennis bracelet with a pave heart charm.   I've had this one the longest.  It was gift from my parents when I was a teenager.  I like that it's 'different.'  I haven't really ever seen anything quite like it anywhere else.





This one is bezel set.  I don't wear it very often.  The diamonds are a bit on the yellow side and it drives me crazy (though most people in person don't seem to notice it the way I do ^^; ).





I also have an antique style tennis bracelet that was my mom's (which is much wider than these), that I break out for special occasions, but I don't have a picture of it.  I'll have to remember to take one, next time I have it out.


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> I am so weak that i could not wait for my dream tennis bracelet. Rather than wait for more delay gratification, I chose an instant gratification. I ended up with 2.48ctw, ~ .04ct per stone but I had to shorten the length cuz it was too long for my itty wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I layered with custom dbty bracelet (with 3 stones (.55ct and .45ct 2x).


That size is perfect with your DBTY bracelet!


----------



## skyqueen

rubyjuls said:


> You ladies all have gorgeous bracelets!
> 
> I don't know any of the specs on mine, sorry.
> The first one I wear all the time. It is white gold, was custom made and has three evenly spaced rubies (rubies are my birthstone). This is my favorite and my most recent tennis bracelet (I've had it about three years now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is a pave heart tennis bracelet with a pave heart charm. I've had this one the longest. It was gift from my parents when I was a teenager. I like that it's 'different.' I haven't really ever seen anything quite like it anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is bezel set. I don't wear it very often. The diamonds are a bit on the yellow side and it drives me crazy (though most people in person don't seem to notice it the way I do ^^; ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an antique style tennis bracelet that was my mom's (which is much wider than these), that I break out for special occasions, but I don't have a picture of it. I'll have to remember to take one, next time I have it out.


Love the heart TB! Very unique!!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> I am so weak that i could not wait for my dream tennis bracelet.  Rather than wait for more delay gratification, I chose an instant gratification.  I ended up with 2.48ctw, ~ .04ct per stone but I had to shorten the length cuz it was too long for my itty wrist.
> 
> I layered with custom dbty bracelet (with 3 stones (.55ct and .45ct 2x).



Beautiful! May I ask what is ur engagement ring? It's amazing!


----------



## bagladyseattle

skyqueen said:


> That size is perfect with your DBTY bracelet!


 
Thanks skyqueen!  I love dbty so much that I want to have 2nd one made.


----------



## bagladyseattle

purseaddictnew said:


> Beautiful! May I ask what is ur engagement ring? It's amazing!


 
Thank you! I love my ering as well. Round center of 2.15ct with cushion halo in platinum of .75ctw. I had it custom. It look big because I have small finger (sz 4.5). Here is the thread for the http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...g-2-0-2-5ct-center-733793-5.html#post21911026


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bumping this. I am about to pull the trigger on a lovely tennis bracelet in prong setting. Can you ladies with prone setting tennis bracelet share your experience in terms of prongs catching clothes. Is it really very bad that it becomes a nuisance? TIA!


----------



## benchwarmer

bagladyseattle said:


> Thank you! I love my ering as well. Round center of 2.15ct with cushion halo in platinum of .75ctw. I had it custom. It look big because I have small finger (sz 4.5). Here is the thread for the http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...g-2-0-2-5ct-center-733793-5.html#post21911026



how did I miss this update?   I took a break from the forum for a bit and I guess I didn't realize you took the plunge!  It's gorgeous!  And your ring is a wowzer too!  I really think the tennis bracelet you chose compliments the other bracelet really well, in face the size is so harmonious that I think anything bigger than that would overshadow the other bracelet too much.   I'm not as up on my jewelry as everyone here so I'm going to guess that other bracelet is the Tiffany dbty, is that right?   Well it's very dainty and delicate and looks just perfect next to the tennis bracelet.   

I go back and forth with whether or not I should get a 'friend' for my tennis bracelet, mine is a cluster type tennis bracelet.   But I have a couple of other things more pressing on my wishlist such as Cartier watch #1 and #2
I want the tank francaise all SS and the two tone santos, ahhh the wait is endless!


----------



## benchwarmer

Gosh I just looked again, it really looks gorgeous and certainly very blingy!  I think you done good!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Benchwarmer,  where have you been?  We missed you.  Last time i remember watching your son YouTube video.  How are you?  My 5 yrs old just started K this year.  Growing so fast and he loves school.

I love my TB cuz its great for layering.  Thank you for your many kind words.  The dbty bracelet is not from Tiffany, it's my non-branded, it's custom bracelet using the stones from my ring.   I just got Cartier LOVE to accompany dbty and TB.

Cartier watch would be a lovely choice.  I just sold my Tank Solo large to raise fund for LOVE.  I had  little regret letting her go.




benchwarmer said:


> how did I miss this update? I took a break from the forum for a bit and I guess I didn't realize you took the plunge! It's gorgeous! And your ring is a wowzer too! I really think the tennis bracelet you chose compliments the other bracelet really well, in face the size is so harmonious that I think anything bigger than that would overshadow the other bracelet too much. I'm not as up on my jewelry as everyone here so I'm going to guess that other bracelet is the Tiffany dbty, is that right? Well it's very dainty and delicate and looks just perfect next to the tennis bracelet.
> 
> I go back and forth with whether or not I should get a 'friend' for my tennis bracelet, mine is a cluster type tennis bracelet. But I have a couple of other things more pressing on my wishlist such as Cartier watch #1 and #2
> I want the tank francaise all SS and the two tone santos, ahhh the wait is endless!


----------



## chicinthecity777

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Bumping this. I am about to pull the trigger on a lovely tennis bracelet in prong setting. Can you ladies with prone setting tennis bracelet share your experience in terms of prongs catching clothes. Is it really very bad that it becomes a nuisance? TIA!



No one has any thoughts to share?


----------



## doreenjoy

xiangxiang0731 said:
			
		

> Bumping this. I am about to pull the trigger on a lovely tennis bracelet in prong setting. Can you ladies with prone setting tennis bracelet share your experience in terms of prongs catching clothes. Is it really very bad that it becomes a nuisance? TIA!



I have a simple 4 prong per stone bracelet, and I haven't noticed it catching a lot. ,I did have my jeweler polish a couple of prongs that were particularly catchy.


----------



## benchwarmer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No one has any thoughts to share?




I have a prong setting with three small stones coming together to make a heart shape.   I noticed since getting a dog I will occasionally see a dog hair caught in it lol.  I hug my dog a lot  I don't recall it getting caught on anything else, I don't see it being a problem at all.   I think I did read one person in this thread or a similar one where she wore her prong style bracelet in the summer months only when she's wearing short sleeves bec. it was a problem for her.   I have a different tennis bracelet that is a double line of blue topaz and that bracelet gave me trouble so I went to the jeweler and he tightened the entire bracelet, each prong and no problems, just my dog's hair still, but not clothes or anything else lol


----------



## benchwarmer

bagladyseattle said:


> Benchwarmer,  where have you been?  We missed you.  Last time i remember watching your son YouTube video.  How are you?  My 5 yrs old just started K this year.  Growing so fast and he loves school.
> 
> I love my TB cuz its great for layering.  Thank you for your many kind words.  The dbty bracelet is not from Tiffany, it's my non-branded, it's custom bracelet using the stones from my ring.   I just got Cartier LOVE to accompany dbty and TB.
> 
> Cartier watch would be a lovely choice.  I just sold my Tank Solo large to raise fund for LOVE.  I had  little regret letting her go.




Oooh I want to see a picture of the new love!  I bet it's a lovely stack, no pun intended lol.   I think that size bracelet is just perfect.   Maybe you'll get a different watch down the line.   Would you consider going for a second hand watch?   That's the route I'm going because I want two different watches.   What's your wish list now?   I checked your website/blog you are so pretty and have amazing style.   It seems you are a talented and creative cook too.  I try to eat healthy also but I'm a bore, I just eat raw veggies nothing fancy and I stare wistfully at my kids pizza lol.


----------



## benchwarmer

bagladyseattle said:


> Benchwarmer,  where have you been?  We missed you.  Last time i remember watching your son YouTube video.  How are you?  My 5 yrs old just started K this year.  Growing so fast and he loves school.
> 
> I love my TB cuz its great for layering.  Thank you for your many kind words.  The dbty bracelet is not from Tiffany, it's my non-branded, it's custom bracelet using the stones from my ring.   I just got Cartier LOVE to accompany dbty and TB.
> 
> Cartier watch would be a lovely choice.  I just sold my Tank Solo large to raise fund for LOVE.  I had  little regret letting her go.



LOL I just found your post in the jewelry box thread where people posted some pics about storing jewelry and I uh happened to uh notice you have other watches   I thought you now didn't have a watch omgosh do you have a watch!  That was funny when I came across those pictures, your closet is tdf and your watches, all of them are stunning.   I was excited to see close ups of your engagement ring too, I had to wear :sunnies  that's an absolute stunner!


----------



## chicinthecity777

benchwarmer said:


> I have a prong setting with three small stones coming together to make a heart shape.   I noticed since getting a dog I will occasionally see a dog hair caught in it lol.  I hug my dog a lot  I don't recall it getting caught on anything else, I don't see it being a problem at all.   I think I did read one person in this thread or a similar one where she wore her prong style bracelet in the summer months only when she's wearing short sleeves bec. it was a problem for her.   I have a different tennis bracelet that is a double line of blue topaz and that bracelet gave me trouble so I went to the jeweler and he tightened the entire bracelet, each prong and no problems, just my dog's hair still, but not clothes or anything else lol



Hi *benchwarmer*, thank you for sharing your thoughts! I have been looking at various settings on tennis bracelets but I still like the 4-prong setting the best. Perhaps I should make sure the jeweller who is going to make my bracelet to set the prongs very tightly.


----------



## chicinthecity777

doreenjoy said:


> I have a simple 4 prong per stone bracelet, and I haven't noticed it catching a lot. ,I did have my jeweler polish a couple of prongs that were particularly catchy.



Hi *doreenjoy*, thank you for replying to me. And glad to hear it's not too much trouble. I had a last minute panic but now I feel much more comfortable buying the prong setting bracelet.


----------



## phillj12

evekitti said:
			
		

> Here's my tennis bracelet. Specs are 0.44 -0.56ct H VS, triple Ex, each accompanied by a GIA cert. Sorry it's a bit blur.



Wow!


----------



## kiana904

I have a question for those of you ladies who wear your TBs daily. Do you wear them 24/7 or take them off everyday? I have not been wearing mine a lot coz I'm afraid of losing stones or the clasp to become loose if I take it on/off all the time. This thread made me realize that I have not been wearing my bracelets for awhile now... TIA


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I wear my bracelet most of the day.  I don't wear it to sleep or in the shower. *


----------



## TechPrincess

kiana904 said:


> I have a question for those of you ladies who wear your TBs daily. Do you wear them 24/7 or take them off everyday? I have not been wearing mine a lot coz I'm afraid of losing stones or the clasp to become loose if I take it on/off all the time. This thread made me realize that I have not been wearing my bracelets for awhile now... TIA



I wear mine almost daily but I take it off when I get home at night and don't shower or sleep in it


----------



## doreenjoy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *doreenjoy*, thank you for replying to me. And glad to hear it's not too much trouble. I had a last minute panic but now I feel much more comfortable buying the prong setting bracelet.



You're welcome. I hope you'll come back and post a picture of yours. I love diamond tennis bracelets.


----------



## Koga

bagladyseattle said:


> I am so weak that i could not wait for my dream tennis bracelet.  Rather than wait for more delay gratification, I chose an instant gratification.  I ended up with 2.48ctw, ~ .04ct per stone but I had to shorten the length cuz it was too long for my itty wrist.
> 
> 
> I layered with custom dbty bracelet (with 3 stones (.55ct and .45ct 2x).


So pretty and your halo e-ring is stunning too! Looks like the prefect size and 2.48ct looks BIG and very sparkly


----------



## chicinthecity777

I plan to wear mine most of the days. I took off all my jewellery before bedtime and never wear any in the shower.


----------



## doreenjoy

kiana904 said:
			
		

> I have a question for those of you ladies who wear your TBs daily. Do you wear them 24/7 or take them off everyday? I have not been wearing mine a lot coz I'm afraid of losing stones or the clasp to become loose if I take it on/off all the time. This thread made me realize that I have not been wearing my bracelets for awhile now... TIA



I take it off at night. I also take it off if I'm doing something that would get it wet or dirty, like reaching into my aquarium.


----------



## kiana904

Thanks for the responses, ladies. It does make sense to not wear something that delicate 24/7. So taking it on/off daily does not wear out the clasp of the bracelet & make it loose or break it? That is another one of my concerns...


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh my, I am looooving this eye candy!! Or wrist candy!  

I have a credit at Birks and have ordered a tennis bracelet in 1.62 carats ... dainty and hopefully every-day wearable! At $5,600 not cheap but not where I'm afraid to wear it at least!! TRYING to decide if I should get WG or RG or YG... I own a few other bracelets that would look pretty with this (two YG VCA bracelets and one WG one, one YG Cartier Love... and one half-diamond hinged metro bangle in WG) but am not sure if I should get YG to match some of those or stick to WG - with diamonds is WG just the way to go? 

FYI: I owe you pics!  I also own the Victoria 3.26 carat one from Tiffany's but even though it's insured I'm just so scared to lose it!! I know it's nuts. Even had a safety chain put on it by Tiffany's. I should just chill and wear it but I feel like it's so pretty I'd hate to lose it! LOL. 

AND... I also own the Tiffany Swing bracelet which I also ADORE and feel like it's even more appropriate for every day wear... but if you own it you'll know what I mean when I say it has give in the hinges, but not a LOT... I've already bent it once by accidentally sleeping in it and had to have Tiffany's "unbend it" - I was too scared I'd snap it. hard to explain but if you've felt it you know it's actually less every-day wearable than a typical tennis bracelet. Anyway come Christmastime I should own all three and will stack them up when I dare!!  My plan is to wear the 1.6 one all the time and never take it off, and add the others when I'm feeling careful/safe/special.


----------



## surfergirljen

To that point ... I have a question for you all. Are yellow gold tennis bracelets just not a good idea?? Should I stick to white gold?


----------



## bagladyseattle

kiana904 said:


> I have a question for those of you ladies who wear your TBs daily. Do you wear them 24/7 or take them off everyday? I have not been wearing mine a lot coz I'm afraid of losing stones or the clasp to become loose if I take it on/off all the time. This thread made me realize that I have not been wearing my bracelets for awhile now... TIA



There are times for 7 days in the row and then take off to wear other bracelet.  Spread out the loves to my other pieces.  I take my jewelry off when I work on yard and garden.


----------



## bagladyseattle

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No one has any thoughts to share?



I have taken my TB and rubbed against my silk to rub against it, then it would snagged.  Otherwise, it has been good.  I am happy w/ 4-prongs so far.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thank you!  I went a little overboard w/ jewelry and Hermes department this year.  I am happy and content.  Yes, I would not and pre-owned watch if it's from a reputable seller and excellent condition watch.  I also suggest if you are buying pre-loved, you also need to do due-deligence as a buyer to make sure that item is authentic and as it's described.

Yes, i love foods and like homegrown veggies.  I live in the city but still like the feel of country.  I loving working, gardening, handy type of gal.  i need to update my blog.  I loose 4 lbs from having salad for lunch for on and off during 4 wks.   I just finish w/ painting my vanity table for my room yesterday.

Perhaps still dreaming of larger TB when I get 40.  and still a quite way out from now. 



benchwarmer said:


> Oooh I want to see a picture of the new love!  I bet it's a lovely stack, no pun intended lol.   I think that size bracelet is just perfect.   Maybe you'll get a different watch down the line.   Would you consider going for a second hand watch?   That's the route I'm going because I want two different watches.   What's your wish list now?   I checked your website/blog you are so pretty and have amazing style.   It seems you are a talented and creative cook too.  I try to eat healthy also but I'm a bore, I just eat raw veggies nothing fancy and I stare wistfully at my kids pizza lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagladyseattle said:


> I have taken my TB and rubbed against my silk to rub against it, then it would snagged.  Otherwise, it has been good.  I am happy w/ 4-prongs so far.



Thanks for letting me know, *bagladyseattle*! Very reassuring to hear that there had been no issues!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my, I am looooving this eye candy!! Or wrist candy!
> 
> I have a credit at Birks and have ordered a tennis bracelet in 1.62 carats ... dainty and hopefully every-day wearable! At $5,600 not cheap but not where I'm afraid to wear it at least!! TRYING to decide if I should get WG or RG or YG... I own a few other bracelets that would look pretty with this (two YG VCA bracelets and one WG one, one YG Cartier Love... and one half-diamond hinged metro bangle in WG) but am not sure if I should get YG to match some of those or stick to WG - with diamonds is WG just the way to go?
> 
> FYI: I owe you pics!  I also own the Victoria 3.26 carat one from Tiffany's but even though it's insured I'm just so scared to lose it!! I know it's nuts. Even had a safety chain put on it by Tiffany's. I should just chill and wear it but I feel like it's so pretty I'd hate to lose it! LOL.
> 
> AND... I also own the Tiffany Swing bracelet which I also ADORE and feel like it's even more appropriate for every day wear... but if you own it you'll know what I mean when I say it has give in the hinges, but not a LOT... I've already bent it once by accidentally sleeping in it and had to have Tiffany's "unbend it" - I was too scared I'd snap it. hard to explain but if you've felt it you know it's actually less every-day wearable than a typical tennis bracelet. Anyway come Christmastime I should own all three and will stack them up when I dare!!  My plan is to wear the 1.6 one all the time and never take it off, and add the others when I'm feeling careful/safe/special.



the birks tennis bracelets are beautiful! I prefer the tennis bracelets in WG or RG.

and I want pics of these victoria and swing bracelets!!!


----------



## jtc103

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> To that point ... I have a question for you all. Are yellow gold tennis bracelets just not a good idea?? Should I stick to white gold?



I prefer WG tennis bracelet over YG...but I've never seen the RG one and I would love to see the traditional tennis bracelet in RG!

And like Candice...I want some modeling pics of YOUR eye candies please!


----------



## Candice0985

jtc103 said:


> I prefer WG tennis bracelet over YG...but I've never seen the RG one and I would love to see the traditional tennis bracelet in RG!
> 
> And like Candice...I want some modeling pics of YOUR eye candies please!



what would you like to see? any requests?


----------



## doreenjoy

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> To that point ... I have a question for you all. Are yellow gold tennis bracelets just not a good idea?? Should I stick to white gold?



I think it's a matter of personal taste. And it also depends on the color of the stones. If the stones are not very white, they often look better in yellow gold.


----------



## chicinthecity777

doreenjoy said:


> I think it's a matter of personal taste. And it also depends on the color of the stones. *If the stones are not very white, they often look better in yellow gold.*



This.


----------



## Kathd

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my, I am looooving this eye candy!! Or wrist candy!
> 
> I have a credit at Birks and have ordered a tennis bracelet in 1.62 carats ... dainty and hopefully every-day wearable! At $5,600 not cheap but not where I'm afraid to wear it at least!! TRYING to decide if I should get WG or RG or YG... I own a few other bracelets that would look pretty with this (two YG VCA bracelets and one WG one, one YG Cartier Love... and one half-diamond hinged metro bangle in WG) but am not sure if I should get YG to match some of those or stick to WG - with diamonds is WG just the way to go?
> 
> FYI: I owe you pics!  I also own the Victoria 3.26 carat one from Tiffany's but even though it's insured I'm just so scared to lose it!! I know it's nuts. Even had a safety chain put on it by Tiffany's. I should just chill and wear it but I feel like it's so pretty I'd hate to lose it! LOL.
> 
> AND... I also own the Tiffany Swing bracelet which I also ADORE and feel like it's even more appropriate for every day wear... but if you own it you'll know what I mean when I say it has give in the hinges, but not a LOT... I've already bent it once by accidentally sleeping in it and had to have Tiffany's "unbend it" - I was too scared I'd snap it. hard to explain but if you've felt it you know it's actually less every-day wearable than a typical tennis bracelet. Anyway come Christmastime I should own all three and will stack them up when I dare!!  My plan is to wear the 1.6 one all the time and never take it off, and add the others when I'm feeling careful/safe/special.



OMG, I die!!  Your entire jewelry collection is simply divine! 

Personally, I prefer the look of a white gold tennis bracelet, no matter what colour of gold you stack it with. 

Can't wait for your reveal!!!


----------



## XCCX

surfergirljen said:


> To that point ... I have a question for you all. Are yellow gold tennis bracelets just not a good idea?? Should I stick to white gold?



I think it is nice in YG as well.. maybe just more common in WG.. I have both.. I had to have both since I love to rotate between YG and WG and don't like to mix metals alot.. 
I prefer a prong setting for WG and a channel setting for Yg (I like to see the color of the metal more in YG pieces)..


----------



## surfergirljen

http://www.birks.com/en/products/Diamonds/g57-50/3000389282

Thanks for your answers ladies! I probably will stick with WG since it's so teeny too, don't want to overwhelm the sparkle with any other metals. This (above) is the bracelet I'm looking at but in WG. I had a credit note there when I changed my mind about the frivole VCA earrings and was going to trade "up" to the 3 row diamond perlee, but just couldn't justify the price... and couldn't commit to $10K for something I wasn't head over heels for... so I traded for a YG byzantine (sp?) VCA bracelet that I've always admired and now have some left over to pay for half a diamond bracelet and STILL be out of pocket less.  yay!


----------



## etk123

Looks great Jen! I looove skinny tennis bracelets, so elegant and feminine....post pics when you get it!


----------



## bagladyseattle

surfergirljen said:


> http://www.birks.com/en/products/Diamonds/g57-50/3000389282
> 
> Thanks for your answers ladies! I probably will stick with WG since it's so teeny too, don't want to overwhelm the sparkle with any other metals. This (above) is the bracelet I'm looking at but in WG. I had a credit note there when I changed my mind about the frivole VCA earrings and was going to trade "up" to the 3 row diamond perlee, but just couldn't justify the price... and couldn't commit to $10K for something I wasn't head over heels for... so I traded for a YG byzantine (sp?) VCA bracelet that I've always admired and now have some left over to pay for half a diamond bracelet and STILL be out of pocket less.  yay!



Yey!!! Cannot wait to see you new TB stack w/ other yummies VCA and other braceletes.


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I took pictures of them but now photobucket is down!  Boo! Wanted to finally share!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Okay I took pictures of them but now photobucket is down!  Boo! Wanted to finally share!!



NOOOOOOOOOO! why photobucket? why!?


----------



## XCCX

surfergirljen said:


> Okay I took pictures of them but now photobucket is down!  Boo! Wanted to finally share!!



We are waiting!


----------



## bagladyseattle

We do Layer tb with other bracelets or bangles.  For those who have 2 or more tennis bracelets, do you wear more than one bracelet at a time?  Do you layered with 2 tb? I am curious to see what it look like  if more than 1 tb on the arm.


----------



## surfergirljen

What do you think of rose gold tennis bracelets? That Tiffany Enchant is so pretty ... but I want a traditional line bracelet... I already do have 2 platinum ones... should I choose RG this time or do you think it's something you'd get sick of?


----------



## MyDogTink

I'm on the hunt for a tennis bracelet. Well, my DH husband is and because I am a control freak,  I am 'guiding' him. I saw this bracelet on a cruise ship a couple of years ago. I passed on it and can't remember the price. Can I ask opinions on style and quality compared to price? 

http://www.amoro.com/Diamond-Bracelet-in-18kt-White-Gold-20170B


----------



## Ginger Tea

My humble addition to the thread:


----------



## mrs moulds

I have 3 tennis bracelets, but I always wear the one that has Amethyst set in 14k white and yellow gold. I never thought about stacking them. Do you think that it would make a difference if I mix match the metals?


----------



## mlag724

Ginger Tea said:


> My humble addition to the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969990



What are the specfics of your beautiful bracelet? your bracelet is beautiful as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ginger Tea

mlag724 said:
			
		

> What are the specfics of your beautiful bracelet? your bracelet is beautiful as well. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you. It was a gift so I honestly don't know. Just thrilled to receive it.


----------



## bagladyseattle

mrs moulds said:


> I have 3 tennis bracelets, but I always wear the one that has Amethyst set in 14k white and yellow gold. I never thought about stacking them. Do you think that it would make a difference if I mix match the metals?



Hi there, 
By any chance your try to stack 2 TB or 3 TB?  We normally we stack rings and other bracelets and bangles.  I have not seen anyone stack TBs together.  I am curious on how it would look.


----------



## phillj12

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> My humble addition to the thread:



Beautiful! Love the combo!


----------



## mrs moulds

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi there,
> By any chance your try to stack 2 TB or 3 TB?  We normally we stack rings and other bracelets and bangles.  I have not seen anyone stack TBs together.  I am curious on how it would look.



Me too! I am going to stack my different TB and see what it looks like! I just love this forum! I love how we share!


----------



## mrs moulds

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi there,
> By any chance your try to stack 2 TB or 3 TB?  We normally we stack rings and other bracelets and bangles.  I have not seen anyone stack TBs together.  I am curious on how it
> 
> Oh how I hate my IPhone! It has a mind of it's own! Please disregard this post !


----------



## mrs moulds

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi there,
> By any chance your try to stack 2 TB or 3 TB?  We normally we stack rings and other bracelets and bangles.  I have not seen anyone stack TBs together.  I am curious on how it would look.



Me too.  My TB are so different from one another, I wonder if they would look good together. I am going to do a little shopping today with one of my girlfriends who will tell me if my stack looks nice.


----------



## bagladyseattle

mrs moulds said:


> Me too.  My TB are so different from one another, I wonder if they would look good together. I am going to do a little shopping today with one of my girlfriends who will tell me if my stack looks nice.



Having fun shopping w/ your GF!  I am sure your day is more exciting than mine.  

I just pick up my TB for resizing for 2nd time on Friday.  It's perfect size on my wrist now.  I like snug look and perfect for pairing w/ my LOVE bracelet.


----------



## charleston-mom

bagladyseattle said:


> We do Layer tb with other bracelets or bangles.  For those who have 2 or more tennis bracelets, do you wear more than one bracelet at a time?  Do you layered with 2 tb? I am curious to see what it look like  if more than 1 tb on the arm.



I wear three diamond bracelets at a time, stacked with a bangle.


----------



## bagladyseattle

charleston-mom said:


> I wear three diamond bracelets at a time, stacked with a bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988089



Thank you for sharing w/ us your lovely stack.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I am now lusting a 2nd TB in 3 prongs.


----------



## mrs moulds

bagladyseattle said:


> Having fun shopping w/ your GF!  I am sure your day is more exciting than mine.
> 
> I just pick up my TB for resizing for 2nd time on Friday.  It's perfect size on my wrist now.  I like snug look and perfect for pairing w/ my LOVE bracelet.



I bet the combonation of the two is beautiful. If you get a chance, I would like to see a picture!


----------



## mrs moulds

charleston-mom said:


> I wear three diamond bracelets at a time, stacked with a bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988089



Nice! I am a bracelet freak! I love the bangle bracelet with the row of diamonds.


----------



## charleston-mom

mrs moulds said:


> Nice! I am a bracelet freak! I love the bangle bracelet with the row of diamonds.



Thanks!  I'm a bracelet freak too, so I understand. I found that one at my local estate Jewelers. She said it was old. I tend to love things I don't see too often. But I do have my eye on a etoile bracelet. It's a sickness. Ha ha!!


----------



## Zophie

charleston-mom said:


> I wear three diamond bracelets at a time, stacked with a bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988089



love your bracelets!  I'm thinking about getting something made with diamonds and saved the pic for ideas.


----------



## Zophie

bagladyseattle said:


> I am so weak that i could not wait for my dream tennis bracelet.  Rather than wait for more delay gratification, I chose an instant gratification.  I ended up with 2.48ctw, ~ .04ct per stone but I had to shorten the length cuz it was too long for my itty wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I layered with custom dbty bracelet (with 3 stones (.55ct and .45ct 2x).



both bracelets and ring are beautiful on you!  thanks for posting.  It gives me an idea of what ctw might look good on my tiny wrist.  It's so hard to tell what bracelets would look like IRL by looking online.


----------



## GIVEMEMORE

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp
> 
> edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.


oohh..lala  stunning!


----------



## mularice

My tennis bracelet. I wear this everyday. This is actually a replacement as I lost one. I was so upset but my Mum has this belief that when you lose something it just wasn't meant to be yours.. Ever the optimist! I wear this with my Chanel J12 which has subtle diamond markers to match  I love simple jewellery. Understated suits me best. Something so simple can be stunning in my opinion.


----------



## XCCX

I love tennis bracelets, I have a channel setting one in YG and a prong setting one in WG, These are must haves!!!






Sorry for the blurry photo!


----------



## etk123

xactreality said:
			
		

> I love tennis bracelets, I have a channel setting one in YG and a prong setting one in WG, These are must haves!!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo!



Love all your gorgeous bracelets!!


----------



## XCCX

etk123 said:


> Love all your gorgeous bracelets!!



Thank you! Love your pieces too!!


----------



## littlehomerun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp
> 
> edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.


Your tennis bracelet looks so gorgeous.  Do you mind letting me know how many carats is your tennis bracelet?


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have posted this on other thread but want to add it here for reference: 

18k WG 4-prong diamond tennis bracelet. Total 4ct, D/E and VS, each stone is 0.08ct. Sorry for the unpainted nails!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

xactreality said:


> I love tennis bracelets, I have a channel setting one in YG and a prong setting one in WG, These are must haves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo!



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LuvMyHoney

MyDogTink said:


> I'm on the hunt for a tennis bracelet. Well, my DH husband is and because I am a control freak,  I am 'guiding' him. I saw this bracelet on a cruise ship a couple of years ago. I passed on it and can't remember the price. Can I ask opinions on style and quality compared to price?
> 
> http://www.amoro.com/Diamond-Bracelet-in-18kt-White-Gold-20170B




Oooooooo!  Me Likeeeeeee!


----------



## littlehomerun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on other thread but want to add it here for reference:
> 
> 18k WG 4-prong diamond tennis bracelet. Total 4ct, D/E and VS, each stone is 0.08ct. Sorry for the unpainted nails!



Hi Xiangxiang,

Your bracelet is breathtaking.  Did you get it custom made?  If not, where did you get your gorgeous bracelet?  Your stones are of great quality!
I am looking to purchase a new tennis bracelet this year.  Your info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chicinthecity777

littlehomerun said:


> Hi Xiangxiang,
> 
> Your bracelet is breathtaking.  Did you get it custom made?  If not, where did you get your gorgeous bracelet?  Your stones are of great quality!
> I am looking to purchase a new tennis bracelet this year.  Your info would be greatly appreciated!



Thank you *littlehomerun*! Yes the bracelet is custom made to a 6'1/2 length rather than the standard 7'1/2. Unfortunately I am not based in the U.S. so my jeweller would not be useful to you. For jewellery piece like this without much particular design, I would always use a local jeweller rather than branded. If you ask around to get some quotes, you can compare. I specified almost everything about the bracelet before I commissioned it. Good luck!


----------



## littlehomerun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *littlehomerun*! Yes the bracelet is custom made to a 6'1/2 length rather than the standard 7'1/2. Unfortunately I am not based in the U.S. so my jeweller would not be useful to you. For jewellery piece like this without much particular design, I would always use a local jeweller rather than branded. If you ask around to get some quotes, you can compare. I specified almost everything about the bracelet before I commissioned it. Good luck!



Thanks for your info.  Your bracelet is TDF.


----------



## einseine

einseine said:


> I have found my DREAM diamond bracelet, from DeBeers Swan Lake collection!!!  I don't want to know their prices.



I have found this pic in the magazine...  sigh...


----------



## benchwarmer

einseine said:


> I have found this pic in the magazine...  sigh...



That's so unique, never saw anything like it.   I want to take her arm and study it lol, hard to make it out but I see pear, marquise and oval altogether in a half bezel type setting, what is that setting called.   Very modern looking.


----------



## Greentea

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on other thread but want to add it here for reference:
> 
> 18k WG 4-prong diamond tennis bracelet. Total 4ct, D/E and VS, each stone is 0.08ct. Sorry for the unpainted nails!



Yummy!!!


----------



## Myrkur

einseine said:


> I have found this pic in the magazine...  sigh...



Even though I love some De Beers designs, the conflict diamonds thing they had going on is keeping me from buying.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Greentea said:


> Yummy!!!



Thank you Greentea! It wasn't a good photo of the bracelet.


----------



## sensique

LuvMyHoney said:
			
		

> Oooooooo!  Me Likeeeeeee!



Lovely!


----------



## sensique

You ladies have wonderful bracelets.Heres my little piece with diamonds, platina and some red gold. I usually wear it next to my watches; a vintage rolex or breitling.


----------



## sensique

catabie said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my ring with rose cut diamond in the middle.  The bracelet is in the safe in HK so I dont have a picture of it.



Wow!I love this kind of pieces.


----------



## bagladyseattle

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on other thread but want to add it here for reference:
> 
> 18k WG 4-prong diamond tennis bracelet. Total 4ct, D/E and VS, each stone is 0.08ct. Sorry for the unpainted nails!



Xiang, TB is gorgeous and it's fantastic specs, so as your ring. It must be very white.  Many congrats my dear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagladyseattle said:


> Xiang, TB is gorgeous and it's fantastic specs, so as your ring. It must be very white.  Many congrats my dear.



Thank you dear *bagladyseattle*! I am very colour sensitive so yes I am very happy with the bracelet. It sparkles like crazy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagladyseattle said:


> Xiang, TB is gorgeous and it's fantastic specs, so as your ring. It must be very white.  Many congrats my dear.



I could do with some tips on how to take good photos of jewellery though. The photos I took so far don't do it justice at all!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Sharing my recent purchase for a larger bracelet.

5.5ctw 14kt WG with SI and H.  .10ct per stone.  I have to remove 9 stones out to fit my wrist.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is sz comparison two bracelets in the same setting.  My favorite to time to photography is when it's overcast.

5.50 Ctw with .10ct per stone* vs* 2.48ctw with .05ct per stone


----------



## joy14

Ginger Tea said:


> My humble addition to the thread:



Lovely!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tarafied

Here is my humble tennis bracelet. A 2.7 ct "butterfly" style purchased about 10 years ago. I've never seen any other style that I loved more, so I guess it was meant to be.


----------



## gahk

mularice said:


> My tennis bracelet. I wear this everyday. This is actually a replacement as I lost one. I was so upset but my Mum has this belief that when you lose something it just wasn't meant to be yours.. Ever the optimist! I wear this with my Chanel J12 which has subtle diamond markers to match  I love simple jewellery. Understated suits me best. Something so simple can be stunning in my opinion.


I am in love with your ruby ring.  It is gorgeous!  Could you please tell me the spec of your ring?


----------



## mularice

gahk said:


> I am in love with your ruby ring.  It is gorgeous!  Could you please tell me the spec of your ring?



Thank you  I'm rubbish with specs as its usually my Mum who buys it all. I know it's a Burmese ruby but not much else. Diamonds will be VS1 and about F-H. Set in white gold. I couldn't even guesstimate the size of the ruby though. I know it's a pretty good one as I always get compliments on it in jewellery stores. I believe my Mum bought it at an auction in the US (I'm in the UK) and she was over the moon she managed to get it. I will ask her more when I next see her.

She actually has an identical one, her ruby is smaller but it has some sort of naturally occurring diamond element in it which gives it extra sparkle. It's truly beautiful. A one in a million stone.


----------



## Stacey D

I know people who wear it daily. I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## littlehomerun

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is sz comparison two bracelets in the same setting.  My favorite to time to photography is when it's overcast.
> 
> 5.50 Ctw with .10ct per stone* vs* 2.48ctw with .05ct per stone



Simply gorgeous.  Your bracelet combo rocks!


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is sz comparison two bracelets in the same setting.  My favorite to time to photography is when it's overcast.
> 
> 5.50 Ctw with .10ct per stone vs 2.48ctw with .05ct per stone



LOVE!!!!! Interesting because I thought 5.5 vs 2.5 would look SO different, but I like them both so much and fabulous with the love!


----------



## bagladyseattle

littlehomerun said:


> Simply gorgeous.  Your bracelet combo rocks!


Thank you so much dear!  



phillj12 said:


> LOVE!!!!! Interesting because I thought 5.5 vs 2.5 would look SO different, but I like them both so much and fabulous with the love!


Thanks! They look different when they are  side by side. My fav combo is LOVE and TB.


----------



## foodjunkie8

I love all the beautiful bracelets ladies! Keep them coming!


----------



## iraa

I absolutely love tennis bracelets and the ones posted here are absolutely gorgeous. Here is mine - 7.58 ct set in 18k wg, 38 diamonds with average weight of 19.9 cts in a classic 4 prong setting. I love it and wear it with everything.


----------



## littlehomerun

Your TB is so beautiful.  It compliements other rings you have on your left hand.  You have amazing diamond jewelries.  May I ask the carate weight of your TB?  7.58 or 19.9?  How big is each stone?  Do you mind letting me know about color, cut, and clarity?  One day, I'd like to have one as pretty as yours.


----------



## bagladyseattle

iraa said:


> I absolutely love tennis bracelets and the ones posted here are absolutely gorgeous. Here is mine - 7.58 ct set in 18k wg, 38 diamonds with average weight of 19.9 cts in a classic 4 prong setting. I love it and wear it with everything.



It's absolutely gorgoues and head turner.  Thank you for sharing your lovely TB.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Littlehomerun:  I feel the same... someday... Iraa's TB on my wishlist.  I think Iraa meant to say .199ct per stone.  .1999ct x 38  = 7.58ctw.


----------



## iraa

littlehomerun said:


> Your TB is so beautiful.  It compliements other rings you have on your left hand.  You have amazing diamond jewelries.  May I ask the carate weight of your TB?  7.58 or 19.9?  How big is each stone?  Do you mind letting me know about color, cut, and clarity?  One day, I'd like to have one as pretty as yours.


Thank you. I do love diamonds  The total carat weight is 7.58 carats and each diamond is average 19.9 cents and there are 38 diamonds total. The specifications are g-h color, VS clarity and excellent cut and the length of the bracelet is 6 1/4 inches. I do consider tbs worth investing in due to their versatility and just how easily they can glam up any outfit and am sure yours will be loved as much as mine is. All of my diamond jewelry are from good jewelers and not branded as this allows me to stretch my budget.


----------



## iraa

bagladyseattle said:


> Littlehomerun:  I feel the same... someday... Iraa's TB on my wishlist.  I think Iraa meant to say .199ct per stone.  .1999ct x 38  = 7.58ctw.


Thank you. Yes i meant 19.9 cents not cts, though that's something to look forward to. Perhaps in a few years time....


----------



## dster1

What do you ladies think of TB that are 1ct or less? Good for stacking or just way too small to be worn alone? 

I'm thinking about getting either one of these from blue nile but haven't really found any modelling pics of such sizes:

1 ct: http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-bracelet_17121

5/8 ct: http://www.bluenile.com/mini-diamond-tennis-bracelet-in-14k-white-gold_32311

For reference, My wrist is 5.5in. TIA!


----------



## benchwarmer

dster1 said:


> What do you ladies think of TB that are 1ct or less? Good for stacking or just way too small to be worn alone?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting either one of these from blue nile but haven't really found any modelling pics of such sizes:
> 
> 1 ct: http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-bracelet_17121
> 
> 5/8 ct: http://www.bluenile.com/mini-diamond-tennis-bracelet-in-14k-white-gold_32311
> 
> For reference, My wrist is 5.5in. TIA!



In your price range you can get more carats if you search out one in the pre-owned market on ebay.  I've seen 4cttw in that price range, more than once on ebay.  You might have to dip it in wg though, sometimes tennis bracelets are in yg but you can easily have it done by a jeweler, I did it to mine.


----------



## phillj12

iraa said:


> I absolutely love tennis bracelets and the ones posted here are absolutely gorgeous. Here is mine - 7.58 ct set in 18k wg, 38 diamonds with average weight of 19.9 cts in a classic 4 prong setting. I love it and wear it with everything.



That is really beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is sz comparison two bracelets in the same setting.  My favorite to time to photography is when it's overcast.
> 
> 5.50 Ctw with .10ct per stone* vs* 2.48ctw with .05ct per stone



Hi *bagladyseattle*, your new bracelet is absolutely stunning! I love your stack!


----------



## iraa

phillj12 said:


> That is really beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## iraa

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is sz comparison two bracelets in the same setting.  My favorite to time to photography is when it's overcast.
> 
> 5.50 Ctw with .10ct per stone* vs* 2.48ctw with .05ct per stone


Your bracelet stack is stunning. I want to eventually get a stack of two diamond tbs and a blue or yellow sapphire tb to be worn together. Tbs stacked look gorgeous.


----------



## benchwarmer

*iraa* your tb is incredible.   And yes tb stacked really do look amazing.  Do you think there are 'rules' to stacking tb?  I know my mom she stacks tb and they are identical carat weight which are around 14cttw each, it's very blingy bling lol.   But my situation is way different as I have a cluster tb that is 5cttw and I would like to stack it with another 5cttw but in a line.   Do you think I could wear the two together?   The cluster one is sentimental since it was given to me by my parents otherwise I would probably part with it, but I've grown attached to it at this point and feel 'loyalty' to wearing it.  Just wondering if you plan to stack similar tb carat weight and design.   Anyone else please contribute your thoughts on this as well too.


----------



## iraa

benchwarmer said:


> *iraa* your tb is incredible.   And yes tb stacked really do look amazing.  Do you think there are 'rules' to stacking tb?  I know my mom she stacks tb and they are identical carat weight which are around 14cttw each, it's very blingy bling lol.   But my situation is way different as I have a cluster tb that is 5cttw and I would like to stack it with another 5cttw but in a line.   Do you think I could wear the two together?   The cluster one is sentimental since it was given to me by my parents otherwise I would probably part with it, but I've grown attached to it at this point and feel 'loyalty' to wearing it.  Just wondering if you plan to stack similar tb carat weight and design.   Anyone else please contribute your thoughts on this as well too.


Thanks Benchwarmer. While I would eventually like to wear a stack of three sizewise identical tbs, I don't think there is any rule as such. I do even now, depending on my mood, mix my bracelet with a regular bangle and even cuffs and will continue to do so. I think the only thing I am not crazy about is mixing yellow and white gold but then again it's personal choice. I am sure your bracelets look gorgeous together.


----------



## something.spicy

mularice said:


> My tennis bracelet. I wear this everyday. This is actually a replacement as I lost one. I was so upset but my Mum has this belief that when you lose something it just wasn't meant to be yours.. Ever the optimist! I wear this with my Chanel J12 which has subtle diamond markers to match  I love simple jewellery. Understated suits me best. Something so simple can be stunning in my opinion.


That's gorgeous! How many carats is your bracelets and what are its specs?


----------



## phillj12

iraa said:


> I absolutely love tennis bracelets and the ones posted here are absolutely gorgeous. Here is mine - 7.58 ct set in 18k wg, 38 diamonds with average weight of 19.9 cts in a classic 4 prong setting. I love it and wear it with everything.



Wow! Amazing!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

What eye candy!!!!!

I owe you girls some pics of my tennis bracelets! Finally photobucket is back! 

Here are my crazy sparkly 3.5 tcw Tiffany Victoria and my Tiffany Swing line bracelets!!


----------



## BreadnGem

surfergirljen said:


> What eye candy!!!!!
> 
> I owe you girls some pics of my tennis bracelets! Finally photobucket is back!
> 
> Here are my crazy sparkly 3.5 tcw Tiffany Victoria and my Tiffany Swing line bracelets!!



So gorgeous!!


----------



## cupcake34

> What eye candy!!!!!
> 
> I owe you girls some pics of my tennis bracelets! Finally photobucket is back!
> 
> Here are my crazy sparkly 3.5 tcw Tiffany Victoria and my Tiffany Swing line bracelets!!



Very gorgeous! You should really wear your bracelets more often


----------



## karo

einseine said:


> I have found this pic in the magazine...  sigh...



This bracelet is gorgeous. Love the ring too


----------



## HauteRN

My Tennis bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585



thank you for coming out of lurkdom, gorgeous pieces!


----------



## cung

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585



It looks huge. I bet it would sparkle like crazy irl.


----------



## mlag724

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585


----------



## HauteRN

Thanks!  Yes, it is sparkly. That's hard to capture in a photo (for me anywho)  I do have a short video of the diamonds I chose prior to setting them. Can we upload a short clip from our phone? (Sorry, technological idiot)


----------



## skyqueen

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585



Just gorgeous!


----------



## HauteRN

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thank you! Whenever I fly, I'm on the lookout for a blingy flight attendant! 

This shows a little better detail. Not my Rolex, just trying on different ones to tell hubby what I like


----------



## skyqueen

HauteRN said:


> Thank you! Whenever I fly, I'm on the lookout for a blingy flight attendant!
> 
> This shows a little better detail. Not my Rolex, just trying on different ones to tell hubby what I like
> 
> View attachment 2192201



I LOVE this combo...perfect! No lie...if I had to pick a Rolex to go with my TB that would be the Rolex I'd pick. Period.
Keep us posted...............................


----------



## dster1

Where do you ladies with tiny wrists go to buy your tb? My wrist is 6in and I can't find anything online. I don't know any reputable jewelry so haven't considered getting a customized one.


----------



## cupcake34

> Where do you ladies with tiny wrists go to buy your tb? My wrist is 6in  and I can't find anything online. I don't know any reputable jewelry so  haven't considered getting a customized one.



Maybe just buy the regular size and have it shortened


----------



## HauteRN

dster1 said:


> Where do you ladies with tiny wrists go to buy your tb? My wrist is 6in and I can't find anything online. I don't know any reputable jewelry so haven't considered getting a customized one.



Mine is 6.25 I think. I had mine made, but I'm sure shortening is an easy option as well (I actually had one diamond link taken off even after I had it made and use that as a pendant)


----------



## bruingirl

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585



Gorgeous


----------



## Mslizzy

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585


 
Beautiful !  Would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## cherrycookies

dster1 said:


> Where do you ladies with tiny wrists go to buy your tb? My wrist is 6in and I can't find anything online. I don't know any reputable jewelry so haven't considered getting a customized one.



You can find one regular TB in the stores & usually they shortened it for you FOC. You get to keep the diamonds too. Can request to make it a pendant too.


----------



## skyqueen

cherrycookies said:


> You can find one regular TB in the stores & usually they shortened it for you FOC. You get to keep the diamonds too. Can request to make it a pendant too.


This is exactly what I did and had made. 
.36 tcw each...had 4 removed from bracelet and added 7. Same size, color and grade. 
3.96 tcw G VS2/SI1
Basically the same idea as Tiffany for a lot less money!!!

UGH...the pic


----------



## cherrycookies

skyqueen said:


> This is exactly what I did and had made.
> .36 tcw each...had 4 removed from bracelet and added 7. Same size, color and grade.
> 3.96 tcw G VS2/SI1
> Basically the same idea as Tiffany for a lot less money!!!
> 
> UGH...the pic



Your pendant is gorgeous! I kept mine in a box.


----------



## skyqueen

cherrycookies said:


> Your pendant is gorgeous! I kept mine in a box.


 
Oh, Cherry...use them!
A cross, a heart, a horseshoe, really anything. I already had almost 1.5 tcw going into it. Saved me a bundle!
You should look into it.


----------



## cherrycookies

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Cherry...use them!
> A cross, a heart, a horseshoe, really anything. I already had almost 1.5 tcw going into it. Saved me a bundle!
> You should look into it.



A horseshoe! That's a great idea, thanks. Mmm, ya, I really should! Will talk to my jeweller. It's a waste for diamonds sitting in a box.


----------



## skyqueen

cherrycookies said:


> A horseshoe! That's a great idea, thanks. Mmm, ya, I really should! Will talk to my jeweller. It's a waste for diamonds sitting in a box.



It's BLASPHEMY!
Just love a horseshoe! Check out Tiffany's website...they have a classic one. Hopefully easy to copy!


----------



## HauteRN

Mslizzy said:


> Beautiful !  Would you mind sharing the specs?



Sure! Was 31 diamonds, now 30. 
GIA 0.5ct each (15 tcw), F, VS1, Triple ex, no Fluor. I was a pain as i hand-selected each diamond. Set in platinum with rounded prongs, so no snags (as I wear this daily).


----------



## HauteRN

This is the one I had removed and I wear as a pendant:


----------



## benchwarmer

HauteRN holy moly your tb is stunning and the pendant is perfect that is such a wow size tb, I'm in awe!

Skyqueen your diamonds in your pendant are huge too!  Very sparkly and such a nice color.


----------



## HauteRN

skyqueen said:


> This is exactly what I did and had made.
> .36 tcw each...had 4 removed from bracelet and added 7. Same size, color and grade.
> 3.96 tcw G VS2/SI1
> Basically the same idea as Tiffany for a lot less money!!!
> 
> UGH...the pic



Ok, in LOVE with this!


----------



## HauteRN

benchwarmer said:


> HauteRN holy moly your tb is stunning and the pendant is perfect that is such a wow size tb, I'm in awe!
> 
> Skyqueen your diamonds in your pendant are huge too!  Very sparkly and such a nice color.



Thank you! I love it, it's exactly what I wanted 

Agreed, SkyQueen has loads of great jewelry!!!


----------



## kimber418

I wanted to share my diamond tennis bracelet since I have it on today.  I mentioned it a while back when I was having it made and never posted photos.  For those that do not know I had an old tennis bracelet in 14KT YG and wanted a WG one so I had my jeweler take out all the diamonds on my old tennis bracelet and make it into a diamond bangle.  I love the way it turned out!   
Here you go~  It is 5.52 carats and I think about 54 diamonds.


----------



## HauteRN

kimber418 said:


> I wanted to share my diamond tennis bracelet since I have it on today.  I mentioned it a while back when I was having it made and never posted photos.  For those that do not know I had an old tennis bracelet in 14KT YG and wanted a WG one so I had my jeweler take out all the diamonds on my old tennis bracelet and make it into a diamond bangle.  I love the way it turned out!
> Here you go~  It is 5.52 carats and I think about 54 diamonds.



Wow! I love that!! It's gorgeous! Wear it in good health


----------



## surfergirljen

HauteRN said:


> My Tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190585



WOWOWOWOW. 

I LOVE tennis bracelets!!!!!!!!!!  This is incredible!!!


----------



## benchwarmer

Kimber it looks stunning as a bangle, the diamonds look so white and crisp.  It wears beautifully next to the Love!  And your e-ring set on your hand looks beautiful too from what I can make of it.  Is it posted on the e-ring thread reference, I'd love to see better pics of both, they look gorgeous.


----------



## skyqueen

HauteRN said:


> This is the one I had removed and I wear as a pendant:
> View attachment 2196493


Perfect size for a pendant...I would have done the same thing!!!



benchwarmer said:


> Skyqueen your diamonds in your pendant are huge too!  Very sparkly and such a nice color.


I should wear it more...I get lazy!




HauteRN said:


> Ok, in LOVE with this!






HauteRN said:


> Agreed, SkyQueen has loads of great jewelry!!!


I'm just older...more time to collect.


----------



## skyqueen

kimber418 said:


> I wanted to share my diamond tennis bracelet since I have it on today.  I mentioned it a while back when I was having it made and never posted photos.  For those that do not know I had an old tennis bracelet in 14KT YG and wanted a WG one so I had my jeweler take out all the diamonds on my old tennis bracelet and make it into a diamond bangle.  I love the way it turned out!
> Here you go~  It is 5.52 carats and I think about 54 diamonds.


Lovely and good idea!


----------



## phillj12

kimber418 said:


> I wanted to share my diamond tennis bracelet since I have it on today.  I mentioned it a while back when I was having it made and never posted photos.  For those that do not know I had an old tennis bracelet in 14KT YG and wanted a WG one so I had my jeweler take out all the diamonds on my old tennis bracelet and make it into a diamond bangle.  I love the way it turned out!
> Here you go~  It is 5.52 carats and I think about 54 diamonds.



Came out  AMAZING! Looks great! Does the bangle have a hinge?


----------



## phillj12

HauteRN said:


> Mine is 6.25 I think. I had mine made, but I'm sure shortening is an easy option as well (I actually had one diamond link taken off even after I had it made and use that as a pendant)



Your TB is INSANE!! So big and beautiful! Love, love, love it! Looks fab with that Rolex too!


----------



## Carra07

IntlSet said:


> I am lusting after one!
> 
> Do any of you ladies own tennis bracelets? Do you wear them with casual outfits or only special occasions? I actually have never seen any woman wearing a tennis bracelet out and about at the mall or walking down the street during the daytime.
> 
> Sorry! Hope this isn't a dumb question. :shame:



I wear mine casually or dressed up! I actually have 2 8ct diamond ones, then a 7 ct one with white and yellow diamonds. Sometimes, mainly for dressier occasions, I can wear all 3. You can wear them along side any watch or bracelet to add a little bling, or you can wear it by itself!! Great choice! Definitely will wind up being a more warn piece!!


----------



## LeeMiller

kimber418 said:


> I wanted to share my diamond tennis bracelet since I have it on today.  I mentioned it a while back when I was having it made and never posted photos.  For those that do not know I had an old tennis bracelet in 14KT YG and wanted a WG one so I had my jeweler take out all the diamonds on my old tennis bracelet and make it into a diamond bangle.  I love the way it turned out!
> Here you go~  It is 5.52 carats and I think about 54 diamonds.


 
I love how this came out!  So chic and modern and what a great idea!!


----------



## kimber418

benchwarmer said:


> Kimber it looks stunning as a bangle, the diamonds look so white and crisp.  It wears beautifully next to the Love!  And your e-ring set on your hand looks beautiful too from what I can make of it.  Is it posted on the e-ring thread reference, I'd love to see better pics of both, they look gorgeous.



Thank you benchwarmer~ My e-ring is not on TPF.  I do have it on the other diamond forum but have never posted on TPF.   From GIA this is my ring: Emerald Cut 9.21 X 6.92 X 4.83mm 3.01 carat Color: G Clarity: VS2 My diamond is set in Platinum with two trapezoid cut diamonds weighing 0.42 ctw and two bullet cut diamonds~ 
I will post photos later in the week!


----------



## kimber418

phillj12 said:


> Came out  AMAZING! Looks great! Does the bangle have a hinge?



Thank you everyone!  I highly recommend doing this if you have a tennis bracelet that you do not wear.  Mine was yellow gold and the setting was dated.  It just sat in my jewelry box.  The diamonds were beautiful and I just love bangles.  I did have to purchase about 15 more stones but all in all it was very reasonable to have it made in NYC.   Yes~ it does have a hinge.  Below you will see how it is concealed.   I do have to watch it a bit because it tends to snag clothing...I have started wearing the hinge side away from my body to prevent snags...


----------



## skyqueen

kimber418 said:


> Thank you everyone!  I highly recommend doing this if you have a tennis bracelet that you do not wear.  Mine was yellow gold and the setting was dated.  It just sat in my jewelry box.  The diamonds were beautiful and I just love bangles.  I did have to purchase about 15 more stones but all in all it was very reasonable to have it made in NYC.   Yes~ it does have a hinge.  Below you will see how it is concealed.   I do have to watch it a bit because it tends to snag clothing...I have started wearing the hinge side away from my body to prevent snags...


Just beautiful!
The only thing I would suggest would be an extra safety chain for added security. I had one made for mine.
Not a very good pic but you get the idea.....................


----------



## mlag724

skyqueen said:


> Just beautiful!
> The only thing I would suggest would be an extra safety chain for added security. I had one made for mine.
> Not a very good pic but you get the idea.....................


 BeautifulAre they both diamond tennis bracelets?


----------



## kimber418

Beautiful Skyqueen.  When I bring it in to get the clasp worked on I am adding a safety chain. It has always been on my mind that I should have done that!   Yours is a beauty!


----------



## PurpleLo

skyqueen said:


> Just beautiful!
> The only thing I would suggest would be an extra safety chain for added security. I had one made for mine.
> Not a very good pic but you get the idea.....................


Skyqueen, your jewellery is awesome.. I can't get over it. And your ring is just gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

mlag724 said:


> BeautifulAre they both diamond tennis bracelets?


One is...the other is a sapphire/diamond LeVian bracelet.



kimber418 said:


> Beautiful Skyqueen.  When I bring it in to get the clasp worked on I am adding a safety chain. It has always been on my mind that I should have done that!   Yours is a beauty!


I'm glad...too gorgeous to lose!



PurpleLo said:


> Skyqueen, your jewellery is awesome.. I can't get over it. And your ring is just gorgeous!


I'd trade them in for younger hands.


----------



## phillj12

kimber418 said:


> Thank you everyone!  I highly recommend doing this if you have a tennis bracelet that you do not wear.  Mine was yellow gold and the setting was dated.  It just sat in my jewelry box.  The diamonds were beautiful and I just love bangles.  I did have to purchase about 15 more stones but all in all it was very reasonable to have it made in NYC.   Yes~ it does have a hinge.  Below you will see how it is concealed.   I do have to watch it a bit because it tends to snag clothing...I have started wearing the hinge side away from my body to prevent snags...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Just beautiful!
> The only thing I would suggest would be an extra safety chain for added security. I had one made for mine.
> Not a very good pic but you get the idea.....................



Once again, your jewelry is absolutely amazing!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Once again, your jewelry is absolutely amazing!


----------



## skyqueen

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful Skyqueen.  When I bring it in to get the clasp worked on I am adding a safety chain. It has always been on my mind that I should have done that!   Yours is a beauty!


 Good to hear!


----------



## Mimmy

Tennis bracelet custom made with 36 diamonds. 6.5 in. long, 8.7 tcw. I wear it for casual and more formal occasions. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2272984
View attachment 2272986


----------



## Mimmy

Mimmy said:


> Tennis bracelet custom made with 36 diamonds. 6.5 in. long, 8.7 tcw. I wear it for casual and more formal occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272984
> View attachment 2272986



I forgot to say they're obviously colored diamonds! &#128142;


----------



## Zahzah

xactreality said:


> I love tennis bracelets, I have a channel setting one in YG and a prong setting one in WG, These are must haves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo!



Hey Can i ask what TCW your tennis bracelet is? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I wear my  tennis bracelet on a daily basis almost, I love it! The style is timeless, so it'll look as good in 20-30 years time as it looks now, thank goodness! Mine is pretty puny in comparison with a lot of the other ladies on here, but I love it nonetheless! It's 5 carats of diamonds, there are 52 diamonds, which means each diamond averages just under 10 points each.

I always wear it n my left wrist with my watch along with the Gucci link bracelet.


----------



## anthonyroman06

IntlSet said:


> I am lusting after one!
> 
> Do any of you ladies own tennis bracelets? Do you wear them with casual outfits or only special occasions? I actually have never seen any woman wearing a tennis bracelet out and about at the mall or walking down the street during the daytime.
> 
> Sorry! Hope this isn't a dumb question. :shame:



I dont have any tennis bracelet. But one of my friend  usually wears it in all the place. It is very nice to look. I have seen  that some woman like to wear it in special occasion only. But I think anyone can use it in any place.


----------



## sgj99

charleston-mom said:


> I wear three diamond bracelets at a time, stacked with a bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988089



i have the same bracelet:  the three stone one.  it was a gift for my 40th birthday from my husband.


----------



## jinagain

I love everyone's TB. 

I am thinking of purchasing one too. I wonder where do you ladies get your TB? I like Tiffany's victoria design, it is $22K for 4ctw. The similar tcw ones would cost a lot less at Bluenile. I wonder if it is worth while to get a Tiffany one? Where does everyone get their TB?

Thanks.


----------



## lenie

7.75 CTW, F color, VS1,emerald cut stones


----------



## Chilean

I had no idea what tennis bracelets were until I saw this thread. Some day I'll get one for my wife.


----------



## dcsurfergirl

I got this from the estate jewelry section of a shop in Ocean City,  MD.   I just liked the setting.


----------



## joy14

skyqueen said:


> Just beautiful!
> The only thing I would suggest would be an extra safety chain for added security. I had one made for mine.
> Not a very good pic but you get the idea.....................




Your ring!! &#128525;


----------



## skyqueen

Chilean said:


> I had no idea what tennis bracelets were until I saw this thread. Some day I'll get one for my wife.


Good choice...you'll be a hero!



joy14 said:


> Your ring!! &#128525;


xxoo


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Here is my TB.Not a very good photo but you get the idea


----------



## bagladyseattle

lenie said:


> 7.75 CTW, F color, VS1,emerald cut stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601003
> View attachment 2601004
> View attachment 2601005
> View attachment 2601006





Love your tennis bracelet.  From the distance, it looks like a bangle.  Super cool.


----------



## lenie

bagladyseattle said:


> Love your tennis bracelet.  From the distance, it looks like a bangle.  Super cool.




Thank you! I've had a couple of other tennis bracelets before, but this one is my absolute favorite. I love emerald cut diamonds and the size is perfect. I don't think I will ever get tired of this one.


----------



## HauteRN

lenie said:


> Thank you! I've had a couple of other tennis bracelets before, but this one is my absolute favorite. I love emerald cut diamonds and the size is perfect. I don't think I will ever get tired of this one.




Wow! It is gorgeous! I also love your jade bangle, just beautiful!! &#128525;


----------



## Chi town Chanel

*I love everyone's pics.  Last year DH suggested a bracelet for a present, but I never thought I was a bracelet girl.  I tried to choose something that I would be happy with so that I wouldn't feel like I needed to upgrade later (I hate wasting money like that!).  Now I really love mine.

Never really took any photos of my bracelet, but here are some little sneak peeks when I was taking pics of one of my bags.*


----------



## bagladyseattle

Chi town Chanel said:


> *I love everyone's pics.  Last year DH suggested a bracelet for a present, but I never thought I was a bracelet girl.  I tried to choose something that I would be happy with so that I wouldn't feel like I needed to upgrade later (I hate wasting money like that!).  Now I really love mine.
> 
> Never really took any photos of my bracelet, but here are some little sneak peeks when I was taking pics of one of my bags.*





Congrats! Your TB is stunning.  What is your CTW?    I love mine too.  Before I was a bangle type gal but after TB bracelet I am totally TB bracelet gal.


----------



## bagladyseattle

After buying and departing my previous TBs, I upgraded to 6.50ctw TB in 3 prongs setting.


----------



## HauteRN

bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 2655138
> 
> 
> After buying and departing my previous TBs, I upgraded to 6.50ctw TB in 3 prongs setting.




That looks amazing!!! &#128525;
It also looks a lot larger than 6.5ctw!!&#128563;
What size is the dbty diamond? I adore those 3 bracelets together!


----------



## HauteRN

Chi town Chanel said:


> *I love everyone's pics.  Last year DH suggested a bracelet for a present, but I never thought I was a bracelet girl.  I tried to choose something that I would be happy with so that I wouldn't feel like I needed to upgrade later (I hate wasting money like that!).  Now I really love mine.
> 
> Never really took any photos of my bracelet, but here are some little sneak peeks when I was taking pics of one of my bags.*



Just gorgeous!!!! &#128525;
Your ring looks beautiful as well...any more photos of that? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Chi town Chanel

bagladyseattle said:


> Congrats! Your TB is stunning.  What is your CTW?    I love mine too.  Before I was a bangle type gal but after TB bracelet I am totally TB bracelet gal.



Thanks! Forgot the exact CTW, but it's around 11.  I am totally loving it.  I seriously thought I would never wear one.  I have an aversion to watches and bracelets for some strange reason.  But I wear this bracelet all of the time!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 2655138
> 
> 
> After buying and departing my previous TBs, I upgraded to 6.50ctw TB in 3 prongs setting.




Oooooooh, yours is so pretty too!!! Love it.  I looks really great on you!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

HauteRN said:


> Just gorgeous!!!! &#128525;
> Your ring looks beautiful as well...any more photos of that? &#9786;&#65039;



I never take pics of my jewelry.  Not sure why, maybe I'm just bad and kind of take it for granted that it's there.  I'm always taking bag pics instead LOL.  The ring and band are both Renaissance Platinum by Philip Press and were custom made.  Thanks for the compliment


----------



## bagladyseattle

HauteRN said:


> That looks amazing!!! &#128525;
> It also looks a lot larger than 6.5ctw!!&#128563;
> What size is the dbty diamond? I adore those 3 bracelets together!





Thanks doll!  The DBTY is 1.40ctw for 3 stones.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks!  You enjoy yours and wear it w/ great health and fortune.  I've been having really bad luck w/ earrings lately.  




Chi town Chanel said:


> Oooooooh, yours is so pretty too!!! Love it.  I looks really great on you!


----------



## HauteRN

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks doll!  The DBTY is 1.40ctw for 3 stones.




Holy Schmoly! I had to go back to the pic as I had only seen the one diamond. I didn't think I could love it more, but 3?! Swoon!!&#128147;


----------



## einseine

Chi town Chanel said:


> *I love everyone's pics.  Last year DH suggested a bracelet for a present, but I never thought I was a bracelet girl.  I tried to choose something that I would be happy with so that I wouldn't feel like I needed to upgrade later (I hate wasting money like that!).  Now I really love mine.
> 
> Never really took any photos of my bracelet, but here are some little sneak peeks when I was taking pics of one of my bags.*



Gorgeous!
I am seriously considering purchasing a diamond line bracelet.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

einseine said:


> Gorgeous!
> I am seriously considering purchasing a diamond line bracelet.



Thank you!  I do really love it and it has started me down the path of more bracelets.  Since I never liked stuff around my wrist, I realize now that whatever I choose needs to be fluid/bendable.  I can't do hard bangles yet.  Maybe I will get used to the feeling and move on to bangles later...  I wear this bracelet all of the time, even with a t shirt and jeans.  It looks great worn casually or dressed up.


----------



## einseine

Chi town Chanel said:


> Thank you!  I do really love it and it has started me down the path of more bracelets.  Since I never liked stuff around my wrist, I realize now that whatever I choose needs to be fluid/bendable.  I can't do hard bangles yet.  Maybe I will get used to the feeling and move on to bangles later...  I wear this bracelet all of the time, even with a t shirt and jeans.  It looks great worn casually or dressed up.



I was opposite.  I preferred hard bangles to fluid/bendable/chain bracelets.  But, I started wearing tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet several month ago and learned to love it.  Then, a diamond tennis bracelet started growing on me!!!  I am planning to purchase a diamond line bracelet of more than 10TCW, but I have realized that the important thing to me is the size of each diamond!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

einseine said:


> I was opposite.  I preferred hard bangles to fluid/bendable/chain bracelets.  But, I started wearing tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet several month ago and learned to love it.  Then, a diamond tennis bracelet started growing on me!!!  I am planning to purchase a diamond line bracelet of more than 10TCW, but I have realized that the important thing to me is the size of each diamond!



I totally agree, both the size and quality of the diamonds are important.  You really want it to sparkle, you need to be happy with the size, and most importantly you don't want to have to upgrade it later!


----------



## einseine

Chi town Chanel said:


> I totally agree, both the size and quality of the diamonds are important.  You really want it to sparkle, you need to be happy with the size, and most importantly you don't want to have to upgrade it later!



Hi CtC!  Thanks for your advice!  Yes, a diamond bracelet should be sparkly!  The quality is most important.  I'll buy it from a famous brand.  So, I don't really need to care about the quality, I think.  I want to purchase a bracelet with mixed-shaped diamonds, perhaps emerald cut X RB!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Hi CtC!  Thanks for your advice!  Yes, a diamond bracelet should be sparkly!  The quality is most important.  I'll buy it from a famous brand.  So, I don't really need to care about the quality, I think.  I want to purchase a bracelet with mixed-shaped diamonds, perhaps emerald cut X RB!




That sounds fabulous...emerald and round TB!
10 ct is a great size, too!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 2655138
> 
> 
> After buying and departing my previous TBs, I upgraded to 6.50ctw TB in 3 prongs setting.


I LOVE the three prong setting. It really shows off the stones. I normally don't like bracelets more than 5 cts but this is beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 2655138
> 
> 
> After buying and departing my previous TBs, I upgraded to 6.50ctw TB in 3 prongs setting.



I love this! Can I ask what size your bracelet is, I know you have very small wrists also and was wondering. And can you tell me if you went custom?


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> That sounds fabulous...emerald and round TB!
> 10 ct is a great size, too!!!



Hi skyqueen!!!  I don't want to upgrade it or learn to want one more, a bigger one, so I am considering purchasing 10ct.  I tried on a bracelet with RB cut of 0.2 each (total 9.00 ct) at DeBeers.  I loved it.  But, I think I would go for the alternating emerald cut diamond bracelet. Each emerald cut is around 0.3 ct. and RB cut, 0.2.  It's from a British prestigious brand.

The pic. is from a magazine, a woman wearing a 10ct. bracelet.  The necklace is 20! (not a great pic.  Just for size consideration.)


----------



## Chi town Chanel

einseine said:


> Hi CtC!  Thanks for your advice!  Yes, a diamond bracelet should be sparkly!  The quality is most important.  I'll buy it from a famous brand.  So, I don't really need to care about the quality, I think.  I want to purchase a bracelet with mixed-shaped diamonds, perhaps emerald cut X RB!



Wow! I think a mixed cut bracelet would be stunning and totally different.  It would make it really special.  If you find examples of what you are considering, please post.  I would love to see some mixed cut styles!


----------



## einseine

Chi town Chanel said:


> Wow! I think a mixed cut bracelet would be stunning and totally different.  It would make it really special.  If you find examples of what you are considering, please post.  I would love to see some mixed cut styles!



Hi CtC!  I have no photo of what I am considering, so did image search, but just found a few.  The first pic is close to what I am considering.  Emerald cut diamonds and RB cut diamonds are set in a straight line.  The second bracelet is with marquise and bigger RB diamonds, but still looks like what I am considering.  The last pic is emerald X RB, but the emeralds set differently.  I prefer east-west setting.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> Hi CtC!  I have no photo of what I am considering, so did image search, but just found a few.  The first pic is close to what I am considering.  Emerald cut diamonds and RB cut diamonds are set in a straight line.  The second bracelet is with marquise and bigger RB diamonds, but still looks like what I am considering.  The last pic is emerald X RB, but the emeralds set differently.  I prefer east-west setting.



I love how unique the third is!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi CtC!  Thanks for your advice!  Yes, a diamond bracelet should be sparkly!  The quality is most important.  I'll buy it from a famous brand.  So, I don't really need to care about the quality, I think.  I want to purchase a bracelet with mixed-shaped diamonds, perhaps emerald cut X RB!



This is what I have.  Alternating emerald cut with round set in platinum. 
Gift after my son was born. I love if but rarely it for fear of losing the piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi CtC!  I have no photo of what I am considering, so did image search, but just found a few.  The first pic is close to what I am considering.  Emerald cut diamonds and RB cut diamonds are set in a straight line.  The second bracelet is with marquise and bigger RB diamonds, but still looks like what I am considering.  The last pic is emerald X RB, but the emeralds set differently.  I prefer east-west setting.



Mine is like #1 but with larger round diamonds. 
I absolutely love the second bracelet!


----------



## floatinglili

I like the third! 
I've always wanted a TB very sleek and 'classic' but worried that I might get bored with the look.
Perhaps the alternating cut might keep my interest??! 
....or is it too much?
I'd be interested to hear others' thoughts on the mixed cut vs straight RB TB!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is what I have.  Alternating emerald cut with round set in platinum.
> Gift after my son was born. I love if but rarely it for fear of losing the piece.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine is like #1 but with larger round diamonds.
> I absolutely love the second bracelet!



Hi tgg!!!  Wow!  What a great gift!!!  I just found the pic #2 on the net.  I don't know whose make it is.  I am happy with the alternating emerald cut with RB!  I think I will wear it most every day to enjoy and make the best possible use of it!!  My DH feels the same way.  I am not afraid of losing it, but I have to be very careful when I wear long-sleeved cloths.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

einseine said:


> Hi CtC!  I have no photo of what I am considering, so did image search, but just found a few.  The first pic is close to what I am considering.  Emerald cut diamonds and RB cut diamonds are set in a straight line.  The second bracelet is with marquise and bigger RB diamonds, but still looks like what I am considering.  The last pic is emerald X RB, but the emeralds set differently.  I prefer east-west setting.



These are all so unique and absolutely gorgeous!  I love these styles!


----------



## bagladyseattle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love this! Can I ask what size your bracelet is, I know you have very small wrists also and was wondering. And can you tell me if you went custom?





Hi Nikkis,
I think the links is 6" or 5.75", I can't remember exactly.  I have misplaced my bracelet or lost it for the lat 4 wks, I am devastated and I spent my nights worry.  I've turn my house upside down to search for it.  I have such bad habits and bad memories of keep track of my things. I am so sad and upset at myself.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi Nikkis,
> I think the links is 6" or 5.75", I can't remember exactly.  I have misplaced my bracelet or lost it for the lat 4 wks, I am devastated and I spent my nights worry.  I've turn my house upside down to search for it.  I have such bad habits and bad memories of keep track of my things. I am so sad and upset at myself.



Thanks! Yea my DBTY is six inches. I am so sorry to hear you lost your bracelet. It is so gorgeous, I hope you find it soon. But four weeks is quite some time. Maybe file a claim if you insured it.


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi Nikkis,
> I think the links is 6" or 5.75", I can't remember exactly.  I have misplaced my bracelet or lost it for the lat 4 wks, I am devastated and I spent my nights worry.  I've turn my house upside down to search for it.  I have such bad habits and bad memories of keep track of my things. I am so sad and upset at myself.


Oh dear, what a shame! I'd be upset, too. 
Sending you GOOD karma!


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> Oh dear, what a shame! I'd be upset, too.
> Sending you GOOD karma!




Ditto. Fingers crossed that you find that beauty soon. Good luck.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi Nikkis,
> I think the links is 6" or 5.75", I can't remember exactly.  I have misplaced my bracelet or lost it for the lat 4 wks, I am devastated and I spent my nights worry.  I've turn my house upside down to search for it.  I have such bad habits and bad memories of keep track of my things. I am so sad and upset at myself.



Hi bagladyseattle!  Don't give up.  I found my Tiffany yellow gold open link bracelet almost two year later... I was so sure that I dropped it in my car or outside, where I visited, but I found it in the garage!!


----------



## einseine

Chi town Chanel said:


> These are all so unique and absolutely gorgeous!  I love these styles!



Yeah!  Me, too!  I am only considering mixed cut style and almost found one.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Hi bagladyseattle!  Don't give up.  I found my Tiffany yellow gold open link bracelet almost two year later... I was so sure that I dropped it in my car or outside, where I visited, but I found it in the garage!!




Yes ...don't give up!!!
I lost a gorgeous Michael Bondanza diamond locket. Looked everywhere and was heartsick! DH found it 12 years later in our horse paddock. My darling horse died and we buried him in the backyard...must have stirred up the dirt and the locket chain came to the surface. 
A bit dented and dirty...sent it to my jeweler and it came back perfect!
True story and miracles do happen!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Yes ...don't give up!!!
> I lost a gorgeous Michael Bondanza diamond locket. Looked everywhere and was heartsick! DH found it 12 years later in our horse paddock. My darling horse died and we buried him in the backyard...must have stirred up the dirt and the locket chain came to the surface.
> A bit dented and dirty...sent it to my jeweler and it came back perfect!
> True story and miracles do happen!



Yes!!! Miracles will happen! *bagladyseattle!*  You have spent much time & effort to get your perfect diamond tennis bracelet!

Love your story, what a good story,* skyqueen*.  Your beloved horse and the miracle.  Couldn't have been unrelated. :cry:


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> Hi bagladyseattle!  Don't give up.  I found my Tiffany yellow gold open link bracelet almost two year later... I was so sure that I dropped it in my car or outside, where I visited, but I found it in the garage!!


Hi all, OMG!  I am so happy thank you for sending me good karma and positive thinking.  Yours good karma work like a wonder.   I spent 2.5 hrs looking and turned my house upside down to look for it again.  I could not even sleep. Well, I found it and it was safe and sound the whole time. I am so so so happy.


----------



## bagladyseattle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! Yea my DBTY is six inches. I am so sorry to hear you lost your bracelet. It is so gorgeous, I hope you find it soon. But four weeks is quite some time. Maybe file a claim if you insured it.





skyqueen said:


> Oh dear, what a shame! I'd be upset, too.
> Sending you GOOD karma!





MyDogTink said:


> Ditto. Fingers crossed that you find that beauty soon. Good luck.





einseine said:


> Hi bagladyseattle!  Don't give up.  I found my Tiffany yellow gold open link bracelet almost two year later... I was so sure that I dropped it in my car or outside, where I visited, but I found it in the garage!!



Thanks to all of you lovely ladies.  I found it.  I can sleep tonight.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks to all of you lovely ladies.  I found it.  I can sleep tonight.



So happy for you. I know you must be so relieved.


----------



## MyDogTink

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks to all of you lovely ladies.  I found it.  I can sleep tonight.




What good news. Where did you find it? Although Sky's story is kind of freaky.


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks to all of you lovely ladies.  I found it.  I can sleep tonight.


Thank goodness!


----------



## mularice

I too recently "lost" my tennis bracelet. I was sure I had left it on the table but my bf moved my jewellery to the chest of drawers when we were tidying.

I freaked out thinking we may have thrown it away accidentally and searched all over the floor and in drawers in case it had dropped. Still nothing so my bf emptied out the huge dumpster (Aww how romantic lol) Still nothing.

Then three weeks later we are packing for a weekend away and I jokingly say "my bracelet isn't in your bag is it?" as he's clearing stuff out of it. Low and behold, yes, it's in there. Must have slipped out of my pile of jewellery and landed in his bag which he then moved during the tidying so we didn't look in there!

I've lost another tennis bracelet years ago so didn't want to think I'd be that unlucky again.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Yes!!! Miracles will happen! *bagladyseattle!*  You have spent much time & effort to get your perfect diamond tennis bracelet!
> 
> Love your story, what a good story,* skyqueen*.  Your beloved horse and the miracle.  Couldn't have been unrelated. :cry:





MyDogTink said:


> What good news. Where did you find it? Although Sky's story is kind of freaky.


OT, but I love this locket! A lot of sentiment!!! I got this when my DS was born...........
Yes...my darling horse was behind this!


----------



## jenna_foo

My rarely worn TB. It is 3 ctw 




And with my Tag


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> OT, but I love this locket! A lot of sentiment!!! I got this when my DS was born...........
> Yes...my darling horse was behind this!



*Skyqueen*, such a beautiful locket.  When it was discovered, what happened to the picture inside??


----------



## einseine

I am about to purchase an emerald X RB diamond line bracelet, but should I purchase this VCA's perlee pave bracelet instead?  Or, I should stick to a tennis bracelet.  Perhaps, tennis bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> *Skyqueen*, such a beautiful locket.  When it was discovered, what happened to the picture inside??


If you can believe it the picture of DS was  perfect inside and is still there!



einseine said:


> I am about to purchase an emerald X RB diamond line bracelet, but should I purchase this VCA's perlee pave bracelet instead?  Or, I should stick to a tennis bracelet.  Perhaps, tennis bracelet.


I want you to look at your 2015 "wishlist"...it says "diamond tennis bracelet"!
Don't get sidetracked!!!
The emerald/RB sounds gorgeous and unique...post a pic!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> If you can believe it the picture of DS was  perfect inside and is still there!
> 
> 
> I want you to look at your 2015 "wishlist"...it says "diamond tennis bracelet"!
> Don't get sidetracked!!!
> The emerald/RB sounds gorgeous and unique...post a pic!



Hi skyqueen!  Your story makes me want a locket, like yours, very solid and thick one.  It looks a bit heavy, though.

YES!  I should not get sidetracked, but I have realized that I could buy Van Cleef's diamond pave bangle with the budget!  The bangle has been NEVER on my VCA wish list because it's too expensive.  But, yes, I should buy the alternating diamond tennis bracelet.  I have come to this thread several times since two years ago.  At the time I was posting pics of various bracelets, wishing for Tiffany's Victoria bracelet!  I am glad I did not buy it two years ago.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Hi skyqueen!  Your story makes me want a locket, like yours, very solid and thick one.  It looks a bit heavy, though.
> 
> YES!  I should not get sidetracked, but I have realized that I could buy Van Cleef's diamond pave bangle with the budget!  The bangle has been NEVER on my VCA wish list because it's too expensive.  But, yes, I should buy the alternating diamond tennis bracelet.  I have come to this thread several times since two years ago.  At the time I was posting pics of various bracelets, wishing for Tiffany's Victoria bracelet!  I am glad I did not buy it two years ago.


The locket is substantial but not terribly heavy.
Get the TB, dearheart!


----------



## Cartierangel

einseine said:


> I am about to purchase an emerald X RB diamond line bracelet, but should I purchase this VCA's perlee pave bracelet instead?  Or, I should stick to a tennis bracelet.  Perhaps, tennis bracelet.


I love the VCA!


----------



## Freckles1

Here's mine. 7 carats


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> The locket is substantial but not terribly heavy.
> Get the TB, dearheart!







Cartierangel said:


> I love the VCA!



Thanks for your thoughts!  I love VCA and want to expand my VCA collection!  What I am considering is much more classy and more gorgeous IMO.  The VCA bangle can be worn more casually, which is good!  And I am get used to wearing hard bangles every day.  But,,,,my obsession with the TB is much older, so perhaps I should get the TB.


----------



## Candice0985

I tried on Tiffany's Jazz tennis bracelet yesterday and it's perfect. this is now my dream bracelet but at 12k definitely way more then I have ever spent on jewellery!!!

someday


----------



## HauteRN

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2693658
> 
> Here's mine. 7 carats




Beautiful, Freckles!! &#128525;


----------



## Freckles1

HauteRN said:


> Beautiful, Freckles!! &#128525;




Thank you 
It was my Mother's


----------



## bagladyseattle

MyDogTink said:


> What good news. Where did you find it? Although Sky's story is kind of freaky.




I found them at the safest place.  I think when I put my TB away, I discovered VCA bracelet and rolex was nowhere to be found.  I was too occupy and freak out and then forgot where I put my TB.  



NikkisABagGirl said:


> So happy for you. I know you must be so relieved.




I am very happy.



skyqueen said:


> Thank goodness!


I wear that baby on my  arm now to make sure that I don't scare myself to death.



mularice said:


> I too recently "lost" my tennis bracelet. I was sure I had left it on the table but my bf moved my jewellery to the chest of drawers when we were tidying.
> 
> I freaked out thinking we may have thrown it away accidentally and searched all over the floor and in drawers in case it had dropped. Still nothing so my bf emptied out the huge dumpster (Aww how romantic lol) Still nothing.
> 
> Then three weeks later we are packing for a weekend away and I jokingly say "my bracelet isn't in your bag is it?" as he's clearing stuff out of it. Low and behold, yes, it's in there. Must have slipped out of my pile of jewellery and landed in his bag which he then moved during the tidying so we didn't look in there!
> 
> I've lost another tennis bracelet years ago so didn't want to think I'd be that unlucky again.





Lucky that you found it.  I did at one point throw my rings in the trash can.


----------



## einseine

I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.




I knew it would be the perfect choice!!!


----------



## zippie

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.


 

STUNNING!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



This is just beyond stunning. So happy you went with this. Such a super sweet DH. 

I had to add how amazing it looks with your JUC.


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.





OMG! It's beyond stunning! Big Wowza!  Congrats Einseine!  Enjoy for beautiful bracelet and wear with great health and fortune.


----------



## omniavincitamor

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HauteRN

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.




You have such beautiful pieces! ADORE your tennis bracelet, it's beyond gorgeous! Wear it in good health &#128521;


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> I knew it would be the perfect choice!!!



Thank you for your support!  I was not sure about the TCW as my first TB, but I went for over 10!



zippie said:


> STUNNING!!!



Thanks zippie!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is just beyond stunning. So happy you went with this. Such a super sweet DH.
> 
> I had to add how amazing it looks with your JUC.



Thanks NikkisABagGirl!  I will enjoy this bracelet in many future years!  JUC is such a great piece!  it goes very well with any piece!!!



bagladyseattle said:


> OMG! It's beyond stunning! Big Wowza!  Congrats Einseine!  Enjoy for beautiful bracelet and wear with great health and fortune.



Thanks bagladyseattle!  I am glad you found your TB.  We must be very careful not to misplace/drop our bracelets!!!



omniavincitamor said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Thanks omniavinicitamor!  



HauteRN said:


> You have such beautiful pieces! ADORE your tennis bracelet, it's beyond gorgeous! Wear it in good health &#128521;



Thanks HauteRN!  I adore your TB, too!


----------



## blumster

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



Wow- stunning- enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## einseine

blumster said:


> Wow- stunning- enjoy in the best of health!



Thanks blumster!


----------



## westcoastgal

Einseine it's gorgeous! I love the combination of round and baguette stones. Stunning! Great combined with your other jewelry too. Your hubby did a great job!!! Wear it in good health and congratulations!!


----------



## einseine

westcoastgal said:


> Einseine it's gorgeous! I love the combination of round and baguette stones. Stunning! Great combined with your other jewelry too. Your hubby did a great job!!! Wear it in good health and congratulations!!



Thank you, westcoastgal!  The TB was actually on the 2015 wish list, but I fell in love with this bracelet at a boutique.  Because this design is not common, my DH agreed with the purchase ahead of schedule!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



absolutely gorgeous! enjoy it!!!


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.


Einseine,

Your bracelet is beautiful!   Your husband has such great taste in gifts!  Love it!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> absolutely gorgeous! enjoy it!!!



Thanks Candice!  I am done!



kimber418 said:


> Einseine,
> 
> Your bracelet is beautiful!   Your husband has such great taste in gifts!  Love it!



Thanks kimber!  LOVE your gorgeous bracelets, too!  To my DH, the important point is if it's what I really want.  This bracelet was such an investment, but I am sure it's really what I want!


----------



## Fabulousity630

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB! About 11 ct. EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each. All are E/F & VVS/VS. It's dazzling!:sunnies Love my DH!:kiss: Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.


 
Spectacular! This is so gorgeous in the pictures; I can't imagine how sparkly it must be IRL! Congratulations and what a nice DH!


----------



## einseine

Fabulousity630 said:


> Spectacular! This is so gorgeous in the pictures; I can't imagine how sparkly it must be IRL! Congratulations and what a nice DH!



Thanks Fabulousity!  I am so happy.  The pics never do justice to jewelry/diamonds.  I cannot explain how sparkly it is irl!!!


----------



## blumster

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



This is simply magnificent- I am so happy for you!  Enjoy in the best of health!!


----------



## blumster

So, I was at Nordstrom the other day and went to the Bony Levy trunk show where I came across this stunner.  Strongly considering it- what do you ladies think?  Not sure if I want something like this or a more "traditional" tennis bracelet of just rounds, thoughts?


----------



## principesse

Blumster, it's a stunner! Could you please share the stats, like tcw and individual stone weight? I guess only you can answer whether you want a traditional bracelet or not. I have a traditional tennis bracelet and would a different one like this as well.It's unique but still classic.


----------



## surfchick

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



WOW!!! Not only does it look incredible all alone but in the stack it's just a stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## einseine

surfchick said:


> WOW!!! Not only does it look incredible all alone but in the stack it's just a stunner! Congratulations!



Thank you surfchick!  Usually I am not overly sensitive with the stats of a diamond, but I thought the clarity was really important for emerald cut diamonds (even for small ones like 0.3 carats!).  Thanks again.


----------



## Freckles1

I think that's fantastic!!


----------



## GoStanford

It's been so much fun looking at these photos - and I'm glad to see that this thread is still up and running fairly continuously over so many years.

I would like to know whether you all wear your tennis bracelets to the gym, at work, to do dishes, etc.  How often do you remove them?  

The clasp on mine is so hard to undo, once I put it on I would like to keep it on for a few days at least, but I'm hesitant to wear it out and about as I don't want to damage it.


----------



## einseine

GoStanford said:


> It's been so much fun looking at these photos - and I'm glad to see that this thread is still up and running fairly continuously over so many years.
> 
> I would like to know whether you all wear your tennis bracelets to the gym, at work, to do dishes, etc.  How often do you remove them?
> 
> The clasp on mine is so hard to undo, once I put it on I would like to keep it on for a few days at least, but I'm hesitant to wear it out and about as I don't want to damage it.



Hi GoStandford!  I understand what you mean.  Mine was so so so hard at first.  I wear it all day everyday except gym, while washing dishes, etc.  I take off before I take shower and go to bed.  It seems the clasp has got softer.  But, I still cannot wear it on my right hand by myself (I'm right-handed).  I was advised by my SA that I should take my bracelet to the boutique to check the clasp at least twice a year.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.


Wow - just WOW - it´s stunning! I love when tennis bracelets are a bit "different"! And this one is particularly amazing. Love your stack with the yellow gold JUC. So pretty! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

blumster said:


> So, I was at Nordstrom the other day and went to the Bony Levy trunk show where I came across this stunner.  Strongly considering it- what do you ladies think?  Not sure if I want something like this or a more "traditional" tennis bracelet of just rounds, thoughts?


bluster this bracelet is gorgeous! I would totally buy it if I could, lol. TB with different shapes of diamonds are so beautiful!


----------



## mickey

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



I mostly lurk here, but came out of hiding to say "wowza"! That bracelet is simply stunning. Wear it in good health.


----------



## einseine

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow - just WOW - it´s stunning! I love when tennis bracelets are a bit "different"! And this one is particularly amazing. Love your stack with the yellow gold JUC. So pretty! Congrats and enjoy!!!



Thanks Lovingdiamonds!  Totally agree!  I wanted a different one with fancy cut diamonds.  JUC looks so nice with anything.



mickey said:


> I mostly lurk here, but came out of hiding to say "wowza"! That bracelet is simply stunning. Wear it in good health.



Thanks mickey!  I did not think that I was a TB girl, but TB is a really special piece.


----------



## smalls

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



This bracelet is so stunning!  I love the way it looks paired with your other bracelets and rings.  Congrats!


----------



## smalls

blumster said:


> So, I was at Nordstrom the other day and went to the Bony Levy trunk show where I came across this stunner.  Strongly considering it- what do you ladies think?  Not sure if I want something like this or a more "traditional" tennis bracelet of just rounds, thoughts?



I like the alternating shapes in this!  Very pretty.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

blumster said:


> So, I was at Nordstrom the other day and went to the Bony Levy trunk show where I came across this stunner.  Strongly considering it- what do you ladies think?  Not sure if I want something like this or a more "traditional" tennis bracelet of just rounds, thoughts?



It is quite beautiful and even more special for not being traditional.


----------



## einseine

smalls said:


> This bracelet is so stunning!  I love the way it looks paired with your other bracelets and rings.  Congrats!



Thanks smalls!  And of course, it looks nice with PG Perlee Signature & vintage alhambra bracelet.  A diamond TB is such a versatile piece.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This is very beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## k*d

einseine said:


> Thanks Lovingdiamonds!  Totally agree!  I wanted a different one with fancy cut diamonds.  JUC looks so nice with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mickey!  I did not think that I was a TB girl, but TB is a really special piece.



Holy moly, I was temporarily blinded by your beautiful collection!  I love all the sparkle.


----------



## einseine

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is very beautiful. Congrats!





k*d said:


> Holy moly, I was temporarily blinded by your beautiful collection!  I love all the sparkle.



Thank you!!!


----------



## shermainelimxn

My diamond tennis bracelet!


----------



## lenie

Here are my two favorite tennis bracelets. The first is an emerald cut, 7.47ctw, F, VS. and the second is round brilliant,F, SI


----------



## Nymf

shermainelimxn said:


> My diamond tennis bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092908
> View attachment 3092909


 pretty! What's the total carat weight?


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> Here are my two favorite tennis bracelets. The first is an emerald cut, 7.47ctw, F, VS. and the second is round brilliant,F, SI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092920
> View attachment 3092922
> View attachment 3092923
> View attachment 3092918
> View attachment 3092919




Forgot to mention that the round, brilliant tennis bracelet is 8.48 ctw.


----------



## shermainelimxn

Nymf said:


> pretty! What's the total carat weight?




Should be 3.60ct total 53 diamonds


----------



## Nymf

shermainelimxn said:


> Should be 3.60ct total 53 diamonds


 pretty!!!!


----------



## shermainelimxn

Nymf said:


> pretty!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## e2icchelzc

Gift from dh. No idea what the total wt is hut I just live the darn thing so much!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Vintage s-link bracelet given to me as a graduation gift from my parents (it used to belong to my mother). I had a safety chain added by a local jeweler (thanks for the tip Skyqueen!) 

It's a little over 3ct TW (14K, I-J, 38 white diamonds, brilliant cut, 7.25" chain) but appears much larger IRL, I wonder perhaps because of the s-link, 2 prong style? I didn't care for it much at first (or the YG) but it has grown on me and now I really love it. It also never catches on anything which is a bonus! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## RadiancB

ForeverInPink said:


> Vintage s-link bracelet given to me as a graduation gift from my parents (it used to belong to my mother). I had a safety chain added by a local jeweler (thanks for the tip Skyqueen!)
> 
> It's a little over 3ct TW (14K, I-J, 38 white diamonds, brilliant cut, 7.25" chain) but appears much larger IRL, I wonder perhaps because of the s-link, 2 prong style? I didn't care for it much at first (or the YG) but it has grown on me and now I really love it. It also never catches on anything which is a bonus! Thanks for letting me share.



Its a very pretty bracelet! How come I never came across this particular thread before!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

RadiancB said:


> Its a very pretty bracelet! How come I never came across this particular thread before!!




Thank you RadiancB! It's a great thread, I learned a lot from reading it, and seeing all the droolworthy eyecandy also revived my childhood love of tennis bracelets! [emoji7]


----------



## sgj99

i'm reviving this older thread because i finally got my long dreamed of tennis bracelet (i will post pics shortly)!  it's a little over 5ctts, and the diamonds are:  clarity - SI, color - E, ideal cut and martini set in yellow gold.


----------



## staceyjan

Here is mine.  It was my wedding present 16 years ago and it was 14kt YG. Just got it dipped.  I will post stats later.


----------



## staceyjan

ForeverInPink said:


> Vintage s-link bracelet given to me as a graduation gift from my parents (it used to belong to my mother). I had a safety chain added by a local jeweler (thanks for the tip Skyqueen!)
> 
> It's a little over 3ct TW (14K, I-J, 38 white diamonds, brilliant cut, 7.25" chain) but appears much larger IRL, I wonder perhaps because of the s-link, 2 prong style? I didn't care for it much at first (or the YG) but it has grown on me and now I really love it. It also never catches on anything which is a bonus! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3127806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127808



Your bracelet reminds me of mine.  Maybe it is that vintage style. I def have to agree that it never gets caught on anything and does look so much bigger.


----------



## CSG

einseine said:


> I finally got my dream TB!  About 11 ct.  EC 0.3up & RB 0.2 each.  All are E/F & VVS/VS.  It's dazzling!:sunnies  Love my DH!:kiss:  Nothing will be on my jewelry wish list for a while.



This is jaw dropping!!!!!!! So beautiful!


----------



## sgj99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay! We're back from vacay and I took a quick photo, sorry, I've never used the timer on my camera before, it's not super sharp
> 
> edited to add, mine is just over 5 carats set in white gold.



your bracelet looks very much like mine.  are the stones set in a 3-prong setting instead of 4?  i'd never seen that before until i got mine.  they call it a "martini setting."


----------



## ForeverInPink

staceyjan said:


> Here is mine.  It was my wedding present 16 years ago and it was 14kt YG. Just got it dipped.  I will post stats later.



Pretty, it looks so nice in WG! I was just thinking of breaking mine out again for Spring/Summer


----------



## staceyjan

ForeverInPink said:


> Pretty, it looks so nice in WG! I was just thinking of breaking mine out again for Spring/Summer



Thanks! I never wore it when it was YG and now I love it!


----------



## ForeverInPink

staceyjan said:


> Thanks! I never wore it when it was YG and now I love it!



I'd thought about dipping mine in the past too but had made peace with the YG. Now you have me thinking about it again!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Stacyjan, your bracelet is amazing. I noticed in earlier in your Michele reveal. The two look fabulous together.


----------



## sgj99

not the best quality of photos since i took them with my phone but i'm so happy i finally get to share my bracelet in this thread


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> not the best quality of photos since i took them with my phone but i'm so happy i finally get to share my bracelet in this thread



Pretty!!


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> Pretty!!



thank you! 
i always wanted a classic-style tennis bracelet and my generous husband gifted it to me for my birthday.


----------



## lilsweetie

sgj99 said:


> thank you!
> i always wanted a classic-style tennis bracelet and my generous husband gifted it to me for my birthday.


The yellow gold looks great! Will this be a daily wear piece for you? I'm trying to decide if/when I get one whether I will wear it all the time.


----------



## sgj99

lilsweetie said:


> The yellow gold looks great! Will this be a daily wear piece for you? I'm trying to decide if/when I get one whether I will wear it all the time.



thank you!  i only wear yellow gold (with the exception of my two-tone watch) because i am really fair skinned and don't think silver or white gold/platinum look good on me.  this will be an everyday piece, that's why i didn't go bigger in the carat weight.  i'll get checked each year to make sure the prongs are in good shape.


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> thank you!
> i always wanted a classic-style tennis bracelet and my generous husband gifted it to me for my birthday.



Awe that's so sweet!  Luckily I have of those types of husbands too.  I lost my diamond tennis braclet at the airport a few years ago so my husband surprised me a with a larger carat one.   Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## Changeitup

Dipping or rhodium plating the s-link yellow gold tennis bracelet is genius and so much less expensive than a new setting.  I'm getting my 1990 gold s-link out and making an appointment with my jeweler ASAP.  Brilliant idea and so pretty on the wrist.


----------



## staceyjan

CoastalCouture said:


> Stacyjan, your bracelet is amazing. I noticed in earlier in your Michele reveal. The two look fabulous together.



Thank you! I'm still so happy w the watch and getting the bracelet dipped made me fall in love with it again!  There are 40 stones each .08 in size.


----------



## Rami00

Here is mine... Wear it almost everyday with my Cartier stack.


----------



## staceyjan

Changeitup said:


> Dipping or rhodium plating the s-link yellow gold tennis bracelet is genius and so much less expensive than a new setting.  I'm getting my 1990 gold s-link out and making an appointment with my jeweler ASAP.  Brilliant idea and so pretty on the wrist.



Can't wait to see it. I'm sure it will be gorgeous!


----------



## avcbob

I don't know if this qualifies; my wife wears a custom made tennis anklet rather than a tennis bracelet.


http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8496&pictureid=83761


----------



## Newchanel

I'm thinking of a tennis bracelet but I really can't decide which one I should get! Or if I should spend the money instead on earrings which I really love


----------



## staceyjan

Newchanel said:


> I'm thinking of a tennis bracelet but I really can't decide which one I should get! Or if I should spend the money instead on earrings which I really love



I think I would go for earrings since you already know the ones you want and love.


----------



## SouthTampa

It is stunning,   Is this a custom design?



Rami00 said:


> Here is mine... Wear it almost everyday with my Cartier stack.


----------



## Rami00

SouthTampa said:


> It is stunning,   Is this a custom design?



Thank you. It's from the Victoria collection (Tiffany).


----------



## ManonLC

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. It's from the Victoria collection (Tiffany).



This is so beautiful!!! Do you mind sharing how many carats is this bracelet in total? Thx!!!


----------



## Rami00

ManonLC said:


> This is so beautiful!!! Do you mind sharing how many carats is this bracelet in total? Thx!!!


 
Thank you! 3.08 total carat weight in platinum http://www.tiffany.ca/jewelry/brace...wse&searchkeyword=&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=473573


----------



## Leo the Lion

My 6 carat diamond tennis bracelet. Love it &#9829;


----------



## Nymf

Leo the Lion said:


> My 6 carat diamond tennis bracelet. Love it &#9829;


Gorgeous! How big is each stone?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Nymf said:


> Gorgeous! How big is each stone?


12.5 points each (?) since there are 48 stones (including the two on the closure). It's the perfect size for me. I originally wanted 4 or 5 carats.


----------



## EBMIC

Leo the Lion said:


> My 6 carat diamond tennis bracelet. Love it &#9829;


So pretty!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks Doll, you need to post your new bracelet


----------



## EBMIC

Leo the Lion said:


> Thanks Doll, you need to post your new bracelet



Thank you!  Here's mine, 5 Ct. Total weight.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Leo the Lion

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Here's mine, 5 Ct. Total weight.
> Thank you for letting me share.


 It is gorgeous on you!!!! Congrats sweetie &#9829;


----------



## EBMIC

Leo the Lion said:


> It is gorgeous on you!!!! Congrats sweetie &#9829;


Thank you!


----------



## nadiamo

My new bracelet, 3.85 ctw (7 pointers).


----------



## Changeitup

Absolutely stunning, ladies!


----------



## Leo the Lion

nadiamo said:


> My new bracelet, 3.85 ctw (7 pointers).


Very pretty on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## qtiekiki

Here's my 3 prong tennis bracelet.


----------



## Leo the Lion

qtiekiki said:


> Here's my 3 prong tennis bracelet.


Very shiny! Love the 3 prong like my earrings. Congrats!


----------



## LVoeletters

everyone's bracelets are making me want to redo my bangle for an alternating tennis bracelet to layer with the line bracelet.


----------



## EBMIC

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3317824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone's bracelets are making me want to redo my bangle for an alternating tennis bracelet to layer with the line bracelet.


So pretty!!


----------



## EBMIC

nadiamo said:


> My new bracelet, 3.85 ctw (7 pointers).


Stunning!


----------



## EBMIC

qtiekiki said:


> Here's my 3 prong tennis bracelet.


Very nice!


----------



## Peggieben

nadiamo said:


> My new bracelet, 3.85 ctw (7 pointers).




Can you share picture on the side of bracelet?


----------



## fraflori

Here is mine [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jssl1688

Wearing it with my 3 stone bracelet. Caught some really awesome fire the other day in the car.


----------



## kasumi168

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing it with my 3 stone bracelet. Caught some really awesome fire the other day in the car.
> View attachment 3320497
> View attachment 3320498



I love your bracelet with the alternating stones. And those blue flashes


----------



## Peggieben

This is my 3carat on 14k yellow gold. It was my first tennis bracelet. Hopping to have more in future


----------



## jssl1688

kasumi168 said:


> I love your bracelet with the alternating stones. And those blue flashes




Thank you Kasumi. I love the different shaped stones, all rounds are so beautiful too but just not unique and special enough for me. Yes, the fire always gets me each and every time. )


----------



## phillj12

Leo the Lion said:


> My 6 carat diamond tennis bracelet. Love it [emoji813]




Love this combo!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3317824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone's bracelets are making me want to redo my bangle for an alternating tennis bracelet to layer with the line bracelet.


Gorgeous &#9829;


----------



## EBMIC

fraflori said:


> Here is mine [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319993


Beautiful!


----------



## EBMIC

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing it with my 3 stone bracelet. Caught some really awesome fire the other day in the car.
> View attachment 3320497
> View attachment 3320498


Lovely!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321329
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321340
> 
> 
> This is my 3carat on 14k yellow gold. It was my first tennis bracelet. Hopping to have more in future


So pretty!!


----------



## sgj99

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing it with my 3 stone bracelet. Caught some really awesome fire the other day in the car.
> View attachment 3320497
> View attachment 3320498



very unique and beautiful.



Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321329
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321340
> 
> 
> This is my 3carat on 14k yellow gold. It was my first tennis bracelet. Hopping to have more in future



congratulations, it's gorgeous!



qtiekiki said:


> Here's my 3 prong tennis bracelet.



love this setting.  my husband bought me a tennis bracelet last month that is 3 prong also.  i'd never seen or heard of it before, it's called a "martini" setting


----------



## skyqueen

skyqueen said:


> Just beautiful!
> The only thing I would suggest would be an extra safety chain for added security. I had one made for mine.
> Not a very good pic but you get the idea.....................


I'm going to quote myself and add a warning. As I posted above, invest in an added security chain as well as having the diamonds and metal checked periodically by a jeweler.
2 days ago.while having lunch I looked down and my TB had broke by the clasp. Had it not been for the added safety chain I probably would not have noticed. I felt it move down my hand but it didn't fall off. I have my TB checked at least once a year usually to check the diamonds. This was metal fatigue. Off to my jeweler who will give it a complete overhaul and check every link.
Dodged a bullet...................


----------



## mularice

skyqueen said:


> I'm going to quote myself and add a warning. As I posted above, invest in an added security chain as well as having the diamonds and metal checked periodically by a jeweler.
> 2 days ago.while having lunch I looked down and my TB had broke by the clasp. Had it not been for the added safety chain I probably would not have noticed. I felt it move down my hand but it didn't fall off. I have my TB checked at least once a year usually to check the diamonds. This was metal fatigue. Off to my jeweler who will give it a complete overhaul and check every link.
> Dodged a bullet...................


Couldn't agree with you more. I lost one a while back because I didn't have a safety chain. After the initial anger from my parents died down, they admitted they were silly in not thinking of adding a chain to it. My replacement has a chain fitted and I've noticed recently that my clasp has been coming undone and I'm thankful that I have the chain! Having said that, my mother has lost 3 tennis bracelets, one of which did have a safety chain!


----------



## eunlee77

Here is my recent addition.


----------



## eunlee77

Oops sorry attachments are not showing for some reason.


----------



## Sparkledolll

So much eye candy in this thread! Here's me stacking with VCA


----------



## mcb100

Mine is tiny and I have only had it for 5 1/2 months but since then I have worn it every single day and never taken it off.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Beautiful pieces. Do you all wear them everyday? I have a diamond bangle that I'm debating wearing daily.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

This is the stack I wear daily. Diamond tennis bracelet stacked with the Dior oui bracelet and a custom made roman bangle. All in yellow gold.


----------



## skyqueen

meluvs2shop said:


> Beautiful pieces. Do you all wear them everyday? I have a diamond bangle that I'm debating wearing daily.


I have 4 diamond eternity bangles and have worn them everyday for the last 10 years.
Wear and enjoy..................


----------



## MsHermesAU

eunlee77 said:


> Oops sorry attachments are not showing for some reason.



This is my absolute dream tennis bracelet! 
Do you mind me asking the point size of each stone? I'm assuming they're over 20 points each? It's just gorgeous. TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

eunlee77 said:


> Oops sorry attachments are not showing for some reason.



Gorgeous! Details, please!!


----------



## tabbi001

Natalie j said:


> So much eye candy in this thread! Here's me stacking with VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806394
> View attachment 3806393


Love the bling!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

eunlee77 said:


> Oops sorry attachments are not showing for some reason.


WOW this is amazing! love your pictures. Your ring is stunning too! xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My hubby got me a diamond tennis bracelet for our 5th wedding anniversary on the 24th December. Its exquisite and I'm super excited to wear it. 
6tcw E/F colour and SI/VS (got to pick the diamonds myself from the parcel so made sure they were awesome), each stone 0.13ct.
Sorry pic is from my bathroom, the best lights are in there


----------



## westcoastgal

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My hubby got me a diamond tennis bracelet for our 5th wedding anniversary on the 24th December. Its exquisite and I'm super excited to wear it.
> 6tcw E/F colour and SI/VS (got to pick the diamonds myself from the parcel so made sure they were awesome), each stone 0.13ct.
> Sorry pic is from my bathroom, the best lights are in there


Beautiful!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

westcoastgal said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you !  xx


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My hubby got me a diamond tennis bracelet for our 5th wedding anniversary on the 24th December. Its exquisite and I'm super excited to wear it.
> 6tcw E/F colour and SI/VS (got to pick the diamonds myself from the parcel so made sure they were awesome), each stone 0.13ct.
> Sorry pic is from my bathroom, the best lights are in there


It's absolutely beautiful. Your hubby did such a good job.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My hubby got me a diamond tennis bracelet for our 5th wedding anniversary on the 24th December. Its exquisite and I'm super excited to wear it.
> 6tcw E/F colour and SI/VS (got to pick the diamonds myself from the parcel so made sure they were awesome), each stone 0.13ct.
> Sorry pic is from my bathroom, the best lights are in there



Looks so great on you! Love it with your wedding set. If you don't mind me asking, is your diamond pave wedding band from Tiffany?


----------



## baggingthebag

Wow! 

I just spent the last few days going through all 56 pages of this thread! Fun! 
Gorgeous bracelets, ladies! Love each and every single one of them. 

I have a few tennis bracelets myself, but I don't wear them enough. 
You have inspired me to pull them out of their boxes and start wearing them.

Here is a pic I just took - my two tone tennis bracelet (I had this made by my jeweler) and white gold and diamond bangle (Gift from my mom who had a pair. She gave one to me and one to my sister in law). I have another really thin one, but it has gone for repair. 

I wouldn't wear them together. This is just for the pic!


----------



## jpezmom

Really beautiful bracelets!  I think the diamond bangle is stunning - gives it a nice structure.  I've never seen a two-tone - so pretty!!  I don't own a tennis/diamond bracelet so thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## baggingthebag

jpezmom said:


> Really beautiful bracelets!  I think the diamond bangle is stunning - gives it a nice structure.  I've never seen a two-tone - so pretty!!  I don't own a tennis/diamond bracelet so thank you for the inspiration.



Thank you!
 I designed the two-tone bracelet so that it goes with the rest of my jewellery which is mostly yellow gold. 
I love the bangle too. I find it more wearable than the bracelet somehow...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I got this 5carat white gold tennis bracelet for Christmas. Unfortunately, it’s too big so im getting it shortened and adding a safety chain.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> It's absolutely beautiful. Your hubby did such a good job.


Thank you so much Rami! Im super happy with it. I feel so amazing when I wear it


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks so great on you! Love it with your wedding set. If you don't mind me asking, is your diamond pave wedding band from Tiffany?



Hi Shopgirl, thanks so much! Unfortunately my wedding band isn't from Tiffany & Co. When we got married I didn't have the budget for a TCo one, with a wedding, honeymoon and other life expenses at the time. I got one local and cheaper. I think the Tiffany Metro style is very similar, if you are interested


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi Shopgirl, thanks so much! Unfortunately my wedding band isn't from Tiffany & Co. When we got married I didn't have the budget for a TCo one, with a wedding, honeymoon and other life expenses at the time. I got one local and cheaper. I think the Tiffany Metro style is very similar, if you are interested



OK. Thanks! It _does_ look like the Tiffany Metro band.


----------



## skyqueen

baggingthebag said:


> Wow!
> 
> I just spent the last few days going through all 56 pages of this thread! Fun!
> Gorgeous bracelets, ladies! Love each and every single one of them.
> 
> I have a few tennis bracelets myself, but I don't wear them enough.
> You have inspired me to pull them out of their boxes and start wearing them.
> 
> Here is a pic I just took - my two tone tennis bracelet (I had this made by my jeweler) and white gold and diamond bangle (Gift from my mom who had a pair. She gave one to me and one to my sister in law). I have another really thin one, but it has gone for repair.
> 
> I wouldn't wear them together. This is just for the pic!
> 
> View attachment 3913434


Adore the bangle...unique!


NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I got this 5carat white gold tennis bracelet for Christmas. Unfortunately, it’s too big so im getting it shortened and adding a safety chain.


Glad you're getting the safety latch...it saved me. Enjoy your beautiful TB!


----------



## uzen

crjhht said:


> I have one but it is set in yellow gold which I never wear so I never wear it. I would sell it but my dh gave it to me after my son was born and I feel an attachment.


I don't know if it's possible on a tennis bracelet, but why not ask a good jeweler about having it 'dipped' or plated in white gold?


----------



## queenado

Hello everyone, this is my first post on TPF, I have been silently following for a while.
Recently I am so much into jewelry and esp. love the tennis bracelet. I would love to share with you guys how I wear my bracelets everyday.
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## jpezmom

queenado said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on TPF, I have been silently following for a while.
> Recently I am so much into jewelry and esp. love the tennis bracelet. I would love to share with you guys how I wear my bracelets everyday.
> Have a nice day everyone


Your tennis bracelet is beautiful!  What size is it?  It looks perfect for every day wear.  Love your stacks - the bracelets look great together!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

queenado said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on TPF, I have been silently following for a while.
> Recently I am so much into jewelry and esp. love the tennis bracelet. I would love to share with you guys how I wear my bracelets everyday.
> Have a nice day everyone



Love the evil eye


----------



## queenado

jpezmom said:


> Your tennis bracelet is beautiful!  What size is it?  It looks perfect for every day wear.  Love your stacks - the bracelets look great together!!


Hi Jpezmom, my tennis bracelet is 2ct, you are absolutely right its great for everyday wear, not over-the-top at all. Cheers


----------



## queenado

LilMissCutie said:


> Love the evil eye


thanks! it is very special to me, and the blue stone in the middle is actually blue diamond ^^ love it


----------



## baggingthebag

skyqueen said:


> Adore the bangle...unique!


thank you!


----------



## Chomel

Hi
I'm trying to decide between a 3 or 4 prong style from whiteflash using .15 carat stones. Do you ladies know which style is nicer in real life?
Thank you!


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel said:


> Hi
> I'm trying to decide between a 3 or 4 prong style from whiteflash using .15 carat stones. Do you ladies know which style is nicer in real life?
> Thank you!


I got both 3-prong and 4-prong TBs with 15-pt melees from Whiteflash.  I love the 3-prong more, because the spacing between melees makes the diamonds look bigger.  The diamonds in the 4-prong are stacked close together, so the diamonds do not look as big, and you need more diamond melees for the same bracelet length (so higher cost).

Be aware that Whiteflash sources different settings even for the 3-prong.  I got my first 3-prong TB 3-4 years before I decided to get a second one.  I love my first 3-prong TB.  The setting feels significant, and the diamonds look big.   However, when I ordered a second 3-prong 3-4 years later, I noticed the setting was different.  The spacing between melees was not even throughout.  The clasp was different as well.  I did not like the second 3-prong TB, so I returned it for a 4-prong setting.  Somehow the 4-prong setting looks and feels a bit “thinner” (with less metal).  I do not like the 4-prong, but it was still better the the second 3-prong.

A year later, some lady found my first 3-prong setting from IDJ, and posted her TB online with photos.  I compared carefully her bracelet with my first 3-prong and confirmed hers to be the same as my first 3-prong.  Apparently, IDJ offers both 3-prong settings, and She had to specify her preferred 3-prong setting.  In summary, not all 3-prong and 4-prong bracelet settings are alike.

In hindsight, I would have requested the TB setting to be shipped to me for inspection before letting Whiteflash set the diamonds.  At one point, I was thinking about having Whiteflash source my preferred 3-prong setting and reset the diamonds melees, and then put new 10-pt melees in the existing 4-prong setting.  Now, I am no longer wanting to make the change, because it is too much trouble and the reset will involve additional cost.  Instead, I would get a third TB with larger (40-pt or 50-pt) melees if I decide to get a third bracelet.

One thing for sure is that you cannot go wrong with Whiteflash ACA diamond melees.  They are worth the added cost over a regular diamond bracelet from other jewelry stores.


----------



## Chomel

Christiflora said:


> I got both 3-prong and 4-prong TBs with 15-pt melees from Whiteflash.  I love the 3-prong more, because the spacing between melees makes the diamonds look bigger.  The diamonds in the 4-prong are stacked close together, so the diamonds do not look as big, and you need more diamond melees for the same bracelet length (so higher cost).
> 
> Be aware that Whiteflash sources different settings even for the 3-prong.  I got my first 3-prong TB 3-4 years before I decided to get a second one.  I love my first 3-prong TB.  The setting feels significant, and the diamonds look big.   However, when I ordered a second 3-prong 3-4 years later, I noticed the setting was different.  The spacing between melees was not even throughout.  The clasp was different as well.  I did not like the second 3-prong TB, so I returned it for a 4-prong setting.  Somehow the 4-prong setting looks and feels a bit “thinner” (with less metal).  I do not like the 4-prong, but it was still better the the second 3-prong.
> 
> A year later, some lady found my first 3-prong setting from IDJ, and posted her TB online with photos.  I compared carefully her bracelet with my first 3-prong and confirmed hers to be the same as my first 3-prong.  Apparently, IDJ offers both 3-prong settings, and She had to specify her preferred 3-prong setting.  In summary, not all 3-prong and 4-prong bracelet settings are alike.
> 
> In hindsight, I would have requested the TB setting to be shipped to me for inspection before letting Whiteflash set the diamonds.  At one point, I was thinking about having Whiteflash source my preferred 3-prong setting and reset the diamonds melees, and then put new 10-pt melees in the existing 4-prong setting.  Now, I am no longer wanting to make the change, because it is too much trouble and the reset will involve additional cost.  Instead, I would get a third TB with larger (40-pt or 50-pt) melees if I decide to get a third bracelet.
> 
> One thing for sure is that you cannot go wrong with Whiteflash ACA diamond melees.  They are worth the added cost over a regular diamond bracelet from other jewelry stores.



Christiflora, Thank you so much for your detailed answer. You're right, the 4 prong costs significantly more than the 3. I thought I would like the look of 4 prong better with the diamonds looking more continuous but you make a really good point about the diamonds looking smaller. It seems crazy to pay more for a bracelet where the stones look smaller. When you have a chance, would you be able to upload a photo of your two bracelets on? It would help me a lot. It's really hard for me to decide without seeing, and I live in Canada so I don't want to have to ship back and forth too much. 
Thank you.


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel, photos cannot do justice to these Whiteflash TB's.  In real life, the 3-prong TB looks much better due to diamonds appearing larger.  I suggest that you order both the 3-prong and 4-prong settings (WITHOUT DIAMONDS) to check out in person before deciding.  it is worth paying for the round trip shipping.  You also need to check out how its feels on your wrist.  I like how compliant and substantial the 3-prong setting feels and looks.  I do not know which 4-prong setting Whiteflash is offering at the moment.  I would definitely check it out in person before deciding.
Per your request, I am attaching four photos.  Although  you cannot tell from these photos which setting looks better, at least you can see the difference in terms of spacing and shape.
Note that when you wear one TB on your wrist, the 3-prong setting looks just as continuous and fluid as the 4-prong, since there is nothing nearby for comparison.  Save the money from less diamonds and use it for bigger diamonds.  I regret that I did not get larger diamonds when I ordered my second TB.  Then again, with two same size TB's, I can stack them to get a more blingy look.


----------



## Christiflora

For completeness, I may as well show you a photo of the two different 3-prong settings.  The TB on top is my first TB that I like.  The TB at the bottom is the one that I returned.  Note that that spacing/gap is uneven and bigger in the bottom TB.  Also note the difference in the clasp (both ends).  The top TB feels very comfortable and compliant (better workmanship).  The bottom TB feels awkward.
if you decide to get the 3-prong, make sure the setting looks like the top one. Both have the safety latch.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Christiflora said:


> Chomel, photos cannot do justice to these Whiteflash TB's.  In real life, the 3-prong TB looks much better due to diamonds appearing larger.  I suggest that you order both the 3-prong and 4-prong settings (WITHOUT DIAMONDS) to check out in person before deciding.  it is worth paying for the round trip shipping.  You also need to check out how its feels on your wrist.  I like how compliant and substantial the 3-prong setting feels and looks.  I do not know which 4-prong setting Whiteflash is offering at the moment.  I would definitely check it out in person before deciding.
> Per your request, I am attaching four photos.  Although  you cannot tell from these photos which setting looks better, at least you can see the difference in terms of spacing and shape.
> Note that when you wear one TB on your wrist, the 3-prong setting looks just as continuous and fluid as the 4-prong, since there is nothing nearby for comparison.  Save the money from less diamonds and use it for bigger diamonds.  I regret that I did not get larger diamonds when I ordered my second TB.  Then again, with two same size TB's, I can stack them to get a more blingy look.
> 
> View attachment 3964100
> View attachment 3964101
> View attachment 3964103
> View attachment 3964104



They are gorgeous!!!! I like both but the 3-prong wins by a little bit.


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel said:


> Christiflora, Thank you so much for your detailed answer. You're right, the 4 prong costs significantly more than the 3. I thought I would like the look of 4 prong better with the diamonds looking more continuous but you make a really good point about the diamonds looking smaller. It seems crazy to pay more for a bracelet where the stones look smaller. When you have a chance, would you be able to upload a photo of your two bracelets on? It would help me a lot. It's really hard for me to decide without seeing, and I live in Canada so I don't want to have to ship back and forth too much.
> Thank you.


I realize you live in Canada and cannot ship things back and forth.  As an alternate suggestion, request Whiteflash for photos of the setting, including shots of front, back, sideway, and both clasp ends.  Compare your 3-prong with my photos to see which version yours is.  As a minimum, you can tell from the photos if the gap is adequately small and is even throughout the entire length.


----------



## luxebaglover

Christiflora said:


> For completeness, I may as well show you a photo of the two different 3-prong settings.  The TB on top is my first TB that I like.  The TB at the bottom is the one that I returned.  Note that that spacing/gap is uneven and bigger in the bottom TB.  Also note the difference in the clasp (both ends).  The top TB feels very comfortable and compliant (better workmanship).  The bottom TB feels awkward.
> if you decide to get the 3-prong, make sure the setting looks like the top one. Both have the safety latch.
> View attachment 3964115



Beautiful bracelets! Which setting you think is more secure? The 3 or 4 prong setting? Have you had any issues with any?


----------



## Chomel

Christiflora said:


> I realize you live in Canada and cannot ship things back and forth.  As an alternate suggestion, request Whiteflash for photos of the setting, including shots of front, back, sideway, and both clasp ends.  Compare your 3-prong with my photos to see which version yours is.  As a minimum, you can tell from the photos if the gap is adequately small and is even throughout the entire length.


Christiflora, I can't thank you enough for your detailed advice and photos. It's so helpful. I will ask WF to send photos of the setting on Monday. I totally see what you mean about the spacing. Also I understand what you mean about the workmanship of the setting. I want one that feels flexible and fluid, not awkward. I haven't really looked at any 3 prong bracelets in real life. Maybe I should see if a local jewler has one so I can see the difference in sparkle.


----------



## Christiflora

luxebaglover said:


> Beautiful bracelets! Which setting you think is more secure? The 3 or 4 prong setting? Have you had any issues with any?


I have no problems with either so far.  Both seem to be very secure.  I am not sure that 4-prong is any more secure than 3-prong.  Rather, I think workmanship (person who is skillful in setting the diamonds) is most important.
In terms of security, I think it is important that a TB has a safety latch in addition to the clasp.  If the clasp becomes loose, the safety latch will save you from loosing your bracelet.  Therefore, look for settings that have this extra safety feature.


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel said:


> Christiflora, I can't thank you enough for your detailed advice and photos. It's so helpful. I will ask WF to send photos of the setting on Monday. I totally see what you mean about the spacing. Also I understand what you mean about the workmanship of the setting. I want one that feels flexible and fluid, not awkward. I haven't really looked at any 3 prong bracelets in real life. Maybe I should see if a local jewler has one so I can see the difference in sparkle.


It is a good idea to try out various diamond bracelets in jewelry store.  However, there is no comparison when it comes to Whiteflash’s ACA diamond bracelet.  The diamonds sparkle very happily.  They are F color VS clarity and most importantly, well cut.
Please post your experience when you get your TB.


----------



## Chomel

Christiflora said:


> It is a good idea to try out various diamond bracelets in jewelry store.  However, there is no comparison when it comes to Whiteflash’s ACA diamond bracelet.  The diamonds sparkle very happily.  They are F color VS clarity and most importantly, well cut.
> Please post your experience when you get your TB.


Yes, I will. I'm definitely going with the Whiteflash ACA's, they sound incredible


----------



## RT1

Here's a pic of mine....5ct white gold.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I got this last year for my birthday and haven't taken it off since.


----------



## vthunni

RTone said:


> Here's a pic of mine....5ct white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988970
> 
> I got this last year for my birthday and haven't taken it off since.



That’s gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## lilsweetie

Do you think it would scratch up a watch a lot of if worn beside it?


----------



## JenW

lilsweetie said:


> Do you think it would scratch up a watch a lot of if worn beside it?


Yes.


----------



## Chomel

Christiflora said:


> I got both 3-prong and 4-prong TBs with 15-pt melees from Whiteflash.  I love the 3-prong more, because the spacing between melees makes the diamonds look bigger.  The diamonds in the 4-prong are stacked close together, so the diamonds do not look as big, and you need more diamond melees for the same bracelet length (so higher cost).
> 
> Be aware that Whiteflash sources different settings even for the 3-prong.  I got my first 3-prong TB 3-4 years before I decided to get a second one.  I love my first 3-prong TB.  The setting feels significant, and the diamonds look big.   However, when I ordered a second 3-prong 3-4 years later, I noticed the setting was different.  The spacing between melees was not even throughout.  The clasp was different as well.  I did not like the second 3-prong TB, so I returned it for a 4-prong setting.  Somehow the 4-prong setting looks and feels a bit “thinner” (with less metal).  I do not like the 4-prong, but it was still better the the second 3-prong.
> 
> A year later, some lady found my first 3-prong setting from IDJ, and posted her TB online with photos.  I compared carefully her bracelet with my first 3-prong and confirmed hers to be the same as my first 3-prong.  Apparently, IDJ offers both 3-prong settings, and She had to specify her preferred 3-prong setting.  In summary, not all 3-prong and 4-prong bracelet settings are alike.
> 
> In hindsight, I would have requested the TB setting to be shipped to me for inspection before letting Whiteflash set the diamonds.  At one point, I was thinking about having Whiteflash source my preferred 3-prong setting and reset the diamonds melees, and then put new 10-pt melees in the existing 4-prong setting.  Now, I am no longer wanting to make the change, because it is too much trouble and the reset will involve additional cost.  Instead, I would get a third TB with larger (40-pt or 50-pt) melees if I decide to get a third bracelet.
> 
> One thing for sure is that you cannot go wrong with Whiteflash ACA diamond melees.  They are worth the added cost over a regular diamond bracelet from other jewelry stores.


Hi Christiflora,
I'm still trying to decide on my bracelet. I'm wondering if I should go bigger than 0.15 stones. I can't find any jewelry stores around here with stones around that size (they're all smaller or way bigger), nor have I been able to find a 3 prong setting. Could I ask you a big favour? Could you post photos of your 3 prong and your 4 prong separately that show your hand for perspective. I think we are about the same size. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel said:


> Hi Christiflora,
> I'm still trying to decide on my bracelet. I'm wondering if I should go bigger than 0.15 stones. I can't find any jewelry stores around here with stones around that size (they're all smaller or way bigger), nor have I been able to find a 3 prong setting. Could I ask you a big favour? Could you post photos of your 3 prong and your 4 prong separately that show your hand for perspective. I think we are about the same size. Thanks so much for your help.


I think TB's with small stones are .great for casual occasions and stacking with multiple, small bracelets and/or a watch/bangle.  Large stones are better suited for more formal occasions.  15-pt stone is the happy medium, and can be worn alone for all occasions.  If you plan to get one diamond TB for a long while, then I suggest you to get the 15-pt rather than larger stone.  When you are ready to get a second TB, then get the larger stone.
I checked the 3-prong setting from Whiteflash website, it looks like the one I returned.  If you decide to get 3-prong, ask for the old setting.  Attached is a photo of how the clasp looks like in the old 3-prong setting (left bracelet in photo).


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel said:


> Hi Christiflora,
> I'm still trying to decide on my bracelet. I'm wondering if I should go bigger than 0.15 stones. I can't find any jewelry stores around here with stones around that size (they're all smaller or way bigger), nor have I been able to find a 3 prong setting. Could I ask you a big favour? Could you post photos of your 3 prong and your 4 prong separately that show your hand for perspective. I think we are about the same size. Thanks so much for your help.


I am not sure if you can tell any size difference from model photos of me wearing each bracelet alone.  I think from a distance, stones of both bracelet types look the same size and one cannot tell any gap difference.  I do not mind about paying more for the 4-prong with more diamonds needed.  I do not like my 4-prong as much as the 3-prong only because the particular setting I got has relatively thin metal at the base (thus less substantial feel).
Rather than one photo for each bracelet, I think more helpful to you is a photo of me wearing both bracelets from a distance.  (Don't have a photo with proper clothing handy, so snap one after I got home from gym.)   Can you tell which bracelet is 3-prong?
I understand your difficulty in purchasing and handling returns from Canada.  Definitely, it is important to do all homework to avoid the possibility of return.  Please feel free to send me a message if you have questions.


----------



## Christiflora

Chomel said:


> Hi Christiflora,
> I'm still trying to decide on my bracelet. I'm wondering if I should go bigger than 0.15 stones. I think we are about the same size. Thanks so much for your help.


For your information, my 3-prong bracelet has a total of 38 stones (instead of the 40 stones in a standard 7-inch bracelet).  My 4-prong has 46 stones (instead of 48 total in a standard 7-inch bracelet).  It is a little too loose for my liking.  I think 45 stones would be perfect.  When I wear both bracelets together, the 4-prong is always the one closer to my palm.


----------



## Chomel

Christiflora said:


> I am not sure if you can tell any size difference from model photos of me wearing each bracelet alone.  I think from a distance, stones of both bracelet types look the same size and one cannot tell any gap difference.  I do not mind about paying more for the 4-prong with more diamonds needed.  I do not like my 4-prong as much as the 3-prong only because the particular setting I got has relatively thin metal at the base (thus less substantial feel).
> Rather than one photo for each bracelet, I think more helpful to you is a photo of me wearing both bracelets from a distance.  (Don't have a photo with proper clothing handy, so snap one after I got home from gym.)   Can you tell which bracelet is 3-prong?
> I understand your difficulty in purchasing and handling returns from Canada.  Definitely, it is important to do all homework to avoid the possibility of return.  Please feel free to send me a message if you have questions.


Thank you so much for your help. Your bracelets are sooooo gorgeous together. Is the 3 prong one closest to your hand?


----------



## SallyS

lilsweetie said:


> Do you think it would scratch up a watch a lot of if worn beside it?



Yes, most brackets will scratch a metal watch/band. It’s the main reason I only do it on occasion esp with my good watches


----------



## Lec8504

Just picked up this lovely piece and wanted to share.  I’ve been looking for something to stack with my Love bracelet and this fits perfectly imo


----------



## sheanabelle

Lec8504 said:


> View attachment 4025824
> 
> 
> Just picked up this lovely piece and wanted to share.  I’ve been looking for something to stack with my Love bracelet and this fits perfectly imo


Perfect!


----------



## Mcandy

Been lusting for one but I guess it will just remain a dream. Anyway i think it would attract thieves lol.


----------



## Myke518

Lec8504 said:


> View attachment 4025824
> 
> 
> Just picked up this lovely piece and wanted to share.  I’ve been looking for something to stack with my Love bracelet and this fits perfectly imo



Lovely! Can I ask however, how many carats/points are the stones in your eternity band?


----------



## Stephie2800

My 3 ct. TB, wedding present from my husband


----------



## GoStanford

Stephie2800 said:


> My 3 ct. TB, wedding present from my husband


Ahem - that's also quite a ring you have!  Your accessories look beautiful.  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Stephie2800

GoStanford said:


> Ahem - that's also quite a ring you have!  Your accessories look beautiful.  Thanks for sharing the photo.



Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Stephie2800 said:


> My 3 ct. TB, wedding present from my husband


Loving your tennis bracelet!
PLease tell me more about your AMAZING ring haha! its gorgeous


----------



## Stephie2800

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Loving your tennis bracelet!
> PLease tell me more about your AMAZING ring haha! its gorgeous



Thank you so much
My ring is a light pink sapphire with a diamond halo set in white gold.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Stephie2800 said:


> Thank you so much
> My ring is a light pink sapphire with a diamond halo set in white gold.



wow that is amazing! I love it! xx


----------



## Stephie2800

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow that is amazing! I love it! xx



Thank you so much


----------



## rishikamehra

My new bracelet 
Emeralds and 15 pointer pear diamonds 
I’ve stacked it with my 10 pointer diamond tennis bracelet 
In love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Helen Dixon

If you had to choose between these two which would you prefer?

I can’t decide!

My first (and likely only) tennis bracelet. 

The channel one is £6,000;
Metal: 14ct White Gold
Weight: 19.4g
Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
Colour: F – G
Clarity: SI2
Total Diamond Weight: 10.00ct
Size: 7 inches

The prong one is £7,600
Metal: 18ct White Gold
Weight : 13.6g
Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
Colour: F/G
Clarity: VS
Total Diamond Weight: 7.6ct
Size: 7.5 inches


Advice and opinions welcome!!


----------



## thewildraven

I like the look of the first .. but prefer the specs of the second


----------



## westcoastgal

Helen Dixon said:


> If you had to choose between these two which would you prefer?
> 
> I can’t decide!
> 
> My first (and likely only) tennis bracelet.
> 
> The channel one is £6,000;
> Metal: 14ct White Gold
> Weight: 19.4g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F – G
> Clarity: SI2
> Total Diamond Weight: 10.00ct
> Size: 7 inches
> 
> The prong one is £7,600
> Metal: 18ct White Gold
> Weight : 13.6g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F/G
> Clarity: VS
> Total Diamond Weight: 7.6ct
> Size: 7.5 inches
> 
> 
> Advice and opinions welcome!!


Is there any info on the cuts of the diamonds? I know they don’t usually grade smaller diamonds in this manner, but just wondering because they have given you all the color and clarity info. Is there one which sparkles more to you? Are these the only choices?


----------



## Helen Dixon

thewildraven said:


> I like the look of the first .. but prefer the specs of the second


I’m so undecided! My first venture into the world of tennis bracelets!


----------



## Helen Dixon

westcoastgal said:


> Is there any info on the cuts of the diamonds? I know they don’t usually grade smaller diamonds in this manner, but just wondering because they have given you all the color and clarity info. Is there one which sparkles more to you? Are these the only choices?



That’s all the info I have. 

I’m wondering if the second is a little more...young? I’m in my 30s.


----------



## westcoastgal

The second one is more modern I think. First one is more Marilyn Monroe or classic. I’d go with the one you just like better. I recommend you really see which one sparkles more.




Helen Dixon said:


> That’s all the info I have.
> 
> I’m wondering if the second is a little more...young? I’m in my 30s.


----------



## Helen Dixon

westcoastgal said:


> The second one is more modern I think. First one is more Marilyn Monroe or classic. I’d go with the one you just like better. I recommend you really see which one sparkles more.



I think the spaced between the second one make it sparkle more, as more light gets in.

I just don't know what I reallllly want!


----------



## thewildraven

Leave it a while  ... it’s an awful lot of money so there should be no doubt in your mind as to which one you want ...
Neither is really jumping out at you .. so you may not have found “IT’ yet


----------



## westcoastgal

Helen Dixon said:


> I think the spaced between the second one make it sparkle more, as more light gets in.
> 
> I just don't know what I reallllly want!


I think you need to wait until you want a specific one. You’ll know then! Have you looked at a ton of photos? There’s no rush!


----------



## skyqueen

Helen Dixon said:


> If you had to choose between these two which would you prefer?
> 
> I can’t decide!
> 
> My first (and likely only) tennis bracelet.
> 
> The channel one is £6,000;
> Metal: 14ct White Gold
> Weight: 19.4g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F – G
> Clarity: SI2
> Total Diamond Weight: 10.00ct
> Size: 7 inches
> 
> The prong one is £7,600
> Metal: 18ct White Gold
> Weight : 13.6g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F/G
> Clarity: VS
> Total Diamond Weight: 7.6ct
> Size: 7.5 inches
> 
> 
> Advice and opinions welcome!!


Both are gorgeous...the first is classic, the second more modern. Remember "diamond shrinkage" especially for a TB. I upgraded from a 7.5 ct to 12 ct to 14 ct. I'm done and satisfied! My specs are G/VS2...very sparkly. But as you noted you may have better light saturation (sparkle) with the second one...not as much metal. A wonderful dilemma!


----------



## Luv n bags

I love the second one


----------



## lulu_ma

Helen Dixon said:


> If you had to choose between these two which would you prefer?
> 
> I can’t decide!
> 
> My first (and likely only) tennis bracelet.
> 
> The channel one is £6,000;
> Metal: 14ct White Gold
> Weight: 19.4g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F – G
> Clarity: SI2
> Total Diamond Weight: 10.00ct
> Size: 7 inches
> 
> The prong one is £7,600
> Metal: 18ct White Gold
> Weight : 13.6g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F/G
> Clarity: VS
> Total Diamond Weight: 7.6ct
> Size: 7.5 inches
> 
> 
> Advice and opinions welcome!!



Oh I wish I had done more research when I got my 4 ct tennis bracelet from my dh 12 years ago!

I recently figured out that I really prefer the ”u prong” setting.  I was going to upgrade my 4 ct classic line to a 5 ct prong set, but I just ended up get another “u prong” 3 ct in yellow gold so I can easily mix metals.  You see in the side by side that the 3 ct prong set looks almost same size as the 4 ct classic line. 

But, for you, Helen Dixon, I like the classic line setting.  In the smaller carat weight, I think prong looks great, but that 10 ct looks right on your wrist, if it sparkles enough for you! #toughdecisions


----------



## calisnoopy

Tiffany Victoria Diamond Tennis Bracelet ❤️


----------



## BigAkoya

calisnoopy said:


> Tiffany Victoria Diamond Tennis Bracelet [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4164732
> View attachment 4164731
> View attachment 4164730



Thanks for sharing.  May I ask what carat weight it is?  I am also deciding on the Victoria and can’t decide which carat weight is the best as they come in several weight sizes.  

Thanks!


----------



## calisnoopy

willeyi said:


> Thanks for sharing.  May I ask what carat weight it is?  I am also deciding on the Victoria and can’t decide which carat weight is the best as they come in several weight sizes.
> 
> Thanks!



Yap...it's the 3.26 ctw one ❤️


----------



## RadiantPassing

What do you all think about the Victoria Mixed Cluster bracelet? Is it too much bling to wear every day?


----------



## lulu_ma

RadiantPassing said:


> What do you all think about the Victoria Mixed Cluster bracelet? Is it too much bling to wear every day?
> 
> very pretty. but imo a little too fancy for everyday unless you live in an area where people dress up a lot...


----------



## BigAkoya

RadiantPassing said:


> What do you all think about the Victoria Mixed Cluster bracelet? Is it too much bling to wear every day?



I prefer the alternating bracelet more.  Even though it’s similar, the structure and look is more classic and you can wear that daily.  

The mixed cluster bracelet you show looks more formal because of the various sizes of each cluster.  

Hope that makes sense.  I would get the alternating bracelet in platinum.  And try on the earrings too.  I like the medium size the best but that’s just me.  

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

This one... the alternating one.  Do you see how it is more symmetrical?


----------



## RadiantPassing

Thank you, very helpful! A bid for the rose gold version was happening yesterday, which is why I was considering the purchase. But I'm glad now I didn't bid. I do like the more symmetrical look that you pointed out.


----------



## bhurry

calisnoopy said:


> Tiffany Victoria Diamond Tennis Bracelet ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4164732
> View attachment 4164731
> View attachment 4164730


My gosh, that is one gorgeous ring!!!!


----------



## Tiare

I love that top stack in the photo with the sequin jacket!



calisnoopy said:


> Tiffany Victoria Diamond Tennis Bracelet ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4164732
> View attachment 4164731
> View attachment 4164730


----------



## J Cn

Helen Dixon said:


> If you had to choose between these two which would you prefer?
> 
> I can’t decide!
> 
> My first (and likely only) tennis bracelet.
> 
> The channel one is £6,000;
> Metal: 14ct White Gold
> Weight: 19.4g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F – G
> Clarity: SI2
> Total Diamond Weight: 10.00ct
> Size: 7 inches
> 
> The prong one is £7,600
> Metal: 18ct White Gold
> Weight : 13.6g
> Stone: Round Brilliant Diamond
> Colour: F/G
> Clarity: VS
> Total Diamond Weight: 7.6ct
> Size: 7.5 inches
> 
> 
> Advice and opinions welcome!!


Where did you find these bracelets? I personally like the style of the first one.


----------



## JessQ

Sparkledolll said:


> So much eye candy in this thread! Here's me stacking with VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806394
> View attachment 3806393


Hi,  I am considering buying a tennis bracelet and I recently came across your post.  I really like your tennis bracelets.  Are you able to tell me what the total carat weight of your TB is? And, how many diamonds are there?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JessQ

Elegantlytwist said:


> This is the stack I wear daily. Diamond tennis bracelet stacked with the Dior oui bracelet and a custom made roman bangle. All in yellow gold.


Hi,  I am considering buying a tennis bracelet and I recently came across your post.  I really like your tennis bracelet.  Are you able to tell me what the total carat weight of your TB is? And, how many diamonds are there?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JessQ

meluvs2shop said:


> Beautiful pieces. Do you all wear them everyday? I have a diamond bangle that I'm debating wearing daily.


Hi,  I am considering buying a tennis bracelet and I recently came across your post.  I really like your tennis bracelets.  Are you able to tell me what the total carat weight of your TB is? And, how many diamonds are there?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3317824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone's bracelets are making me want to redo my bangle for an alternating tennis bracelet to layer with the line bracelet.


 still rocking these but need to reset the bigger bangle. Not sure how yet.


----------



## efleon

Wondering if anyone layers their tennis bracelet with their watch on the left wrist? 
I tried yesterday but it bugged me and kept clanking and twisting and getting under the watchface.
But I see a lot of people do it IRL.
Any advice welcome!


----------



## skyqueen

efleon said:


> Wondering if anyone layers their tennis bracelet with their watch on the left wrist?
> I tried yesterday but it bugged me and kept clanking and twisting and getting under the watchface.
> But I see a lot of people do it IRL.
> Any advice welcome!


Left wrist...same TB, different watches.


----------



## efleon

skyqueen said:


> Left wrist...same TB, different watches.
> View attachment 4772690
> 
> View attachment 4772698
> 
> View attachment 4772702


Super helpful SkyQueen thank you! 
Wowza pieces!!!!
I see you put the TB on the wrist side of your watch. Let me try that because I was trying it on the other side.
Oh...and here is my newest bracelet that I’m planning on wearing on the right wrist so that moves my existing TB to the watch side!


----------



## skyqueen

efleon said:


> Super helpful SkyQueen thank you!
> Wowza pieces!!!!
> I see you put the TB on the wrist side of your watch. Let me try that because I was trying it on the other side.
> Oh...and here is my newest bracelet that I’m planning on wearing on the right wrist so that moves my existing TB to the watch side!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772708


Gorgeous! I had my TB shortened so it stays put and doesn't flop around the watch. Does that make sense?


----------



## efleon

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous! I had my TB shortened so it stays put and doesn't flop around the watch. Does that make sense?


Yes. Absolutely.
Giving it a whirl today!
Will report back....


----------



## Tempo

efleon said:


> Yes. Absolutely.
> Giving it a whirl today!
> Will report back....


Actually I don’t mind if they clank or twist, I’ve made them long enough so they can go over the watch. I usually wear them behind the watch, but it does not bother me, if they come to the other side during the day. Most of the time I stack them with another bracelet or two and I like it when the tennis bracelet makes the stack look a bit chaotic.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Wearing my 18ct rose gold with pink diamonds (1ctw, 96 diamonds) tennis bracelet and matching ring for a date night with hubby


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wearing my 18ct rose gold with pink diamonds (1ctw, 96 diamonds) tennis bracelet and matching ring for a date night with hubby


So pretty!


----------



## Pevi

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wearing my 18ct rose gold with pink diamonds (1ctw, 96 diamonds) tennis bracelet and matching ring for a date night with hubby


Beautiful! And lovely hands!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Pevi said:


> Beautiful! And lovely hands!



thanks so much! thats very kind of you xx



Cool Breeze said:


> So pretty!



thank you lovely lady xx


----------



## jpezmom

Hello!  I’ve been researching my first tennis bracelet purchase. Curious if any one owns the Whiteflash x- prong tennis bracelets?  It seems to be quite a bit of metal but they can do a custom traditional four prong basket setting instead. I think I prefer the square traditional four prong style but curious if x-prong is better. Also any thoughts on James Allen vs Whiteflash for a 5 carat bracelet? Thank you!


----------



## FunBagz

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  I’ve been researching my first tennis bracelet purchase. Curious if any one owns the Whiteflash x- prong tennis bracelets?  It seems to be quite a bit of metal but they can do a custom traditional four prong basket setting instead. I think I prefer the square traditional four prong style but curious if x-prong is better. Also any thoughts on James Allen vs Whiteflash for a 5 carat bracelet? Thank you!



While I don't have a Whiteflash x-prong tennis bracelet, WF is far more reputable than James Allen (who was acquired by Signet a few years ago and has since declined in quality).  Of course, you pay a premium for the quality WF provides.  Other options to consider are Brian Gavin and ID Jewelry in NYC (you can request upgraded quality diamonds, they do custom work, are very reputable and reasonably priced).  Here is a pic of my 5ctw tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry (3 prong style, but they offer 4 prong). Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Chomel

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  I’ve been researching my first tennis bracelet purchase. Curious if any one owns the Whiteflash x- prong tennis bracelets?  It seems to be quite a bit of metal but they can do a custom traditional four prong basket setting instead. I think I prefer the square traditional four prong style but curious if x-prong is better. Also any thoughts on James Allen vs Whiteflash for a 5 carat bracelet? Thank you!



I started off just like you looking at the whiteflash x prong but in the end I was worried there was too much metal showing. I would highly recommend working with whiteflash, they can easily source a traditional 4 prong setting if you prefer. I looked at their custom 4 prong but in the end I decided to go for a custom wave setting which for me gave the stones the traditional round/square look of a 4 prong but was a bit different.


----------



## jpezmom

FunBagz said:


> While I don't have a Whiteflash x-prong tennis bracelet, WF is far more reputable than James Allen (who was acquired by Signet a few years ago and has since declined in quality).  Of course, you pay a premium for the quality WF provides.  Other options to consider are Brian Gavin and ID Jewelry in NYC (you can request upgraded quality diamonds, they do custom work, are very reputable and reasonably priced).  Here is a pic of my 5ctw tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry (3 prong style, but they offer 4 prong). Good luck with your decision.
> 
> View attachment 4934865


Thank you, FunBagz, for your feedback and gorgeous photo!  I hope you don’t mind but I have saved your photo - it is perfection.  And it gives me a great idea how the 5 ct bracelet looks on a wrist. I am going to move off of James Allen and focus on Whiteflash and the other jewelers as well.
Do you mind sending me the specs for your bracelet?  Curious if folks are going for the higher quality cuts and colors.  Or if it is less important given the smaller stones. Thanks again!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Chomel said:


> I started off just like you looking at the whiteflash x prong but in the end I was worried there was too much metal showing. I would highly recommend working with whiteflash, they can easily source a traditional 4 prong setting if you prefer. I looked at their custom 4 prong but in the end I decided to go for a custom wave setting which for me gave the stones the traditional round/square look of a 4 prong but was a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935245


Beautiful bracelet!  Love the design and stone presence.


----------



## jpezmom

Chomel said:


> I started off just like you looking at the whiteflash x prong but in the end I was worried there was too much metal showing. I would highly recommend working with whiteflash, they can easily source a traditional 4 prong setting if you prefer. I looked at their custom 4 prong but in the end I decided to go for a custom wave setting which for me gave the stones the traditional round/square look of a 4 prong but was a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935245



Chomel - this is stunning!  Wow - looks amazing on you! Did you work with Whiteflash on this design?


----------



## Chomel

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful bracelet!  Love the design and stone presence.


Thank you!!


----------



## Chomel

jpezmom said:


> Chomel - this is stunning!  Wow - looks amazing on you! Did you work with Whiteflash on this design?


Thank you so much. I’m really happy with it. Yes, I literally spent over a year going back and forth trying to decide on the design and size. Whiteflash was amazing. They were so helpful and so patient and there was never any pressure. I’m not an expert in this stuff but I think there are many different designs for settings that they can order. There are multiple different styles of 3 and 4 prong settings with different amounts of metal and different sizes that accommodate different sized stones. It was literally hundreds of emails. I went with the F-G colour ACA’s.


----------



## jpezmom

Chomel said:


> Thank you so much. I’m really happy with it. Yes, I literally spent over a year going back and forth trying to decide on the design and size. Whiteflash was amazing. They were so helpful and so patient and there was never any pressure. I’m not an expert in this stuff but I think there are many different designs for settings that they can order. There are multiple different styles of 3 and 4 prong settings with different amounts of metal and different sizes that accommodate different sized stones. It was literally hundreds of emails. I went with the F-G colour ACA’s.


This is great to hear about the service by Whiteflash! I've been exchanging emails and calls with them.  I am thinking the ACA F-G is the way to go as well. If this is my only tennis bracelet, I want it to be super sparkly!


----------



## FunBagz

jpezmom said:


> Thank you, FunBagz, for your feedback and gorgeous photo!  I hope you don’t mind but I have saved your photo - it is perfection.  And it gives me a great idea how the 5 ct bracelet looks on a wrist. I am going to move off of James Allen and focus on Whiteflash and the other jewelers as well.
> Do you mind sending me the specs for your bracelet?  Curious if folks are going for the higher quality cuts and colors.  Or if it is less important given the smaller stones. Thanks again!!



Thank you @jpezmom . Color is F/G, Clarity is SI and each stone is .11ct.  The length is 7" and my wrist is just under 6".  The cut quality of the diamonds is the most important factor in making them appear bright and sparkly, so it is important to go with a vendor you trust to use stones with high cut quality. Have fun bracelet shopping!


----------



## skyqueen

jpezmom said:


> Thank you, FunBagz, for your feedback and gorgeous photo!  I hope you don’t mind but I have saved your photo - it is perfection.  And it gives me a great idea how the 5 ct bracelet looks on a wrist. I am going to move off of James Allen and focus on Whiteflash and the other jewelers as well.
> Do you mind sending me the specs for your bracelet?  Curious if folks are going for the higher quality cuts and colors.  Or if it is less important given the smaller stones. Thanks again!!


I got a 6.80 F/VS2 YG bezel TB from Santa. I went up in color because of the bezel and being YG. Glad I did...very sparkly! This size is great, can be worn alone or layered.


----------



## Chomel

jpezmom said:


> This is great to hear about the service by Whiteflash! I've been exchanging emails and calls with them.  I am thinking the ACA F-G is the way to go as well. If this is my only tennis bracelet, I want it to be super sparkly!



Have fun designing your bracelet! Mine was the same. I knew I’d only ever get one. Here’s some sparkly photos. It’s very pretty. I think you’ll love the ACA’s in real life.


----------



## skyqueen

Chomel said:


> Have fun designing your bracelet! Mine was the same. I knew I’d only ever get one. Here’s some sparkly photos. It’s very pretty. I think you’ll love the ACA’s in real life.
> View attachment 4935724
> View attachment 4935725
> View attachment 4935726
> View attachment 4935727


Damn...I want this! So unique and gorgeous


----------



## jpezmom

skyqueen said:


> I got a 6.80 F/VS2 YG bezel TB from Santa. I went up in color because of the bezel and being YG. Glad I did...very sparkly! This size is great, can be worn alone or layered.
> 
> View attachment 4935603


Wow - what a special gift from Santa!  The sparkle definitely comes through. You have lovely jewelry pieces!!!


----------



## jpezmom

Chomel said:


> Have fun designing your bracelet! Mine was the same. I knew I’d only ever get one. Here’s some sparkly photos. It’s very pretty. I think you’ll love the ACA’s in real life.
> View attachment 4935724
> View attachment 4935725
> View attachment 4935726
> View attachment 4935727


Beyond stunning!  You’ve sold me on the ACA diamonds! Such a special one of a kind bracelet - loving the photos!


----------



## fuschiapeony

Hello all! What’s a reasonable price for a diamond tennis bracelet that has the following specs: 7 inches long, .15 carats per diamond, f color, and 18 k white gold. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tutu2008

Check out bluenile.com


----------



## 336

Deoends on the specs of diamonds, and also how many diamonds?


----------



## fuschiapeony

336 said:


> Deoends on the specs of diamonds, and also how many diamonds?



Hi,
A jeweler is in the process of getting a quote for me. I’m looking at 15 points per stone. A bit less than 50 diamonds. F color, SI clarity (I think).  What would be a reasonable price to pay? Thanks!


----------



## 336

7 carat maybe about 8k retail, maybe a little more for platinum. You should try googling how much a 7ct tennis bracelet would cost, bear in mind that designer brands will have a huge mark up.


----------



## fuschiapeony

336 said:


> 7 carat maybe about 8k retail, maybe a little more for platinum. You should try googling how much a 7ct tennis bracelet would cost, bear in mind that designer brands will have a huge mark up.



thank you! I’ve tried googling and the prices in the results vary so much. I’ll keep searching for a consistent answer


----------



## k*d

There are a lot of variables, hence the range of prices you’re seeing. Setting, metal, color, and clarity all factor into the price beyond CTW.

I’d suggest looking at Whiteflash, Brian Gavin, James Allen, Costco, and Blue Nile to set a baseline for what’s reasonable.


----------



## missD

Does anyone have a graduated tennis bracelet? Does it flip? As in the larger, heavier diamonds flip inwards to your wrist when worn?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

missD said:


> Does anyone have a graduated tennis bracelet? Does it flip? As in the larger, heavier diamonds flip inwards to your wrist when worn?
> 
> View attachment 4939137



It shouldn't flip if the bracelet isn't too big. If it's 0.5 - 1.9 inches bigger than your wrist, it should be fine. BTW, LOVE this diamond tennis bracelet!


----------



## Lady_Stardust

My tennis bracelet just arrived; it's 2 ctw in yellow gold. I had originally planned to buy the Mejuri tennis bracelet, but asked for advice on the blog first and was told the price wasn't worth it (the Mejuri bracelet is only one carat). Really glad I listened and found this one vintage instead!


----------



## mrs moulds

Chomel said:


> Have fun designing your bracelet! Mine was the same. I knew I’d only ever get one. Here’s some sparkly photos. It’s very pretty. I think you’ll love the ACA’s in real life.
> View attachment 4935724
> View attachment 4935725
> View attachment 4935726
> View attachment 4935727


Beautiful


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Need opinions regarding princess cut or round brilliant cut for tennis bracelet?

These two are priced the same, which one would you go for? I would need to size them both

6.5 tcw, vs2, I color, 7”



6.3 tcw, vs2, I color, 7.5”


----------



## FunBagz

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Need opinions regarding princess cut or round brilliant cut for tennis bracelet?
> 
> These two are priced the same, which one would you go for? I would need to size them both
> 
> 6.5 tcw, vs2, I color, 7”
> View attachment 4944591
> 
> 
> 6.3 tcw, vs2, I color, 7.5”
> View attachment 4944599



Round and princess cut diamonds perform very differently.  Rounds are known to have the have the most sparkle and fire of all cuts due to the way light reflects throughout the stone, so I’m team round.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

FunBagz said:


> Round and princess cut diamonds perform very differently.  Rounds are known to have the have the most sparkle and fire of all cuts due to the way light reflects throughout the stone, so I’m team round.



Thank you for your help. I have the round on order and should arrive next week. Can’t wait to see it on my wrist. I wish I could see them side by side. But it’s not available in a store near me.


----------



## andforpoise

Does anyone wear their tennis bracelet daily with other bracelets? If so, do you have a picture?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

The bracelet arrived. As suspected it I will need to size it down, about an 1”. 5 to 6 links. 

I am still deciding to keep or not. 

6.3 tcw, vs2, from Costco








And I thought I will make a band with the extra links if I keep it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The bracelet arrived. As suspected it I will need to size it down, about an 1”. 5 to 6 links.
> 
> I am still deciding to keep or not.
> 
> 6.3 tcw, vs2, from Costco
> 
> View attachment 4947712
> View attachment 4947713
> View attachment 4947714
> View attachment 4947715
> View attachment 4947716
> 
> 
> And I thought I will make a band with the extra links if I keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4947718



Ooooh it’s gorgeous!!! So sparkly and the diamonds look a really good size. Keep, keep, keep!


----------



## skyqueen

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The bracelet arrived. As suspected it I will need to size it down, about an 1”. 5 to 6 links.
> 
> I am still deciding to keep or not.
> 
> 6.3 tcw, vs2, from Costco
> 
> View attachment 4947712
> View attachment 4947713
> View attachment 4947714
> View attachment 4947715
> View attachment 4947716
> 
> 
> And I thought I will make a band with the extra links if I keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4947718


You picked the right one...perfect!


----------



## skyqueen

andforpoise said:


> Does anyone wear their tennis bracelet daily with other bracelets? If so, do you have a picture?


YG arm/WG arm


----------



## Rockysmom

Here’s mine. I think I’d like to have it shortened.


----------



## avcbob

My wife has a tennis anklet rather than a tennis bracelet!


----------



## cherylc

I finally got my first tennis bracelet! Wanted something delicate for my first one and originally was eyeing one from ring concierge but decided to go with XIV Karats (been following on IG for a while) because they had more options and better value IMO.

I’m in Canada so I had to email and order that way. Cannot rave enough about their customer service! For my fellow Canadians, shipping will depend on the amount of your order and arrived in 2 days. I paid only sales tax, no additional duty aside from UPS brokerage fee. I got several items and love everything!






						14 Karat Gold Illusion Set Bracelet With Round Cut Diamonds Weighing 1.95 – 2.05 Carats. | XIV Karats LTD
					






					xivkarats.com
				




Rose Gold illusion set 1.95 tcw, white and sparkly, they say they use G-I, VS-SI quality





Here’s a view with some rings I got from them too


----------



## Canturi lover

cherylc said:


> I finally got my first tennis bracelet! Wanted something delicate for my first one and originally was eyeing one from ring concierge but decided to go with XIV Karats (been following on IG for a while) because they had more options and better value IMO.
> 
> I’m in Canada so I had to email and order that way. Cannot rave enough about their customer service! For my fellow Canadians, shipping will depend on the amount of your order and arrived in 2 days. I paid only sales tax, no additional duty aside from UPS brokerage fee. I got several items and love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Karat Gold Illusion Set Bracelet With Round Cut Diamonds Weighing 1.95 – 2.05 Carats. | XIV Karats LTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xivkarats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold illusion set 1.95 tcw, white and sparkly, they say they use G-I, VS-SI quality
> 
> View attachment 4950479
> View attachment 4950480
> View attachment 4950481
> 
> Here’s a view with some rings I got from them too
> View attachment 4950482
> View attachment 4950483


It’s very beautiful @cherylc and looks amazing with your other wonderful bracelets.


----------



## Cool Breeze

cherylc said:


> I finally got my first tennis bracelet! Wanted something delicate for my first one and originally was eyeing one from ring concierge but decided to go with XIV Karats (been following on IG for a while) because they had more options and better value IMO.
> 
> I’m in Canada so I had to email and order that way. Cannot rave enough about their customer service! For my fellow Canadians, shipping will depend on the amount of your order and arrived in 2 days. I paid only sales tax, no additional duty aside from UPS brokerage fee. I got several items and love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Karat Gold Illusion Set Bracelet With Round Cut Diamonds Weighing 1.95 – 2.05 Carats. | XIV Karats LTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xivkarats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold illusion set 1.95 tcw, white and sparkly, they say they use G-I, VS-SI quality
> 
> View attachment 4950479
> View attachment 4950480
> View attachment 4950481
> 
> Here’s a view with some rings I got from them too
> View attachment 4950482
> View attachment 4950483


Congratulations!  You picked out some beautiful pieces.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## lynne_ross

cherylc said:


> I finally got my first tennis bracelet! Wanted something delicate for my first one and originally was eyeing one from ring concierge but decided to go with XIV Karats (been following on IG for a while) because they had more options and better value IMO.
> 
> I’m in Canada so I had to email and order that way. Cannot rave enough about their customer service! For my fellow Canadians, shipping will depend on the amount of your order and arrived in 2 days. I paid only sales tax, no additional duty aside from UPS brokerage fee. I got several items and love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Karat Gold Illusion Set Bracelet With Round Cut Diamonds Weighing 1.95 – 2.05 Carats. | XIV Karats LTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xivkarats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold illusion set 1.95 tcw, white and sparkly, they say they use G-I, VS-SI quality
> 
> View attachment 4950479
> View attachment 4950480
> View attachment 4950481
> 
> Here’s a view with some rings I got from them too
> View attachment 4950482
> View attachment 4950483


Beautiful love all the pieces!


----------



## jpezmom

Hello!  After much thought I ended up purchasing a 6 ct, 12 pts per stone, 4 prong, 14k, F color, SI cut, 7 inch tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry in NY. Thank you FunBagz for your photos and recommendation!  

Is it possible to have diamond shrinkage syndrome already?  The bracelet is light and delicate. Works for every day when I typically wear an Apple Watch. I wonder if I should have gone with the 3 prong for larger stones. Although I love the look of the 4 prong line bracelet. Seems to look bigger in photos! Here are some shots with various watches for reference. I may inquire with IDJ about the larger stone just out of curiosity!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  After much thought I ended up purchasing a 6 ct, 12 pts per stone, 4 prong, 14k, F color, SI cut, 7 inch tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry in NY. Thank you FunBagz for your photos and recommendation!
> 
> Is it possible to have diamond shrinkage syndrome already?  The bracelet is light and delicate. Works for every day when I typically wear an Apple Watch. I wonder if I should have gone with the 3 prong for larger stones. Although I love the look of the 4 prong line bracelet. Seems to look bigger in photos! Here are some shots with various watches for reference. I may inquire with IDJ about the larger stone just out of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959766
> View attachment 4959764
> View attachment 4959763



Looks beautiful!


----------



## DR2014

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  After much thought I ended up purchasing a 6 ct, 12 pts per stone, 4 prong, 14k, F color, SI cut, 7 inch tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry in NY. Thank you FunBagz for your photos and recommendation!
> 
> Is it possible to have diamond shrinkage syndrome already?  The bracelet is light and delicate. Works for every day when I typically wear an Apple Watch. I wonder if I should have gone with the 3 prong for larger stones. Although I love the look of the 4 prong line bracelet. Seems to look bigger in photos! Here are some shots with various watches for reference. I may inquire with IDJ about the larger stone just out of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959766
> View attachment 4959764
> View attachment 4959763


Looks great, beautiful and classic! I am trying to decide between this size and slightly bigger myself. Just hard to know what size is everyday, but still has the presence you want. Would you mind sharing which size Rolex you have? Thanks.


----------



## Cool Breeze

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  After much thought I ended up purchasing a 6 ct, 12 pts per stone, 4 prong, 14k, F color, SI cut, 7 inch tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry in NY. Thank you FunBagz for your photos and recommendation!
> 
> Is it possible to have diamond shrinkage syndrome already?  The bracelet is light and delicate. Works for every day when I typically wear an Apple Watch. I wonder if I should have gone with the 3 prong for larger stones. Although I love the look of the 4 prong line bracelet. Seems to look bigger in photos! Here are some shots with various watches for reference. I may inquire with IDJ about the larger stone just out of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959766
> View attachment 4959764
> View attachment 4959763


I think it looks great!


----------



## jpezmom

DR2014 said:


> Looks great, beautiful and classic! I am trying to decide between this size and slightly bigger myself. Just hard to know what size is everyday, but still has the presence you want. Would you mind sharing which size Rolex you have? Thanks.


Hi! It’s a 31mm Rolex. The other watches are 40mm Apple and small Tank Solo.
I think I am going to go larger. 6 ct sounded like it was the right size but I want larger stones. I didn’t get a chance to try in the stores given the pandemic so took a leap of faith that 6 ct was the right size. Let us know what you decide!  PM me if you need more photos. Happy to provide more comparison shots!


----------



## DR2014

jpezmom said:


> Hi! It’s a 31mm Rolex. The other watches are 40mm Apple and small Tank Solo.
> I think I am going to go larger. 6 ct sounded like it was the right size but I want larger stones. I didn’t get a chance to try in the stores given the pandemic so took a leap of faith that 6 ct was the right size. Let us know what you decide!  PM me if you need more photos. Happy to provide more comparison shots!


Thank you, that is so kind! I am planning to go try some on soon myself, its kind of a long term project for me anyway. Please share details of what you get!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Mine is 6 ct. and I'm really in love with this size. I think it looks like a classic tennis bracelet.


----------



## jpezmom

Leo the Lion said:


> Mine is 6 ct. and I'm really in love with this size. I think it looks like a classic tennis bracelet.


Leo - it’s lovely!  You’re making me appreciate my bracelet more. Thank you!!


----------



## Kitty S.

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The bracelet arrived. As suspected it I will need to size it down, about an 1”. 5 to 6 links.
> 
> I am still deciding to keep or not.
> 
> 6.3 tcw, vs2, from Costco
> 
> View attachment 4947712
> View attachment 4947713
> View attachment 4947714
> View attachment 4947715
> View attachment 4947716
> 
> 
> And I thought I will make a band with the extra links if I keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4947718


I am contemplating over the same bracelet. Did your decide to keep this one? I have a small wrist like you, not sure it‘d make sense buy this 7.5” one or go for a 7” instead...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Kitty S. said:


> I am contemplating over the same bracelet. Did your decide to keep this one? I have a small wrist like you, not sure it‘d make sense buy this 7.5” one or go for a 7” instead...



I like it, but don’t love it. I think I may return it and get a smaller one, just so I don’t have spend more money in sizing it. The price for the quality is very attractive.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  After much thought I ended up purchasing a 6 ct, 12 pts per stone, 4 prong, 14k, F color, SI cut, 7 inch tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry in NY. Thank you FunBagz for your photos and recommendation!
> 
> Is it possible to have diamond shrinkage syndrome already?  The bracelet is light and delicate. Works for every day when I typically wear an Apple Watch. I wonder if I should have gone with the 3 prong for larger stones. Although I love the look of the 4 prong line bracelet. Seems to look bigger in photos! Here are some shots with various watches for reference. I may inquire with IDJ about the larger stone just out of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959766
> View attachment 4959764
> View attachment 4959763




Looks great against your Rolex and Cartier. I’m not an Apple Watch person, I personally think the bracelet is too nice and pretty for Apple Watch.


----------



## Onthego

Leo the Lion said:


> Mine is 6 ct. and I'm really in love with this size. I think it looks like a classic tennis bracelet.


It is gorgeous. Can I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## cherylc

jpezmom said:


> Hello!  After much thought I ended up purchasing a 6 ct, 12 pts per stone, 4 prong, 14k, F color, SI cut, 7 inch tennis bracelet from ID Jewelry in NY. Thank you FunBagz for your photos and recommendation!
> 
> Is it possible to have diamond shrinkage syndrome already?  The bracelet is light and delicate. Works for every day when I typically wear an Apple Watch. I wonder if I should have gone with the 3 prong for larger stones. Although I love the look of the 4 prong line bracelet. Seems to look bigger in photos! Here are some shots with various watches for reference. I may inquire with IDJ about the larger stone just out of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959766
> View attachment 4959764
> View attachment 4959763



Beautiful! I think it's the perfect size, great for every day but substantial enough to really make an impact. I'm hoping down the line I can add something like this to my collection. Looks great with your fancier watches. I tend not to wear any bracelets with my apple watch so I wear them on my other wrist.


----------



## jpezmom

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Looks great against your Rolex and Cartier. I’m not an Apple Watch person, I personally think the bracelet is too nice and pretty for Apple Watch.


Thank you! The bracelet definitely elevates any watch for sure.  It's a love-hate with my Apple watch - it's great for fitness tracking and being an extension of my phone, but it's definitely not elegant in any way.  Keep us posted on whether you keep your bracelet - good luck with your decision!!


----------



## jpezmom

cherylc said:


> Beautiful! I think it's the perfect size, great for every day but substantial enough to really make an impact. I'm hoping down the line I can add something like this to my collection. Looks great with your fancier watches. I tend not to wear any bracelets with my apple watch so I wear them on my other wrist.


Thank you!!  Good point, I should try my tennis bracelet on my right wrist.  I have a rose gold love bracelet but I think they would co-exist nicely even though they are different metals.  The tennis bracelet has been on my bucket list for a while so am very grateful that my husband was sweet enough to make it happen this year.   Can't wait to see yours in the near future!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Kitty S. said:


> I am contemplating over the same bracelet. Did your decide to keep this one? I have a small wrist like you, not sure it‘d make sense buy this 7.5” one or go for a 7” instead...



Did you make the purchase?

I finally wore the bracelet 2 times to test it out, I looped it under my watch so it won’t fall out, and love the sparkle, the diamonds are super clear and very brilliant! I think it’s a keeper for me. Now I need to find a true area jeweler to get it sized and make something with the extras.


----------



## Kitty S.

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Did you make the purchase?
> 
> I finally wore the bracelet 2 times to test it out, I looped it under my watch so it won’t fall out, and love the sparkle, the diamonds are super clear and very brilliant! I think it’s a keeper for me. Now I need to find a true area jeweler to get it sized and make something with the extras.


Glad to hear you are keeping it. Thanks for sharing! I pulled the trigger right before the sale ended, shipped it for store pickup, so will see it myself soon. I asked a friend who is in jewelry business about adjusting length, she said the cost is only $50-70, so you shouldn’t have trouble with it. I will either use my extra diamonds to make a long earring to mismatch with my existing pair, or add them to the clasp as one of the Costco reviewer did. That is, if I decide to keep it. I will likely to be looking at Costco site for a while to make sure I won’t have a diamond shrinkage regret


----------



## missD

Finally made the purchase and got it today.


----------



## DR2014

missD said:


> Finally made the purchase and got it today.
> View attachment 4978005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978007


I love this look, @missD ! Would you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## missD

DR2014 said:


> I love this look, @missD ! Would you mind sharing where you got it?



Here: https://jenkonline.com/collections/bracelets

My bracelet is now sold out though. But there is a larger version called the Kesha.
Check out JenKPix on Instagram.


----------



## rtn2008

I’d thought I post a reply here instead of a new thread. I narrowed my tennis bracelet search to 2 options now. Both are the same price, CAD3600. Which one, quality or quantity?

Birks (previously part of Mayor) 2ctw G/SI1 set in 18k WG (it’s on sale,30% off). It’s likely these are better cut diamonds.

Costco 3ctw I/VS2 set in 14k WG.


----------



## FunBagz

rtn2008 said:


> I’d thought I post a reply here instead of a new thread. I narrowed my tennis bracelet search to 2 options now. Both are the same price, CAD3600. Which one, quality or quantity?
> 
> Birks (previously part of Mayor) 2ctw G/SI1 set in 18k WG (it’s on sale,30% off). It’s likely these are better cut diamonds.
> 
> Costco 3ctw I/VS2 set in 14k WG.



I don't know anything about Birks but surprisingly, Costco actually has some very good quality diamonds.  They have a very generous return policy as well (at least in the US, not sure about Canada).  Can you buy/order the Costco one and take it into Birks to compare them?


----------



## rtn2008

Costco has the same generous return policy here. Thanks for the tip! 



FunBagz said:


> I don't know anything about Birks but surprisingly, Costco actually has some very good quality diamonds.  They have a very generous return policy as well (at least in the US, not sure about Canada).  Can you buy/order the Costco one and take it into Birks to compare them?


----------



## rtn2008

Wow, were you expecting to pay duties? I'm looking to purchase a tennis bracelet and didn't consider anything from US since I am worried about getting smacked by duties! The exchange rate is pretty decent now and will consider if it make sense! 



cherylc said:


> I finally got my first tennis bracelet! Wanted something delicate for my first one and originally was eyeing one from ring concierge but decided to go with XIV Karats (been following on IG for a while) because they had more options and better value IMO.
> 
> I’m in Canada so I had to email and order that way. Cannot rave enough about their customer service! For my fellow Canadians, shipping will depend on the amount of your order and arrived in 2 days. I paid only sales tax, no additional duty aside from UPS brokerage fee. I got several items and love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Karat Gold Illusion Set Bracelet With Round Cut Diamonds Weighing 1.95 – 2.05 Carats. | XIV Karats LTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xivkarats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold illusion set 1.95 tcw, white and sparkly, they say they use G-I, VS-SI quality
> 
> View attachment 4950479
> View attachment 4950480
> View attachment 4950481
> 
> Here’s a view with some rings I got from them too
> View attachment 4950482
> View attachment 4950483


----------



## cherylc

rtn2008 said:


> Wow, were you expecting to pay duties? I'm looking to purchase a tennis bracelet and didn't consider anything from US since I am worried about getting smacked by duties! The exchange rate is pretty decent now and will consider if it make sense!



I wasn’t sure because you never know. But technically if goods originate/made from US they shouldn’t be subject to duty because of NAFTA. I usually visit the US to shop in person but obviously now I can’t. but had I gone in person I would have had to pay CA sales tax then be taxed HST if I declared to customs. So when I look at it that way, was totally worth it to order online.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

rtn2008 said:


> I’d thought I post a reply here instead of a new thread. I narrowed my tennis bracelet search to 2 options now. Both are the same price, CAD3600. Which one, quality or quantity?
> 
> Birks (previously part of Mayor) 2ctw G/SI1 set in 18k WG (it’s on sale,30% off). It’s likely these are better cut diamonds.
> 
> Costco 3ctw I/VS2 set in 14k WG.



Costco, their diamonds are clean and bright. I tried the 3ctw in the store before I got mine and love it. If you read the reviews a lot of people commented that they have appraised twice the Costco price.


----------



## NY2LA

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Costco, their diamonds are clean and bright. I tried the 3ctw in the store before I got mine and love it. If you read the reviews a lot of people commented that they have appraised twice the Costco price.


I bought mine at Costco and it’s truly excellent


----------



## rtn2008

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Costco, their diamonds are clean and bright. I tried the 3ctw in the store before I got mine and love it. If you read the reviews a lot of people commented that they have appraised twice the Costco price.


costco ca just added a 3 ctw bracelet and will take the plunge today! Happy V-Day!


----------



## DR2014

So Costco also added a 6.3 ctw bracelet - and strangely, the setting reminds me of C de Cartier! Check it out!


			https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-6.30-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100677224.html
		



			CRN8501900 - C de Cartier earrings - White gold, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## NY2LA

DR2014 said:


> So Costco also added a 6.3 ctw bracelet - and strangely, the setting reminds me of C de Cartier! Check it out!
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-6.30-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100677224.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRN8501900 - C de Cartier earrings - White gold, diamonds - Cartier


I have this one! They stopped selling it for a while. Love it


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

DR2014 said:


> So Costco also added a 6.3 ctw bracelet - and strangely, the setting reminds me of C de Cartier! Check it out!
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-6.30-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100677224.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRN8501900 - C de Cartier earrings - White gold, diamonds - Cartier



That’s the one I got, there was $1000 off on it before xmas until Jan22. It keeps getting sold out and restocked. 

So as some there pieces that I have been following.


----------



## DR2014

AmeeLVSBags said:


> That’s the one I got, there was $1000 off on it before xmas until Jan22. It keeps getting sold out and restocked.
> 
> So as some there pieces that I have been following.


wow, $1000 off!! must keep my eye on it for another special!


----------



## lolakitten

Does anyone have a tennis bracelet from James Allen? They have 25% off tennis bracelets until March 7. Wondering if they are decent quality as the price is good. I’ve never purchased anything from James Allen before.


----------



## FunBagz

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have a tennis bracelet from James Allen? They have 25% off tennis bracelets until March 7. Wondering if they are decent quality as the price is good. I’ve never purchased anything from James Allen before.



James Allen was acquired by Signet (who owns Jared, Kay, Zales, etc.) a while back and ever since then their quality and customer serviced have declined so I'd be hesitant to purchase from them.  That said, I think they have a pretty good return policy so it might be ordering since you can always return.


----------



## missD

FunBagz said:


> James Allen was acquired by Signet (who owns Jared, Kay, Zales, etc.) a while back and ever since then their quality and customer serviced have declined so I'd be hesitant to purchase from them.  That said, I think they have a pretty good return policy so it might be ordering since you can always return.



no wonder! I keep seeing their advertisements on YouTube and was like “wow....when did they become so mass?”


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Left wrist...same TB, different watches.
> View attachment 4772690
> 
> View attachment 4772698
> 
> View attachment 4772702


My Sky queen, my Jewelry Queen! Your bracelets are simply stunning.


----------



## iced_cold_brew

It took me foreeeevvveerrrrr to decide on the length of mine! I think I brought in it to the jewelers' at least three times  Bracelets are my absolute favorite type of jewelry to wear so I was excited to get it back!


----------



## rtn2008

iced_cold_brew said:


> It took me foreeeevvveerrrrr to decide on the length of mine! I think I brought in it to the jewelers' at least three times  Bracelets are my absolute favorite type of jewelry to wear so I was excited to get it back!
> 
> View attachment 5011756


What length did you end up with?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

What is the rule of thumb for sizing tennis bracelets. Mine is 7.5” and it just drops too long, almost slips out, not sure how much I need to alter it to.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AmeeLVSBags said:


> What is the rule of thumb for sizing tennis bracelets. Mine is 7.5” and it just drops too long, almost slips out, not sure how much I need to alter it to.



I like my bracelets to be about a half inch longer than my wrist. My wrist is 6.0 inches, and I find 6.5 inches for a bracelet to be the most comfortable for me.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I like my bracelets to be about a half inch longer than my wrist. My wrist is 6.0 inches, and I find 6.5 inches for a bracelet to be the most comfortable for me.


Thank you.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I wear mine quite regularly- one is 3ct and the other is 10ct for comparison


----------



## WindyCityCoco

skyqueen said:


> Left wrist...same TB, different watches.
> View attachment 4772690
> 
> View attachment 4772698
> 
> View attachment 4772702


SkyQueen- im drooling over your watch collection!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

If you are in the market for tennis bracelet, Costco has the $1000 off again on the 6.3 ctw round brilliant cut, vs2, I color. Comes out to $4800. It’s good thru May 2.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Another Costco sale on Tennis Bracelet is coming up, 5/19 to 6/13, $700 off 4.00 ctw, vs2, I color, 14k gold. After discount $3k.


----------



## LisaValena

iced_cold_brew said:


> It took me foreeeevvveerrrrr to decide on the length of mine! I think I brought in it to the jewelers' at least three times  Bracelets are my absolute favorite type of jewelry to wear so I was excited to get it back!
> 
> View attachment 5011756



This is stunning and pure perfection. Excellent choice. The size looks just right. I can’t wait to upgrade mine to one like this.


----------



## LisaValena

WindyCityCoco said:


> I wear mine quite regularly- one is 3ct and the other is 10ct for comparison



I love how you styled this stack. I find it very chic.


----------



## nicolecrab

Could anyone share cost insight on what a TB between 10-12tcw would cost from a jeweler?


----------



## FunBagz

nicolecrab said:


> Could anyone share cost insight on what a TB between 10-12tcw would cost from a jeweler?



The cost varies greatly depending on many factors, including quality of the diamonds, type of metal, etc.  Local, brick and mortar jewelers generally charge more than online retailers due to the the cost of their overhead.  Here are some examples of pricing:

ID Jewelry has a showroom in NYC and an online presence (very reputable and use quality diamonds) has these options on their website, but they also do custom work and you can request upgraded diamonds for an additional cost:









						12.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 4 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 12-CT-LB126
					

12.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 4 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 12CT-LB126




					idjewelry.com
				












						10.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 3 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 10CT-LB1
					

Buy this stunning 10 carat diamond tennis bracelet today at I.D. Jewelry! This 14K gold diamond bracelet adds an elegant sparkle to any outfit you choose.




					idjewelry.com
				




Adiamor has a showroom in LA and an online presence and has this one: 








						10 cttw Diamond Tennis Bracelet White Gold
					

This substantial 10 cttw diamond bracelet is sure to draw envy from all and is the perfect accessory for any outfit from loungewear to ball gowns.  This bracelet is 7 inches long and made of 14k white gold and all natural G-H Color I Clarity diamonds. Can be made shorter or longer upon request.




					www.adiamor.com
				




Costco:



			https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-10.00-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100682463.html
		




			https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-12.00-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100736336.html
		


Blue Nile is having a sale on this 10ctw: 








						Classic Diamond Tennis Bracelet in 14k White Gold (10 ct. tw.) | Blue Nile
					

Radiating brilliance that rivals the stars in the sky, this 14k white gold tennis bracelet shines bright as a string of meticulously matched round diamonds fill with light from every angle of their v-prong settings.




					www.bluenile.com
				




James Allen (who I do not recommend) has 10ctw tennis bracelets starting at $16,740 (or $8,200 for lab grown stones).


----------



## nicolecrab

FunBagz said:


> The cost varies greatly depending on many factors, including quality of the diamonds, type of metal, etc.  Local, brick and mortar jewelers generally charge more than online retailers due to the the cost of their overhead.  Here are some examples of pricing:
> 
> ID Jewelry has a showroom in NYC and an online presence (very reputable and use quality diamonds) has these options on their website, but they also do custom work and you can request upgraded diamonds for an additional cost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 4 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 12-CT-LB126
> 
> 
> 12.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 4 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 12CT-LB126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idjewelry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 3 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 10CT-LB1
> 
> 
> Buy this stunning 10 carat diamond tennis bracelet today at I.D. Jewelry! This 14K gold diamond bracelet adds an elegant sparkle to any outfit you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idjewelry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adiamor has a showroom in LA and an online presence and has this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 cttw Diamond Tennis Bracelet White Gold
> 
> 
> This substantial 10 cttw diamond bracelet is sure to draw envy from all and is the perfect accessory for any outfit from loungewear to ball gowns.  This bracelet is 7 inches long and made of 14k white gold and all natural G-H Color I Clarity diamonds. Can be made shorter or longer upon request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adiamor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costco:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-10.00-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100682463.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-12.00-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100736336.html
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Nile is having a sale on this 10ctw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Diamond Tennis Bracelet in 14k White Gold (10 ct. tw.) | Blue Nile
> 
> 
> Radiating brilliance that rivals the stars in the sky, this 14k white gold tennis bracelet shines bright as a string of meticulously matched round diamonds fill with light from every angle of their v-prong settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluenile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Allen (who I do not recommend) has 10ctw tennis bracelets starting at $16,740 (or $8,200 for lab grown stones).



Thank you so much this is super helpful! Appreciate all the links very much. Trying to decide between a TB or an oval eternity band for an anniversary gift


----------



## rsen

nicolecrab said:


> Could anyone share cost insight on what a TB between 10-12tcw would cost from a jeweler?


The Cost really depends on the clarity and quality of the diamonds used. Check out Noble_diamond_ on Instagram. By far the best prices out there! Also very knowledgeable, trustworthy and great customer service. My husband just got me an amazing ring from them and I’m beyond happy!


----------



## Avelin

FunBagz said:


> The cost varies greatly depending on many factors, including quality of the diamonds, type of metal, etc.  Local, brick and mortar jewelers generally charge more than online retailers due to the the cost of their overhead.  Here are some examples of pricing:
> 
> ID Jewelry has a showroom in NYC and an online presence (very reputable and use quality diamonds) has these options on their website, but they also do custom work and you can request upgraded diamonds for an additional cost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 4 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 12-CT-LB126
> 
> 
> 12.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 4 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 12CT-LB126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idjewelry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.00CT 14KT WHITE GOLD 3 PRONG ROUND DIAMOND TENNIS BRACELET 10CT-LB1
> 
> 
> Buy this stunning 10 carat diamond tennis bracelet today at I.D. Jewelry! This 14K gold diamond bracelet adds an elegant sparkle to any outfit you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idjewelry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adiamor has a showroom in LA and an online presence and has this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 cttw Diamond Tennis Bracelet White Gold
> 
> 
> This substantial 10 cttw diamond bracelet is sure to draw envy from all and is the perfect accessory for any outfit from loungewear to ball gowns.  This bracelet is 7 inches long and made of 14k white gold and all natural G-H Color I Clarity diamonds. Can be made shorter or longer upon request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adiamor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costco:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-10.00-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100682463.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-12.00-ctw-vs2-clarity%2c-i-color-diamond-14kt-gold-tennis-bracelet.product.100736336.html
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Nile is having a sale on this 10ctw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Diamond Tennis Bracelet in 14k White Gold (10 ct. tw.) | Blue Nile
> 
> 
> Radiating brilliance that rivals the stars in the sky, this 14k white gold tennis bracelet shines bright as a string of meticulously matched round diamonds fill with light from every angle of their v-prong settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluenile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Allen (who I do not recommend) has 10ctw tennis bracelets starting at $16,740 (or $8,200 for lab grown stones).



Hey, I’m looking toget a tennis bracelet from James Allen, just wanted to know why you wouldn’t recommend them? Thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Avelin said:


> Hey, I’m looking toget a tennis bracelet from James Allen, just wanted to know why you wouldn’t recommend them? Thanks!


Idk her reason for not recommending them, but I just bought a 2ctw eternity ring from them in natural diamonds that are F/G in color and VS1/VS2 in clarity. I love it. I’m currently considering buying a large carat total weight lab grown tennis bracelet from them.


----------



## FunBagz

Avelin said:


> Hey, I’m looking toget a tennis bracelet from James Allen, just wanted to know why you wouldn’t recommend them? Thanks!



Hi there. Congrats on your tennis bracelet shopping! James Allen used to be a reputable online retailer, but a few years ago they were acquired by Signet, who owns Jared, Kay, Zales, etc.  Unfortunately, since then their customer service and quality have declined.  Signet also recently settled a pretty nasty lawsuit related to sexual harassment and other matters.  There are far better options.  GL!


----------



## rocky15

Hi all, 
Yesterday i got a tennis bracelet for my birthday. Love the bracelet but hate the hair pulling.. Has anyone have a solution for this besides shaving my arm


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting into a tennis bracelet in the future; was wondering what the ideal specs should be (color, clarity etc.) ? I would like to avoid SI clarity if possible. My jeweler informed me that she doesn't make tennis bracelets with VS stones but would recc VVS. I have a tiny wrist so my mom suggested 3CTW but I wouldn't know how big per stone would be. I want something with good quality as an investment and timeless piece but don't want to over pay for something that wouldn't make sense. Any advice would be much appreciative!


----------



## mrs moulds

My 3.0 carat tennis bracelet set in white 14K and 4.5 carat bangle bracelet in 14K YG.  I do agree with the tb diamond shrinkage. Now, I would like a 4 or 4.5 carat bracelet. Can’t purchase new bracelet anytime soon, working on a tennis necklace


----------



## floatinglili

mrs moulds said:


> My 3.0 carat tennis bracelet set in white 14K and 4.5 carat bangle bracelet in 14K YG.  I do agree with the tb diamond shrinkage. Now, I would like a 4 or 4.5 carat bracelet. Can’t purchase new bracelet anytime soon, working on a tennis necklace
> 
> View attachment 5121351


I would love to see your tennis necklace when you get it!!! Is it allowed in this thread or should we start a new thread at the time?? 
Best cure for diamond shrinkage - and I’m not joking when I say this - is keeping that piece super-sparkling clean!!! Diamonds are grease magnets and being extra finicky about cleaning them has brought many a piece back from the dead for me.


----------



## mrs moulds

floatinglili said:


> I would love to see your tennis necklace when you get it!!! Is it allowed in this thread or should we start a new thread at the time??
> Best cure for diamond shrinkage - and I’m not joking when I say this - is keeping that piece super-sparkling clean!!! Diamonds are grease magnets and being extra finicky about cleaning them has brought many a piece back from the dead for me.


Thank you for the advice. I’m not sure if we could add tennis necklaces to this thread, if my memory serves me correctly, I think there is a thread showing some BEAUTIFUL tb necklaces .
I hope to have my necklace for my birthday. When I get it, I’ll make sure to show you


----------



## Swanky

Please use a different thread for necklaces 






						Show me your tennis necklaces!
					

I did a search for tennis necklaces and the only posts were pretty dated. I love that it can be dressed up or still look great with denim and a tee. Trying to decide on the most functional length. Would love to see your pics...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## evietiger

Mine - Tiffany Victoria (4.49 tcw)


----------



## hers4eva

evietiger said:


> Mine - Tiffany Victoria (4.49 tcw)




*both are so scrumptious and classy *


----------



## Cool Breeze

evietiger said:


> Mine - Tiffany Victoria (4.49 tcw)


Gorgeous!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting into a tennis bracelet in the future; was wondering what the ideal specs should be (color, clarity etc.) ? I would like to avoid SI clarity if possible. My jeweler informed me that she doesn't make tennis bracelets with VS stones but would recc VVS. I have a tiny wrist so my mom suggested 3CTW but I wouldn't know how big per stone would be. I want something with good quality as an investment and timeless piece but don't want to over pay for something that wouldn't make sense. Any advice would be much appreciative!


What I found in most regular retails was SI1 or 2s. I got mine from Costco and it’s VS2. It was the best quality in the same price range. Generally I think they don’t do high quality diamonds when it’s going to be a cluster of them together for cost reasons. I never check Cartier or Tiffany as I knew they would be outside of my range.


----------



## sparklywacky

floatinglili said:


> I would love to see your tennis necklace when you get it!!! Is it allowed in this thread or should we start a new thread at the time??
> Best cure for diamond shrinkage - and I’m not joking when I say this - is keeping that piece super-sparkling clean!!! Diamonds are grease magnets and being extra finicky about cleaning them has brought many a piece back from the dead for me.


any tips on cleaning diamonds? how do you clean your diamond jewelry?


----------



## evietiger

hers4eva said:


> *both are so scrumptious and classy *


Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My hubby is having two made for us as a his and hers aniversary gift. I can’t wait, I want an everyday tennis bracelet to stack with my everyday Rolex.


----------



## floatinglili

sparklywacky said:


> any tips on cleaning diamonds? how do you clean your diamond jewelry?



Lol I have got to be honest. I get a good daily result from simply dousing in dishwashing detergent and running under really hot tap water with plug in the sink in case I drop anything. 

When I’m feeling fancy I can put in my little home ultrasonic with hot water, dishwashing detergent and ammonia. 

When I’m feeling ultra fancy I get a stiff clean makeup brush (like say a lip brush or eyeliner brush, used just for purpose so no makeup residue) and poke gently into all the bits and put back in ultrasonic before rinsing under hot tap water. 

But honestly on the daily, simply washing with dishwashing or even hand wash liquid soap and hot running water will do me wonders for keeping me in love with my jewellery.
 Would be interested in others opinions of course.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

floatinglili said:


> Lol I have got to be honest. I get a good daily result from simply dousing in dishwashing detergent and running under really hot tap water with plug in the sink in case I drop anything.
> 
> When I’m feeling fancy I can put in my little home ultrasonic with hot water, dishwashing detergent and ammonia.
> 
> When I’m feeling ultra fancy I get a stiff clean makeup brush (like say a lip brush or eyeliner brush, used just for purpose so no makeup residue) and poke gently into all the bits and put back in ultrasonic before rinsing under hot tap water.
> 
> But honestly on the daily, simply washing with dishwashing or even hand wash liquid soap and hot running water will do me wonders for keeping me in love with my jewellery.
> Would be interested in others opinions of course.


I do something similar. I think 90% of the time my rings are cleaned from basic hand washing and dishwashing. When they are cleaned purposely, I put them in my ultra sonic with a cleaning solution for it.


----------



## bisousx

I use those cheap jewelry cleaning solutions that come with a tiny brush, like Brilliant. Or an ultrasonic cleaner with warm water and detergent. They seem to work the same. Can’t wait to add a tennis bracelet to my routine one day


----------



## floatinglili

I am wearing tennis bracelets today. Little easy ones 3ctw and 1 ctw. The 1 ctw is set in a square Art Deco style setting. 
As you can see, the setting makes it appear very similar to the 3ctw in overall look. 
I also like how this setting protects the diamonds, I don’t mind stacking this one.


----------



## mrsirrgang

Bday gift from my sweet hubby


----------



## floatinglili

mrsirrgang said:


> Bday gift from my sweet hubby


That is beautiful! It looks great on you and perfect size too!!


----------



## DR2014

mrsirrgang said:


> Bday gift from my sweet hubby


It's gorgeous, @mrsirrgang ! Would you mind sharing the specs? I love this look!


----------



## mrsirrgang

floatinglili said:


> That is beautiful! It looks great on you and perfect size too!!


Thank you!!  I agree!!


DR2014 said:


> It's gorgeous, @mrsirrgang ! Would you mind sharing the specs? I love this look!


Of course! all that I know for now tcw is 7cts & four prongs.
I'll update once I get all of this beautys' info! Thnxs girls!!


----------



## DR2014

mrsirrgang said:


> Thank you!!  I agree!!
> 
> Of course! all that I know for now tcw is 7cts & four prongs.
> I'll update once I get all of this beautys' info! Thnxs girls!!


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

Here’s my tennis bracelet stacked with diamond bangles and VCA.   I am thinking about adding another tennis bracelet next year


----------



## Leo the Lion

Onthego said:


> It is gorgeous. Can I ask where you bought it from?


My hubby bought it from a jeweler in San Francisco for my birthday.


----------



## jillianlovesbags

missie1 said:


> Here’s my tennis bracelet stacked with diamond bangles and VCA.   I am thinking about adding another tennis bracelet next year


Gorgeous!! May I ask how many ct. is the bracelet in your first photo?


----------



## missie1

jillianlovesbags said:


> Gorgeous!! May I ask how many ct. is the bracelet in your first photo?


 Hi it’s between  12 -14 carats.  I can never remember because I had it shortened.  They are .40 pointers stones


----------



## RockMore27

Late to the party just found this thread. Love everyone's tb stack...here's mine. 10 carat line bracelet in 14K WG,  7 carat bezel  set 14K YG , diamond and emerald bangle bracelet in 14K YG, 12.5 Carat Diamond Riviera necklace in 14K WG


----------



## mewt

It's off for shortening, but here's a quick snap:





I really like how it tapers, and with how small it is I can definitely wear it daily.

Not as impressive as most of the other beauties in this thread, but she's enough for me.


----------



## Purrsey

Can I ask if tennis bracelet would mean it's flexi? Not like rigid bangle like a love bracelet?  And does your TB cross over your love bracelet? Will that scratch your love?


----------



## lucky7355

Here’s my tennis bracelet. I don’t quite remember specs but I really love that it combines both round brilliant and baguette diamonds.


----------



## Cool Breeze

mewt said:


> It's off for shortening, but here's a quick snap:
> View attachment 5183641
> 
> View attachment 5183644
> 
> 
> I really like how it tapers, and with how small it is I can definitely wear it daily.
> 
> Not as impressive as most of the other beauties in this thread, but she's enough for me.


It’s beautiful and unique.  You wear it so well.  Congratulations!


----------



## GoStanford

How often do all of you get these lovely bracelets checked for wear and tear?  Is it similar to rings where it’s good to check the prongs regularly?

beautiful photos!


----------



## mewt

GoStanford said:


> How often do all of you get these lovely bracelets checked for wear and tear?  Is it similar to rings where it’s good to check the prongs regularly?
> 
> beautiful photos!


Speaking strictly for myself, I plan to simply replace any diamonds if they fall out. The melee in mine is fairly small so it's more cost effective to replace instead of paying for checkups. So far I haven't lost any diamonds from any jewelry though!

Checking the clasp yearly may be important if it's the type that can get looser with use. Losing a whole bracelet wouldn't be fun.

I actually replaced the hidden diamond clasp on mine with a sturdy lobster clasp, and am really loving it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Here’s my contribution. It was custom made by my DH’s jeweler friend. 6.31ctw, I love it!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Here’s my contribution. It was custom made by my DH’s jeweler friend. 6.31ctw, I love it!!!
> View attachment 5198895
> 
> View attachment 5198896
> 
> View attachment 5198897


That’s what I’m talking about! Love it Love it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> That’s what I’m talking about! Love it Love it!


Thank you! DH let me pick out our mountings from the jewelers book, so I knew we were getting tennis bracelets. I guess I wasn’t expecting it to be bigger than my last. Previously I had a 5 carat, it kept catching on everything. I got fed up and sold it. I’m very pleased with this one, it has so much fire!


----------



## futurewoman

DH surprised me for my birthday/belated push present! 5 ctw and my Love is a size 17, for reference. I feel like it has a great presence, but it’s still calm enough to wear as an everyday item. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi.
For those who pair tennis bracelet with Cartier Love bracelet, does it bother or does it not that both cross each other?

I for one can't take it when they do. And one tip I read from a TPFer is that you can avoid that by choosing a "high" tennis bracelet (which I believes she has meant big dia$monds lol. Or is it setting is all that matters?) and also go a little smaller on the fit.

Do you consider this part?

I may want to get a jeweller to custom-made one but wonder how "high" I need to go (also depends on how each person's Love sits in first place) I've been watching YouTube guides to tennis bracelet for past 2 nights.

I've an old and broken (clasp) and neglected bracelet which I tried on with my love at home. Secured it with a temporary method. Had to remove after ten mins as it went all over/under my love (because it is small diamonds and fits loose).

I intend the revive these old jewellery into eternity rings by the way.


----------



## Purrsey

WG or YG? To stack.
Actually I intend to take a break from bracelets (as in I'm happy with my stack now). But I walked passed a local jewellery store.


----------



## blumster

For sure white gold! Makes the diamonds look whiter!


----------



## mewt

I used to think wg all the way, but I'm a big fan of yg after trying some on in person... it softens the look and makes the diamonds look semi-translucent. Wg makes everything look really bold and solid. Depends on the look you're going for but I'm definitely getting yg next time!


----------



## missie1

Purrsey said:


> WG or YG? To stack.
> Actually I intend to take a break from bracelets (as in I'm happy with my stack now). But I walked passed a local jewellery store.
> View attachment 5219104
> View attachment 5219105
> View attachment 5219106


WG for sure and the trick to wearing with love is to make bracelet snug so that it doesn’t move


----------



## 7h5f921

@Purrsey 
WG . It helps the diamonds to stand out.


----------



## Purrsey

More trying on. 
Managed to find my size that can stack well which is 5.75inch.


----------



## Purrsey

Proportion and setting wise, I like this best!


----------



## kashmira

I assume it is very personal and also depends on the lifestyle but I am trying to figure out what could be a good TCW for a tennis bracelet that I can use daily. I have seen one which was 2,4 ct but think that maybe I shall look for one with slightly bigger diamonds. Would 4 or 5 ct make sense? Also should I look out for some type of certificate when purchasing and if yes, which one? I assume that you don't get a certificate for each diamond unless purchasing one with very big diamonds?!


----------



## missie1

kashmira said:


> I assume it is very personal and also depends on the lifestyle but I am trying to figure out what could be a good TCW for a tennis bracelet that I can use daily. I have seen one which was 2,4 ct but think that maybe I shall look for one with slightly bigger diamonds. Would 4 or 5 ct make sense? Also should I look out for some type of certificate when purchasing and if yes, which one? I assume that you don't get a certificate for each diamond unless purchasing one with very big diamonds?!


I find that tennis bracelet needs to be at least 5ctw to have enough presence on the arm.


----------



## kashmira

missie1 said:


> I find that tennis bracelet needs to be at least 5ctw to have enough presence on the arm.


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

kashmira said:


> Thank you!


You can actually go larger depending on the size of your other jewelry


----------



## Parisluxury

For those that stack with a Cartier Love bracelet, does the tennis bracelets scratch it?


----------



## Purrsey

Parisluxury said:


> For those that stack with a Cartier Love bracelet, does the tennis bracelets scratch it?


This was my first question too when i was considering adding a tennis bracelet (i didnt in the end as i now have eyes for other pieces)

I was adviced you need to choose a TB that is high enough, so that it will not slide under your love.

Also it really depends on the fit of your Love in the first place.  My bracelets are generally snug, so i'd know so long the TB is also on the snug side, and high enough, there'll not be crossing.

So you'll need to try it out to finding out.

BUT if you're referring to the sides of the Love, mine already all scratched up at 4 months old because i love stacking, which will give inevitable abrasion.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

kashmira said:


> I assume it is very personal and also depends on the lifestyle but I am trying to figure out what could be a good TCW for a tennis bracelet that I can use daily. I have seen one which was 2,4 ct but think that maybe I shall look for one with slightly bigger diamonds. Would 4 or 5 ct make sense? Also should I look out for some type of certificate when purchasing and if yes, which one? I assume that you don't get a certificate for each diamond unless purchasing one with very big diamonds?!



What size you go for really depends on your lifestyle and what you feel comfortable wearing day to day. I sold my 3 carat tennis bracelet as I never wore it - no-one I see day to day wears fine jewellery and I felt self conscious. I now have three dainty (1.50 ttcw each) tennis bracelets in yellow, white and rose gold which look gorgeous together stacked but also very pretty worn separately.

I also think that if you choose good quality diamonds, even a dainty bracelet will still have a good presence on your arm.


----------



## Pevi

I’m thinking of getting this 1.65 cttw. I know it’s small but it’s really sparkly, and a great size to stack. The seller has one in rose gold too and I am so tempted to get both! If I get only one it will be the white gold as it’s the most classic.


----------



## foxgal

Pevi said:


> I’m thinking of getting this 1.65 cttw. I know it’s small but it’s really sparkly, and a great size to stack. The seller has one in rose gold too and I am so tempted to get both! If I get only one it will be the white gold as it’s the most classic.



That’s beautiful! Agree the WG would be more classic and think having the gold in a contrasting color would take away from the diamonds, because of the bezel set imho.


----------



## Raie

After years of taking inspiration and notes from this thread, finally can post my dream TB! It’s ~9cts of emerald cut diamonds set north-south in 14k YG. I love step cuts and am so happy with how it came out


----------



## J_Lurker

Raven128 said:


> After years of taking inspiration and notes from this thread, finally can post my dream TB! It’s ~9cts of emerald cut diamonds set north-south in 14k YG. I love step cuts and am so happy with how it came out


Sooo beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Raie

J_Lurker said:


> Sooo beautiful! Congratulations.


Thank you!!


----------



## blumster

My newest addition for my 50th last week!  6tcw 3 prong setting tennis bracelet!  Over the moon excited about it!!


----------



## Tempo

missie1 said:


> Here’s my tennis bracelet stacked with diamond bangles and VCA.   I am thinking about adding another tennis bracelet next year


I am completely flashed by your tennis bracelet. It really motivated me to start looking for a decent tennis bracelet as well. But I am totally undecided whether I should look for a wg or yg bracelet. I mostly wear yg, I also have an okay wg bracelet, on the other hand, diamonds set in wg look always better. 
Here comes my question: Do you actually only wear your tennis bracelet with wg or do you mix the colors? In case you wear it stacked with yg love bracelets, could you share a pic?


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> I am completely flashed by your tennis bracelet. It really motivated me to start looking for a decent tennis bracelet as well. But I am totally undecided whether I should look for a wg or yg bracelet. I mostly wear yg, I also have an okay wg bracelet, on the other hand, diamonds set in wg look always better.
> Here comes my question: Do you actually only wear your tennis bracelet with wg or do you mix the colors? In case you wear it stacked with yg love bracelets, could you share a pic?


I wear it stacked both ways and actually it’s mixed more often than not.  Here are few pics and I actually like tennis in all white with the loves.   It make is pop a bit more.  I have another bracelet being made.  It should be ready in few weeks so I will take pics of both of them.


----------



## Feliciaffm

Hi ladies, you and your beautiful stacks inspired me to add some sparkle to my stack — so I have this little idea of a tennis happily buzzing around in my head all the time   
I am fine with a none brand good quality stone on this one so I did a little research and to my surprise the quotes are very different for presumably the same bracelet (4ct, same color, clarity, cut, natural stones, 18k wg).

Can you please enlighten me/share your experience? Do you even happen to know a reliable retailer, preferably in Europe?

As to size: I am wearing a 17 love and a small sweet clover — what length would you recommend?


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Raie said:


> After years of taking inspiration and notes from this thread, finally can post my dream TB! It’s ~9cts of emerald cut diamonds set north-south in 14k YG. I love step cuts and am so happy with how it came out



That is breath taking! Where did you get it from? Was it a custom piece? I’m obsessed with emeralds!


----------



## Raie

DustyRoseInk said:


> That is breath taking! Where did you get it from? Was it a custom piece? I’m obsessed with emeralds!



Thank you!! I love emeralds, too! And yes it was custom - worked with a jeweler in NYC to put it together instead of going through retail


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Raie said:


> Thank you!! I love emeralds, too! And yes it was custom - worked with a jeweler in NYC to put it together instead of going through retail


It’s gorg!


----------



## rileygirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Here’s my contribution. It was custom made by my DH’s jeweler friend. 6.31ctw, I love it!!!
> View attachment 5198895
> 
> View attachment 5198896
> 
> View attachment 5198897





mewt said:


> Speaking strictly for myself, I plan to simply replace any diamonds if they fall out. The melee in mine is fairly small so it's more cost effective to replace instead of paying for checkups. So far I haven't lost any diamonds from any jewelry though!
> 
> Checking the clasp yearly may be important if it's the type that can get looser with use. Losing a whole bracelet wouldn't be fun.
> 
> I actually replaced the hidden diamond clasp on mine with a sturdy lobster clasp, and am really loving it!
> 
> View attachment 5197814


I need to get this done to my tennis bracelet!  Did they have to add any stones for the length or just added the clasp?


----------



## mewt

rileygirl said:


> I need to get this done to my tennis bracelet!  Did they have to add any stones for the length or just added the clasp?


I was getting it shortened anyway, so they removed the clasp + some stones. No regrets, very secure and comfortable. Just tell them the length you want it at, and they'll figure it out.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

rileygirl said:


> I need to get this done to my tennis bracelet!  Did they have to add any stones for the length or just added the clasp?


Not sure if you meant to quote me. In my case, the jeweler measured my wrist and made it in the size I needed then the diamonds were set so no stones were lost. My DH has a matching one that is bigger with a higher carat weight. It was an ani gift so he wanted them made as similar as possible. His explanation was like two people coming together as one. I still love it.


----------



## DR2014

I'm so excited, here is mine - holiday gift from DH!


----------



## mrs moulds

Raie said:


> After years of taking inspiration and notes from this thread, finally can post my dream TB! It’s ~9cts of emerald cut diamonds set north-south in 14k YG. I love step cuts and am so happy with how it came out


Love your bracelet. I love emerald cut diamonds as well.


----------



## LV_4ever

I am usually on the handbag side of PF, just starting to come over to jewelry. I wear my diamond rings and studs every single day, so it will be nice to add this to my collection. Just purchased on vacation. 10ct and I absolutely love it.


----------



## mfa777

DR2014 said:


> I'm so excited, here is mine - holiday gift from DH!
> View attachment 5279517


Beautiful! How many carats is this bracelet? Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

mfa777 said:


> Beautiful! How many carats is this bracelet? Thank you!


Thank you! It's 7.5ctw.


----------



## mfa777

Hi! Do you remember how many carats was white gold bracelet? Thank you!)


Purrsey said:


> WG or YG? To stack.
> Actually I intend to take a break from bracelets (as in I'm happy with my stack now). But I walked passed a local jewellery store.
> View attachment 5219104
> View attachment 5219105
> View attachment 5219106


----------



## mrs moulds

Raie said:


> After years of taking inspiration and notes from this thread, finally can post my dream TB! It’s ~9cts of emerald cut diamonds set north-south in 14k YG. I love step cuts and am so happy with how it came out


Love it!!!


----------



## snibor

Just wanted to pop on for a suggestion when buying tennis bracelets (I didn’t see discussed). When comparing bracelets, don’t forget to look at the total number of stones.  I’ve been doing a bit of shopping and discussed with my jeweler.  Sometimes a larger tcw bracelet can look just as small as a much smaller tcw bracelet.  Why?  Because the larger tcw actually has smaller individual stones and more of them.   I wish I had photos but I was so shocked comparing.  I suppose something to really look at when buying on line.  This may be more of an issue in the 3-7 carat range.

edit..as example I just looked on line. Costco 4 tcw has 64 diamonds. James Allen 4 tcw has 53 diamonds.  The Costco diamonds must be much smaller as that’s a pretty big differece in total stones.


----------



## skyqueen

snibor said:


> Just wanted to pop on for a suggestion when buying tennis bracelets (I didn’t see discussed). When comparing bracelets, don’t forget to look at the total number of stones.  I’ve been doing a bit of shopping and discussed with my jeweler.  Sometimes a larger tcw bracelet can look just as small as a much smaller tcw bracelet.  Why?  Because the larger tcw actually has smaller individual stones and more of them.   I wish I had photos but I was so shocked comparing.  I suppose something to really look at when buying on line.  This may be more of an issue in the 3-7 carat range.
> 
> edit..as example I just looked on line. Costco 4 tcw has 64 diamonds. James Allen 4 tcw has 53 diamonds.  The Costco diamonds must be much smaller as that’s a pretty big differece in total stones.


Excellent post! Always ask the carat weight of each individual stone...usually on the GIA certificate.


----------



## santanagucci

Speaking of… anyone have opinions on Costco’s tennis bracelets?


----------



## DR2014

santanagucci said:


> Speaking of… anyone have opinions on Costco’s tennis bracelets?


Posters speak highly of them on the jewelry forums, saying they have good pricing and the diamonds are well cut. I don't own one from there, but I have been tempted! They also have great sales on them sometimes.


----------



## snibor

santanagucci said:


> Speaking of… anyone have opinions on Costco’s tennis bracelets?


Prices hard to beat for Diamond specs. Just really check what you are looking at when comparing.  I ultimately bought from my jeweler as I was looking for smaller carat weight for everyday wear and Costco had the smaller individual stones (but more of them) as I described previously.  So a 5 carat Costco looked like a 2 or 3 carat from jewelry store.  I can’t speak to longevity or how the diamonds hold up in setting.  I do have a Diamond band from Costco that’s stunning with incredible specs/price.   The tennis bracelets I’ve seen on tpf from Costco look beautiful.  Also, check the store because sometimes there are items in store and not on line (and vice versa, items on line, not in store).


----------



## missie1

Picked up my new tennis and wanted to show the new stack.


----------



## missie1

This next set is not mine.  my jeweler has these amazing large carat tennis bracelets that I always try on for fun.   The marquis is .75 pointers each and other two are .50 pointers.  The stone quality need To be better for me but I just love the size.


----------



## Cool Breeze

missie1 said:


> Picked up my new tennis and wanted to show the new stack.


Gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

missie1 said:


> Picked up my new tennis and wanted to show the new stack.


WOW


----------



## missie1

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## missie1

skyqueen said:


> WOW


Thanks Queen


----------



## Tempo

@missie1 OMG that looks cool!!! What stone quality would you recommend? How much difference can you see on a tennis bracelet in reality? Did you try different clarity and color grades? So far I've only searched the internet for a tennis bracelet where you can only see the difference in the price tag (....but there it's huge! - lol)
By the way: What is your Love bracelet and wrist size and how long are your bracelets?


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> @missie1 OMG that looks cool!!! What stone quality would you recommend? How much difference can you see on a tennis bracelet in reality? Did you try different clarity and color grades? So far I've only searched the internet for a tennis bracelet where you can only see the difference in the price tag (....but there it's huge! - lol)
> By the way: What is your Love bracelet and wrist size and how long are your bracelets?


The large stack is so amazing. He wants me to trade up to the 50 point bracelets but the price jump between the 40 to 50 pointers was almost 30k.  So I wouldn’t go below VS2/SI1 and  I would have to select the stones.  My jeweler does this for me whenever he makes diamond pieces for me.  I don’t see really see difference between F/G or H/I stones in tennis bracelets.  The clarity shows in some Sl1 and definitely those lower clarity grades as they look dull to me.  My loves are size 17.  My tennis bracelets have 32 stones each all .40 pointers.  I had two 20 pointer bangles done and discovered they simply weren’t big enough so I got rid of one and added another tennis.


----------



## Mcandy

I bought a 1 carat tennis bracelet ordered online from japan and when it came though it was real diamond, it wasnt sparkly.it looks like dead diamond and the stones were really tiny. So i got the 2 carat next and it was so beautiful and sparkly! Good with any outfit


----------



## designerdiva40

i really want to add a tennis bracelet but can’t decide between two that I’ve seen.
would you choose a classic line TB 4 carat or a rub over setting which is just under 3 carat…… Does the classic 4 prong setting snag on clothing ?


----------



## snibor

designerdiva40 said:


> i really want to add a tennis bracelet but can’t decide between two that I’ve seen.
> would you choose a classic line TB 4 carat or a rub over setting which is just under 3 carat…… Does the classic 4 prong setting snag on clothing ?


What is a rub over setting?


----------



## designerdiva40

snibor said:


> What is a rub over setting?


I think I meant to say bezel


----------



## designerdiva40

snibor said:


> What is a rub over setting?


Some jewellers call it rub over, if you Google rub over diamond set bracelet you can see what I mean.


----------



## snibor

I prefer the classic.


----------



## designerdiva40

I decided to go for a tiny 2.5 carat in WG as I thought it matched my other little diamond bracelets but I still have a 4 carat on my list


----------



## SmokieDragon

designerdiva40 said:


> i really want to add a tennis bracelet but can’t decide between two that I’ve seen.
> would you choose a classic line TB 4 carat or a rub over setting which is just under 3 carat…… Does the classic 4 prong setting snag on clothing ?



No, the classic 4 prongs do not snag on clothing.


----------



## designerdiva40

SmokieDragon said:


> No, the classic 4 prongs do not snag on clothing.


I just added a WG 2.5 carat 4 prong, I already have a YG bangle that’s flexible and that’s 4 prong and that’s been ok with clothing


----------



## RosieSparkles

designerdiva40 said:


> I decided to go for a tiny 2.5 carat in WG as I thought it matched my other little diamond bracelets but I still have a 4 carat on my list
> View attachment 5355454


I love your yellow gold bubble diamond bracelet! May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## designerdiva40

RosieSparkles said:


> I love your yellow gold bubble diamond bracelet! May I ask where you bought it?


Hi Thanks  I got it from a local jeweller but one jeweller thought it was a Boodles rain dance braceletI wish lol


----------



## binaryding

Hi! New to this thread. Been thinking of getting my first tennis bracelet, probably a classic 4-prong in a small size (1-2ct). Does anyone have any recommended jewellers? Am based in Singapore. Thanks!


----------



## designerdiva40

binaryding said:


> Hi! New to this thread. Been thinking of getting my first tennis bracelet, probably a classic 4-prong in a small size (1-2ct). Does anyone have any recommended jewellers? Am based in Singapore. Thanks!



I picked up my 4 prong 2.5 carat a couple of days ago…… Hope you find the perfect bracelet


----------



## RosieSparkles

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Thanks  I got it from a local jeweller but one jeweller thought it was a Boodles rain dance braceletI wish lol


I thought it WAS boodles 
Either way it’s gorgeous


----------



## designerdiva40

RosieSparkles said:


> I thought it WAS boodles
> Either way it’s gorgeous


I wish lol 
I have a ring that’s very similar to the rain dance ring and that also came from the same jeweller


----------



## Tempo

missie1 said:


> The large stack is so amazing. He wants me to trade up to the 50 point bracelets but the price jump between the 40 to 50 pointers was almost 30k.  So I wouldn’t go below VS2/SI1 and  I would have to select the stones.  My jeweler does this for me whenever he makes diamond pieces for me.  I don’t see really see difference between F/G or H/I stones in tennis bracelets.  The clarity shows in some Sl1 and definitely those lower clarity grades as they look dull to me.  My loves are size 17.  My tennis bracelets have 32 stones each all .40 pointers.  I had two 20 pointer bangles done and discovered they simply weren’t big enough so I got rid of one and added another tennis.


Thank you for your advice, much appreciated! Slowly but surely I believe that tennis bracelets are an american specialty. The selection in europe seems to be somewhat limited. Anyway, I haven't found anything yet. I either find something completely out of my budget or it's not nearly what I'm looking for. Maybe I'll just wait for my next trip to the USA!


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> Thank you for your advice, much appreciated! Slowly but surely I believe that tennis bracelets are an american specialty. The selection in europe seems to be somewhat limited. Anyway, I haven't found anything yet. I either find something completely out of my budget or it's not nearly what I'm looking for. Maybe I'll just wait for my next trip to the USA!


I definitely think you will need to work with jeweler to create what your looking for.  I will reach out to you in the other jewelry place.


----------



## DR2014

Tempo said:


> Thank you for your advice, much appreciated! Slowly but surely I believe that tennis bracelets are an american specialty. The selection in europe seems to be somewhat limited. Anyway, I haven't found anything yet. I either find something completely out of my budget or it's not nearly what I'm looking for. Maybe I'll just wait for my next trip to the USA!


@Tempo , if you do come to the US for a tennis bracelet, may I suggest going to I.D. Jewelry. That's where I got mine. They can make you exactly what you want, and their diamond cuts are top notch, and the prices are simply amazing! I can pm you the details about mine if you want to know, I think I have posted a picture of it on this thread.


----------



## RosieSparkles

DR2014 said:


> @Tempo , if you do come to the US for a tennis bracelet, may I suggest going to I.D. Jewelry. That's where I got mine. They can make you exactly what you want, and their diamond cuts are top notch, and the prices are simply amazing! I can pm you the details about mine if you want to know, I think I have posted a picture of it on this thread.


+1 @Tempo I have a beautiful tennis bracelet and matching diamond eternity band from ID Jewellery which I wear almost daily. I’m in the uk and had my items shipped to me without issue.


----------



## Tempo

@DR2014 and @RosieSparkles, thanks for your recommendation, I checked out their website right away. In terms of pricing, they seem to be very interesting. Can you tell me whether they also sell bracelets with slightly larger diamonds? I was actually thinking of stones around 80 points. Given my wrist size and a classic 4 prong setting, I would probably need around 30 stones, which would then roughly add up to the desired 24 to 25ctw for the bracelet.


----------



## RosieSparkles

Tempo said:


> @DR2014 and @RosieSparkles, thanks for your recommendation, I checked out their website right away. In terms of pricing, they seem to be very interesting. Can you tell me whether they also sell bracelets with slightly larger diamonds? I was actually thinking of stones around 80 points. Given my wrist size and a classic 4 prong setting, I would probably need around 30 stones, which would then roughly add up to the desired 24 to 25ctw for the bracelet.


Wow! Your bracelet is going to be amazing! Mine is very modest at a little over 5.5 carats total. 
Call up and tell them you want something custom. 
Specify:
1. If you want earth mined or lab stones.
2. What size colour clarity stones you need. 
3. Tell them you want the best cut for maximum sparkle (I know they do this for the earth mined diamonds - that’s what I have- but have no experience with lab created ones)


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> @DR2014 and @RosieSparkles, thanks for your recommendation, I checked out their website right away. In terms of pricing, they seem to be very interesting. Can you tell me whether they also sell bracelets with slightly larger diamonds? I was actually thinking of stones around 80 points. Given my wrist size and a classic 4 prong setting, I would probably need around 30 stones, which would then roughly add up to the desired 24 to 25ctw for the bracelet.


You always go big I love it.  Omg it will be spectacular.  I used them for my bangles and they were great to work with.  I would say go for .75 to .80
Pointers.


----------



## DR2014

RosieSparkles said:


> Wow! Your bracelet is going to be amazing! Mine is very modest at a little over 5.5 carats total.
> Call up and tell them you want something custom.
> Specify:
> 1. If you want earth mined or lab stones.
> 2. What size colour clarity stones you need.
> 3. Tell them you want the best cut for maximum sparkle (I know they do this for the earth mined diamonds - that’s what I have- but have no experience with lab created ones)


@Tempo, I agree with @RosieSparkles above - their website is not geared towards a bracelet that you want and they really excel with the custom work. They are great on phone, email, etc., and just make it so easy! My own is 7.5tcw, F color, SI1 clarity, white gold, 3 prong setting, with super high cut quality.


----------



## Mishella

My 9ct bracelet


----------



## Mcandy

Im amazed with all your tennis bracelet! Wow and I only got 2 carats tennis bracelet! Wow! Lucky rich people!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Has anyone bought from Capucelli? I would like to get a small one for every day wear. I like that their website allows for different lengths.


----------



## futurewoman

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Has anyone bought from Capucelli? I would like to get a small one for every day wear. I like that their website allows for different lengths.


My Capucelli TB just arrived today!

I was given a very pretty 5ctw bracelet from Costco late last year (I even posted in this thread because I was excited). I soon realized that I hated the 7 in. length. We returned it, and I thought I would get a small Love with diamonds instead, but the targeted ads got to me, and I saw Capucelli. The prices are too good to be true, right?!

I ended up ordering the “8.5ctw bracelet,” although I got 6.5in, so it’s actually a little under 8ctw. I’m going to take it in to a jeweler before I make a final decision, of course…I’m still wondering what the catch is  The website claims G-H color, VS-SI2 clarity, and VG cut. I’ll attach some photos, and I’d love to know what people think since this is basically an experiment!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

futurewoman said:


> My Capucelli TB just arrived today!
> 
> I was given a very pretty 5ctw bracelet from Costco late last year (I even posted in this thread because I was excited). I soon realized that I hated the 7 in. length. We returned it, and I thought I would get a small Love with diamonds instead, but the targeted ads got to me, and I saw Capucelli. The prices are too good to be true, right?!
> 
> I ended up ordering the “8.5ctw bracelet,” although I got 6.5in, so it’s actually a little under 8ctw. I’m going to take it in to a jeweler before I make a final decision, of course…I’m still wondering what the catch is  The website claims G-H color, VS-SI2 clarity, and VG cut. I’ll attach some photos, and I’d love to know what people think since this is basically an experiment!



it looks beautiful in the picture. I’m interested to see what the jeweler tells you about it’s quality.


----------



## caramelize126

futurewoman said:


> My Capucelli TB just arrived today!
> 
> I was given a very pretty 5ctw bracelet from Costco late last year (I even posted in this thread because I was excited). I soon realized that I hated the 7 in. length. We returned it, and I thought I would get a small Love with diamonds instead, but the targeted ads got to me, and I saw Capucelli. The prices are too good to be true, right?!
> 
> I ended up ordering the “8.5ctw bracelet,” although I got 6.5in, so it’s actually a little under 8ctw. I’m going to take it in to a jeweler before I make a final decision, of course…I’m still wondering what the catch is  The website claims G-H color, VS-SI2 clarity, and VG cut. I’ll attach some photos, and I’d love to know what people think since this is basically an experiment!



This looks beautiful! I have also been curious about Capucelli. Please let us know what your jeweler says


----------



## futurewoman

Well, ladies, what they say is true…if it seems too good to be true, it definitely is! Ugh. I was fortunately able to see a GIA certified and independent (not attached to a jewelry store) appraiser this morning. He confirmed that the bracelet I received did not match the description. Capucelli offered to send a replacement with “better diamond quality,” but I’m just going to return. Hope this helps someone! 


AmeeLVSBags said:


> it looks beautiful in the picture. I’m interested to see what the jeweler tells you about it’s quality.





caramelize126 said:


> This looks beautiful! I have also been curious about Capucelli. Please let us know what your jeweler says


----------



## FunBagz

@futurewoman , glad you took it to an appraiser and are able to return it. It’s hard to tell quality from pics but the stones look cloudy and dull in the photos.  Good luck in your TB queer!


----------



## futurewoman

FunBagz said:


> @futurewoman , glad you took it to an appraiser and are able to return it. It’s hard to tell quality from pics but the stones look cloudy and dull in the photos.  Good luck in your TB queer!


I am by no means a diamond expert, but my gut told me that something was off! Maybe “third time’s the charm” for me and tennis bracelets!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

futurewoman said:


> Well, ladies, what they say is true…if it seems too good to be true, it definitely is! Ugh. I was fortunately able to see a GIA certified and independent (not attached to a jewelry store) appraiser this morning. He confirmed that the bracelet I received did not match the description. Capucelli offered to send a replacement with “better diamond quality,” but I’m just going to return. Hope this helps someone!


Do you mind sharing what was description and what quality was it appraised at?

thank you for sharing your experience. And sorry it didn’t work out.


----------



## futurewoman

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do you mind sharing what was description and what quality was it appraised at?
> 
> thank you for sharing your experience. And sorry it didn’t work out.


I sent you a PM!


----------



## Tt117

futurewoman said:


> My Capucelli TB just arrived today!
> 
> I was given a very pretty 5ctw bracelet from Costco late last year (I even posted in this thread because I was excited). I soon realized that I hated the 7 in. length. We returned it, and I thought I would get a small Love with diamonds instead, but the targeted ads got to me, and I saw Capucelli. The prices are too good to be true, right?!
> 
> I ended up ordering the “8.5ctw bracelet,” although I got 6.5in, so it’s actually a little under 8ctw. I’m going to take it in to a jeweler before I make a final decision, of course…I’m still wondering what the catch is  The website claims G-H color, VS-SI2 clarity, and VG cut. I’ll attach some photos, and I’d love to know what people think since this is basically an experiment!


I would love to know as well about the appraisal if you don’t mind sharing. Was seriously considering ordering the 8.5ctw myself before I saw your post  sorry it didn’t work out!


----------



## futurewoman

Just to give a little closure to my posts: I received my refund from Capucelli, and they were very prompt with sending a return label, letting me know they got my package, etc.

I’m still very disappointed that the bracelet’s description on the website differed so much from what I actually received (website says VS-SI2 and appraiser said they were I-I3), but I appreciate that the return process was easy and smooth.

Our 10 year anniversary is coming up in a couple of years, so I think I might wait on a tennis bracelet until then so I can convince DH that I need 10 carats


----------



## Baybebee

Sharing my new tennis bracelet. 0.20 ct each E-F colour VS clarity


----------



## designerdiva40

Baybebee said:


> Sharing my new tennis bracelet. 0.20 ct each E-F colour VS clarity


Gorgeous    would you mind me asking the total carat weight.


----------



## Baybebee

Thank you.. its 8ct total


----------



## designerdiva40

Baybebee said:


> Thank you.. its 8ct total


It’s gorgeous


----------



## SmokieDragon

I had a tennis bracelet with total carat weight of 3.36 carats comprising 56 6-point diamonds. I used to be able to put it on by myself to switch from one wrist to the other, after taking it off to go to the petrol station etc.

Then one fine day, the tongue bent when I was switching it from my right to left wrist. I sent it for repair. The SA put it on and it stayed on for the next few months 24/7. Then I had to remove it for All Souls Day as I didn’t want relatives seeing me with too much jewelry. Guess that? When trying to put it on by myself, with even less force than before, the tongue bent and broke this time!!

Is this normal? Do you put on your tennis bracelet by yourself and how do you do it? Any tips? I really think that something is broken and that’s why I can’t put it on by myself anymore unlike before. Now I’m thinking of re-setting into a bangle but it’s costly and this will make it my most expensive jewelry item which I don’t think sounds right.

Here’s a pic from its glory days with my other arm candy.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hello! I’m looking for some advice from the jewelry experts here. My mother is planning to buy a couple tennis bracelets & necklaces and wants my help, but I’m not sure exactly what questions to be asking the jeweler or what to look for. I'm pretty out of my depths with jewelry and these are expensive pieces she's looking at so I want to make sure I give the right guidance.

*My first question is, is it a good plan to buy multiple lengths to mix and match?* She plans to buy several pieces such that she can convert the length of a tennis necklace, or mix and match as she pleases:
- 19” tennis necklace
- 2x 8” tennis bracelets
- 24” tennis necklace

That way, she has the option of a 19, 24, 27, 32, 35, or 38” necklace. (We’ve measured the lengths and they are appropriate for her, as she has a larger neck and wrists.) The jeweler says you won’t be able to tell that the longer necklaces are a mix of pieces because the clasps are "invisible" - does that sound right? They unfortunately didn't have two in stock of similar size such that we could connect them to test her claim.

*My second question is, what clarity and color diamonds should she be looking for?* I think the bracelet she tried on was about 8.5tcw with ~20pt diamonds (and that's the size she'd want in the necklaces as well), so they are substantial pieces. I forgot what the jeweler said about color and clarity of the diamonds.

*My third question is, are there different shapes and settings she should consider? *I think from some quick research that what she tried on was a classic 4 prong setting. It was beautiful and timeless, and that is what she's looking for. I know she won't like bezel or channel set. But I want to make sure I'm not missing anything (is a 6 prong setting better and more durable?).

*Last question is, are there other questions we should be asking the jeweler? *It's a lot of money to spend on jewelry, and neither of us are well versed enough to feel like we're asking intelligent questions. Would love your advice for other questions to be asking and how to ensure she is getting a fair price (as the jeweler definitely knows we are not very knowledgeable).

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ItsPurseonal said:


> Hello! I’m looking for some advice from the jewelry experts here. My mother is planning to buy a couple tennis bracelets & necklaces and wants my help, but I’m not sure exactly what questions to be asking the jeweler or what to look for. I'm pretty out of my depths with jewelry and these are expensive pieces she's looking at so I want to make sure I give the right guidance.
> 
> *My first question is, is it a good plan to buy multiple lengths to mix and match?* She plans to buy several pieces such that she can convert the length of a tennis necklace, or mix and match as she pleases:
> - 19” tennis necklace
> - 2x 8” tennis bracelets
> - 24” tennis necklace
> 
> That way, she has the option of a 19, 24, 27, 32, 35, or 38” necklace. (We’ve measured the lengths and they are appropriate for her, as she has a larger neck and wrists.) The jeweler says you won’t be able to tell that the longer necklaces are a mix of pieces because the clasps are "invisible" - does that sound right? They unfortunately didn't have two in stock of similar size such that we could connect them to test her claim.
> 
> *My second question is, what clarity and color diamonds should she be looking for?* I think the bracelet she tried on was about 8.5tcw with ~20pt diamonds (and that's the size she'd want in the necklaces as well), so they are substantial pieces. I forgot what the jeweler said about color and clarity of the diamonds.
> 
> *My third question is, are there different shapes and settings she should consider? *I think from some quick research that what she tried on was a classic 4 prong setting. It was beautiful and timeless, and that is what she's looking for. I know she won't like bezel or channel set. But I want to make sure I'm not missing anything (is a 6 prong setting better and more durable?).
> 
> *Last question is, are there other questions we should be asking the jeweler? *It's a lot of money to spend on jewelry, and neither of us are well versed enough to feel like we're asking intelligent questions. Would love your advice for other questions to be asking and how to ensure she is getting a fair price (as the jeweler definitely knows we are not very knowledgeable).
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Any advice?


----------



## missie1

ItsPurseonal said:


> Hello! I’m looking for some advice from the jewelry experts here. My mother is planning to buy a couple tennis bracelets & necklaces and wants my help, but I’m not sure exactly what questions to be asking the jeweler or what to look for. I'm pretty out of my depths with jewelry and these are expensive pieces she's looking at so I want to make sure I give the right guidance.
> 
> *My first question is, is it a good plan to buy multiple lengths to mix and match?* She plans to buy several pieces such that she can convert the length of a tennis necklace, or mix and match as she pleases:
> - 19” tennis necklace
> - 2x 8” tennis bracelets
> - 24” tennis necklace
> 
> That way, she has the option of a 19, 24, 27, 32, 35, or 38” necklace. (We’ve measured the lengths and they are appropriate for her, as she has a larger neck and wrists.) The jeweler says you won’t be able to tell that the longer necklaces are a mix of pieces because the clasps are "invisible" - does that sound right? They unfortunately didn't have two in stock of similar size such that we could connect them to test her claim.
> 
> *My second question is, what clarity and color diamonds should she be looking for?* I think the bracelet she tried on was about 8.5tcw with ~20pt diamonds (and that's the size she'd want in the necklaces as well), so they are substantial pieces. I forgot what the jeweler said about color and clarity of the diamonds.
> 
> *My third question is, are there different shapes and settings she should consider? *I think from some quick research that what she tried on was a classic 4 prong setting. It was beautiful and timeless, and that is what she's looking for. I know she won't like bezel or channel set. But I want to make sure I'm not missing anything (is a 6 prong setting better and more durable?).
> 
> *Last question is, are there other questions we should be asking the jeweler? *It's a lot of money to spend on jewelry, and neither of us are well versed enough to feel like we're asking intelligent questions. Would love your advice for other questions to be asking and how to ensure she is getting a fair price (as the jeweler definitely knows we are not very knowledgeable).
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


It’s a lot to purchase at one time. I would suggest  starting off with one piece and getting a feel for it.  What are the specs of the stones? You need to request none are under SI1 and in addition I would request to have these made custom and pick the stones for each piece.  This shouldn’t be issue when your spending with a reputable jeweler.  Also I would recommend contacting ID jewelry to get price quote from them.  I had 20 pointe bangle made with them and stones are very nice


----------



## DR2014

missie1 said:


> It’s a lot to purchase at one time. I would suggest  starting off with one piece and getting a feel for it.  What are the specs of the stones? You need to request none are under SI1 and in addition I would request to have these made custom and pick the stones for each piece.  This shouldn’t be issue when your spending with a reputable jeweler.  Also I would recommend contacting ID jewelry to get price quote from them.  I had 20 pointe bangle made with them and stones are very nice


I agree with @missie1 - I have had several things done by ID jewelry, they are great, particularly if you care about very well cut stones. They are nice and very helpful as well.


----------



## holycooooow

DR2014 said:


> I'm so excited, here is mine - holiday gift from DH!
> View attachment 5279517



So beautiful this is exactly what I envisioned! Do you mind sharing the specs on your tennis bracelet? Like how many prongs etc? How’s it holding up?


----------



## k*d

10.6 ctw Old European Cut bracelet, likely Art Deco


----------



## DR2014

holycooooow said:


> So beautiful this is exactly what I envisioned! Do you mind sharing the specs on your tennis bracelet? Like how many prongs etc? How’s it holding up?


No problem - it's 7.5 ctw, F color, SI1, 44 diamonds and 7" long. It's set in white gold with 3 prongs. We asked IDJ to get top cut diamonds, and it sparkles like crazy! I originally loved the 4 prong look better, fyi - I loved the sort of art deco feel of the 4 prong settings, but my hubby liked the 3 prong better and he persuaded me. After 6 months I have to say, I absolutely love it, and I wouldn't change a thing! Feel free to let me know if I can answer any other questions.


----------



## missie1

k*d said:


> 10.6 ctw Old European Cut bracelet, likely Art Deco
> 
> View attachment 5419573


This is absolutely stunning.  I love love how the stones are set


----------



## jewlerylover123

futurewoman said:


> Well, ladies, what they say is true…if it seems too good to be true, it definitely is! Ugh. I was fortunately able to see a GIA certified and independent (not attached to a jewelry store) appraiser this morning. He confirmed that the bracelet I received did not match the description. Capucelli offered to send a replacement with “better diamond quality,” but I’m just going to return. Hope this helps someone!





futurewoman said:


> Just to give a little closure to my posts: I received my refund from Capucelli, and they were very prompt with sending a return label, letting me know they got my package, etc.
> 
> I’m still very disappointed that the bracelet’s description on the website differed so much from what I actually received (website says VS-SI2 and appraiser said they were I-I3), but I appreciate that the return process was easy and smooth.
> 
> Our 10 year anniversary is coming up in a couple of years, so I think I might wait on a tennis bracelet until then so I can convince DH that I need 10 carats


Was the customer service good? I bought a tennis necklace and the quality was perfect so im thinking of ordering again.


----------



## futurewoman

jewlerylover123 said:


> Was the customer service good? I bought a tennis necklace and the quality was perfect so im thinking of ordering again.


I guess that kind of depends on how you define “good.” They were “good” in that they promptly sent the return label and refunded me. I didn’t have to wait too long to get responses from them. I think part of their “good” customer service came from the fact that I had a GIA appraiser backing me up, so they knew they’d been caught.


----------



## putput

futurewoman said:


> My Capucelli TB just arrived today!
> 
> I was given a very pretty 5ctw bracelet from Costco late last year (I even posted in this thread because I was excited). I soon realized that I hated the 7 in. length. We returned it, and I thought I would get a small Love with diamonds instead, but the targeted ads got to me, and I saw Capucelli. The prices are too good to be true, right?!
> 
> I ended up ordering the “8.5ctw bracelet,” although I got 6.5in, so it’s actually a little under 8ctw. I’m going to take it in to a jeweler before I make a final decision, of course…I’m still wondering what the catch is  The website claims G-H color, VS-SI2 clarity, and VG cut. I’ll attach some photos, and I’d love to know what people think since this is basically an experiment!


Beautiful combination!


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

Baby tennis


----------



## Volvomom

That is gorgeous......looks great on you.


----------



## skyqueen

k*d said:


> 10.6 ctw Old European Cut bracelet, likely Art Deco
> 
> View attachment 5419573


I WANT THIS!


----------



## Volvomom

SparkleOnSunday said:


> View attachment 5574531
> 
> 
> Baby tennis
> 
> View attachment 5574532


What are the specs on this???   I love it.   Where did you get it???


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

Volvomom said:


> What are the specs on this???   I love it.   Where did you get it???


3ct total weight, H colour. The Diamond Store London. 

Only complaint is that the catch is very stiff and I find it hard to take on and off. I think this applies to all TBs though!


----------



## Volvomom

Thank you......its gorgeous on you.   Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

Volvomom said:


> Thank you......its gorgeous on you.   Enjoy!!!!!


Thank you  that’s very kind.

Hope you find your dream TB soon!


----------



## WingNut

k*d said:


> 10.6 ctw Old European Cut bracelet, likely Art Deco
> 
> View attachment 5419573


I love this. Love how the stones are spaced and the round-ness of the stones emphasized without prongs. If I were to get a tennis bracelet, this is what I'd want.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Does anyone on here leave their tennis bracelet on 24/7?


----------



## Volvomom

No........i only wear mine going out to parties or dinner or holiday.   I'll post a picture of mine.  I got mine last year for my 50th.


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't wear 24/7 just because I wouldn't want prongs being compromised and soap buildup from shower


----------



## Volvomom

Here is my bracelet....... I love it so much, I love looking at others too.


----------



## bagsnob1979

I’m not sure if this has been discussed before, but I’m looking for a flexible diamond tennis bracelet to stack with loves.  Any recommendations?


----------



## sgj99

Designer_Dreams said:


> Does anyone on here leave their tennis bracelet on 24/7?


No, only when going out for dinner, event, party, etc …
A jeweler told me once to never wear any of your bracelets or rings 24/7.  Even day to day activities are really hard on pieces worn on hands or wrists.


----------



## Swanky

bagsnob1979 said:


> I’m not sure if this has been discussed before, but I’m looking for a flexible diamond tennis bracelet to stack with loves.  Any recommendations?



Unless it’s a bangle, pretty much all tennis bracelets are flexible. The size would be important imo.


----------



## bagsnob1979

Swanky said:


> Unless it’s a bangle, pretty much all tennis bracelets are flexible. The size would be important imo.



Sorry I meant a flexible bangle!


----------



## skyqueen

Designer_Dreams said:


> Does anyone on here leave their tennis bracelet on 24/7?


Yes...24/7 for the past 12 years. I do have it overhauled every few years. The jeweler takes all the diamonds out and tests the metal integrity then replaces the diamonds. I also had an extra safety chain added. I have had the metal rhodium replated, twice. Looks like brand new! I suggest everyone invest in the extra safety chain, it's saved me a couple times.
Safety chain


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I WANT THIS!


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

skyqueen said:


> Yes...24/7 for the past 12 years. I do have it overhauled every few years. The jeweler takes all the diamonds out and tests the metal integrity then replaces the diamonds. I also had an extra safety chain added. I have had the metal rhodium replated, twice. Looks like brand new! I suggest everyone invest in the extra safety chain, it's saved me a couple times.
> Safety chain
> View attachment 5583620


Gorgeous!  Looks like I got complete opposite answers from you and @sgj99 though! I have a tennis bracelet also, but I find myself never wearing any of m jewelry (expect my Love bracelet, which never comes off, and then my e-ring/wedding band set that I only wear when I leave the house).... so, I have been contemplating whether I should just keep my tennis bracelet on 24/7 with the Love.. Hmmmmm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Designer_Dreams said:


> Does anyone on here leave their tennis bracelet on 24/7?


I wear mine nearly 24/7, I rarely take it off.


----------



## Volvomom

So funny....... I only wear my jewelry when i go out.   I can't stand anything on me.   LoL  so Cartier love bracelets never come off??   I don't know anything about Cartier.


----------



## avcbob

skyqueen said:


> Yes...24/7 for the past 12 years. I do have it overhauled every few years. The jeweler takes all the diamonds out and tests the metal integrity then replaces the diamonds. I also had an extra safety chain added. I have had the metal rhodium replated, twice. Looks like brand new! I suggest everyone invest in the extra safety chain, it's saved me a couple times.
> Safety chain
> View attachment 5583620


I second the safety chain idea!  My wife has a tennis anklet, and when we first got it there was no safety just the squeeze clasp. The second time she wore it to a party, part way through the evening she noticed it was missing from her ankle.  Luckily I found it near the table where we were sitting.  The snap clasp had opened up and it fell off.  I took it back to the jeweler that made it and had a safety added, just like the one Skyqueen has. No problems since and she feels much more secure when wearing it.


----------



## Swanky

Volvomom said:


> So funny....... I only wear my jewelry when i go out.   I can't stand anything on me.   LoL  so Cartier love bracelets never come off??   I don't know anything about Cartier.



I’m the same, except for my Loves! Yes, the regular size is meant to rarely be removed. It pretty much takes 2 to take it on/off easily. The thinner Love can be removed easily and it’s ok to take it on/off.
It’s kind of the “romanticism” of it I guess.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Here are mine! I'm so in love with them. I just received the 18ctw one today. I can't stop staring at it!! 

10ctw (30 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash
18ctw (70 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Glitterbomb said:


> Here are mine! I'm so in love with them. I just received the 18ctw one today. I can't stop staring at it!!
> 
> 10ctw (30 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash
> 18ctw (70 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash
> 
> View attachment 5586125


Wow! Those are stunning


----------



## Glitterbomb

10ctw (30 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash
18ctw (70 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash


----------



## sgj99

I am trying to decide between two bracelets.  They both have the same specs except for carat weight.  One is 8.5 cts. and the other is 9.7 cts.  The bracelets are set in yellow gold, buttercup setting.  My dilemma is shrinkage (8.5) vs too big (9.7, not an everyday piece of jewelry).  Opinions please?


----------



## HauteRN

sgj99 said:


> I am trying to decide between two bracelets.  They both have the same specs except for carat weight.  One is 8.5 cts. and the other is 9.7 cts.  The bracelets are set in yellow gold, buttercup setting.  My dilemma is shrinkage (8.5) vs too big (9.7, not an everyday piece of jewelry).  Opinions please?


I think that would be a negligible carat difference visually. I wear my bracelet daily and each stone is .50 carat. Get and wear what you love...and post pics


----------



## HauteRN

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5588615
> 
> 
> 10ctw (30 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash
> 18ctw (70 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash


I adore this!!! I would love to get two more tennis bracelets, each a little smaller, and stack them. So beautiful!! Wear them in good health


----------



## ZestyDiamond2

I have been wanting one for years. Saving up slowly. You don't see them very often but I think they really shine when worn appropriately. Good luck!


----------



## skyqueen

sgj99 said:


> I am trying to decide between two bracelets.  They both have the same specs except for carat weight.  One is 8.5 cts. and the other is 9.7 cts.  The bracelets are set in yellow gold, buttercup setting.  My dilemma is shrinkage (8.5) vs too big (9.7, not an everyday piece of jewelry).  Opinions please?





HauteRN said:


> I think that would be a negligible carat difference visually. I wear my bracelet daily and each stone is .50 carat. Get and wear what you love...and post pics


I agree with @HauteRN...I've worn a 14tcw everyday for over 12 years. I upgraded 3 times...diamond shrinkage is real!


----------



## Dumplingpower

Has anyone worked with Whiteflash? I want to build a custom tennis bracelet and reached out to them with below email with wrist size pic, but have not gotten any response for the past few weeks... is there any other jewelry builders that make good tennis bracelets?


----------



## tenshix

Designer_Dreams said:


> Does anyone on here leave their tennis bracelet on 24/7?



Just wanted to chime in here and say that I wore my platinum tennis bracelet daily for almost 5 months and by almost 5 months of daily use the clasp was starting to get loose and would easily come off if it got caught on something. First of all I was advised against using platinum for a tennis bracelet/necklace since the metal is too soft for a tennis setting and all the jewelers said it would stretch over time since they are linked together, but I was planning to wear it 24/7 and didn’t want to deal with rhodium plating or seeing plating wear off since I’m very allergic to nickel so insisted on a custom order in platinum.

Luckily when it fell off it always happened at home while I was changing my clothes but it did freak me out, so I had it tightened again and found the best way to wear them was to sandwich the bracelet between two Loves so the clasps never really stick out if that makes sense. The Loves act like a guard on both sides. It does cause more scratches on the Loves though, so I have since stopped wearing it 24/7 because I wasn’t expecting platinum to stretch and loosen so soon (less than 5 months of daily wear). People might have better luck with 14K white gold which is recommended since it’s more stiff as a metal, lighter, and “harder” therefore less prone to stretching and loosening.

I didn’t want to add a safety chain because I personally don’t like the look of it, but it’s definitely a good idea if you can tolerate the extra look of the chain.


----------



## SmokieDragon

tenshix said:


> Just wanted to chime in here and say that I wore my platinum tennis bracelet daily for almost 5 months and by almost 5 months of daily use the clasp was starting to get loose and would easily come off if it got caught on something. First of all I was advised against using platinum for a tennis bracelet/necklace since the metal is too soft for a tennis setting and all the jewelers said it would stretch over time since they are linked together, but I was planning to wear it 24/7 and didn’t want to deal with rhodium plating or seeing plating wear off since I’m very allergic to nickel so insisted on a custom order in platinum.
> 
> Luckily when it fell off it always happened at home while I was changing my clothes but it did freak me out, so I had it tightened again and found the best way to wear them was to sandwich the bracelet between two Loves so the clasps never really stick out if that makes sense. The Loves act like a guard on both sides. It does cause more scratches on the Loves though, so I have since stopped wearing it 24/7 because I wasn’t expecting platinum to stretch and loosen so soon (less than 5 months of daily wear). People might have better luck with 14K white gold which is recommended since it’s more stiff as a metal, lighter, and “harder” therefore less prone to stretching and loosening.
> 
> I didn’t want to add a safety chain because I personally don’t like the look of it, but it’s definitely a good idea if you can tolerate the extra look of the chain.


Was it a box clasp? I've had problems in the past with a box clasp (I started my own thread on it and also posted once about it here) but the problem I had was a bent tongue but not the bracelet falling off. With a box clasp, you can only take off the bracelet if you also depress a raised diamond at the same time.


----------



## tenshix

SmokieDragon said:


> Was it a box clasp? I've had problems in the past with a box clasp (I started my own thread on it and also posted once about it here) but the problem I had was a bent tongue but not the bracelet falling off. With a box clasp, you can only take off the bracelet if you also depress a raised diamond at the same time.



Yes it’s a type of box clasp, and the tongue did loosen/bend in my case as well. I think it bent first because it got caught on some clothes while changing and the force loosened the tongue and the whole clasp came undone and snapped off my wrist. Everything was still intact though nothing “broke” per se, but after that it would come undone really easily with a small amount of force. The clasps always got caught on clothes hence I had to buffer the clasps with another bangle (clasps tucked under it) to prevent them from catching and bending/loosening again. After the tongue was repaired it’s been fine but I just didn’t want to risk it so I haven’t been wearing it 24/7 anymore.


----------



## ekcupples

Do you think a white gold tennis bracelet with 40 pointers is too large? I am torn between 23 pointers and 39 pointers. This would be an every day piece. Help!


----------



## Glitterbomb

ekcupples said:


> Do you think a white gold tennis bracelet with 40 pointers is too large? I am torn between 23 pointers and 39 pointers. This would be an every day piece. Help!


Definitely not too large! I personally vote to always go bigger if you have the option. I wear two tennis bracelets daily, one with 30 pointers and the second with 70 pointers.


----------



## missie1

ekcupples said:


> Do you think a white gold tennis bracelet with 40 pointers is too large? I am torn between 23 pointers and 39 pointers. This would be an every day piece. Help!


Definitely not.  I have two .40 point tennis bracelets that I wear very casually.  They are amazing and the perfect size imo.


----------



## ekcupples

missie1 said:


> Definitely not.  I have two .40 point tennis bracelets that I wear very casually.  They are amazing and the perfect size imo.


Thank you so much! I bought it and I love it!


----------



## ekcupples

Glitterbomb said:


> Definitely not too large! I personally vote to always go bigger if you have the option. I wear two tennis bracelets daily, one with 30 pointers and the second with 70 pointers.


Thank you! I bought it and absolutely love it... but your 70 pointer now has me wondering if I went too small! Oy.


----------



## missie1

ekcupples said:


> Thank you so much! I bought it and I love it!


Can’t wait to see


----------



## vanillacherry

Hi! Received my first tennis bracelet from my mom, and I wanted to do a fit check. I’m not sure if it’s too tight, and am considering going a little looser cos I tend to swell a lot in the summer. How do you all wear your bracelets - snug or loose?


----------



## Pevi

vanillacherry said:


> Hi! Received my first tennis bracelet from my mom, and I wanted to do a fit check. I’m not sure if it’s too right, and might want to go a little loose cos I tend to swell more in the summer. How do you all wear your bracelets - snug or loose?
> 
> View attachment 5626451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626455


I think it looks perfect. Mine is a bit looser (and it’s moissanite), I would prefer it if it fit like yours.


----------



## vanillacherry

Pevi said:


> I think it looks perfect. Mine is a bit looser (and it’s moissanite), I would prefer it if it fit like yours.


Thanks for your input! Yours looks beautiful! I would love to own a moissanite piece, perhaps a cocktail ring. Do you have a safety clasp on your bracelet and do you wear it 24/7?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

vanillacherry said:


> Hi! Received my first tennis bracelet from my mom, and I wanted to do a fit check. I’m not sure if it’s too right, and might want to go a little loose cos I tend to swell more in the summer. How do you all wear your bracelets - snug or loose?
> 
> View attachment 5626451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626455


Congrats on your beautiful bracelet! That looks like a good fit to me. My diamond tennis bracelet fits like this. I tend to swell a lot in the summer, and I have no problems with it fitting comfortably. I wouldn't have it too loose because then it can catch on things. Hope this helps.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

vanillacherry said:


> Hi! Received my first tennis bracelet from my mom, and I wanted to do a fit check. I’m not sure if it’s too tight, and am considering going a little looser cos I tend to swell a lot in the summer. How do you all wear your bracelets - snug or loose?
> 
> View attachment 5626451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626455


I wear mine just a tad tighter than yours looks and even in the summer it's fine.


----------



## Pevi

vanillacherry said:


> Thanks for your input! Yours looks beautiful! I would love to own a moissanite piece, perhaps a cocktail ring. Do you have a safety clasp on your bracelet and do you wear it 24/7?


It’s got a safety clasp, but I only use it on special occasions as it looks just like the real thing and I live in an unsafe city. If I lived somewhere safe, I would wear it more as I love it!


----------



## vanillacherry

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bracelet! That looks like a good fit to me. My diamond tennis bracelet fits like this. I tend to swell a lot in the summer, and I have no problems with it fitting comfortably. I wouldn't have it too loose because then it can catch on things. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your input! I dont wear one of my closest fitting bracelet anymore because it was so uncomfortable in the summer! This one is a little looser than that, but still close fitting in my opinion


----------



## vanillacherry

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I wear mine just a tad tighter than yours looks and even in the summer it's fine.


Good to hear that, thank you!


----------



## vanillacherry

Pevi said:


> It’s got a safety clasp, but I only use it on special occasions as it looks just like the real thing and I live in an unsafe city. If I lived somewhere safe, I would wear it more as I love it!


My clasp looks exactly like yours! And you are right, it looks like diamonds, no way I would have guessed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

vanillacherry said:


> Hi! Received my first tennis bracelet from my mom, and I wanted to do a fit check. I’m not sure if it’s too tight, and am considering going a little looser cos I tend to swell a lot in the summer. How do you all wear your bracelets - snug or loose?
> 
> View attachment 5626451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626455


I wear mine quite loose. My wrist is 14cm while my tennis bracelet is 17cm. I’m happy to wear it loose.


----------



## fashionelite

bagsnob1979 said:


> Sorry I meant a flexible bangle!


I’m looking for a flexible tennis bangle as well. I found one on alev jewelrs but I haven’t shopped with them before. I like that the diamonds go all over the bracelet. Someone on the Cartier group recommended them and said their sizing lines up with the loves.








						Stretch Pave Bangle
					

MATERIALS Available in 14k Yellow Gold,14k White Gold, and 14k Rose Gold. Diamonds go all around. DETAILS Carat: 1.12 GH SiWeight: 5.98g# Diamonds: 81Dimensions: 2mm width*If required, please allow 4-7 weeks for delivery. Rush options may be available please contact hello@alevjewelry.com




					www.alevjewelry.com
				




I’m looking for more recommendations if anyone has any


----------



## leiyingli

Volvomom said:


> Here is my bracelet....... I love it so much, I love looking at others too.
> 
> View attachment 5576493


Your tennis bracelet is so stunning, can I know which brand is it?


----------



## skyqueen

vanillacherry said:


> Hi! Received my first tennis bracelet from my mom, and I wanted to do a fit check. I’m not sure if it’s too tight, and am considering going a little looser cos I tend to swell a lot in the summer. How do you all wear your bracelets - snug or loose?
> 
> View attachment 5626451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626455


I think the fit is good. I've worn my TB for over 12 years...24/7 and never even think about it. If it's too big, hard to layer with other bracelets/watches with overlap.


----------



## Tempo

I whined for so long that I couldn't find a tennis bracelet I liked, until my husband had enough. Now he made short work of it on vacation and bought me this one. Well, how should I say, it's not exactly what I was looking for, but as they say, you don't look a gift horse …


----------



## atlantique

My Tennis bracelet with my TANK CARTIER watch and my Hermes bracelet.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> I whined for so long that I couldn't find a tennis bracelet I liked, until my husband had enough. Now he made short work of it on vacation and bought me this one. Well, how should I say, it's not exactly what I was looking for, but as they say, you don't look a gift horse …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642248


It’s gorgeous!  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s gorgeous!  What did you have in mind?


Well, I was completely blown away by @Glitterbomb’s combination of a bracelet with .70 pointers and a second one with stones half the size. So I was searching for a similar combination.
That one sits right in the middle, the stones are .56 pointers. So in case I use that one as the „big one“, the „smaller one“ would have to be than around .28 points which I think will not provide the look I wanted.
But if I use this one as the „small one“, I would have to go beyond 1ct for the „bigger one“, and that will for sure blow my budget - lol!


----------



## Prada Prince

This thread is so dangerous! I ended up pulling the trigger today and finally got myself a tennis bracelet. 

I found one from a jeweller in Hatton Garden online - placed the order through Etsy but messaged them to see if I could pick it up in person instead. It’s 3.09 tcw, F colour and SI clarity, in 9k white gold (I wasn’t too fussed about 9 vs 18k tbh, as my focus would be on the diamonds lol!). 

I’m so in love with it, I can’t help staring at my wrist all the time now. 

I’m pretty happy with 3.09 carats for an everyday tennis bracelet. In the future I might get one in 7 carats for a blingier piece. The slippery slope begins!


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> I whined for so long that I couldn't find a tennis bracelet I liked, until my husband had enough. Now he made short work of it on vacation and bought me this one. Well, how should I say, it's not exactly what I was looking for, but as they say, you don't look a gift horse …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642248


This is a spectacular piece. …..I absolutely love it.


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> Well, I was completely blown away by @Glitterbomb’s combination of a bracelet with .70 pointers and a second one with stones half the size. So I was searching for a similar combination.
> That one sits right in the middle, the stones are .56 pointers. So in case I use that one as the „big one“, the „smaller one“ would have to be than around .28 points which I think will not provide the look I wanted.
> But if I use this one as the „small one“, I would have to go beyond 1ct for the „bigger one“, and that will for sure blow my budget - lol!


I agree 28 pointers will be too small based on the size of your other pieces.  You could go 75 pointers still and it will provide the variation you want I think. While Glitterbombs pieces are beautiful I prefer pointer sizes to be closer together when stacking multiples. Here is example of two 50 pointers and 1 70 pointers fancy shape . I was playing around with my jeweler.  These aren’t mine


----------



## RosieSparkles

S


Prada Prince said:


> This thread is so dangerous! I ended up pulling the trigger today and finally got myself a tennis bracelet.
> 
> I found one from a jeweller in Hatton Garden online - placed the order through Etsy but messaged them to see if I could pick it up in person instead. It’s 3.09 tcw, F colour and SI clarity, in 9k white gold (I wasn’t too fussed about 9 vs 18k tbh, as my focus would be on the diamonds lol!).
> 
> I’m so in love with it, I can’t help staring at my wrist all the time now.
> 
> I’m pretty happy with 3.09 carats for an everyday tennis bracelet. In the future I might get one in 7 carats for a blingier piece. The slippery slope begins!
> 
> View attachment 5655529
> View attachment 5655530


Stunning bracelet @Prada Prince ! Do you mind sharing who the vendor is if you are happy with the quality of the stones?


----------



## Prada Prince

RosieSparkles said:


> S
> 
> Stunning bracelet @Prada Prince ! Do you mind sharing who the vendor is if you are happy with the quality of the stones?


Sure, I’ll drop you a DM!


----------



## Volvomom

leiyingli said:


> Your tennis bracelet is so stunning, can I know which brand is it?


I live in the Boston area, so a well known jewelry store.   It's not Tiffany or Cartier



Volvomom said:


> I live in the Boston area, so a well known jewelry store.   It's not Tiffany or Cartier


Thank you so much.   I love my bracelet too.  I think its the right size for me.



Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5588615
> 
> 
> 10ctw (30 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash
> 18ctw (70 pointer) F/G VS super ideal cut ACA diamonds from whiteflash


Insane.....love love love


----------



## snibor

Volvomom said:


> Can we talk tennis necklace here or no???    LoL








						Show me your tennis necklaces!
					

I did a search for tennis necklaces and the only posts were pretty dated. I love that it can be dressed up or still look great with denim and a tee. Trying to decide on the most functional length. Would love to see your pics...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m like a magpie with sparkly things! Completely enamoured with the new purchase!


----------



## sgj99

My new tennis bracelet.  It’s 9.70 carats, set in 14kt yellow gold, buttercup illusion setting.


----------



## purly

I feel like I can't decide the ideal tcw of a tennis bracelet.


----------



## Volvomom

purly said:


> I feel like I can't decide the ideal tcw of a tennis bracelet.


for every day wear, I think 3-4 carat would be very practical and gorgeous - NO???  LOL


----------



## missD

purly said:


> I feel like I can't decide the ideal tcw of a tennis bracelet.


I think on its own, 3 is a great start.

You can go with a lesser weight if you layer with other things too. I like 2-3 on me because I like to layer and I don’t want too much sparkle.


----------



## missie1

purly said:


> I feel like I can't decide the ideal tcw of a tennis bracelet.


I prefer to look at pointer size.  I like .25 pointers or larger.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Hi! I'm going to keep searching in this thread but does anyone quickly know whether tennis bracelets should come with certificates from a specific company? I don't think the diamonds are large enough to receive a GIA certificate, but am wondering what is generally customary when purchasing a tennis bracelet from a jeweler? My partner and I are going to a jeweler this afternoon in Miami to look at some options. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi! I'm going to keep searching in this thread but does anyone quickly know whether tennis bracelets should come with certificates from a specific company? I don't think the diamonds are large enough to receive a GIA certificate, but am wondering what is generally customary when purchasing a tennis bracelet from a jeweler? My partner and I are going to a jeweler this afternoon in Miami to look at some options. Thank you!


Your receipt or a separate document should detail the specs with the price.  Total carat weight, how many total diamonds, approximate weight of each stone, color …..cut….clarity, set in what kind of metal (gold , platinum etc).


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Mrs.Z said:


> Your receipt or a separate document should detail the specs with the price.  Total carat weight, how many total diamonds, approximate weight of each stone, color …..cut….clarity, set in what kind of metal (gold , platinum etc).



Thank you! I appreciate the detail. We’re getting a quote on Monday as it looks like we’re going to have to get the bracelet custom made and will confirm these details will be in the appraisal doc


----------



## Tempo

My new tennis bracelet is now my constant companion but I try to create a new stack version every day. Today once with Datejust and Love bracelet!


----------



## purly

Since I pretty much always wear a Fitbit these days, I stopped wearing nice bracelets. Jewelry just doesn't look right next to my Fitbit. 

I guess I worry that a petite tennis bracelet will look strange next to a Fitbit. I also don't know if a large one would work though.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

purly said:


> Since I pretty much always wear a Fitbit these days, I stopped wearing nice bracelets. Jewelry just doesn't look right next to my Fitbit.
> 
> I guess I worry that a petite tennis bracelet will look strange next to a Fitbit. I also don't know if a large one would work though.


I don't think so at all! I personally don't like apple watches/fit bits but I've seen photos of people wearing them with their Cartier Love bracelets and it looks good.  Depending on the size of the bracelet it might work. I'd go to a jeweler and just try some on for fun


----------



## fashionista7

Hi I’m looking at a 2 ct bracelet for daily wear, and would love some opinions, which one do you prefer?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here’s mine. 5ct, F-G color, VS clarity half bezel set in rose gold.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

fashionista7 said:


> Hi I’m looking at a 2 ct bracelet for daily wear, and would love some opinions, which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 5669983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669984


I prefer the channel-like setting in the first pic!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

purly said:


> I feel like I can't decide the ideal tcw of a tennis bracelet.



I think the answer to this really depends on your lifestyle as well as personal preference. Much as I would love an enormous tennis bracelet I know that I would never wear it, both because I am surrounded by people that are not into fine jewellery at all as well as feeling self-conscious - particularly with the current cost of living crisis.

Personally, for a bracelet worn on its own, I like 5-7 carats.  Large enough to have presence but not huge. For a bracelet to stack with others I think 2-4 carats is perfect (and of course it depends on what other bracelets you want to stack with so that the overall look is cohesive).

You might also want to consider a diamond bangle. I no longer have the same lust for a tennis bracelet since I got my Tiffany Metro hinged bangles in white and yellow gold. They are so sparkly and easy to wear and I love that I can either stack them together or with other bracelets. I really want a rose gold one now to complete the trio!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think the answer to this really depends on your lifestyle as well as personal preference. Much as I would love an enormous tennis bracelet I know that I would never wear it, both because I am surrounded by people that are not into fine jewellery at all as well as feeling self-conscious - particularly with the current cost of living crisis.
> 
> Personally, for a bracelet worn on its own, I like 5-7 carats.  Large enough to have presence but not huge. For a bracelet to stack with others I think 2-4 carats is perfect (and of course it depends on what other bracelets you want to stack with so that the overall look is cohesive).
> 
> You might also want to consider a diamond bangle. I no longer have the same lust for a tennis bracelet since I got my Tiffany Metro hinged bangles in white and yellow gold. They are so sparkly and easy to wear and I love that I can either stack them together or with other bracelets. I really want a rose gold one now to complete the trio!


...and your gorgeous Messika bangle!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> ...and your gorgeous Messika bangle!


Very true!


----------



## purly

Onebagtoomany said:


> feeling self-conscious - particularly with the current cost of living crisis.


This sums it up for me. Even with the lab grown diamonds being as inexpensive as they are, I feel bad wearing too many diamonds. I look at the bracelets between 5 and 10 ctw and think those look nice, but I can't imagine actually wearing them, so I look at the 3ctw ones and then I think "that's too small."


----------



## sgj99

fashionista7 said:


> Hi I’m looking at a 2 ct bracelet for daily wear, and would love some opinions, which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 5669983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669984


I like the second one


----------



## GucciGoneWild

A recent gift from my sweet partner, a TB!! We got quotes from a few local and online places and ended up going with ID Jewelry. I love it so much (:


----------



## Volvomom

GucciGoneWild said:


> A recent gift from my sweet partner, a TB!! We got quotes from a few local and online places and ended up going with ID Jewelry. I love it so much (:
> 
> View attachment 5673714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673715


It's stunning!!!!!   Enjoy wearing it


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Volvomom said:


> It's stunning!!!!!   Enjoy wearing it


Thank you!!


----------



## missie1

Added RG tennis.  Not sure how I will incorporate it yet


----------

